# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > VDSL >  VDSL στο Ηρακλειο Κρητης

## jim_nut18

Παιζει να δουμε μεχρι το καλοκαιρι?
και αν η αποσταση ειναι >1km τι γινεται?

οχι μονο για cyta αλλα γενικα(πχ vdsl2 απο οτε)

----------


## doger7

Κανένα νέο για VDSL στην υποανάπτυκτη Κρήτη υπάρχει?

----------


## gpapado

Ναι δουλευει κανονικότατα

Link Status 	Connected
Modulation Type 	VDSL2
Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	7877/43308 kbps
Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	21.9/16.1 dB
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
Data Path (Up/Down) 	Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth (Up/Down) 	1/158
Interleave Delay (Up/Down) 	0/10 ms
INP (Up/Down) 	0/1 symbols
Profile 	17a
LinkEncap 	G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/40
FEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/8990
HEC Errors (Up/Down) 	0/248







> Κανένα νέο για VDSL στην υποανάπτυκτη Κρήτη υπάρχει?

----------


## jim_nut18

μετα απο 1 χρονο

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ1974

Σε ποια περιοχη φιλε μου σε εχουν συνδεσει εσενα στο Ηρακλειο με το VDSL?Στην Νεα Αλικαρνασσο φτιαχνουν καμπινες κ.τ.λ αλλα ακομα τιποτα :Evil: 


> Ναι δουλευει κανονικότατα
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	7877/43308 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	21.9/16.1 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
> Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
> ...

----------


## jim_nut18

που φτιαχνουν καμπινες στη νεα αλικαρνασσο?

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ1974

> που φτιαχνουν καμπινες στη νεα αλικαρνασσο?


Μια καμπινα στον παλιο δημο της Νεας Αλικαρνασσου στην γωνια,και η αλλη λιγο παραπανω,στο παρκο που ειναι και ταβερνα μεσα.

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ1974

Εδω και μια βδομαδα σκαβουν σε ολο τον δημο,και ειδα οτι ενωνουν τις καινουριες καμπινες που εχουν βαλει, μεταξυ τους με οπτικη ινα.Ρωτησα ποτε με το καλο,και μου ειπαν σε κανενα 2μηνο θα ειναι ετοιμα :Twisted Evil:

----------


## manosfk

Καλησπέρα από περιοχή ΑΤΣΑΛΕΝΙΟ έχω αυτά τα στοιχεία ..αρκετά καλά 

Link Information

Uptime:	3 days, 12:36:13

DSL Type:	ITU-T G.993.2

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	5.000 / 46.443

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [B/B]:	0 / 0

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	4,9 / 18,9

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	2,8 / 15,8

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,6 / 8,1

System Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / ----

Chipset Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	BDCM / IFTN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	5 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	5 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	-

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	500 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.685 / 1.655.585

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.124

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 24.998

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ1974

Καλησπερα Μανο,και καλοριζικη η γραμμη σου φιλε,και οντως φοβερες ταχυτητες :Worthy: ,να υποθεσω οτι παιρνεις απο καινουρια καμπινα?Μιας και απο οσο γνωριζω δεν εχει καποιο Α/Κ στο Ατσαλενιο(εκτος και αν κανω λαθος),επισης ποσο καιρο τελειωσαν της εργασιες και συνδεθηκες?


> Καλησπέρα από περιοχή ΑΤΣΑΛΕΝΙΟ έχω αυτά τα στοιχεία ..αρκετά καλά 
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	3 days, 12:36:13
> 
> DSL Type:	ITU-T G.993.2
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	5.000 / 46.443
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

Και επιτελους σημερα καταλαβα οτι γινετε ενωση ολων των K/V μεταξυ τους στον καθε Δημο,ερχεται δηλαδη η "κεντρικη" οπτικη ινα απο το α/κ και κουμπωνει στο πρωτο K/V και μετα τα ενωνουν ολα μαζι με οπτικη ινα παλι.Ζηταω συγνωμη για τον τροπο που τα εγραψα,σε καμια περιπτωσει δεν ειμαι ειδικος,αλλα το εγραψα οπως το ειδα με τα ματια μου ακολουθωντας τα σκαψιματα που εχουν κανει(ισως να κανω και λαθος) :Smile:

----------


## jim_nut18

πολυ καλη ταχυτητα για επαρχια και μαλιστα οχι σε κεντρικο σημειο του ηρακλειου. πρεπει να ειναι απο τους πρωτους που βαζουν

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ1974

:Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: Ειμαι και εγω σε αναμονη για VDSL απο καμπινα,σας παραθετω τα στοιχεια της "ο θεος να την κανει συνδεσης μου",μηπως και μπορει να μου πει καποιος ποιο εμπειρος, τι να περιμενω,και αν αξιζει να την βαλω.
Κατάσταση Σύνδεσης	Σύνδεδεμένος
Link Type	DSL
Line Mode	G.DMT


Downstream	Upstream
ADSL Rate(Kb/s):	2048	512
Attainable Rate(Kbps):	5888	1104
SNR Margin(dB):	22.2	21.0
Εξασθένηση(dB):	43.5	25.5
Ισχύς(dB):	19.1	12.6
Η καμπινα η οποια θα παρω βρισκεται 60 μετρα μακρια μου,επισης εχω ζητηση απο τον ΟΤΕ να μου την γυρισουν σε 24mbs και ας πιανω εστω τα 4mbs,αλλα αρνουνται να το κανουν!!!Η αποσταση απο το Α/Κ ειναι 3χλμ και κατι,το ξερω οτι ειναι αρκετα μακρια,και η μονη μου ελπιδα ειναι το VDSL.

----------


## farcry

δεν εχει σχεση το αστικο κεντρο με την καμπινα οποτε δεν εχει νοημα συγκρισης. με την καμπινα θα πιανεις αυτο που σου δινουν

----------


## ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ1974

Μακαρι φιλε farcry,μακαρι!!!Ξερεις τι ειναι να εισαι πανω απο 10 χρονια συνδρομητης ΟΤΕ,να πληρωνεις 5 διαφορετικους λογαριασμους,και να μην εχεις δει ποτε ταχυτητα πανω απο 1,5 mbs??? Μεγαλη πικρα λεμε!!!Και μιλαμε να ζεις και στο μεγαλυτερο προαστιο του Ηρακλειου και οχι σε κανενα κατσικοχωρι στο βουνο πανω!!!

----------


## gr8_kostas

> Ναι δουλευει κανονικότατα
> 
> Link Status 	Connected
> Modulation Type 	VDSL2
> Actual Rate (Up/Down) 	2495/29999 kbps
> Attainable Rate (Up/Down) 	7877/43308 kbps
> Noise Margin (Up/Down) 	21.9/16.1 dB
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 	0/0 dB
> Output Power (Up/Down) 	5.8/14.5 dBm
> ...


Στο κέντρο ΘΕΡΙΣΣΟΥ, να φανταστώ ότι δουλεύει εκεί γύρω στη Μιχαήλ Αρχαγγέλου, σωστά;

----------


## alkis13

Δημοκρατίας νομίζω ότι οι καμπίνες είναι του ΟΤΕ(αν ειναι παλια, δηλαδή υπάρχει ήδη και δεν την έφτιαξαν τώρα τότε είναι ΟΤΕ). Η forthnet δεν εχει αναλάβει καμία σύμβαση για κατασκευή καμπινών vdsl ή έστω 1-2 μέτρα χαλκό. Ότι πάρεις θα το πάρεις μέσω ΟΤΕ με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη όπου θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις τα στοιχεία ανάθεσης της ΕΕΤΤ με τον αριθμό της καμπίνας σου.

----------


## dimyok

Καλύτερα κατευθείαν οτε φίλε μου . Δε θέλω να μπλεξω ανάμεσα σε 2-3 οπως μου εχουν κανει με τις βλαβες τους . Υπομονή μέχρι φθινόπωρο να λήξει και η δέσμευση μου (μου βάλανε καταχρηστικά παραπάνω πέρα των 2 χρόνων όταν έστειλαν δήθεν το σαπακι router zxhn h108l για τα προβλήματα ! ) . Ελπίζω να έχουν διαθέσιμο απερχόμενο γιατί θα γελάσουμε αν πουν NO μετά την αίτηση . Εσύ είσαι με το hybrid booster ; Πόσο πιάνει ;

----------


## alkis13

α) Δεχθηκες ανανεωση; Εαν το εκαναν  μονοι τους δε νομιζω οτι στεκει.
β) Ναι βοηθαει, σαν +15mbps της adsl. Που αυτο σημαινει οτι με τη σαπια adsl 4-6mbps μπορω να βλεπω full hd streaming χωρις κανενα προβλημα. Το ping ειναι μικροτερο απο το προηγουμενο fast path(ειναι μπ...λο το παλιο δικτυο για αυτο).
Εχεις και ενα εξτρα οτι για 100Gb σου δινει 50-60mbps, οπου ειναι πραγματικα

25-26 βγαινει ολη η ιστορια. Ειναι αρκετα ακριβο για να εχω μια τυπικη συνδεση ιντερνετ, και βλεπω πως ο οτε τα vdsl τα δινει περιπου στα 30+ €.

Στη δημοκρατιας εχεις να κανεις μονο με τον ΟΤΕ. Θα σου πρότεινα να κοιταξεις προσφορες σε περιπτωση που βρεις λυση με το συμβολαιο.

----------


## mpokeras

> Μάλλον υπάρχει θέμα κατανόησης της ελληνικής γλώσσας, γραμματικών κανόνων και συνωνύμων.


Ενώ άμα έγραφα πόσο καλά τα καταφέρνει η Wind με το χρονοδιάγραμμα, πόσο σκληρός ανταγωνισμός υπάρχει μεταξύ των telecom θα ήμουν ο Μανώλης Τριανταφυλλίδης του adslgr.com :ROFL: 

ΥΓ φωνάξτε κανένα διαχειριστή να καθαρίσει το νήμα, από το σημείο που θίξαμε τους προκομμένους

----------


## dimyok

Με το καρτέλ να έχει περάσει ότι θέλει να κάνει ότι θέλει και να χρεώνει ότι θέλει .... Το μόνο που μας ωφελούσε ήταν ο ανταγωνισμός που σε θυμοντουσαν όταν πηγαινες να φύγεις και κάνανε καμιά προσφορά τώρα τίποτα πάει και αυτό .... Και δε νομίζω να αντιλέγει κανένας που τον έχουνε ρίξει σε 4mbps και κοκορεύονται για 100 και 200

----------


## Telumetar

Αντε μωρη wind κάνε τα μαγικά του αέρα μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα :P

----------


## alkis13

> Ξέρω ότι τα έργα στην Αμμουδάρα και στο Γάζι τα έχει η WIND κι αυτό το λέω με βάση το excel της ΕΕΤΤ. Επίσης ο φίλος μου είχε VDSL του ΟΤΕ και πλέον έχει Οπτική ίνα από ΟΤΕ. Οπότε υποθέτω πως την μίσθωσε την γραμμή ο ΟΤΕ από την wind. Τώρα εάν δεν πιάνεται η Αμμουδάρα στις επικείμενες αναβαθμίσεις του ΟΤΕ τότε κάνω λάθος. Πάντως για την καμπίνα και την περιοχή που με ενδιαφέρει την καταγράφει ρητά το αρχείο που λέγαμε ότι είναι για Q2 2019.
> Έχω φάει κόλλημα. Κάθε μέρα μπαίνω στη διαύγεια για να δω πότε θα εγκριθούν τα έργα για οδοποιία στον δήμο Μαλεβιζίου


Και γιατι τα φρεατια γραφουν cyta-vodafone?

Τοσο ο κεντρικος δρομος της αμουδαρας οσο και του γαζιου εχει vdsl απο τον ΟΤΕ εως 50. (δες μερικα κεντρικα καταστηματα και βαλε τα τηλεφωνα τους δια διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl)

----------


## Telumetar

Έχει η μιση Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου vdsl. Αν δεις πχ στου Τζωράκη home, εκεί δεν έχει

----------


## dimyok

Στο Αριάδνη πόσο σου δίνει το DSL (απόσταση  :Wink:  VDSL δεν έχω δει ούτε σε έλεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας . Το booster έχεις βρει κάνα τρόπο να βελτιώσεις το σήμα με κεραίες ; Θέλει καλό σήμα αλλιώς τσάμπα θα το πάρω

----------


## alkis13

> Στο Αριάδνη πόσο σου δίνει το DSL (απόσταση  VDSL δεν έχω δει ούτε σε έλεγχο διαθεσιμοτητας . Το booster έχεις βρει κάνα τρόπο να βελτιώσεις το σήμα με κεραίες ; Θέλει καλό σήμα αλλιώς τσάμπα θα το πάρω


Με weak σημα (32db) σε ενα φιλο, ειδαμε να πιανει 11-12mbps στα 15mbps (ωω ναι κουμπωσα το router μου εκει και δουλευε χωρις adsl), απλα ειχα περασει τα 100Gb και δεν ξερω αν αυτο μπορουσε να επηρεάσει την ταχυτητα.

Με τις κεραιες ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξερει. Εχει αφησει εξω απο το firmware του router την επιλογη της εξωτερικης κεραιας. Σε παραπλήσιο μοντέλο της hawei 35-22 υπαρχουν κανονικα.

----------


## UltraB

Έχει παρατηρήσει κάποιος άλλος αύξηση στο ping;

Πχ σε grnet.gr, gr-ix.gr κλπ είχα 15ms πριν και τώρα έχω 22ms.
Αρκετά σημαντική αύξηση αν αναλογιστούμε ότι δεν έγινε αλλαγή σε Interleaved (τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναγράφει το Speedport).

----------


## alkis13

> Λοιπόν, στην περιοχή της Κνωσσού ο ΟΤΕ γυρνά όλα τα τηλεφώνα σε VOIP μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες.
> Το δικό μου το έκλεισαν απο PSTN την Δευτέρα το μεσημέρι αλλά ξέχασαν να ανοίξουν το VOIP οπότε με έχουν στο τρέξιμο.
> 
> Τι έχει πεί το 13888 μέχρι στιγμής
> θα μου δώσουν κωδικό και παραμέτρους του VOIP ώστε να το ρίξω κατευθείαν στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο *οι καμπίνες για VDSL για τηλ κεντρο Κνωσσού θα είναι εγκατεστημένες και ενεργές μέχρι 11/3*, αυτό έχει δώσει λέει η WIND στο σύστημα   
> 
> Για μένα είναι μούφες τα παραπάνω εκτός αν οι "σκαφάτοι/πισινάτοι" της περιοχής έχουν κουραστεί να σηκώνουν ubiquiti links και τα έχουν πάρει κρανίο..............


Μπορεις να τους παρεις πισω αυριο και να τους ρωτησεις που ειναι οι καμπινες. :P

----------


## dimyok

Πάντως μου συνεβει το κουφό: Είμαι (ημουν ?) σίγουρα Αριαδνη . Πέμπτη βράδυ αποσυνδέσεις και χωρίς DSL  .Το δηλώνω βλάβη στη forthnet και κάνουν τη διαδικασία - αφήστε μόνο το modem απάνω στη γραμμή να μετρήσουμε μέχρι αύριο . Ρε σεις με δουλεύετε που μαζεύει ξαφνικά 20000 CRC καποιος οτετζης ξεκρέμασε απο κεντρο - αφήστε μόνο του το modem direct στην είσοδο να το δουμε (Το έχω συνδέσει κατευθείαν  στο ζεύγος όπως έχει μαλλιάσει το στόμα μου να τους λέω )   . Παρασκευή παίρνει μια από forthnet και με επιτακτικό ύφος λέει αφήστε μόνο το internet - μα τοσα ειπαμε χτες σας ειπα ακριβως τι εγινε ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ - Γιατί μου υποβαθμίσατε ποιοτικά τη γραμμή ? ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΤΑΚΑ -ΝΤΟΥΚΑ στο πληκτρολογιο βαζει κλειδωμα .Ουτε λεει τι έκανε - της λεω ΒΓΑΛΤΟ οπως το βαλες - ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΗ ΒΛΑΒΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΚΟΥΝΕΛΙΑ . Η γραμμη καπως καπου χανει - εχει μεταφερθει ? γιατι το dοwnload attenuation αυξήθηκε απο 12 σε 24,5 όπως το μέτρησε και ο νυχτερινός τεχνικός . Ειμαι αναμεσα στο κεντρο Θερισου ενώ ήμουν 700 μετρα από το Αριάδνης . Φαινεται στις προγραμματισμενες εργασιες οτι κρεμανε -ξεκρεμανε και στα 2 κεντρα .

----------


## jkoukos

Τι σίγουρο (πιο σίγουρο δεν υπάρχει) είναι ότι δεν γίνεται αλλαγή της σύνδεσης που έχεις από το ένα κέντρο στο άλλο.
Κάθε οικοδομή συνδέεται με μία μόνο καμπίνα και αυτή με την σειρά της με ένα αστικό κέντρο. Εφ' όρου ζωής.

----------


## dimyok

Προφανώς από κάποια χελώνα θα χάνει αλλά το ύφος και το δούλεμα  της nova/forthnet σε πελάτη τους από 20 χρονια είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ .
Λες και αφού έχω κάνει ότι έχουν ζητήσει - μέχρι και απομόνωση εσ καλωδίωσης και direct σύνδεση συνεχίζουν τις προσβολές και τα ψέμματα λες και τους χρωστάω να τους πω εγώ ποιον έχουν βάλει παρεμβολή .

----------


## jkoukos

Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να είναι παρεμβολή από εξωτερικό παράγοντα, όταν μάλιστα έχεις αναφέρει ότι συμβαίνει την ίδια χρονική στιγμή κάθε μέρα; Π.χ. κάποια φώτα που ανάβουν τότε, ένας κινητήρας/μετασηματιστής που ξεκινά να λειοτυργεί και άλλα;

----------


## dimyok

Ναι ότι κάθε βράδυ όπως τους έχω πει  σαν να ανάβει μια ταμπέλα NEON η μοτέρ - ακόμα και αντλία ?  αλλά δεν έχω  στις γειτονικές πολυκατ . δει τίποτα καινούργιο και ασανσέρ δεν υπάρχει . Οπτικά το καφαο είναι απεναντι απο το παράθυρο μου και το ζεύγος που έρχεται  το ξανατσεκαρα για υγρασίες - δε ξέρω τι άλλο μπορω να ψάξω ;

----------


## jkoukos

Αν έχεις ADSL, παίρνεις σύνδεση από το αστικό κέντρο. Απλά η καμπίνα είναι ενδιάμεση σύνδεση πριν από σένα.
Σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της διαδρομής μπορεί να υπάρχει το θέμα. Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι από τις πλέον δύσκολες στο να βρεθεί το αίτιο και υπεύθυνος για τον έλεγχο είναι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και κανείς άλλος.

----------


## dimyok

Αφού δε αφήνουν ανοιχτή τη βλάβη - η δε το προωθούν ΟΤΕ για να μη πληρώσουν ..... Άσε που άκουσα ότι αφού έχω 15 τη μέρα και fastpath είναι ok και τεχνικός σχολάει στις 5 και χ@στηκε τι γίνεται μετά .

----------


## alkis13

> Αφού δε αφήνουν ανοιχτή τη βλάβη - η δε το προωθούν ΟΤΕ για να μη πληρώσουν ..... Άσε που άκουσα ότι αφού έχω 15 τη μέρα και fastpath είναι ok και τεχνικός σχολάει στις 5 και χ@στηκε τι γίνεται μετά .


Δηλωσε ξανα βλαβη εντυπα (μεσω καποιου e-mail) και αν δεν το φτιαξουν κοιτα για αλλες εταιριες. Δεν γινεται να τους παρακαλαμε να γινουν σοβαρες εταιριες. (ιδιωτικες ε; οχι δημοσιο, ιδιωτικες!! )

----------


## STILO

Καλησπέρα και καλή σαρακοστή, έλαβα εγγράφως από την cosmote ότι η ταχύτητα μου στην περιοχή μου όντως δεν μπορεί να ξεπεράσει την ταχύτητα των 34 mbps και αν επιθυμώ να προχωρήσω στην απόκτηση ενός speedbooster για να έχω αυτό που θέλω. Τι λέτε αξίζει η όχι ;

----------


## Telumetar

Ποια περιοχή είσαι; Εγώ θα έλεγα να περιμένεις μήπως αναβαθμιστεί με το έργο της WIND που υποτίθεται θα ολοκληρωθεί Q2/2019.
Όσο για το booster απλά έλεγξε στο σημείο που ειναι το ρούτερ σου την ισχύ του σήματος κινητής. Αν δεν πιάνει 4g ξέχνατο

----------


## STILO

Καμίνια μένω αν πάω wind θα είναι καλύτερα ;

----------


## Telumetar

> Καμίνια μένω αν πάω wind θα είναι καλύτερα ;


Καμίνια; Εκεί είναι το πατρικό της γυναίκας μου και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω δει καμπίνες VDSL. Είσαι βέβαιος ότι δεν σε παίρνει για VDSL?

----------


## STILO

Είχα 30 και πήγαινε μπαλα μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 50 το πήρε και το σήκωσε.

----------


## dimyok

Προσοχή γιατί ο οτε δε δίνει πλέον 30 δίνει μόνο 50 . Και με την απόσταση δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να πιάνει παραπάνω από 35 . Και με πολλά errors φαντάζομαι .
Οπότε απομένει η wind που δίνει 30 ; Και ότι κάτσει δηλαδή γιατί από φήμη αξιοπιστίας δε ...

----------


## STILO

Έτσι όπως τα λες είναι ρώτησα κάποιον γείτονα και μου είπε ότι τα πράγματα είναι χάλια και εδώ,με λίγα λόγια πλήρωνε Έλληνα και πάρε ότι θέλω και όχι ότι πρέπει .

----------


## Telumetar

> Είχα 30 και πήγαινε μπαλα μετά την αναβάθμιση σε 50 το πήρε και το σήκωσε.


Πόσο μακρια από το ΚΑΦΑΟ είσαι;

----------


## dimyok

1700 μέτρα λένε αυτοί ούτε 1500 δε φαίνεται στο maps . go figure 22-23 db download Attenuation . H πλακα ειναι οτι αλλαζει και μπορεί να ανέβει 23.5 το βράδυ . Στο STILO από ότι βλέπω αν ισχύει το 34500/5118 πως ανεβαίνει πάνω από 4999 το upload ;

----------


## Telumetar

> 1700 μέτρα λένε αυτοί ούτε 1500 δε φαίνεται στο maps . go figure 22-23 db download Attenuation . H πλακα ειναι οτι αλλαζει και μπορεί να ανέβει 23.5 το βράδυ . Στο STILO από ότι βλέπω αν ισχύει το 34500/5118 πως ανεβαίνει πάνω από 4999 το upload ;


Εντυπωσιάζομαι που σε τόση μεγάλη απόσταση , δλδ τα 1700 μέτρα, σε συνέδεσαν σε ΚΑΦΑΟ VDSL. Το λέω γιατί το πιθανότερο θα ήταν να σε είχαν βάλει σε κάποιο απλό ΚΑΦΑΟ κοντινότερα . Από πάντα σε αυτό ήσουνα;

----------


## STILO

Το τελευταίο διάστημα παρατηρείτε αποσυνδέσεις και συγχρονισμούς πολύ κοντά στα 24mbps ; Το λέω γιατί μου συμβαίνει εμένα και μετά από λίγη ώρα επανέρχεται στα 32 με 33 mbps. Το δήλωσα βλάβη και ο τεχνικός είπε ότι δεν σηκώνει παραπάνω και να προβώ σε υπαναχώρηση. Πάνε καλά εκεί στο ΟΤΕ ; Έχουν έρθει 5 τεχνικοί μου έχουν επιβεβαιώσει ότι η περιοχή πιάνει 35 το maximum και ένας απομακρυσμένα έκανε έλεγχο και χωρίς να μου απαντήσουν όπως κάνουν γιατί λέει υπήρχε συστημικό πρόβλημα, η γραμμή μου λέει δεν σηκώνει πάνω από 24. Τι πίνουν εκεί πέρα ρε παιδιά ;

- - - Updated - - -

Για του λόγου το αληθές.

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ τα πράγματα χειροτερεύουν. Πέφτουμεεεεε

----------


## dimyok

To download attenuation 17 - 17.5  και το full upload speed που πιάνεις εμένα μου λέει δούλεμα . Εμένα πόσο έπρεπε να πιάνει 19 max ;

----------


## STILO

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα τώρα ανεβήκαμε. Έκανα ένα reboot πριν από 8:30 ώρες και την έπεσα για ύπνο και πρόσεξα αυτό τώρα. Τι να πω ;

----------


## alkis13

> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα τώρα ανεβήκαμε. Έκανα ένα reboot πριν από 8:30 ώρες και την έπεσα για ύπνο και πρόσεξα αυτό τώρα. Τι να πω ;


Λοιπον, απο το προφιλ που εισαι κλειδωμενος δειχνει οτι παίρνεις vdsl απο αστικο κεντρο. Οποτε δεν εχεις καμπινα vdsl για να εισαι συνδεδεμενος (το 17a αυτο σημαινει). Εισαι καπου στο 1km+ οποτε ειναι φυσιολογικο.


Το γιατι εχεις λιγοτερο ενω ειχες περισσότερο μπορει να αποδοθεί στο ζευγαρι οπου σου εχουν δωσει με 1-2 αλλαγες μπορεις να βρεις καλυτερο.

Η ταχυτητα ανα την αποσταση καλη ειναι. Ο οτε ποια το 17a προφιλ το δινει μονο απο το αστικο κεντρο, μιας που απο καμπινες ποια εχουν το 35(νομιζω b) οπου το εχουν οι vdsl καμπινες για 50αρα. 

Προφανως σε καμπινα δεν μπορεις να μπεις. Οποτε κοιτας για την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση και την καλωδιωση μεχρι το σπιτι σου του ΟΤΕ, για τυχον σφαλματα, οπου εκει θα κερδισεις σε σταθεροτητα και οχι σε ταχυτητα.

----------


## PEPES

> Λοιπον, απο το προφιλ που εισαι κλειδωμενος δειχνει οτι παίρνεις vdsl απο αστικο κεντρο. Οποτε δεν εχεις καμπινα vdsl για να εισαι συνδεδεμενος (το 17a αυτο σημαινει). Εισαι καπου στο 1km+ οποτε ειναι φυσιολογικο.
> 
> 
> Το γιατι εχεις λιγοτερο ενω ειχες περισσότερο μπορει να αποδοθεί στο ζευγαρι οπου σου εχουν δωσει με 1-2 αλλαγες μπορεις να βρεις καλυτερο.
> 
> Η ταχυτητα ανα την αποσταση καλη ειναι. Ο οτε ποια το 17a προφιλ το δινει μονο απο το αστικο κεντρο, μιας που απο καμπινες ποια εχουν το 35(νομιζω b) οπου το εχουν οι vdsl καμπινες για 50αρα. 
> 
> Προφανως σε καμπινα δεν μπορεις να μπεις. Οποτε κοιτας για την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση και την καλωδιωση μεχρι το σπιτι σου του ΟΤΕ, για τυχον σφαλματα, οπου εκει θα κερδισεις σε σταθεροτητα και οχι σε ταχυτητα.


Το 17α το δίνει και από καμπίνα έτσι είμαι εγώ σε 50αρα.Το 35b το δίνει σε 100αρες και 200αρες και τώρα τελευταία και σε 50αρες.

----------


## STILO

Αυτό συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία δεν ξέρω πώς να το αποδώσω, φαντάσου ότι έκανε 5 φορές την γραμμή μου reset και δεν έστρωνε. Κατά το βράδυ το έπιασε και ανέβηκε. Μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και όχι ειδικό. Όσο για την καλωδίωση έφερα ηλεκτρολόγο και τράβηξε γραμμή από το κουτί στο σπίτι μου με utp τύπου 6 μαύρο. Απώλειες δεν έχω από ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός τους η γραμμή μου είναι καθαρή.

----------


## alkis13

> Αυτό συμβαίνει τώρα τελευταία δεν ξέρω πώς να το αποδώσω, φαντάσου ότι έκανε 5 φορές την γραμμή μου reset και δεν έστρωνε. Κατά το βράδυ το έπιασε και ανέβηκε. Μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και όχι ειδικό. Όσο για την καλωδίωση έφερα ηλεκτρολόγο και τράβηξε γραμμή από το κουτί στο σπίτι μου με utp τύπου 6 μαύρο. Απώλειες δεν έχω από ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός τους η γραμμή μου είναι καθαρή.


Αρα κοιτας εξω απο το σπιτι σου και δηλωνεις επανειλημμένως βλαβες γραπτως μεσω της φορμας της cosmote.
Απο εκει και περα εαν η γραμμη σου ειναι σταθερη σε αυτο το προφιλ, λογο αποστασης δεν θα εχεις ποτέ 50/50 αλλα 30-33/50. (ναι με τις vdsl καμπινες εχεις καλυτερες ταχυτητες απο το κεντρο, αφου τοποθετηθηκαν σε κομματια για να καλυψουν το κεντρο). Βεβαια οταν εσυ θα ειχες vdsl οι υπολοιποι θα ειχαν γραμμες adsl της πλακας :P.

Γνωμη μου, δηλωσε 2-3 φορες βλαβη αν δεν ειναι σταθερη η ταχυτητα και για ανανεωση ή νεο συμβολαιο, να πας σε αυτον που θα σου κανει καλυτερη τιμη. Προφανως η Cosmote ειναι πιο αμεση, καθως και το κτηριο δικο της ειναι και ο χαλκος που σου δινει ιντερνετ. Επισης δεν ξερω αν εισαι (που θα εισαι λογικα) voip. στη περιπτωση που εισαι να εχεις το ρουτερ κατευθειαν πανω στη γραμμη και την επιστροφη του τηλεφωνου μονο μεσω απο ρουτερ, οχι μεσω "πατεντων" splitter κτλ κτλ κτλ. 

Τελος λες οτι σου τραβηξε ο ηλεκτρολογος αλλο καλωδιο utp6. Ειναι μονωμένο; Εχει σωστη προστασια απο νερα-υγρασιες κτλ; Ή απλα σου εβαλε ενα lan καλωδιο οπως τα καλωδια εσωτερικης χρησης; (τα γκρι καλωδια του ΟΤΕ, που μεταφερουν το τηλεφωνο, ειναι καλυτερα καθως εχουν μονωση). Την μονωση την θες για διαρκεια στο χρονο. Επισης υπαρχει ο κανονας τα χοντρα με τα ψιλά ρευματα δεν πανε μαζι. Δηλαδη αν διπλα απο το λαν καλωδιο ερχεται καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας της δεη (πχ που παει το σπιτι σου) θα εχεις απωλειες αποσυνδεσεις και απειρα ερρορς. Το ιδιο συμβαινει σε καλωδιωσεις οπου τροφοδοτούν μοτέρ, ή λάμπες φθοριου με starter (t8 t5).

----------


## pantelis

Απορία εγώ που παίρνω vdsl από κέντρο με forthnet,γιατί με έχει σε προφίλ 8b;

----------


## slalom

> Επισης υπαρχει ο κανονας τα χοντρα με τα ψιλά ρευματα δεν πανε μαζι.


Αυτα τα λενε ισχυρα και ασθενη αντιστοιχα

----------


## alkis13

Νομιζω οτι τα προφιλ καθε εταιριας ειναι διαφορετικα,

εμενα πχ το 8a (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το a), ειναι το 8αρι προφιλ στην 24αρα fast path. (cosmoden)

----------


## STILO

Καλημέρα η γραμμή μου έχει ελεγχθεί από τον τεχνικό τους αφότου έγινε η σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό καλώδιο και δεν έχω θέματα. Κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα φεύγοντας από το ΑΚ προς εμένα σε κάποιο σημείο που δεν ξέρω. Εξάλλου κάνει ένα χιλιόμετρο να έρθει στο σπίτι μου. Τους ανάφερα κάποια προβλήματα που σχετίζονται με την γραμμή μου για παράδειγμα όταν έχουμε διακοπή ρεύματος στην περιοχή και κάνω reset ανεβαίνουν τα mbpps από 32 σε 36. Το δίκτυο είναι παλιό το ξέρω και σε άλλη εταιρεία να πάω τα ίδια θα έχω. Πίσω από το σπίτι μου υπάρχει καμπίνα αλλά δεν είναι VDSL είναι ADSL. Κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον ίσως να έχω την πολυπόθητη 50/5 αλλά πότε ;

----------


## dimyok

δίπλα παράλληλα με το καλώδιο έρχεται καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας της ΔΕΗ ;

----------


## Telumetar

Εμένα εξακολουθει να με εντυπωσιάζει, πως αφού έχεις πίσω σου adsl καμπίνα παίρνεις vdsl απο αστικό κέντρο; Εγώ είμαι στο χιλιόμετρο από το ΑΚ και μου λένε μόνο από καμπίνα..άβυσσος

----------


## dimyok

Καλύτερα έτσι γιατί άμα έκανε και βόλτες στρίψε πήγαινε έλα πίσω με χιλιοματισμενους χαλκούς που έχουμε δεν τα βλέπω καλά ...

----------


## minas

> Εμένα εξακολουθει να με εντυπωσιάζει, πως αφού έχεις πίσω σου adsl καμπίνα παίρνεις vdsl απο αστικό κέντρο; Εγώ είμαι στο χιλιόμετρο από το ΑΚ και μου λένε μόνο από καμπίνα..άβυσσος


Όταν λέει ADSL καμπίνα, εννοεί σχεδόν σίγουρα παθητικό KV... δηλαδή το DSLAM στο κέντρο. Εάν υπήρχε αναβαθμισμένη καμπίνα δίπλα του (και εάν δεν απατώμαι είναι στον ΟΤΕ) τότε 100% θα έπαιρνε VDSL από την καμπίνα.

----------


## Telumetar

> Όταν λέει ADSL καμπίνα, εννοεί σχεδόν σίγουρα παθητικό KV... δηλαδή το DSLAM στο κέντρο. Εάν υπήρχε αναβαθμισμένη καμπίνα δίπλα του (και εάν δεν απατώμαι είναι στον ΟΤΕ) τότε 100% θα έπαιρνε VDSL από την καμπίνα.


Εννοώ πώς του επέτρεψαν να πάρει από το αστικό κέντρο vdsl και δεν του έκλεισαν την πόρτα όπως εμένα που μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται καθώς 1)εντάσσομαι σε καμπίνα adsl και 2) είμαι μακριά απο ΑΚ (1 χιλιόμετρο απόσταση)

----------


## minas

> Εννοώ πώς του επέτρεψαν να πάρει από το αστικό κέντρο vdsl και δεν του έκλεισαν την πόρτα όπως εμένα που μου είπαν πως δεν γίνεται καθώς 1)εντάσσομαι σε καμπίνα adsl και 2) είμαι μακριά απο ΑΚ (1 χιλιόμετρο απόσταση)


Δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο, εξαρτάται από τις συνθήκες της γραμμής σου. Π.χ. κι εμένα μου δίνουν VDSL έως 30 Mbps από κέντρο, αλλά στον επόμενο δρόμο δεν δίνουν λόγω μεγαλύτερης εξασθένησης.

----------


## STILO

Εδώ και δύο χρόνια τραβάω αυτό το πρόβλημα. Είχα vdsl Vodafone συγχρονίζω σε 34 35 λέω ας πάω ΟΤΕ για παραπάνω τρώγω την ήττα με υποβαθμίζουν σε 30 mbps μου κάνουν προσφορά στα 50 και τώρα μου προτείνουν υποβάθμιση σε 24 το τεχνικό με το εμπορικό είναι η μέρα με την νυχτα. Σου λένε εγώ βλέπω ότι μπορεί να πάρει 50 δίνω 50 τα υπόλοιπα φτιάξτε τα και την πληρώνει ο κακομοίρης ο συνδρομητής.

----------


## dimyok

Eίσαι από την  μεριά της 62 Μαρτύρων ; Να υποθέσω ότι όσο πλησιάζεις λεωφόρο μικραίνει η απόσταση από εκεί περνάνε ;
εκεί πρέπει να ισχύει και πραγματική 50 .   
35 σε vodafone με χειρότερη απόκριση από τον οτε  η τα ίδια ; 
Εδω μπορείς να κάνεις test και πες τι σου λέει https://hyperiontest.gr/

----------


## STILO

Τα αποτελέσματα είναι αυτά. Βρίσκομαι κοντά στο σχολείο.

----------


## dimyok

Το καλό με αυτό είναι ότι θα φανούν και στο χάρτη και μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τι γίνεται στη περιοχή . Και ο χρόνος απόκρισης δε μου φαίνεται και πολύ για fastpath .

----------


## STILO

Interleaved είχα στο speedport entry τώρα δεν ξέρω. μπορώ να το δω στο plus ;

----------


## alkis13

> Εδώ και δύο χρόνια τραβάω αυτό το πρόβλημα. Είχα vdsl Vodafone συγχρονίζω σε 34 35 λέω ας πάω ΟΤΕ για παραπάνω τρώγω την ήττα με υποβαθμίζουν σε 30 mbps μου κάνουν προσφορά στα 50 και τώρα μου προτείνουν υποβάθμιση σε 24 το τεχνικό με το εμπορικό είναι η μέρα με την νυχτα. Σου λένε εγώ βλέπω ότι μπορεί να πάρει 50 δίνω 50 τα υπόλοιπα φτιάξτε τα και την πληρώνει ο κακομοίρης ο συνδρομητής.


Πες τους ξεκαθα οτι ειχες 35 και εχει γινει καποια υποβαθμιση και ζητα να φυγεις ατελως ωστε να πας σε αλλη εταιρια.

----------


## dimyok

Πρόταση speedbooster σου κάνανε ; Για να πάει στα ίσα του να έχει 50 βρε αδερφέ  :Razz: 
Kοιτα χάλι στη περιοχή : 
Ονομαστική ταχύτητα   
↓50Mbps  ↑5 Mbps  
Ταχύτητα Λήψης   9.3 Mbps Ταχύτητα Αποστολής   0.7 Mbps
Χρόνος Απόκρισης   110 msec Χρονική Διακύμανση   217 msec

----------


## STILO

Πρόταση δεν μου έκαναν εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι τώρα τρέχει μια προσφορά και αν θέλω να το πάρω. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά η κατάσταση είναι ... Άντε γεια. Αν το βάλω εκεί που έχω σκοπο να το βαλω, πιάνει 1 με 2 γραμμές 4G αξίζει να το βάλω η όχι ;

----------


## alkis13

> Πρόταση δεν μου έκαναν εγώ πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι τώρα τρέχει μια προσφορά και αν θέλω να το πάρω. Τι να πω ρε παιδιά η κατάσταση είναι ... Άντε γεια. Αν το βάλω εκεί που έχω σκοπο να το βαλω, πιάνει 1 με 2 γραμμές 4G αξίζει να το βάλω η όχι ;


2 ναι, 1 οχι

----------


## dimyok

Σωστά . Θα κλειδώνει και 2-3 mbps πιο κάτω δηλαδή θα έχεις και άλλη υποβάθμιση και τα υπόλοιπα με ογκοχρεωση  που με μια γραμμή σήμα σέρνεται . Ο οτες είναι μεγάλος ο οτες είναι μακρύς που λέγανε και οι ΑΜΑΝ  :Razz:

----------


## STILO

Διακοπή ρεύματος και η ταχύτητα είναι αυτή (έχω ups) για αυτό κλείδωσα τόσο ψηλά σε σχέση με άλλες φορές.

- - - Updated - - -

Μέτρηση στο speedtest 
https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/4792118438

----------


## alkis13

Ξεμπούκωσε ο server τους, φυσιολογικό, και στο χωριο μου με 200 συνδεσεις 50/5 δειχνει,εαν μπουν 1000 θα πεσει η ταχυτητα.

----------


## dimyok

Αμ δε . Το blackout απο το μετασχηματιστη που εσκασε ηταν . Και εγω επειδη τα  εχω πανω σε μπαταριες χτυπησα ταβανι οταν ειχαν πεσει ολοι . Μετα θα παει στα ιδια .

----------


## STILO

Μέτρηση της στιγμής,πόσα crc errors έχει.

----------


## Constantine4

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχουν ξεκινήσει εργασίες από την Wind στο Ηράκλειο;

----------


## Telumetar

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν έχουν ξεκινήσει εργασίες από την Wind στο Ηράκλειο;


Τίποτα ακόμα συνάδελφε

----------


## Geros7

Πληροφοριακά η wind θα κάνει έργα μόνο εντός πόλης του Ηρακλείου τα περίχωρα μάλλον δεν την ενδιαφέρουν γιατί δεν έχει πολύ χρήμα, τα οποία όπως πάντα έχει αναλάβει ο οτε

----------


## Telumetar

> Πληροφοριακά η wind θα κάνει έργα μόνο εντός πόλης του Ηρακλείου τα περίχωρα μάλλον δεν την ενδιαφέρουν γιατί δεν έχει πολύ χρήμα, τα οποία όπως πάντα έχει αναλάβει ο οτε


Πώς είσαι τόσο σίγουρος; Έχουν ξεκάθαρη εξαγγελία έργων ανάπτυξης σύμφωνα με την ΕΕΤΤ για μέρη που αφορούν τα προάστια του Ηρακλείου. Δεν νομίζω να το έδωσαν έτσι και ξαφνικα να το μετάνιωσαν. Δεν λειτουργουν οι εταιριες με αυτο τον τροπο δηλαδή.

----------


## dimyok

Ισα ισα που στα περιχωρα εχουν 50 ρι vdsl βλεπε Αλικαρνασο και στην Αριαδνη τιποτα

----------


## alkis13

Μη το ψαχνετε πολυ Θραψανο, νεα καμπινα 22/24 adsl, και τα καλωδια ειναι ενωμένα με ζιλοτειπ. (ολοκαινουργια vdsl εως 50/5).

Κνωσσου Ηρακλειο, 6/24.

----------


## Constantine4

> Κνωσσου Ηρακλειο, 6/24.


Νέα καμπίνα; Τι θέλει να μας πει ο ποιητής; :P

----------


## Telumetar

> Μη το ψαχνετε πολυ Θραψανο, νεα καμπινα 22/24 adsl, και τα καλωδια ειναι ενωμένα με ζιλοτειπ. (ολοκαινουργια vdsl εως 50/5).
> 
> Κνωσσου Ηρακλειο, 6/24.


Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τις μετρήσεις

----------


## Constantine4

Αν μιλάμε για μετρήσεις λάθος δικό μου που ανέφερα για καμπίνα. Πίστεψα ότι θα ήταν κάποια ημερομηνία!
Εγώ μένω Κνωσσού και έχω 24 DSL και πιάνω 6.30 MBPS. Τουλάχιστον με το Booster που έβαλα χτυπάω 60 MBPS με τα διαθέσιμα GB και χωρίς ένα 15 σταθερό

----------


## alkis13

> Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα τις μετρήσεις


6mbps στα 24 mbps και 22 mbps στα 24mbps ( με καμια 200αρια μετρα απο την καμπινα) adsl στο ηρακλειο, vdsl στο χωριο.

Ναι δεν ειναι ημερομηνιες. ειναι μετρησεις :P

Εγω επαψα να πιστευω οτι η Wind θα κανει νεο δικτυο, πλακα μας κανουν. Εχουν 3 μηνες ως την υποτιθεμενη ληξη του χρονοδιαγραμματος και δεν εχουν κανει τιποτα.

----------


## mpokeras

Αγιο έχουμε και μας έχει δώσει τόσες επιλογές! 
Τι παραπονιέστε;
Σε λίγο θα μας πούνε ότι όποιος θέλει ιντερνέτι να απλώνει το καλώδιο του μέχρι το κουτί, μετά να βάζει το σπίτι του ενέχυρο για να του "ανοίξουν" την γραμμή.
 :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## STILO

Να μου το θυμηθείτε ότι θα σταματήσουν τα έργα πριν αρχίσουν και θα μας δίνουν το speedbooster τζάμπα γιατί εδώ ελλαντα δεν πάμε μπροστά πάμε οπισω.

----------


## Telumetar

> Να μου το θυμηθείτε ότι θα σταματήσουν τα έργα πριν αρχίσουν και θα μας δίνουν το speedbooster τζάμπα γιατί εδώ ελλαντα δεν πάμε μπροστά πάμε οπισω.


στην υπολοιπη χώρα το προχωράει η WIND από οσο διαβαζω ομως

- - - Updated - - -

Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σε κουβέντα με φίλο επιβεβαιώνω ότι ανέφερε το ίδιο όπως ειπαν τα παιδιά.
H wind παρατάει το Ηράκλειο και τα αναλαμβανει όλα ο ΟΤΕ. Το αναφέρω με όσο σημασία έχει ,αν έχει. Από οσα ακούμε δεν πιστευουμε τίποτα και απο όσα βλέπουμε τα μισα.. . :P

----------


## Geros7

Λίγο μετά τις Βασιλειές σε συζήτηση που είχα με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που ανέφερε πως πέραν της πόλης του Ηρακλείου δεν θα ανακατευτεί η WIND. Σε εμάς εδώ πάνω πχ θα συνεχίσει τα έργα ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## alkis13

Ναι η Wind εχει υποχρεωση για 476 καμπινες στη πολη του ηρακλειου. Οπου εχει δεσμευτει ο ΟΤΕ οσες καμπινες adsl ειναι σαπιες θα τις αντικαταστήσει με νεες adsl (ιδιες αλλα καινουργιες) για καλύτερη ποιότητα δικτύου.

Speedbooster δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να δωθει δωρεαν :P γιατι δε φταιει και ο ΟΤΕ σε κατι, η μονη προβλεψη για αυτη την υπηρεσια ειναι η αυξηση της τιμης της καθως ειναι αμεση και σταθερη σε σχεση με το παλιο δικτυο.

Οι πιο πολλες αναφορες οπου εχω δει και διαβασει απο χρηστες, ειναι 1 ετος. 1 ετος απο το σκαψε,φτιαξε,ηλεκτροδότησε, δοκίμασε και πούλα. Άρα ήδη βλέπω μας βλεπω για 04/2020. Απλα ειναι απογοητευτικό να βλεπεις ιδιωτικη εταιρεία, να μη θελει να πουλήσει, να μη θελει να βγαλει κερδος και να καθυστερεί. Κακά τα ψέματα, δε θα έρθει η Wind να σκάψει, ούτε ο CEO της wind, ο εργολαβος που πηρε το εργο απο την wind κεντρικα, μολις παρει λεφτα απο τη wind, θα δωσει την υπερεργολαβια σε αλλους να την κάνουν.

Όταν δεν υπάρχει σωστός ρυθμιστής (βλέπε ΕΕΤΤ, κράτος) για να φροντίζει τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό, με σκοπό το κέρδος του καταναλωτή, έτσι οι εταιρίες θα προσπαθούν να βγάζουν εύκολα χρήματα. Μπορεί κανείς να δει την 10€ καρτα στα κινητα που καταργείται και γίνεται 12€, τους 3 μηνες φραγη εισερχομένων κλήσεων κ.ά.

Αυτο που μου κάνει εντύπωση, είναι πως από επιχειρηματικής πλευράς, πάει ο ΟΤΕ και η vodafone να κανουν δικτυο οπτικών ινων στην αμμουδαρα-Γαζι, οπου δεν μένει μια θέρισσος ή ένας μασταμπάς. Εφόσον βάζεις που βάζεις δίφυλλη καμπίνα, τραβάς χιλιόμετρα οπτική ίνα, δε θες να την τραβήξεις κάπου πιο κεντρικά;

----------


## Telumetar

> Λίγο μετά τις Βασιλειές σε συζήτηση που είχα με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που ανέφερε πως πέραν της πόλης του Ηρακλείου δεν θα ανακατευτεί η WIND. Σε εμάς εδώ πάνω πχ θα συνεχίσει τα έργα ο ΟΤΕ


Δηλαδή οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ τι ακριβως "inside information" έχουν και διατείνονται αντίθετα από τις εξαγγελίες της Διαυάγειας και της ΕΕΤ; Εμένα μου βρωμάει

----------


## minas

> Δηλαδή οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ τι ακριβως "inside information" έχουν και διατείνονται αντίθετα από τις εξαγγελίες της Διαυάγειας και της ΕΕΤ; Εμένα μου βρωμάει


Από τη μία, ο χώρος είναι μικρός και εν γένει κυκλοφορούν πληροφορίες... Από την άλλη, δεν θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που βγαίνουν προς τα έξω ανακρίβειες. Πρακτικά δεν αλλάζει τίποτα: Περιμένουμε βάσει του ανακοινωμένου χρονοδιαγράμματος, μέχρι να προκύψει κάτι νεότερο.

----------


## dimyok

Εμενα η καμπινα που καταληγουν τα βασανα γραφει οτε .  Ti σημαινει επαναμικτονομηση duratel ;

----------


## STILO

Το πρωί ρώτησα και εγώ κάποιον τεχνικό και ανάφερε το ίδιο με την wind,αρα πάμε για νέο διαγωνισμό; Απορώ όμως οι συνδρομητές τις wind δεν έχουν βγει από τα ρούχα τους με την εταιρεία τους που πείστηκαν να πάνε και τώρα τίποτα ;

----------


## alkis13

Εντομεταξυ λέμε όλοι τεχνικους, και ολοι αναφερομαστε στου ΟΤΕ, καθως αλλες εταιριες (πλην cyta) στο ηρακλειο της Κρητης ΔΕΝ εχουν. 

Οποτε περιμενουμε απο μια εταιρια χωρις φυσικη παρουσια σε τεχνικο επιπεδο, να αναβαθμισει το δικτυο και μετα να το συντηρει; Ή θα δωσουν τα κλειδια στον ΟΤΕ? Και 476 καμπινες τι συντήρηση θελουν;Με ποσους τεχνικους θα βγαζουν βαρδια; Οι τεχνικοι σε ποιο κτηριο θα ειναι; 

Παρωδία μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό, εγω την λυπάμαι την Wind, αν κανει το εργο, τζάμπα εργο θα κανει, καθως ολοι θα προτιμήσουν καμια προσφορα ΟΤΕ, για να εχουν το κεφαλι τους ησυχο.

----------


## dimyok

Δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικοι ειναι ολα διαφημ. μουφα και ψεματα . Μονο οτετζηδες αγγιζουν στις καμπινες οπως δυστυχως εχω βλαστημ. την ωρα και τη στιγμη με τα ιδια προβληματα θορυβου που μονο στον οτε τα φτιαχνουνε . Ασε τι εχει να γινει με τα μαιμου vdsl που πουλανε χωρις να υποστηριζονται ....

----------


## Telumetar

> Το πρωί ρώτησα και εγώ κάποιον τεχνικό και ανάφερε το ίδιο με την wind,αρα πάμε για νέο διαγωνισμό; Απορώ όμως οι συνδρομητές τις wind δεν έχουν βγει από τα ρούχα τους με την εταιρεία τους που πείστηκαν να πάνε και τώρα τίποτα ;


Ας μην βιαζόμαστε απο αυτά που λένε οι ανταγωνιστές της wind. Αν δεν βγει κατι επίσημα όλα ειναι λόγια του ...αέρα

----------


## minas

> Εντομεταξυ λέμε όλοι τεχνικους, και ολοι αναφερομαστε στου ΟΤΕ, καθως αλλες εταιριες (πλην cyta) στο ηρακλειο της Κρητης ΔΕΝ εχουν. 
> 
> Οποτε περιμενουμε απο μια εταιρια χωρις φυσικη παρουσια σε τεχνικο επιπεδο, να αναβαθμισει το δικτυο και μετα να το συντηρει; Ή θα δωσουν τα κλειδια στον ΟΤΕ? Και 476 καμπινες τι συντήρηση θελουν;Με ποσους τεχνικους θα βγαζουν βαρδια; Οι τεχνικοι σε ποιο κτηριο θα ειναι; 
> 
> Παρωδία μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό, εγω την λυπάμαι την Wind, αν κανει το εργο, τζάμπα εργο θα κανει, καθως ολοι θα προτιμήσουν καμια προσφορα ΟΤΕ, για να εχουν το κεφαλι τους ησυχο.





> Δεν υπαρχουν τεχνικοι ειναι ολα διαφημ. μουφα και ψεματα . Μονο οτετζηδες αγγιζουν στις καμπινες οπως δυστυχως εχω βλαστημ. την ωρα και τη στιγμη με τα ιδια προβληματα θορυβου που μονο στον οτε τα φτιαχνουνε . Ασε τι εχει να γινει με τα μαιμου vdsl που πουλανε χωρις να υποστηριζονται ....


Προφανώς τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ τις αγγίζουν μόνο οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ, αφού του ανήκουν. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τις καμπίνες των άλλων εταιρειών. Δεν έχει νόημα για μία εταιρεία που δεν έχει ιδιόκτητες καμπίνες σε μια περιοχή να πληρώνει τεχνικούς που δεν χρειάζεται, εφόσον εξωτερικοί τεχνικοί μπορούν να αναλαμβάνουν τα προβλήματα ανά συμβάν. Ακόμη και μετά που θα φτιάξει (εάν φτιάξει) τις 500 καμπίνες, και πάλι είναι απολύτως αποδεκτό να αναθέσει σε τρίτη εταιρεία την υποστήριξή τους.
Από την άλλη, η ποιότητα της τεχνικής υποστήριξης είναι απολύτως δόκιμο μέτρο σύγκρισης. Ως καταναλωτές, δεν μας αφορά η σχέση εργασίας του τεχνικού με την εταιρεία, αλλά οπωσδήποτε μας αφορά η ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. Τούτου λεχθέντος, ο ΟΤΕ σε περίπτωση κακής γραμμής έχει την πολυτέλεια να αλλάζει πιο εύκολα ζεύγος σε δικούς του συνδρομητές, κάτι που κάνει πολύ πιο δύσκολα για συνδρομητές άλλου παρόχου...

----------


## Geros7

> Εντομεταξυ λέμε όλοι τεχνικους, και ολοι αναφερομαστε στου ΟΤΕ, καθως αλλες εταιριες (πλην cyta) στο ηρακλειο της Κρητης ΔΕΝ εχουν. 
> 
> Οποτε περιμενουμε απο μια εταιρια χωρις φυσικη παρουσια σε τεχνικο επιπεδο, να αναβαθμισει το δικτυο και μετα να το συντηρει; Ή θα δωσουν τα κλειδια στον ΟΤΕ? Και 476 καμπινες τι συντήρηση θελουν;Με ποσους τεχνικους θα βγαζουν βαρδια; Οι τεχνικοι σε ποιο κτηριο θα ειναι; 
> 
> Παρωδία μου φαίνεται όλο αυτό, εγω την λυπάμαι την Wind, αν κανει το εργο, τζάμπα εργο θα κανει, καθως ολοι θα προτιμήσουν καμια προσφορα ΟΤΕ, για να εχουν το κεφαλι τους ησυχο.


Όσο παράξενο κ αν σου φανεί, έχει τεχνικούς και οι forthnet τους οποίους θα βρεις ποιο δύσκολα παρά έναν εξωγήινο να πίνει καφέ στα λιοντάρια

----------


## STILO

Σε αυτήν http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2196 θα μαζευτούν η υπόλοιπες καμπίνες adsl (ποιες δεν ξέρω) όταν γίνει VDSL αλλά το πότε το κανονίζει η WIND.

----------


## dimyok

Αν θελει και ο καφετζης  :Razz:  Εγω εχω μεινει με την απορια αν υπαρχει VDSL επι της Λ.Δημοκρατιας .

----------


## minas

> Αν θελει και ο καφετζης  Εγω εχω μεινει με την απορια αν υπαρχει VDSL επι της Λ.Δημοκρατιας .


Από καμπίνα, όχι. Δίνουν σε κάποιες γραμμές, ανάλογα με την απόσταση από το ΑΚ. Πιο δίπλα, όπως Χρυσοστόμου, Κνωσού κλπ είναι ακόμη καλύτερα.

----------


## Telumetar

> Σε αυτήν http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2196 θα μαζευτούν η υπόλοιπες καμπίνες adsl (ποιες δεν ξέρω) όταν γίνει VDSL αλλά το πότε το κανονίζει η WIND.


εκει προσθέτουμε τα ΚΑΦΑΟ που ειναι διασκορπισμένα στην πόλη. Δεν τα προσθέτει κάποιος επίσημος φορέας αλλα χρήστες όπως εμένα και εσένα

----------


## STILO

Ναι το ξέρω αυτό αλλά από τεχνικό που ρώτησα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εκεί θα γίνει το νέο καφαο με vdsl από Θερίσου με οπτική ίνα FTTC.

----------


## Telumetar

> Ναι το ξέρω αυτό αλλά από τεχνικό που ρώτησα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εκεί θα γίνει το νέο καφαο με vdsl από Θερίσου με οπτική ίνα FTTC.


Αυτό το ανέφερε τεχνικός ποιας εταιρίας; Χρονοδιαγράμματα σου είπε ;

----------


## STILO

Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ αλλά το πότε δεν ξέρει κανείς. Έχει πάρει παράταση από ότι έμαθα τελικά η WIND αλλά πότε θα ξεκινήσει το σκάψιμο .... Ουδείς γνωρίζει.

----------


## Telumetar

> Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ αλλά το πότε δεν ξέρει κανείς. Έχει πάρει παράταση από ότι έμαθα τελικά η WIND αλλά πότε θα ξεκινήσει το σκάψιμο .... Ουδείς γνωρίζει.


Αλλάξανε γραμμή; Μέχρι πρότινος έλεγαν πως θα παραιτηθει η Wind από το Ηράκλειο. lol

----------


## Geros7

> Αλλάξανε γραμμή; Μέχρι πρότινος έλεγαν πως θα παραιτηθει η Wind από το Ηράκλειο. lol


Εγώ αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι πως Βασιλειές πχ δεν θα έρθει Wind παρά θα συνεχίσει τα έργα ο Οτε.. Κέντρο ξέρω πως θα σκάψει η Wind

----------


## Telumetar

Και εμένα που με ενδιαφέρει Γάζι στα σύνορα με Ηράκλειο, με βάση των αριθμό στα ΚΑΦΑΟ , τα έχει παρει η WIND αλλά σύμφωνα με τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ η WIND δεν θα τα αναλάβει. Εγώ κρατάω στάση αναμονής. Δεν ξέρω και σε ποιο σημείο στην σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ αναγράφονται οι ανακοινώσεις για καθυστερήσεις για να το τσεκάρω αν τυχών έχει εξαγγελθεί κάτι

----------


## dimyok

Στο κεντρο Αριαδνη δε βλεπω να κουναει φυλλο τι εργασιες θα κανουνε ; Θα ειναι το νεκροταφιο που θα πεταξουν ολες τις σαπιες adsl για να κανουν χωρο στα αλλα ;

----------


## minas

> Και εμένα που με ενδιαφέρει Γάζι στα σύνορα με Ηράκλειο, με βάση των αριθμό στα ΚΑΦΑΟ , τα έχει παρει η WIND αλλά σύμφωνα με τους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ η WIND δεν θα τα αναλάβει. Εγώ κρατάω στάση αναμονής. Δεν ξέρω και σε ποιο σημείο στην σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ αναγράφονται οι ανακοινώσεις για καθυστερήσεις για να το τσεκάρω αν τυχών έχει εξαγγελθεί κάτι


https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/.../Announcments/

Εννοείται πάντως ότι δεν προλαβαίνουν 450 καμπίνες στους ερχόμενους 3 μήνες, χωρίς να έχουν ξεκινήσει ακόμα...

----------


## alkis13

Στη πόλη του ηρακλειου εχει αναλαβει η wind, στα χωρια, πχ Βασιλειές, εκει, ειναι εργα του ΟΤΕ, τα οποια μαλιστα εχουν καθυστερησει (εαν δεν κανω λαθος ο ΟΤΕ στην επαρχια του Ν.Ηρακλειου ειχε deadline εως Q4 2018).

Στα συνορα γαζιου ηρακλειου, δηλαδη στη περιοχη ξηροπόταμος, εργα εχει κανει ο ΟΤΕ (παλια), και οπτικη ινα περασε η vodafone(αγνωστο το γιατι, αλλα τα φρεατια, γραφουν cyta-vodafone).

Στο αριαδνη, εχει κανει ο ΟΤΕ πολλα εργα (η αλικαρνασσός βιπε, απο αυτο παίρνει, μεσω καμπινων vdsl).
Στα νεα εργα ειναι δουλεια της Wind, οπου διπλα απο τη παλια καμπινα ADSL, θα παει να βαλει μια καμπινα (περιπου ιδιου μεγεθος) η wind, και θα ειναι για το vdsl.

Στη Λ.Δημοκρατίας, απο την πλευρά του εργατικού κέντρου, δινει vdsl ο ΟΤΕ, απο το αστικο κεντρο(απεναντι απο το νεκροταφείο). Το οτι δινει απο το αστικο κεντρο και μπορει να εισαι στα 800m, σημαινει, οτι μπορεις να βαλεις 50αρα, αλλα θα πιανεις περιπου τα μισά. 

Παλαιότερα, οταν πρωτοήρθε το VDSL, στην Ελλαδα, τυχεροί ήταν αυτοί δίπλα στα αστικά κέντρα, που προφανώς είχαν vdsl και οι υπολοιποι τίποτα. Τώρα με τις καμπίνες, είναι πολύ πιθανό εαν κάποιος είναι στα όρια απο το αστικο κεντρο πχ 300-400m, να μην βαλουν καμπινα vdsl, και να εχει χαμηλοτερο συγχρονισμό. 


Και οι 28 σελιδες του θεματος, ειναι αερολογίες, απο εμας που θελουμε είτε να βλέπουμε fhd-4k streaming είτε από κάποιους που το χρειάζονται για εργασία.
Δεν πιστεύω τίποτα, εαν δεν δω φωτογραφία στο νήμα αυτό, καμπίνας της Wind, και μπροστά από αυτή να υπάρχει μια εφημερίδα ΠΑΤΡΙΣ με προσφατη ημερομηνία. :P :P :P

----------


## dimyok

Πορτα - πορτα πχ πας εργατικο και ρωτας γιαντα δεν εχετε vdsl ;  :Razz:  . Αν ειναι απο το νεκροταφείο στον υπολογισμο  1700 μ ειναι κατω απο DSL

----------


## Geros7

> Στη πόλη του ηρακλειου εχει αναλαβει η wind, στα χωρια, πχ Βασιλειές, εκει, ειναι εργα του ΟΤΕ, τα οποια μαλιστα εχουν καθυστερησει (εαν δεν κανω λαθος ο ΟΤΕ στην επαρχια του Ν.Ηρακλειου ειχε deadline εως Q4 2018).
> 
> Στα συνορα γαζιου ηρακλειου, δηλαδη στη περιοχη ξηροπόταμος, εργα εχει κανει ο ΟΤΕ (παλια), και οπτικη ινα περασε η vodafone(αγνωστο το γιατι, αλλα τα φρεατια, γραφουν cyta-vodafone).
> 
> Στο αριαδνη, εχει κανει ο ΟΤΕ πολλα εργα (η αλικαρνασσός βιπε, απο αυτο παίρνει, μεσω καμπινων vdsl).
> Στα νεα εργα ειναι δουλεια της Wind, οπου διπλα απο τη παλια καμπινα ADSL, θα παει να βαλει μια καμπινα (περιπου ιδιου μεγεθος) η wind, και θα ειναι για το vdsl.
> 
> Στη Λ.Δημοκρατίας, απο την πλευρά του εργατικού κέντρου, δινει vdsl ο ΟΤΕ, απο το αστικο κεντρο(απεναντι απο το νεκροταφείο). Το οτι δινει απο το αστικο κεντρο και μπορει να εισαι στα 800m, σημαινει, οτι μπορεις να βαλεις 50αρα, αλλα θα πιανεις περιπου τα μισά. 
> 
> ...


Δεν θα με χαλούσε να streamαρω 4Κ αλλά ο πραγματικός λόγος είναι πως είμαι συνδεμένος 3,7 χλμ εναέριο καλώδιο στον Αγ,Σύλλα με συγχρονισμό 3,5-5 max και αρκετά προβλήματα συχνά, οπότε εν έτη 2019 κάποια στιγμή αυτό πρέπει να αλλάξει, είτε το κάνει ο Οτε είτε η Wind είτε επιστρέψει από τις στάχτες της η Altec Telecoms εμένα το ίδιο μου κάνει :P

----------


## dimyok

Τη φορθνετ ξεχασες που δινει και δορυφορικο  :Razz:

----------


## STILO

Σήμερα είδα ένα συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ στην 62 μαρτύρων και μου είπαν ότι βάζουν οπτικές ίνες. Ξέρει κανείς κανένα νέο ;

----------


## Constantine4

Καλησπέρα από εχθές παρατηρώ ένα περίεργο πράγμα. Επειδή ασχολούμαι με το Streaming στο Twitch
και τυχαίνει να κάνω και εγώ ο ίδιος Streams πριν 2 ημέρες δεν μπορούσα να το τρέξω πάνω από 2000 Bitrates και από εχθές
μπορώ να το πάω μέχρι 6000 που είναι το όριο χωρίς Lag και χωρίς σφάλματα στο ίντερνετ. Να προσθέσω πως μένω Κνωσού και έχω 24 ADSL και την συνδυάζω με το Booster τις Cosmote. Ωστόσο έχω περίπου 6 μήνες το Booster

----------


## Kootoomootoo

> Καλησπέρα από εχθές παρατηρώ ένα περίεργο πράγμα. Επειδή ασχολούμαι με το Streaming στο Twitch
> και τυχαίνει να κάνω και εγώ ο ίδιος Streams πριν 2 ημέρες δεν μπορούσα να το τρέξω πάνω από 2000 Bitrates και από εχθές
> μπορώ να το πάω μέχρι 6000 που είναι το όριο χωρίς Lag και χωρίς σφάλματα στο ίντερνετ. Να προσθέσω πως μένω Κνωσού και έχω 24 ADSL και την συνδυάζω με το Booster τις Cosmote. Ωστόσο έχω περίπου 6 μήνες το Booster


Βάλε και μια προειδοποίηση στην αρχή του μηνύματος σου μη το δουν άλλοι που δεν έχουν vdsl και τρελαθούν  :ROFL: 
Το θέμα αυτό είναι αποκλειστικά για VDSL και γενικά καλώδια dsl
Εδώ, υπάρχει θέμα αποκλειστικά για το booster.

----------


## Telumetar

https://maleviziotis.gr/2019/03/20/%...C%CE%B7%CE%B5/ 
Νομίζω ότι το νεο ειναι εξαιρετικό καθώς θα προσθέσει ανταγωνισμό με τελικό ωφελημένο εμας, τους ταλαίπωρους πελάτες του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης που ως "βούγια" αποδεχόμαστε στωικά αυτή την κατάσταση η οποία παει πίσω την διασκέδαση αλλα κυρίως στην δική μου περίπτωση την δουλειά μας.

----------


## minas

> https://maleviziotis.gr/2019/03/20/%...C%CE%B7%CE%B5/ 
> Νομίζω ότι το νεο ειναι εξαιρετικό καθώς θα προσθέσει ανταγωνισμό με τελικό ωφελημένο εμας, τους ταλαίπωρους πελάτες του Ηρακλείου Κρήτης που ως "βούγια" αποδεχόμαστε στωικά αυτή την κατάσταση η οποία παει πίσω την διασκέδαση αλλα κυρίως στην δική μου περίπτωση την δουλειά μας.


Αυτές οι ίνες απευθύνονται κυρίωως στους ίδιους παρόχους, για ανάπτυξη δικτύου κορμού. Είναι αμφίβολο να βοηθήσουν σημαντικά στην διαθεσιμότητα ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων σε τελικούς χρήστες. Ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση πάντως.

----------


## dimyok

Ενόψει των εκλογών βγαζουμε και καμια μλκια για τη διασυνδεση που αργησε 20 χρονια .... Τις τρυπες στο δρομο και το απολυτο χαος λιγο να βρεξει το μαλεβίζι γινεται κ@λος ...

----------


## Telumetar

> Αυτές οι ίνες απευθύνονται κυρίωως στους ίδιους παρόχους, για ανάπτυξη δικτύου κορμού. Είναι αμφίβολο να βοηθήσουν σημαντικά στην διαθεσιμότητα ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων σε τελικούς χρήστες. Ενδιαφέρουσα είδηση πάντως.


Για αυτό έχουν σκαφει δύο "γραμμές" δε καποιους δρόμους ενώ σε κάποιους άλλους μια μονάχα; 
Πραγματικά γιατί έχει γίνει τούτο;

----------


## Constantine4

Έχουμε κανένα νέο παιδιά; Το δεύτερο τρίμηνο σχεδόν πέρασε και δεν έχω δει κάτι καινούριο
στο Ηράκλειο

----------


## STILO

Έχω σκαπέτι και φτυάρι έρχεσαι να ξεκινήσουμε και ωστόσο να βάλουν κι άλλοι ένα χεράκι μπας και δούμε τίποτα ;

----------


## Constantine4

Από Δευτέρα βάζουμε μπροστά

----------


## STILO

Καλησπέρα ομάδα ξέρει κανείς γιατί το πρωί έχω 10 με 12 snr και όταν βραδιάζει πέφτει στα 8.5 με 9;
 Χαζή ερώτηση αλλά θέλω να ξέρω, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος.

----------


## dimyok

Βάλε screenshot

----------


## STILO

Το πρωί θα ανεβάσω το άλλο γιατί δεν έχω τώρα, το παρατήρησα σε άλλες φωτό που έχω και θέλω να μάθω.

----------


## Kootoomootoo

Το SNR δεν είναι ποτέ σταθερό μετά από τα πρώτα λίγα λεπτά ή ώρα που θα γίνει ο συγχρονισμός, το αληθινό SNR που έχεις θα το δεις όταν γίνει συγχρονισμός.

----------


## STILO

Ορίστε μια άλλη που έχω.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημέρα μας ορίστε αυτό που έλεγα για το snr.

----------


## Telumetar

> Έχουμε κανένα νέο παιδιά; Το δεύτερο τρίμηνο σχεδόν πέρασε και δεν έχω δει κάτι καινούριο
> στο Ηράκλειο


Δεν θέλω να απογοητεύσω αλλά οι καταστηματάρχες των τοπικών wind δείχνουν απογοητευμένοι αν και συστηνουν υπομονή. Κι αυτοί νέους πελάτες περίμεναν...

----------


## STILO

Constantine4 που είσαι σε περιμένω με το σκαπέτι έχω ανοίξει λακο θα έρθεις ; ????????????????????

----------


## Constantine4

> Constantine4 που είσαι σε περιμένω με το σκαπέτι έχω ανοίξει λακο θα έρθεις ; ????????????????????


Χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## mpokeras

> Δεν θέλω να απογοητεύσω αλλά οι καταστηματάρχες των τοπικών wind δείχνουν απογοητευμένοι αν και συστηνουν υπομονή. Κι αυτοί νέους πελάτες περίμεναν...


Ναι αλλά άμα μιλήσεις σχετικά με τις καθυστερήσεις σου την πέφτουν οι πρετωριανοί.

----------


## Iris07

> 97ε για το σταθερο+24ρα+φαμιλυ δορυφορική (δίμηνο)
> 7.6 ε για το booster (κάθε μηνα)
> 
> περίπου 42-43 ευρώ ο μήνας για τηλέφωνο κ ίντερνετ κι όμως δεν έχω ούτε το ένα, ούτε το άλλο.


Κατάλαβα..
Αυτό είναι ένα "πρόβλημα" που παίζει σε παλιά συμβόλαια.. (ή συμβόλαια με διάφορες παροχές..)

Όταν κάποιος πληρώνει ένα A ποσό γα σταθερή, δύσκολα οι πωλητές του δίνουν πακέτο σε χαμηλότερη τιμή..
(Όχι όμως ότι δεν γίνεται..)

Εγώ που πήγα από 29 (24άρα) σε 37 (100άρα) τους ήταν μιά χαρά!

Πάντως αυτό περί νέου συνδρομητή είναι πατάτα..
Πρέπει να επιμείνεις..
Δες τι έκανε ένας άλλος φίλος σε ανάλογη περίπτωση κάτι σελίδες πιο πίσω, στο θέμα εδώ..  :Cool: 

Περισσότερες δυνατότητες έχεις πάντως όταν κοντεύει να λήξει το συμβόλαιο σου..

----------


## giannis92

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Βλέπω πορο πολλοί πλέον έχουν διαθεσιμοτητα για vdsl εγώ όμως ακόμη. Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που ξέρει αν δεν του είναι κόπος να βοηθήσει? Αν έχω δει σωστά από το Excel ή καμπίνα μου είναι η 697-124. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Iris07

Καλησπέρα..
Είναι σε αναμονή αυτή.. (Pending..)

Πόσο θα πάρει ακριβώς τώρα δεν ξέρουμε.. η Wind βάζει καμπίνες online κάθε μήνα..
Πάντως μέσα στο επόμενο 6μήνο λέει η ανακοίνωση της EETT..

----------


## DJman

καλησπερα 

Στην λιστα με τους δρομους-καφαο δεν βρησκω την οδο Σουργιαδακη Ηρακλειο Κρητης. (??)

Θελω να βαλω μια νεα γραμμη εκει και θελω να δω ποσο σηκωνει.(γιατι παντου βλεπω για adsl24αρα), αλλα 
γυρω γυρω εχει καμπινες vdsl



Ευχαριστω

----------


## minas

> καλησπερα 
> 
> Στην λιστα με τους δρομους-καφαο δεν βρησκω την οδο Σουργιαδακη Ηρακλειο Κρητης. (??)
> 
> Θελω να βαλω μια νεα γραμμη εκει και θελω να δω ποσο σηκωνει.(γιατι παντου βλεπω για adsl24αρα), αλλα 
> γυρω γυρω εχει καμπινες vdsl
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Λογικά είσαι στην 1560-108, pending.

----------


## eftt

Καλημέρα και καλό μηνα σε όλους και όλες!
(Και καλά στερνά, ενδεχομένως.. χαχχαχα)

697-163 (J213) ειναι η μανταμιτσα που ακομα ειναι pending. Όσοι ειχατε ακουσει τις καμπινες να "γουργουριζουν" οταν τροφοδοτηθηκαν και πηρανε αριθμο, μετα απο ποσο καιρο περιπου ειδατε διαθεσιμοτητα στα site?
Η συγκεκριμενη "ακουγεται" να λειτουργει ο ανεμιστηρας της απο 7/2 αλλά στα σαητ τπτ ακομα.

----------


## Iris07

Καλημέρα.

Εμένα βγήκε στον 1 μήνα από τότε που πήρε αριθμό..
Αλλά απ' όσα έχω ακούσει εδώ παίζει συνήθως από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες..

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και περιπτώσεις που πήγε και παραπάνω..

----------


## Γιώργος7

@geostra Καλησπέρα φίλε και εγώ από αυτήν περιμένω να πάρω, την j221. Όταν περνάω από την σταβρωνω μπας και δώσουν!

----------


## DJman

> Λογικά είσαι στην 1560-108, pending.


Σε ευχαριστω .

Ξερουμε αν ειναι wind?

----------


## minas

> Σε ευχαριστω .
> 
> Ξερουμε αν ειναι wind?


Το νούμερο που έγραψα είναι του KV του ΟΤΕ, κάπου εκεί κοντά είναι και η νέα καμπίνα με όποιο νούμερο έχει πάρει ή θα πάρει.
Όλες οι καμπίνες που συζητάμε αυτές τις μέρες ανήκουν στην Wind.

----------


## BossDoc

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Εμένα βγήκε στον 1 μήνα από τότε που πήρε αριθμό..
> Αλλά απ' όσα έχω ακούσει εδώ παίζει συνήθως από 2 εβδομάδες μέχρι 2 μήνες..
> 
> Υπάρχουν βέβαια και περιπτώσεις που πήγε και παραπάνω..


Πρόσεξα ότι επιτέλους πήρε J η καμπίνα που είναι κάτω απο το σπίτι μου.(J222)

Ετοιμαζόμουνα να ρωτήσω πότε περίπου να περιμένω νέα αλλά πήρα απάντηση ήδη  :Smile: 

Και ο γιός περιμένει να στρειμάρει και δεν χάρηκε και τόσο με την απάντηση αλλά θα κάνουμε υπομονή !!

----------


## androu

σήμερα με ενημέρωσεη η nova για 14/3 ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. δλδ 3 βδομάδες απο την αίτηση...

----------


## kalisperis

Καλησπερα, μια ερωτηση γιατι ειμαι λιγο εως πολυ αδαης πανω στο θεμα.
Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 24αρα της cosmote, το συμβολαιο ληγει τον αλλο μηνα και ειδα οτι επιτελους εγινε διαθεσιμο το fiber και απο cosmote και απο wind.
Η πρωτη ερωτηση μου ειναι, αμα κανω απο τωρα αιτηση αναβαθμισης στην κοσμοτε θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα με το τρεχον συμβολαιο;
Και δευτερον, γιατι υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη; Για παραδειγμα η 100αρα fiber στη wind ειναι 29,90 και στην κοσμοτε 36,90.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## doger7

Καλημέρα, επιτέλους σήμερα σκάβουν στην καμπίνα 1560-265 για ρεύμα (ΑΝΘΕΩΝ).
Άντε να δούμε θα κάνουμε και εμείς ΠΑΣΧΑ;

----------


## yannis2810

> Καλημέρα, επιτέλους σήμερα σκάβουν στην καμπίνα 1560-265 για ρεύμα (ΑΝΘΕΩΝ).
> Άντε να δούμε θα κάνουμε και εμείς ΠΑΣΧΑ;


Καλημέρα, δυστυχώς πρέπει να είσαι προετοιμασμένος για μεγάλη καθυστέρηση ακόμα. Στη δική μας καμπίνα έδωσαν αριθμό 3 μήνες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση. Επίσης έχει περάσει πάνω από μήνας χωρίς να ενεργοποιηθεί και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα είναι στην επόμενη ενεργοποίηση τέλος Μαρτίου, άρα ίσως ενεργοποιηθεί 5 μήνες μετά τη ρευματοδότηση. Ελπίζω να είσαι πιο τυχερός...

----------


## mpokeras

> Καλησπερα, μια ερωτηση γιατι ειμαι λιγο εως πολυ αδαης πανω στο θεμα.
> Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 24αρα της cosmote, το συμβολαιο ληγει τον αλλο μηνα και ειδα οτι επιτελους εγινε διαθεσιμο το fiber και απο cosmote και απο wind.
> Η πρωτη ερωτηση μου ειναι, αμα κανω απο τωρα αιτηση αναβαθμισης στην κοσμοτε θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα με το τρεχον συμβολαιο;
> Και δευτερον, γιατι υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη; Για παραδειγμα η 100αρα fiber στη wind ειναι 29,90 και στην κοσμοτε 36,90.
> Ευχαριστω!


Αυτές τις μέρες η wind δίνει την 100ρα στα 26 ευρώ, ο Οτε κάνει το παγόνι και δικαιολογεί την τιμή με τις κλήσεις τηλεφώνων εξωτερικού.

Στην δική μου περίπτωση, πάει το πουλάκι, πέταξε, καλά μας βόλεψε το μπούστερ με τα μύρια τόσα προβλήματα αλλά τώρα που υπάρχουν κι άλλες επιλογές, ας δούμε τι χρώμα έχει το χορτάρι στην απο'κεί μεριά του φράκτη.

Το φιλότιμο ορισμένων τεχνικών του ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να περισώσει την άγνοια και την αλαζονεία των τηλεφωνητών του 13888. Είμαι χωρίς τηλεφωνία από τα μέσα Φλεβάρη, οι τεχνικοί το παλεύουν αλλά είναι απάλευτο... και τα τσακάλια του 13888 μου λένε ότι άμα είσαι από αναβάθμιση πας στα 42 ευρώ, όχι τα 36. Σε άλλο τηλ μου κάνουν την χάρη να μου δώσουν την 100ρα στα 36 αλλά πρέπει να κρατήσω το μπούστερ αλλιως θα πληρώσω πρόστιμο για την διακοπή κτ κτλ κι οταν σε αλλο τηλ βρίσκω κάποιον να μου πει πόσο είναι το πρόστιμο μου λέει ότι είναι 3,96 ευρώ!!!!

Επίσης έχω ζητήσει να μιλήσω με κάποιον απο το εμπορικό τους τμήμα, από την Παρασκευή, σήμερα Πέμπτη, υποσχέθηκαν να μου κάνουν προσφορά. Σήμερα μου λένε τα λυκόπουλα γιατί νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να μου μιλήσει το εμπορικό τμήμα; Δεν απάντησα, υπόγραψα την αίτηση της wind και πάμε για άλλα.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπερα, μια ερωτηση γιατι ειμαι λιγο εως πολυ αδαης πανω στο θεμα.
> Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 24αρα της cosmote, το συμβολαιο ληγει τον αλλο μηνα και ειδα οτι επιτελους εγινε διαθεσιμο το fiber και απο cosmote και απο wind.
> Η πρωτη ερωτηση μου ειναι, αμα κανω απο τωρα αιτηση αναβαθμισης στην κοσμοτε θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα με το τρεχον συμβολαιο;
> Και δευτερον, γιατι υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη; Για παραδειγμα η 100αρα fiber στη wind ειναι 29,90 και στην κοσμοτε 36,90.
> Ευχαριστω!


Κατ' αρχάς υπάρχουν οι συνδέσεις VDSL και οι συνδέσεις FTTH..

Για FTTH κοιτάς εδώ, εάν μπορείς να πάρεις.. (υπάρχει επιδότηση)
https://sfbb.gr/index.html

Τώρα για τις συνδέσεις VDSL πάντα η Cosmote ήταν γενικά πιο ακριβή από τους άλλους παρόχους..
λόγω της θέσης που έχει, και σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό με τους άλλους. (πιο μικρούς)

Εάν αποφασίσεις να αναβαθμίσεις το υπάρχον συμβόλαιο σου στον πάροχο που είσαι, δεν υπάχει κανένα πρόβλημα σε αυτό..
Το κάνεις όποτε θέλεις..

Υποβάθμιση δεν μπορείς να κάνεις, σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα. (χωρίς κάποια ποινή)

----------


## fns

> Καλησπερα, μια ερωτηση γιατι ειμαι λιγο εως πολυ αδαης πανω στο θεμα.
> Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 24αρα της cosmote, το συμβολαιο ληγει τον αλλο μηνα και ειδα οτι επιτελους εγινε διαθεσιμο το fiber και απο cosmote και απο wind.
> Η πρωτη ερωτηση μου ειναι, αμα κανω απο τωρα αιτηση αναβαθμισης στην κοσμοτε θα υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα με το τρεχον συμβολαιο;
> Και δευτερον, γιατι υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλη διαφορα στην τιμη; Για παραδειγμα η 100αρα fiber στη wind ειναι 29,90 και στην κοσμοτε 36,90.
> Ευχαριστω!


Μιας και το συμβόλαιο σου λήγει σε ένα μήνα θα πρότεινα να πας ο ίδιος σε ένα κατάστημα ΟΤΕ να τους πεις την προσφορά της wind 26 δλδ η 100αρα που είναι τώρα και να σου κάνουν αντιπρόταση.Πολλες φορές είναι καλύτερα από κοντά στο κατάστημα.Αν δεις ότι η προσφορά δεν είναι συμφέρουσα κάνεις αίτηση στην wind και τους λες για ενεργοποίηση μόλις λήξει η υπάρχουσα για να μην έχεις ρήτρα αποχώρησης.

----------


## santrikos

ρε παιδια ερωτηση. εχω 100αρα wind που κλειδωνει πολυ καλα. οταν κανω speedtest, τα πρωτα 5 δευτερα κολλαει στα 100 και μετα σταδιακα πεφτει στα 60+ το ιδιο και οταν κανω κατι download. τι μπορει να φταει; υπαρχει αλλος τροπος αξιοπιστος να μετρησω τη γραμμη μου στην πραξη;

----------


## Iris07

Η συσκευή που κάνεις το Speedtest είναι συνδεδεμένη με καλώδιο στο ρούτερ ?

----------


## UltraB

> ρε παιδια ερωτηση. εχω 100αρα wind που κλειδωνει πολυ καλα. οταν κανω speedtest, τα πρωτα 5 δευτερα κολλαει στα 100 και μετα σταδιακα πεφτει στα 60+ το ιδιο και οταν κανω κατι download. τι μπορει να φταει; υπαρχει αλλος τροπος αξιοπιστος να μετρησω τη γραμμη μου στην πραξη;


Μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις το JDownloader και να κατεβάσεις κάποιο αρχείο  >1GB από εδώ.
Αν τερματίζεις τη 100αρα πρέπει να δεις ταχύτητες ~12Mbps σε ενσύρματη σύνδεση.

----------


## santrikos

Ναι ειναι

- - - Updated - - -




> Η συσκευή που κάνεις το Speedtest είναι συνδεδεμένη με καλώδιο στο ρούτερ ?


Ναι ειναι

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις το JDownloader και να κατεβάσεις κάποιο αρχείο  >1GB από εδώ.
> Αν τερματίζεις τη 100αρα πρέπει να δεις ταχύτητες ~12Mbps σε ενσύρματη σύνδεση.


Θα το δοκιμασω

----------


## Iris07

Και απ' ευθείας εάν κάνεις D/L από το
http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
με τον Browser πρέπει να πιάνεις 11-12 Mb/sec 



Εάν έχεις πάλι πρόβλημα, ανέβασε τα στατιστικά που δείχνει το ρούτερ σου, να δούμε..

----------


## santrikos

> Και απ' ευθείας εάν κάνεις D/L από το
> http://speedtest.ftp.otenet.gr/
> με τον Browser πρέπει να πιάνεις 11-12 Mb/sec 
> 
> 
> 
> Εάν έχεις πάλι πρόβλημα, ανέβασε τα στατιστικά που δείχνει το ρούτερ σου, να δούμε..


εκανα μετρησεις. Στη μια πηρα αυτα με διαφορα 30 δευτερα στο ιδιο download




και μετα εκανα αλλη μια και ηταν ολη ετσι 



ειναι λες και κανει βουτιες καπου καπου

----------


## kalisperis

> Κατ' αρχάς υπάρχουν οι συνδέσεις VDSL και οι συνδέσεις FTTH..
> 
> Για FTTH κοιτάς εδώ, εάν μπορείς να πάρεις.. (υπάρχει επιδότηση)
> https://sfbb.gr/index.html
> 
> Τώρα για τις συνδέσεις VDSL πάντα η Cosmote ήταν γενικά πιο ακριβή από τους άλλους παρόχους..
> λόγω της θέσης που έχει, και σε σχέση με τον ανταγωνισμό με τους άλλους. (πιο μικρούς)
> 
> Εάν αποφασίσεις να αναβαθμίσεις το υπάρχον συμβόλαιο σου στον πάροχο που είσαι, δεν υπάχει κανένα πρόβλημα σε αυτό..
> ...


Δυστυχως δεν υποστηριζεται η περιοχη μου ακομα για FTTH... Εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα με τις vdsl? Αξιζει να περιμενω;

----------


## Iris07

Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν δυνατότητα να βάλουν και από τις 2 συνδέσεις..
Κυρίως στην Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη..

Θα βάλεις αυτό που έχεις δυνατότητα τώρα..

- - - Updated - - -




> εκανα μετρησεις. Στη μια πηρα αυτα με διαφορα 30 δευτερα στο ιδιο download
> 
> και μετα εκανα αλλη μια και ηταν ολη ετσι 
> ειναι λες και κανει βουτιες καπου καπου


Χμμ.. κάτι φαίνεται να παίζει..  :Thinking: 
Βάλε στατιστικά να δούμε εάν έχει πολλά error η γραμμή σου..

----------


## santrikos

> Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που έχουν δυνατότητα να βάλουν και από τις 2 συνδέσεις..
> Κυρίως στην Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη..
> 
> Θα βάλεις αυτό που έχεις δυνατότητα τώρα..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οριστε. εμενα μου φαινονται καλα τα stats ή κανω λαθος;

----------


## Iris07

Τα στατιστικά ναι, καλά φαίνονται,
αν και μαζεύει κάποια λάθη η γραμμή..  :Thinking: 

To Output Power γιατί είναι 0 το ένα άραγε ?  :Thinking: 
Μήπως η γραμμή παρουσιάζει στιγμιαία προβληματάκια κάποιες στιγμές και πέφτει η ταχύτητα ?  :Thinking: 

Ας πουν και άλλοι την γνώμη τους..

----------


## santrikos

εν τω μεταξυ στο log management ειδα αυτο. τι σημαινει; 



- - - Updated - - -

ok ισως αυτο να σας βοηθησει να μου πειτε τι συμβαινει. εχω mac με bootcamp windows. εκανα μια δοκιμη να δοκιμασω τα ιδια στα windows. οι σελιδες φορτωνουν πολυ πιο γρηγορα και τα download οπως καιτα speedtest καρφωνουν κοντα στα 90-100 mbps (download speed δεν επεσε κατω απο 11mb/s). γενικα εψβ πολυ πιο γρηγορη αποκριση στις σελιδες παντου. τι μπορει να φταιει με το mac os. υπαρχει καποια ρυθμιση που μπορω να τσεκαρω; ξερει κανεις;

----------


## Iris07

Ααα.. μάλιστα..
Να και μία περίπτωση που δεν την συναντάς συχνά !!  :Cool:

----------


## DrFrap

Καλημέρα. 
Από 26/2 φαίνεται η διαθεσιμότητα από wind ακριβώς την ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται στο Excel. Στην cosmote όπως θα δείτε στην εικόνα, δεν δίνει ακόμα ξεκάθαρα αν και τηλεφωνικώς μου είπαν ότι μπορώ και έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης. Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχει γίνει τπτ, είμαι ακόμα σε αναμονή. Η τιμή δεν επιδέχεται περαιτέρω προσφοράς,καθώς είναι ήδη στα 36,90. Το speedport plus μου είπαν ότι μόλις γίνει ενεργή η 100αρα, να πάρω τηλέφωνο για να πάω να το πάρω από κατάστημα cosmote.

----------


## santrikos

> Ααα.. μάλιστά..
> Να και μία περίπτωση που δεν την συναντάς συχνά !!


κουλο ετσι;

----------


## Iris07

> Καλημέρα. 
> Από 26/2 φαίνεται η διαθεσιμότητα από wind ακριβώς την ημερομηνία που αναγράφεται στο Excel. Στην cosmote όπως θα δείτε στην εικόνα, δεν δίνει ακόμα ξεκάθαρα αν και τηλεφωνικώς μου είπαν ότι μπορώ και έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης. Ακόμα βέβαια δεν έχει γίνει τπτ, είμαι ακόμα σε αναμονή. Η τιμή δεν επιδέχεται περαιτέρω προσφοράς,καθώς είναι ήδη στα 36,90. Το speedport plus μου είπαν ότι μόλις γίνει ενεργή η 100αρα, να πάρω τηλέφωνο για να πάω να το πάρω από κατάστημα cosmote.


Είναι οκ..
Απλά θέλει να το κοιτάξουν λίγο, τι γίνεται στις 2 καμπίνες..

Πιστεύω θα πάρει από 4 - 14 μέρες να σου δώσουν την γραμμή..
Έτσι πήρα και εγώ από Cosmote..

----------


## Swishh

Εμένα θα έρθει τεχνικός την Τρίτη για την εγκατάσταση..δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει να έρθει στο σπίτι, ίσως να είναι λόγω του booster;

----------


## DrFrap

> Είναι οκ..
> Απλά θέλει να το κοιτάξουν λίγο, τι γίνεται στις 2 καμπίνες..
> 
> Πιστεύω θα πάρει από 4 - 14 μέρες να σου δώσουν την γραμμή..
> Έτσι πήρα και εγώ από Cosmote..


Μου είπαν max 12 μέρες....αναμένουμε λοιπόν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα θα έρθει τεχνικός την Τρίτη για την εγκατάσταση..δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει να έρθει στο σπίτι, ίσως να είναι λόγω του booster;


Σε εμένα την πρώτη φορά μου είπαν για τεχνικο που θα έρθει για εγκατάσταση και θα με πάρει τηλ για ραντεβού.....την δεύτερη φορά που τηλεφώνησα για να μου στείλουν σε μαιλ την αίτηση για αναβάθμιση,  μου είπαν ότι δεν θα έρθει τεχνικός και θα γίνει αυτόματα....
Βγάλε άκρη...

----------


## dimitriscrete

Γνωρίζει κανείς ποτέ θα δώσει η NOVA VDSL στις καμπίνες που συνδέθηκαν στις αρχές του χρόνου. Μου είχαν πει χέρι τέλη Φεβρουαρίου αλλα δεν βλέπω τίποτα.

----------


## makis206

> Γνωρίζει κανείς ποτέ θα δώσει η NOVA VDSL στις καμπίνες που συνδέθηκαν στις αρχές του χρόνου. Μου είχαν πει χέρι τέλη Φεβρουαρίου αλλα δεν βλέπω τίποτα.


Ίσως έχει να κάνει με την εκάστοτε περιοχή αλλά μιας και βρίσκομαι κι εγώ σε περιοχή που οι καμπίνες της συνδέθηκαν στις αρχές του χρόνου (Όαση στα ελαστικά του Πνευματικάκη πιο συγκεκριμένα) θα σου πω ότι εμένα μου είπαν μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου όταν πήγα από το κατάστημα πριν ένα μήνα περίπου.. πέρασα και χτες να ρωτήσω μήπως υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο αλλά λόγω ανακαίνισης του καταστήματος στην Έβανς και απουσίας του προσωπικού, οι εργάτες εκεί μου είπαν να πάω ξανά από Τρίτη που θα ανοίξουν. Ίσως στη δική σου περιοχή αλλάζει το πράγμα (το "τέλη Μαρτίου" που είπαν σε εμένα δηλαδή..) αλλά προς το παρόν κάνε λίγη υπομονή να περάσεις να σου πουν τα πουν από κοντά οι ίδιοι..

----------


## STILO

Ξέρει κανείς με τα ΚΑΦΑΟ που δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν  η δεν μπήκαν στις αναβαθμίσεις και βρίσκονται κοντά στον DSLAM τι θα απογινουν ;

----------


## Iris07

Κάποια στιγμή θα πάρουν FTTH..

- - - Updated - - -

Το πιθανότερο όπως έγινε και με τον OTE..
μόλις τελειώσει η Wind τα έργα που έχει από την EETT, να πιάσει πιο εντατικά και αυτά τα έργα..

Πάντως σε κάποιες περιοχές που κάνει έργα τώρα, τα έχει επεκτείνει και σε δρόμους κοντά στα A/K..

----------


## dimitriscrete

> Ίσως έχει να κάνει με την εκάστοτε περιοχή αλλά μιας και βρίσκομαι κι εγώ σε περιοχή που οι καμπίνες της συνδέθηκαν στις αρχές του χρόνου (Όαση στα ελαστικά του Πνευματικάκη πιο συγκεκριμένα) θα σου πω ότι εμένα μου είπαν μέχρι τέλη Μαρτίου όταν πήγα από το κατάστημα πριν ένα μήνα περίπου.. πέρασα και χτες να ρωτήσω μήπως υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο αλλά λόγω ανακαίνισης του καταστήματος στην Έβανς και απουσίας του προσωπικού, οι εργάτες εκεί μου είπαν να πάω ξανά από Τρίτη που θα ανοίξουν. Ίσως στη δική σου περιοχή αλλάζει το πράγμα (το "τέλη Μαρτίου" που είπαν σε εμένα δηλαδή..) αλλά προς το παρόν κάνε λίγη υπομονή να περάσεις να σου πουν τα πουν από κοντά οι ίδιοι..


Κι εγώ εκεί κοντά είμαι, πίσω από τον Σαβοιδακη. Στη NOVA μου είχαν πει για τέλη Φεβρουαρίου όταν ρώτησα. Την Παρασκευή μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά μου είπαν οτι δεν ξέρουν πότε. Το πάνε μάλλον μήνα - μήνα. Γνωστός μου στην περιοχή έκανε αίτηση σε Vodafone για 200αρα και Cosmote για 100αρα  (σπίτι και μαγαζί) και οι 2 του είπαν σύνδεση την άλλη εβδομάδα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η NOVA καθυστερεί τόσο.

----------


## dimyok

Ειχα γραψει ποσο ψευτες ειναι τι δουλεμα πεφτει και πως τελικα οι σπαροι φευγουν απο το καταστημα με τσουχτερο πακετο TV και δεσμευση αλλα οχι internet  :Razz:  .  "τέλη Μαρτίου" ειπαν ε ;   :ROFL:

----------


## blademyc

> Χθες πέρασα απο την Σβάιτσερ και βάλανε ρεύμα επιτέλους στην 1398-379 (είχαν βάλει την κολόνα τον Δεκέμβριο)!! 
> Αριθμό δεν είχε, άντε να δούμε.


Βάλανε και αριθμό επιτέλους ! J359 !

----------


## Subaru

Καλησπέρα! Απλά να ενημερώσω για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει πως η καμπίνα με αριθμό ΟΤΕ 223, στην οδό Κλεάνθη πιο κάτω από τον ανδρεαδάκη με τα υδραυλικά, πήρε η καμπίνα της wind νούμερο J023.

----------


## STILO

> Κάποια στιγμή θα πάρουν FTTH..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το πιθανότερο όπως έγινε και με τον OTE..
> μόλις τελειώσει η Wind τα έργα που έχει από την EETT, να πιάσει πιο εντατικά και αυτά τα έργα..
> 
> Πάντως σε κάποιες περιοχές που κάνει έργα τώρα, τα έχει επεκτείνει και σε δρόμους κοντά στα A/K..


Αν κάνουμε ένα υπόμνημα στην ΕΕΤΤ υπάρχει περίπτωση να μας απαντήσουν ;

----------


## Iris07

Δεν πιστεύω γιατί αυτά τα έργα δεν ανήκουν σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα έργων..

ούτε και περνάνε από την EETT..

----------


## STILO

Άρα μιλάμε με ΟΤΕ Η WIND ; Γιατί στην WIND που είμαι η απάντηση είναι η κλασική:
(Σας ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανσή σας. Θα θέλαμε να εκφράσουμε την κατανόησή μας για τη κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί και να σας διαβεβαιώσουμε ότι διαρκής στόχος μας είναι η εξυπηρέτηση και η ικανοποίηση των πελατών μας σε όλα τα σημεία επαφής και επικοινωνίας με την Εταιρία μας.)

----------


## Iris07

Κανονικά (με ότι έχουμε δει έως τώρα..) ο πάροχος που κάνει τα έργα σε μία περιοχή (A/K) κάνει και αυτά..

Δηλαδή η Wind εδώ..

- - - Updated - - -




> Νέα FTTC λίστα, σήμερα έχουμε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις και εκκρεμούν κάποιες για 18/3. η FTTH παραμένει ίδια δυστυχώς. Για 336 ούτε λόγος...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Βγήκε νέα λίστα!

----------


## minas

> Κανονικά (με ότι έχουμε δει έως τώρα..) ο πάροχος που κάνει τα έργα σε μία περιοχή (A/K) κάνει και αυτά..
> 
> Δηλαδή η Wind εδώ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Βγήκε νέα λίστα!


Τελική ευθεία για μία καμπίνα που περιμένω!
Πριν καμιά εβδομάδα της έβαλαν αριθμό και ξεκόλλησαν κάτι αφίσες που είχε, τώρα δείχνει ενεργοποίηση 18/03.

----------


## Swishh

Σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός και έκανε την σύνδεση, περιοχή Αϊ Γιάννη


Επίσης βλέπω max downstream 213932 kBit/s και max upstream 52354 kBit/s

----------


## STILO

Άντε καλοδουλευτη ...

----------


## UltraB

Άψογη η γραμμή σου! Καλοδούλευτη!

Έχω μια απορία. Που οφείλονται αυτές οι μικρές διακυμάνσεις στο συγχρονισμό σε γραμμές που μπορούν να παίξουν παραπάνω; Γιατί δεν κλειδώνουν συνέχεια στα 109999 kBit/s για παράδειγμα;

----------


## nikolas7777

Καλημέρα,
έκανα προ ημερών αίτηση για 100αρα VDSL στην Wind (περιοχή πόρου). 

Με πήραν από Vodafone (στην οποία βρίσκομαι τώρα) και μου κάνουν καλύτερη τιμή αλλά μου είπαν ότι η 100αρα δε θα πιάνει πάνω απο 55 (παρόλο που το κουτί της wind είναι δίπλα μου), όπως βλέπουν από το σύστημά τους. Το συμβόλαιο της wind, παντως, γράφει για συνήθως διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα 91,7Mbps.

Προτιμώ να παραμείνω στη vodafone, αλλά είναι δυνατόν να μπορεί η wind να μου δώσει παραπάνω ή απλά δε μου είπαν ότι δε μπορούν;

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. το 55 μοιάζει σα να έχει νοικιάσει μόνο 50άρες από την Wind η Vodafone..  :Thinking: 

55 στα 50
και 110 στα 100 πιάνεις κανονικά..

H Wind τι διαθεσιμότητες σου δίνει στην σελίδα της ?

Τσέκαρε και στην Cosmote..
https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=bus

----------


## nikolas7777

> Χμμ.. το 55 μοιάζει σα να έχει νοικιάσει μόνο 50άρες από την Wind η Vodafone.. 
> 
> 55 στα 50
> και 110 στα 100 πιάνεις κανονικά..
> 
> H Wind τι διαθεσιμότητες σου δίνει στην σελίδα της ?
> 
> Τσέκαρε και στην Cosmote..
> https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...etv.jsp?ct=bus


μου δινει και 100σταρα και η Wind και η Vodafone. Μίλησα και με ένα πολύ εξυπηρετικό υπάλληλο στη Vodafone, όπως μου τα εξήγησε, υποψιάζομαι ότι η πωλήτρια έχει καταλάβει λάθος την Ελάχιστη / Συνήθως Διαθέσιμη  / Μέγιστη ταχύτητα (54, 91, 103 αντίστοιχα) που γράφει το συμβόλαιο.

Έχει και η Cosmote 100αρα αλλά πολύ πιο ακριβή. Η Vodafone είναι η φτηνότερη και λέω να μείνω σε αυτή αν και θα πρέπει να περιμένω λίγο παραπάνω....

----------


## minas

> μου δινει και 100σταρα και η Wind και η Vodafone. Μίλησα και με ένα πολύ εξυπηρετικό υπάλληλο στη Vodafone, όπως μου τα εξήγησε, υποψιάζομαι ότι η πωλήτρια έχει καταλάβει λάθος την Ελάχιστη / Συνήθως Διαθέσιμη  / Μέγιστη ταχύτητα (54, 91, 103 αντίστοιχα) που γράφει το συμβόλαιο.
> 
> Έχει και η Cosmote 100αρα αλλά πολύ πιο ακριβή. Η Vodafone είναι η φτηνότερη και λέω να μείνω σε αυτή αν και θα πρέπει να περιμένω λίγο παραπάνω....


Επειδή ετοιμάζομαι κι εγώ, τι τιμή σου πρότεινε η Vodafone;

----------


## nikolas7777

> Επειδή ετοιμάζομαι κι εγώ, τι τιμή σου πρότεινε η Vodafone;


~21E για 50αρα, 23.7Ε για 100αρα

----------


## mpokeras

> Σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός και έκανε την σύνδεση, περιοχή Αϊ Γιάννη
> 
> 
> Επίσης βλέπω max downstream 213932 kBit/s και max upstream 52354 kBit/s


Ε κουμπάρε, από πια καμπίνα είναι ;

----------


## Swishh

> Ε κουμπάρε, από πια καμπίνα είναι ;


Την 247

----------


## BossDoc

> Κανονικά (με ότι έχουμε δει έως τώρα..) ο πάροχος που κάνει τα έργα σε μία περιοχή (A/K) κάνει και αυτά..
> 
> Δηλαδή η Wind εδώ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Βγήκε νέα λίστα!


Είπα να το κοιτάξω και εγώ που είχα γενέθλια 8/3 ......




Πιάσαμε 200!!!

----------


## androu

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ απο Nova - 100.  Απλά δεν δουλεύει ακόμα το τηλέφωνο.. .  .

----------


## makis206

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ απο Nova - 100.  Απλά δεν δουλεύει ακόμα το τηλέφωνο.. .  .


Περιοχή;

----------


## androu

> Περιοχή;


τέλος Πόρου όρια με Κατσαμπά.

----------


## Γιώργος7

Καλημέρα! Εγώ περιμένω την j221 Πατέλες, αν και λέει ότι δίνει από 24/2, ακόμα τίποτα...

----------


## eftt

697-163 (J212) έχει έως 200 wind απο χθες. Εις αναμονή για κοσμοτε, λοιπον.....

----------


## foukas

> τέλος Πόρου όρια με Κατσαμπά.


Και γω ίδια περιοχή, δε δούλεψε ποτέ το τηλέφωνο από χτες που μπήκε η γραμμή (Vodafone). Σίγουρα περιμένουμε; Γιατί δε μου φαίνεται λογικό. Το ΖΤΕ που δίνει η Vodafone θέλει να συνδέσεις το τηλέφωνο πάνω στο ρούτερ αλλά δε φαίνεται να νιώθει.

----------


## mpokeras

> Την 247


Nαι η βρωμιάρα, τόσα χρόνια μας παιδεύει!
Στην περίπτωση μου, αν και και έχω υπογράψει την αποποίηση υπαναχώρησης, από την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη, δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα εξοπλισμό,ούτε δείχνει να προχωράει η αιτηση.

Ήρθε τεχνικός σπίτι σου;

----------


## Swishh

> Nαι η βρωμιάρα, τόσα χρόνια μας παιδεύει!
> Στην περίπτωση μου, αν και και έχω υπογράψει την αποποίηση υπαναχώρησης, από την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη, δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα εξοπλισμό,ούτε δείχνει να προχωράει η αιτηση.
> 
> Ήρθε τεχνικός σπίτι σου;


Ναι, όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο μου είπαν ότι θα έρθει τεχνικός μέσα σε 10 εργάσιμες μέρες και μετά από 3-4 μέρες μου έστειλαν μήνυμα στο κινητό για επιβεβαίωση του ραντεβού

----------


## doger7

> Καλημέρα, επιτέλους σήμερα σκάβουν στην καμπίνα 1560-265 για ρεύμα (ΑΝΘΕΩΝ).
> Άντε να δούμε θα κάνουμε και εμείς ΠΑΣΧΑ;


Καλησπέρα, σήμερα δώσανε ρεύμα ακούγονται τα ανεμιστηρακια, δεν έχουν δώσει αριθμό.

----------


## kalisperis

Συγνώμη, τι ακριβώς δείχνει αυτή η λίστα; Η δικιά μου πχ 697-122 ειναι μεσα στο fttc, ειναι καλο αυτο;  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChriZ

> Συγνώμη, τι ακριβώς δείχνει αυτή η λίστα; Η δικιά μου πχ 697-122 ειναι μεσα στο fttc, ειναι καλο αυτο;


Η δικιά σου ενεργοποιήθηκε πριν ένα μήνα, οπότε μπορείς αν θες να βάλεις VDSL.. κακό δεν είναι λοιπόν...  :Razz:

----------


## nkostaki

Καλησπέρα σας,

παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσει κάποιος να καταλάβω. Στο αρχείο FTTC βλέπω τη γραμμή αρ. 2405 στο excel 
1560-117	1560	ΚΝΩΣΣΟΥ	2810	117	Ν. ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ	Δ. ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ	Δ. Ηρακλείου	ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ	25,139639	35,331167	

με κάλυψη 
Γ. ΓΙΑΝΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 1, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 13, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 7, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 9, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 11, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 10, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 8, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 16, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 5, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 1, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 3, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 22, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 20, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 2, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 6, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 4, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 79, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 81, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 87, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 83, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 85, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 91, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 89, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 108, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 106, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 95, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 93, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 94, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 92, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 96, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 82, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 84, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 76, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 78, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 74, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 72, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 100, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 102, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 98, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 104, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 3, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 5, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 68, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 70, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 64, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 66, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 6, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 80, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 14, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 20, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 18
"ΝΕΑ ΗΜ/ΝIA
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜ/ΝΗΣ
ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ
ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ 
VLU/FTTC
SUPER
VECTORING"

"Pending"

Πείτε μου παρακαλώ μαλακά - μαλακά τι (κακό) συτό σημαίνει  :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> παρακαλώ να με βοηθήσει κάποιος να καταλάβω. Στο αρχείο FTTC βλέπω τη γραμμή αρ. 2405 στο excel 
> 1560-117	1560	ΚΝΩΣΣΟΥ	2810	117	Ν. ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ	Δ. ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ	Δ. Ηρακλείου	ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ	25,139639	35,331167	
> 
> με κάλυψη 
> Γ. ΓΙΑΝΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ 1, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 13, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 7, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 9, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 11, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 10, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 8, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 16, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 5, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 1, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 3, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 22, ΚΑΛΑΜΑ 20, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 2, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 6, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 4, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 79, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 81, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 87, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 83, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 85, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 91, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 89, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 108, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 106, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 95, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 93, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 94, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 92, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 96, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 82, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 84, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 76, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 78, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 74, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 72, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 100, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 102, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 98, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ 104, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 3, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 5, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 68, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 70, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 64, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 66, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 6, ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΕΩΣ 80, ΜΟΝΗΣ ΓΩΝΙΑΣ 14, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 20, ΙΤΑΝΟΥ 18
> "ΝΕΑ ΗΜ/ΝIA
> ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜ/ΝΗΣ
> ...


Ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις λίγη ακόμα υπομονή, μέχρι να λέει ημερομηνία...

----------


## nkostaki

> Ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις λίγη ακόμα υπομονή, μέχρι να λέει ημερομηνία...


Μόλις είδα ότι η καμπίνα έχει πάνω αριθμό J236 και μέσα  ακούγονται ανεμιστήρες. Βοηθάν αυτά στο να ξέρουμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί;

----------


## dimitriscrete

Μια ερώτηση : Βάζω στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της Cosmote τον αριθμό μου και μου λέει ότι το αίτημα μου πρέπει να διερευνηθεί. Βάζω την διεύθυνση μου και μου λέει έως 200mbps διαθέσιμο. Ποιο είναι το σωστό ? H wind δίνει διαθεσιμότητα από 10/1.

----------


## yannis2810

> Μόλις είδα ότι η καμπίνα έχει πάνω αριθμό J236 και μέσα  ακούγονται ανεμιστήρες. Βοηθάν αυτά στο να ξέρουμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί;


Σε 15 - 30 μέρες μάλλον.

----------


## marikbane

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Παρακολουθώντας το νήμα αυτό τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, ήρθε η ώρα που η καμπίνα μου (1398-236 ή J169) πήρε ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης (18/3). Είμαι στην nova χρόνια λόγω του πακέτου με απεριόριστα κινητά. Υπάρχει πιστεύετε λόγος να περιμένω να προτιμήσω ανανέωση nova σε σχέση με νέο συμβόλαιο Wind? Δεδομένο ότι και οι 2 δίνουν 26€ την 50αρα+unlimited κινητά και ότι σε κανένα site δεν φαίνεται ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα?  Ευχαριστώ πολύ και υπομονή σε αυτούς που είναι ακόμα στο "pending"....

----------


## Iris07

> Μια ερώτηση : Βάζω στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της Cosmote τον αριθμό μου και μου λέει ότι το αίτημα μου πρέπει να διερευνηθεί. Βάζω την διεύθυνση μου και μου λέει έως 200mbps διαθέσιμο. Ποιο είναι το σωστό ? H wind δίνει διαθεσιμότητα από 10/1.


To 2o είναι πιο ενημερωμένο..
Εφόσων ένα από τα 2 βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα ισχύει αυτό..

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Παρακολουθώντας το νήμα αυτό τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, ήρθε η ώρα που η καμπίνα μου (1398-236 ή J169) πήρε ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης (18/3). Είμαι στην nova χρόνια λόγω του πακέτου με απεριόριστα κινητά. Υπάρχει πιστεύετε λόγος να περιμένω να προτιμήσω ανανέωση nova σε σχέση με νέο συμβόλαιο Wind? Δεδομένο ότι και οι 2 δίνουν 26€ την 50αρα+unlimited κινητά και ότι σε κανένα site δεν φαίνεται ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα?  Ευχαριστώ πολύ και υπομονή σε αυτούς που είναι ακόμα στο "pending"....


Δηλαδή είσαι σε ανοικτό πρόγραμμα και όχι σε συμβόλαιο ?

Το ένα είναι να αποφασίσεις τι ταχύτητα θελεις να βάλεις και εάν θα την δίνει αυτή την ταχύτητα η Nova σε λίγες μέρες..
Μετά τι τιμές και τι παροχές δίνει ο καθένας..
Δηλαδή σε ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο τα unlimited κινητά από μία 100άρα σε αυτή την τιμή ?

Σίγουρα θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να βγει διαθεσιμότητα πρώτα..

----------


## marikbane

Σωστά, με ενδιαφέρει πολύ ένα πρόγραμμα με απεριόριστα κινητά και σωστά είμαι σε ανοικτό πρόγραμμα. Το πρόγραμμα 100αρας στα 26€ που το βρίσκουμε και σε ποια εταιρεία εάν επιτρέπεται? Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## fns

Αυτές τις μέρες τρέχει προσφορά 100αρα με απεριόριστα προς κινητά στα 26 ευρώ η wind.Καλο θα ήταν να τσεκαρεις καθημερινά διαθεσιμότητα και μόλις την δεις να επικοινωνήσεις και με τις δύο εταιρείες για προσφορά και να επιλέξεις την καλύτερη.

----------


## nkostaki

Ευχαριστώ minas και yannis2810!

----------


## npatch

> Μια ερώτηση : Βάζω στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας της Cosmote τον αριθμό μου και μου λέει ότι το αίτημα μου πρέπει να διερευνηθεί. Βάζω την διεύθυνση μου και μου λέει έως 200mbps διαθέσιμο. Ποιο είναι το σωστό ? H wind δίνει διαθεσιμότητα από 10/1.


Επειδη εχω μπλεξει με την Cosmote και τις βλακειες της, θα σου προτεινα να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο και να τσεκαρεις με τεχνικο 'η κατι τετοιο*. Γιατι η Cosmote στο site δεν σου λεει στατιστικα για την διευθυνση αλλα για την ευρυτερη περιοχη. Τσαμπα δινεις διευθυνση. ΤΚ βλεπουν μονο. Εγω στο παλιο δικτυο βρισκομαι σε αποσταση λιγο περισσοτερο απο 800μ απο το DSLAM και ενω δεν θα επρεπε να μου δινει 50αρα γιατι υπαρχει ανεφικτοτητα, δειχνει κανονικα το πακετο, γιατι μεγαλο ποσοστο του Μασταμπα εχει 50αρα η' τεσπα διαθεσιμοτητα. Οποτε αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος, μιλα με τεχνικο που μπορει να σου δωσει απαντηση. Απ'την αλλη, η Wind ειναι πιο εμπιστη μιας και εκεινη ειναι υπευθυνη για το δικτυο. Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να σου δωσει συνδεση μονο αφοτου εχει φτιαξει τα δικα της η Wind. Εμενα με πηρανε απο Cosmote να μου πουλησουν 100+ απο το Σεπτεμβρη και ακομα ειμαι στο παλιο δικτυο και η καμπινα μου pending.

* Μην μπεις καν στη διαδικασια με τους απλους εκπροσωπους του ΟΤΕ. Αυτοι θα σου πουν ο,τι λεει το site. Μονο τεχνικος θα σου πει λεπτομεριες.

----------


## doger7

> Καλησπέρα, σήμερα δώσανε ρεύμα ακούγονται τα ανεμιστηρακια, δεν έχουν δώσει αριθμό.


Καλησπέρα, σήμερα πήρε αριθμό J055.

----------


## dimitriscrete

> Επειδη εχω μπλεξει με την Cosmote και τις βλακειες της, θα σου προτεινα να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο και να τσεκαρεις με τεχνικο 'η κατι τετοιο*. Γιατι η Cosmote στο site δεν σου λεει στατιστικα για την διευθυνση αλλα για την ευρυτερη περιοχη. Τσαμπα δινεις διευθυνση. ΤΚ βλεπουν μονο. Εγω στο παλιο δικτυο βρισκομαι σε αποσταση λιγο περισσοτερο απο 800μ απο το DSLAM και ενω δεν θα επρεπε να μου δινει 50αρα γιατι υπαρχει ανεφικτοτητα, δειχνει κανονικα το πακετο, γιατι μεγαλο ποσοστο του Μασταμπα εχει 50αρα η' τεσπα διαθεσιμοτητα. Οποτε αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος, μιλα με τεχνικο που μπορει να σου δωσει απαντηση. Απ'την αλλη, η Wind ειναι πιο εμπιστη μιας και εκεινη ειναι υπευθυνη για το δικτυο. Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να σου δωσει συνδεση μονο αφοτου εχει φτιαξει τα δικα της η Wind. Εμενα με πηρανε απο Cosmote να μου πουλησουν 100+ απο το Σεπτεμβρη και ακομα ειμαι στο παλιο δικτυο και η καμπινα μου pending.
> 
> * Μην μπεις καν στη διαδικασια με τους απλους εκπροσωπους του ΟΤΕ. Αυτοι θα σου πουν ο,τι λεει το site. Μονο τεχνικος θα σου πει λεπτομεριες.


Θα τους καλέσω την Δευτέρα. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Razzmous86

Καλησπέρα ομάδα παρακολουθώ και εγώ της εξέλιξης για το ίντερνετ στο Ηράκλειο.εγω περιμένω την j214 ειναι συνδεδεμένη με το 164 στον Κατσάμπα.εχει πάρει ρεύμα κ αριθμό πόσο καιρό λέτε θα πάρει να μας δώσει γραμμές?

----------


## yannis2810

> Καλησπέρα ομάδα παρακολουθώ και εγώ της εξέλιξης για το ίντερνετ στο Ηράκλειο.εγω περιμένω την j214 ειναι συνδεδεμένη με το 164 στον Κατσάμπα.εχει πάρει ρεύμα κ αριθμό πόσο καιρό λέτε θα πάρει να μας δώσει γραμμές?


Στη γειτονιά μου έκανε 1,5 μήνα. Πήρε αριθμό τέλος Ιανουαρίου και περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση 18 Μαρτίου.

----------


## Morty1821

Kαλημέρα παιδιά.. Χθες είδα και είχανε σκάψει στην καμπίνα που βρίσκεται στην Παπαναστασίου και Σκουλά γωνία για όσους είναι της εκεί περιοχής. 
Υπομονή κοντά είμαστε..

----------


## npatch

Η 410 καμπινα στην Ραυτοπουλου (στο υψος της Κατσουλη) πηρε νουμερακι, J111.

----------


## mpokeras

Η μεταφορά από πΟΤΕ σε WIND εξελίσσεται σε τραυματική εμπειρία.

Δίδεται μάχη χαρακωμάτων, 
ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει την δύναμη του στην κωλυσιεργία και στην δυνατότητα του να καθυστερεί καταστάσεις κατά τα γούστα και τις ορέξεις του. Μεταφορά γραμμής λέει μέχρι 28/3! (εν τω μεταξύ από μέσα Φεβρουαρίου είχα προβλήματα με ιντερνέτ-μπούστερ και τηλεφωνία, αρχές του μήνα έφτιαξαν το ιντερνετ, η τηλεφωνία παραμένει άφαντη). 
Ούτε επισκευάζουν, ούτε παραχωρούν.

Η δέ  WIND φαίνεται να είναι μεταπράτες, ούτε θέληση να παρέμβουν, ούτε τεχνικούς να επισπεύσουν καταστάσεις. Τους έπεσε βαρύ όλο αυτό με τις μαζικές ενεργοποιήσεις.\

Καλά θα πάει αυτή η σύμβαση.... 

Η λύση που φαίνεται στο βάθος είναι φορητότητα του σταθερού σε αμιγώς VOIP, πχ modulus, μιας και  κρατάω τον αριθμό για τα εισερχόμενα, κατόπιν επιλογή κατά βούληση νέου συμβολαίου με όποιον πάροχο είναι γρήγορος, φτηνός και διαθέσιμος. Κάνεις τρεις τέσσερις αιτήσεις μαζεμένες και όποιος έρθει πρώτος κρατάει το συμβόλαιο, οι οι υπόλοιποι ακύρωση.

----------


## npatch

> Η μεταφορά από πΟΤΕ σε WIND εξελίσσεται σε τραυματική εμπειρία.
> 
> Δίδεται μάχη χαρακωμάτων, 
> ο ΟΤΕ δείχνει την δύναμη του στην κωλυσιεργία και στην δυνατότητα του να καθυστερεί καταστάσεις κατά τα γούστα και τις ορέξεις του. Μεταφορά γραμμής λέει μέχρι 28/3! (εν τω μεταξύ από μέσα Φεβρουαρίου είχα προβλήματα με ιντερνέτ-μπούστερ και τηλεφωνία, αρχές του μήνα έφτιαξαν το ιντερνετ, η τηλεφωνία παραμένει άφαντη). 
> Ούτε επισκευάζουν, ούτε παραχωρούν.
> 
> Η δέ  WIND φαίνεται να είναι μεταπράτες, ούτε θέληση να παρέμβουν, ούτε τεχνικούς να επισπεύσουν καταστάσεις. Τους έπεσε βαρύ όλο αυτό με τις μαζικές ενεργοποιήσεις.\
> 
> Καλά θα πάει αυτή η σύμβαση.... 
> ...


Πωπω μη μου λες τετοια γτ περιμενω πως και πως να ενεργοποιηθει η Wind να φυγω απ'τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## eftt

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες.

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η 100αρα μου από πΟΤΕ, περιοχή Κατσαμπά/Θεμιστοκλέους. Η αίτηση είχε γίνει τηλεφωνικά την Παρασκευή αφότου μαλώσαμε λιγάκι, και ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα.

Παρέλαβα και το ΖΤΕ Η1600, το οποίο έχω να λειτουργεί μόνο ως modem (WiFi εκπέμπει το Asus RT-AX92U).

Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:

----------


## Άλαν

10 με 15 μέρες αλλά εμένα μου ήρθε μύνημα σε μια εβδομάδα αύριο Τετάρτη θα ενεργοποιηθεί fiber 100

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες.
> 
> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η 100αρα μου από πΟΤΕ, περιοχή Κατσαμπά/Θεμιστοκλέους. Η αίτηση είχε γίνει τηλεφωνικά την Παρασκευή αφότου μαλώσαμε λιγάκι, και ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα.
> 
> Παρέλαβα και το ΖΤΕ Η1600, το οποίο έχω να λειτουργεί μόνο ως modem (WiFi εκπέμπει το Asus RT-AX92U).
> 
> Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 235911


Καλορίζικη!

Καλός είσαι!  :Wink:

----------


## morwen

Όσοι βάλατε Wind Fiber 100 (και αν είστε και απο περιοχή Κατσαμπά ειδικά) είστε ευχαριστημένοι από ταχύτητες; Έχετε αποσυνδέσεις; Σκέφτομαι από nova adsl 24αρα να πάω σε wind "fiber" 100.. αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει και πολλά θετικά για τον provider. Είμαστε ένα σπίτι pc/ps4 gamers και spam netflix streaming. Την θέλουμε την σταθερή σύνδεση μας!

----------


## minas

> Όσοι βάλατε Wind Fiber 100 (και αν είστε και απο περιοχή Κατσαμπά ειδικά) είστε ευχαριστημένοι από ταχύτητες; Έχετε αποσυνδέσεις; Σκέφτομαι από nova adsl 24αρα να πάω σε wind "fiber" 100.. αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει και πολλά θετικά για τον provider. Είμαστε ένα σπίτι pc/ps4 gamers και spam netflix streaming. Την θέλουμε την σταθερή σύνδεση μας!


Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση. Εάν φοβάσαι πολύ για σταθερότητα, μπορείς να μείνεις απλά στα 50Mbps, αλλά το VDSL με FTTC είναι τεράστια βελτίωση σε σχέση με την ADSL από ΑΚ. Το δίκτυο της Wind είναι μια χαρά. Ίσως χάσεις λίγα ms ping με κάποιους προορισμούς, αλλά όλα τα άλλα θα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## foukas

> Όσοι βάλατε Wind Fiber 100 (και αν είστε και απο περιοχή Κατσαμπά ειδικά) είστε ευχαριστημένοι από ταχύτητες; Έχετε αποσυνδέσεις; Σκέφτομαι από nova adsl 24αρα να πάω σε wind "fiber" 100.. αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει και πολλά θετικά για τον provider. Είμαστε ένα σπίτι pc/ps4 gamers και spam netflix streaming. Την θέλουμε την σταθερή σύνδεση μας!


Σε μένα πρέπει να κάνει αρκετά γιατί παλιά σε site όπως voody-online.com δεν είχα πρόβλημα αλλά τώρα βγάζει συνέχεια network error. Κατά τα άλλα δε βλέπω αλλού πρόβλημα, ίσως επειδή άλλοι video players να κάνουν γρήγορα recover από λάθη ενώ του voody να είναι άχρηστος.
Στατιστικά γραμμής:

----------


## Iris07

> Όσοι βάλατε Wind Fiber 100 (και αν είστε και απο περιοχή Κατσαμπά ειδικά) είστε ευχαριστημένοι από ταχύτητες; Έχετε αποσυνδέσεις; Σκέφτομαι από nova adsl 24αρα να πάω σε wind "fiber" 100.. αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει και πολλά θετικά για τον provider. Είμαστε ένα σπίτι pc/ps4 gamers και spam netflix streaming. Την θέλουμε την σταθερή σύνδεση μας!


Όλα είναι θέμα της απόστασης που έχει ο καθένας από την καμπίνα της Wind και της ποιότητας της γραμμής του!

Μπορώ να σου πω ότι ο εξοπλισμός που βάζει τώρα η Wind στις VDSL καμπίνες είναι ότι καλύτερο και από τελευταίες εκδόσεις υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα!

Ιδίως και το ότι αφήνει σε όλους το 35b profile.
Το Fritz που έχω μου ανέβασε 20 Mbps απλά με αναβάθμιση του firmware!

----------


## UltraB

Ισχύει, το 35αρι προφίλ μετράει απίστευτα! Εγώ που φοβόμουν ότι θα πιάνω - δε θα πιάνω τα 100, τερματίζει η γραμμή το 100αρι προφίλ και όταν είναι στα καλά της έχω μέγιστο μέχρι και 185Mbps και είμαι, σχετικά, μακριά από την καμπίνα!

Γενικά όσοι το σκέφτεστε προχωρήστε άφοβα! Οι καμπίνες μέχρι τώρα μόνο θετικά στοιχεία δείχνουν, αρκετά θετικά θα έλεγα!

----------


## morwen

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!!



> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση. Εάν φοβάσαι πολύ για σταθερότητα, μπορείς να μείνεις απλά στα 50Mbps, αλλά το VDSL με FTTC είναι τεράστια βελτίωση σε σχέση με την ADSL από ΑΚ. Το δίκτυο της Wind είναι μια χαρά. Ίσως χάσεις λίγα ms ping με κάποιους προορισμούς, αλλά όλα τα άλλα θα είναι καλύτερα.


Ποια 50;!;! Adsl 24αρα μακριά από κέντρο Αριάδνη, στην καλύτερη συνδεόμαστε στα 8. Παίζουμε αρκετά mmo και online games. Streamaroume σε 2-3 pc, 4 κινητά και σε ps4. Φαντάσου τα μισά από αυτά ανοιχτά σε 8αρα... αγανάκτηση.

----------


## minas

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας!!!!
> 
> Ποια 50;!;! Adsl 24αρα μακριά από κέντρο Αριάδνη, στην καλύτερη συνδεόμαστε στα 8. Παίζουμε αρκετά mmo και online games. Streamaroume σε 2-3 pc, 4 κινητά και σε ps4. Φαντάσου τα μισά από αυτά ανοιχτά σε 8αρα... αγανάκτηση.


Παρανόησες αυτό που είπα: Εννοώ να αναβαθμίσεις άμεσα σε καμπίνα, έστω και για να πάρεις μόνο 50Mbps.

----------


## morwen

> Παρανόησες αυτό που είπα: Εννοώ να αναβαθμίσεις άμεσα σε καμπίνα, έστω και για να πάρεις μόνο 50Mbps.


Α συγνώμη!!! Άλλη απορία που έχω, στο συμβόλαιο λένε για διαφημιζόμενη, μέγιστη, συνήθως και ελάχιστη ταχύτητα. Στο ελάχιστη μου είπαν αρκετοί ότι τους είχε 30 και δεν υπέγραψαν. Υπάρχει περίπτωση δηλαδή με καμπίνα στα 10 μέτρα max να τους βρήκαν τόση απόκλιση;!;!

----------


## minas

> Α συγνώμη!!! Άλλη απορία που έχω, στο συμβόλαιο λένε για διαφημιζόμενη, μέγιστη, συνήθως και ελάχιστη ταχύτητα. Στο ελάχιστη μου είπαν αρκετοί ότι τους είχε 30 και δεν υπέγραψαν. Υπάρχει περίπτωση δηλαδή με καμπίνα στα 10 μέτρα max να τους βρήκαν τόση απόκλιση;!;!


Οι τιμές που σου δίνουν δεν είναι για το σπίτι σου, αλλά για την περιοχή σου. Η ελάχιστη είναι ταχύτητα που θεωρούν ότι θα έχει ο χειρότερος από τους γείτονές σου. Αυτοί που είναι στα 10m είναι αυτοί που ανεβάζουν τον μέσο όρο, και θα έχουν μεγαλύτερη και από την ελάχιστη και από την συνήθη ταχύτητα...
Ακόμη και αν κάποιος είναι αρκετά άτυχος να έχει την ελάχιστη ταχύτητα, τα 30Mbps είναι απείρως προτιμότετρα από ADSL (λογικά με μονοψήφια ταχύτητα), και στην ίδια τιμή. Στην εξαιρετικά απίθανη περίπτωση που πέσει ακόμη παρακάτω, δικαιούται και επιπλέον έκπτωση.

----------


## mpokeras

> Α συγνώμη!!! Άλλη απορία που έχω, στο συμβόλαιο λένε για διαφημιζόμενη, μέγιστη, συνήθως και ελάχιστη ταχύτητα. Στο ελάχιστη μου είπαν αρκετοί ότι τους είχε 30 και δεν υπέγραψαν. Υπάρχει περίπτωση δηλαδή με καμπίνα στα 10 μέτρα max να τους βρήκαν τόση απόκλιση;!;!



Στο δικό μου συμβόλαιο έχουν βάλει "συνήθως διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα 91.7/10" και "ελάχιστη 36.5/9.4".
Στην χειρότερη θα είμαστε επτά φορές πιο γρήγοροι απο την ADSL στο download και 30% φτηνότεροι ή ίδια ταχύτητα με το μπούστερ (Θιος συγχωρέστο) και 40% φθηνότεροι.

ΥΓ να είσαστε σκληροί με τον ΟΤΕ στην διαπραγμάτευση υπαναχώρησης, εκτός από τις γραπτές μαρτυρίες σε αυτό το νήμα, απο σήμερα έχω παράδειγμα φίλο που τους πήρε δύο πάγια δωρεάν, 150ε δωροεπιταγή ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ και 200 λεπτά δωρεάν (για ένα χρόνο) σε δύο κινητά του. 
Εμένα μου έδιναν 80ε δωροεπιταγή, 200 λεπτά για ένα χρόνο σε ένα κινηγτό και ένα πάγιο δώρο οπότε δεν με έψησαν (είχα απασφαλίσει :ROFL:  και δεν ήθελα να μείνω σε αυτούς)

----------


## morwen

> Στο δικό μου συμβόλαιο έχουν βάλει "συνήθως διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα 91.7/10" και "ελάχιστη 36.5/9.4".
> Στην χειρότερη θα είμαστε επτά φορές πιο γρήγοροι απο την ADSL στο download και 30% φτηνότεροι ή ίδια ταχύτητα με το μπούστερ (Θιος συγχωρέστο) και 40% φθηνότεροι.
> 
> ΥΓ να είσαστε σκληροί με τον ΟΤΕ στην διαπραγμάτευση υπαναχώρησης, εκτός από τις γραπτές μαρτυρίες σε αυτό το νήμα, απο σήμερα έχω παράδειγμα φίλο που τους πήρε δύο πάγια δωρεάν, 150ε δωροεπιταγή ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ και 200 λεπτά δωρεάν (για ένα χρόνο) σε δύο κινητά του. 
> Εμένα μου έδιναν 80ε δωροεπιταγή, 200 λεπτά για ένα χρόνο σε ένα κινηγτό και ένα πάγιο δώρο οπότε δεν με έψησαν (είχα απασφαλίσει και δεν ήθελα να μείνω σε αυτούς)


Έκανα κι εγώ αίτηση για wind fiber 100 και φορητότητα από nova. Η δικιά μου λέει συνήθως 88.7 και ελάχιστη 31.2. Αλλά όπως με πληροφόρησε ο φίλος μας είναι για όλη την περιοχή. Όποτε εγώ που είμαι στα 10 μέτρα μάλλον είμαι safe. Τώρα μένει να τσεκαρω το router τους, αν μπορώ να περιορίσω ανά ip συσκευής το bandwidth για παν ενδεχόμενο.

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι πάρα πολύ όλους σας!!!

----------


## mpokeras

Λοιπόν έγινε η αλλαγή παρόχου και τεχνολογίας και τα αποτελέσματα είναι άκρως απογοητευτικά!

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 1ο: XΑΜΗΛΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ
Απο κατοστάρα, άντε "συνήθως διαθέσιμη ταχύτητα 91.7/10" και "ελάχιστη 36.5/9.4" πήραμε την πιο κοντινή στην ελάχιστη 47.2/9.7 !!!


Αρχίζω να υποψιάζομαι 1)την καλωδίωση απο την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι, τοποθέτηση απο έτος 2002 ή 2) την καλωδίωση από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ μέχρι την υπόγα.

Η απόσταση απο την καμπίνα είναι 185 μ μετρημένη στο Google maps και με GPS τοπογράφου.
Η απόσταση απο το κουτί μέχρι το υπόγειο είναι αδιευκρίνιστη καθότι κόβει βόλτες στην ταράτσα, πάει στο γείτονα και μετά κατεβαίνει σε εμένα. 

Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής, σήμερα το πρωί ενόσω ο  COSMOTE  είχε ακόμα την διαχείρηση ήταν:
 
(μετρήσεις απο το μπούστερ HUAWEI HA35 με ενεργό το VDSL profile)

Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής τώρα με WIND



> xDSLFwVersion:      FwVer:5.12.23.0_B_A60901 HwVer:T14.F7_0.0
>        Line State:      Up
>        Modulation:      ITU G.993.5(G.Vectoring),G.998.
>        Annex Mode:      ANNEX_B
> =============================================================================
> 
> TPSTC type: 64/65B PTM TC
> 
> near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 50510 kbps
> ...


Σε σύγκριση με κάποιον της γειτονιάς που ποστάρησε πιο πάνω, νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ χάλια. Εσείς τι λέτε για τα στατιστικά της γραμμής καταρχήν; Βλέπετε κάτι;
Σκέφτομαι να ζηήσω να έρθουν να μετρήσουν ταχύτητα στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ κι αν έχω πρόβλημα να περάσω καινούριο καλώδιο...

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ 2
δεν μου δίνουν το password για να σετάρω τον ρούτερ που έχω απο πίσω ώστε να βαζει το Zyxel σε bridge mode.

----------


## minas

Η καλωδίωση του ΟΤΕ από το 2002 είναι πρακτικά ολοκαίνουργια  :Wink: 
Από την άλλη, ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις την διαδρομή του καλωδίου από το κουτί μέχρι εσένα, δεν ακούγεται πολύ ενθαρρυντικός...
Εάν χρειαζόταν να βάλω στοίχημα, θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στο δεύτερο.

----------


## mpokeras

> Η καλωδίωση του ΟΤΕ από το 2002 είναι πρακτικά ολοκαίνουργια 
> Από την άλλη, ο τρόπος που περιγράφεις την διαδρομή του καλωδίου από το κουτί μέχρι εσένα, δεν ακούγεται πολύ ενθαρρυντικός...
> Εάν χρειαζόταν να βάλω στοίχημα, θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι στο δεύτερο.


Το έδωσα βλάβη, θα έρθει τεχνικός για μετρήσεις, ίδωμεν!

----------


## Iris07

Χαμηλό SNR Στο D/L..

Σαφώς τα 185 μέτρα δεν είναι πολλά..
Εγώ στα 100 μέτρα έχω 310 Mbps στην καμπίνα..

Να μετρήσετε στο κουτί που έρχεται το καλώδιο του OTE..

----------


## katsasGR

Καλησπέρα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει για 24αρα γραμμή ίντερνετ αν είναι καλές οι μετρήσεις. Και αν μπορεί να μ εξηγήσει κάποια σημαντικά νούμερα και τι να προσέχω από αυτά γιατί δεν γνωρίζω καλά. Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει για 24αρα γραμμή ίντερνετ αν είναι καλές οι μετρήσεις. Και αν μπορεί να μ εξηγήσει κάποια σημαντικά νούμερα και τι να προσέχω από αυτά γιατί δεν γνωρίζω καλά. Σας ευχαριστώ


Σε αυτό το θέμα συζητάμε για VDSL. Η γραμμή σου είναι σχετικά καλή για ADSL, και σχεδόν σίγουρα μπορεί να αναβαθμιστεί σε VDSL, έστω από το Αστικό Κέντρο. Τα νούμερα που μπορείς να κοιτάς είναι οι ταχύτητες (Download/Upload) και το SNR, που στο δικό σου μόντεμ εμφανίζεται ως safety coefficient.

----------


## Iris07

> Καλησπέρα αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει για 24αρα γραμμή ίντερνετ αν είναι καλές οι μετρήσεις. Και αν μπορεί να μ εξηγήσει κάποια σημαντικά νούμερα και τι να προσέχω από αυτά γιατί δεν γνωρίζω καλά. Σας ευχαριστώ


Σε γενικές γραμμές είσαι σχετικά καλά..

Ρίξε μία ματιά στα παρακάτω θέματα..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...enuation-Power
&
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24Mbps-version

----------


## vdsleixame

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα το site της Wind για VDSL. Το συμβολαιό μου με την Cosmote έχει λήξει, οπότε είμαι ελεύθερος να αλλάξω πάροχο αν το θελήσω. Οι τιμές για 100ρα είναι η ίδια και στα 2 sites (29,90 ευρώ). 

Από τη μία είμαι ανυπόμονος να αναβαθμίσω την σύνδεση μου και να πάω στη Wind, καθώς δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Cosmote. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι την κούραση και τον μπέλα απο την αλλαγή παρόχου (εκτός αν κάνω λάθος). Γενικά δεν έιχα ποτέ κάποιο θέμα με την Cosmote αυτά τα 2 χρόνια που σερνόμουν με ADSL  :Razz:  Το πολύ 1-2 αποσυνδέσεις μπορώ να σκεφτώ.

Τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω? Wind ή Cosmote?

----------


## DrFrap

Καλησπέρα. 
Με το που ενεργοποιηθηκε η καμπίνα της wind, έκανα αίτηση στην cosmote ( είμαι ήδη συνδρομητης). Σε 10 μερες ενεργοποιηθηκε η γραμμή 100αρα και ο τεχνικός ήρθε και μου έδωσε το speedport plus. Ίδωμεν το φως.....
Μέχρι στιγμής όλα μια χαρά. 
Από χαρακτηριστικά σύμφωνα με αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ,πρέπει να είναι καλή η γραμμή. ( απέχω περίπου 20-30 μέτρα από την καμπινα)

Επίσης, ξέρετε εαν έχει ξεκινήσει στο Ηράκλειο ο δωρεάν διπλασιασμός της cosmote?

----------


## npatch

@vdsleixame 29.9 εχει η 50L συνδεση στον ΟΤΕ. Η 100αρα εχει 36.9. FttC παντα.
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/go/Fixe...20to%20200Mbps

----------


## vdsleixame

https://www.whatsup.gr/student/foitites/double-play

Αναφερόμουν σε αυτό το πακέτο. Η Wind δεν έχει κάτι παρόμοιο απ' ότι γνωρίζω.

----------


## fns

https://www.stathero100.gr/?cmpid=g&...MaApZXEALw_wcB. 
Η wind δίνει και με 26 ευρώ την 100αρα αν ψαχτεις λίγο η αν πας και ο ίδιος σε κατάστημα.

----------


## AlexT544

θα σου πρεοτεινα να μείνεις με κοσμοτε γιατι ναι μεν είναι λίγο πιο ακριβή
Αλλα αν ο χαλκός που ερχετε σπιτι σου είναι σάπιος η κοσμοτε θα αργήσει να στην φτιάξει αν είσαι στην WIND ενω αν είσαι με την κοσμοτε θα έρθουν πολύ πιο γρηγορα

----------


## npatch

Δεν ξερω αν συμφερει την Cosmote να κανει κατι τετοιο τη στιγμη που πλεον δινει συνδεσεις στο δικτυο αλλου. Αντιποινα και η Wind μπορει να κανει, αν παραπονεθεις στη Wind.

----------


## Morty1821

Χαίρεται παιδιά..
Την Τρίτη είδα να παίρνει ρεύμα αλλη μια καμπίνα αλλά χωρίς νούμερο στην Ανθέων χαμηλά.. Κοντά στην εθνομαρτύρων.



Ενεργοποιήθηκα! Επιτέλους.. Θα πάρω οτε να δω τι προσφορα θα μου κάνουν... αν μου κάνουν.

----------


## morwen

> Καλησπέρα, σήμερα έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα το site της Wind για VDSL. Το συμβολαιό μου με την Cosmote έχει λήξει, οπότε είμαι ελεύθερος να αλλάξω πάροχο αν το θελήσω. Οι τιμές για 100ρα είναι η ίδια και στα 2 sites (29,90 ευρώ). 
> 
> Από τη μία είμαι ανυπόμονος να αναβαθμίσω την σύνδεση μου και να πάω στη Wind, καθώς δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Cosmote. Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι την κούραση και τον μπέλα απο την αλλαγή παρόχου (εκτός αν κάνω λάθος). Γενικά δεν έιχα ποτέ κάποιο θέμα με την Cosmote αυτά τα 2 χρόνια που σερνόμουν με ADSL  Το πολύ 1-2 αποσυνδέσεις μπορώ να σκεφτώ.
> 
> Τι μου προτείνετε να κάνω? Wind ή Cosmote?


Εγώ πήρα τηλ στις 16/3 την wind για το πακέτο που λες και μου είπαν ότι είναι στα 26 και μου δώσανε και δώρο ένα πάγιο. Συν ότι έκανα φορητότητα από nova και απλά συμπλήρωσα χαρτιά που μου έστειλαν στο email online. Τα υπέγραψα και ψηφιακά όλα. Αίτηση φορητότητας και συμβόλαιο. Ζήτησαν επίσης φωτογραφία ταυτότητας μπρος και πίσω και το pdf του τελευταίου λογαριασμού nova όπου αναγράφεται και ο βρόχος μου. Σήμερα 18/3 παρέλαβα και το router. Περιμένω αύριο τηλ από nova για έγκριση μεταφοράς φορητότητας και μετά λογικά ενεργοποίηση σε λίγες μέρες.

----------


## marikbane

Η 1398-236 (J169) έδωσε διαθεσιμότητα εχτές. Η Nova δεν καλύπτει και η Wind έχει προσφορά, που έχει παραταθεί μέχρις τις 21/3, 100άρα, απεριόριστα σταθερά+κινητά στα 26€ (σε εμένα έδωσαν και ένα μήνα δώρο). Όσοι είστε στην καμπίνα αυτή, συγχαρητήρια! (λες και κέρδισα λοταρία νιώθω). Ευχαριστώ πολύ τα παιδιά για την παρέα και τις πληροφορίες τους τελευταίους 10 μήνες! 




> Αυτές τις μέρες τρέχει προσφορά 100αρα με απεριόριστα προς κινητά στα 26 ευρώ η wind.Καλο θα ήταν να τσεκαρεις καθημερινά διαθεσιμότητα και μόλις την δεις να επικοινωνήσεις και με τις δύο εταιρείες για προσφορά και να επιλέξεις την καλύτερη.

----------


## katsasGR

Σας ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση vdsl δεν διαθέτει ακόμη η οδός μου. Ακριβώς απέναντι έχουν βάλει της wind καφαο για την άλλη οδό είμαι στη διασταύρωση μεταξύ των 2 οδών.Εμας ακόμα το παλιό καφαο του ΟΤΕ έχει. Πιστεύετε πως με αυτό που είπε ο ΟΤΕ με τις 24αρες που θα αναβαθμίσουν σε 50αρες δωρεάν εάν είναι εφικτό ίσως εγώ που δεν πιάνω 50 να αναβαθμιστώ με το τρόπο αυτό? Είμαι στη κοσμοτε συνδρομητής.

----------


## Morty1821

Μίλησα με οτε. Περιμένω σε 8-10 εργάσιμες την ενεργοποιήση τση 100σταρας  :Worthy: 
Δευτέρα θα πάρω το νέο ρούτερ. Στα 36 ευρώ παλιός συνδρομητής.. ¨Ειχα κάνει και πρόσφατα νέο συμβολαιο σε αυτούς και δν ήθελα να μπλέξω με ρήτρες κτλ για να πάω στη wind..

----------


## AlexT544

Ποιο ρουερ θα σου δώσουν το ΖΤΕ Η1600???

----------


## mpokeras

> Χαμηλό SNR Στο D/L..
> 
> Σαφώς τα 185 μέτρα δεν είναι πολλά..
> Εγώ στα 100 μέτρα έχω 310 Mbps στην καμπίνα..
> 
> Να μετρήσετε στο κουτί που έρχεται το καλώδιο του OTE..



Ο τεχνικός μέτρησε ταχύτητες στην χελώνα και η γραμμή μου μπορεί να πιάσει μέχρι 180 mbps.
Μετά αρχίσαμε να δοκιμάζουμε τα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια καλωδίων, άλλο χειρότερο, άλλο καλύτερο, τελικά έφτασα μέχρι 73/10.

Μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός θα φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να περάσει κανάλι και καλώδιο. Το κανάλι θα μείνει να περιμένει την οπτική ίνα όταν ερθει

- - - Updated - - -




> .............


Είδα αυτό το νήμα https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AE-UTP-STP-FTP
αλλά είμαι πιο μπερδεμένος από οτι πριν το διαβάσω.

Τελικά, για μια απόσταση 20-25 μετρα, PET ή FTP? και τι προδιαγραφές;

----------


## Morty1821

> Ποιο ρουερ θα σου δώσουν το ΖΤΕ Η1600???


Φίλε μου θα το παραλάβω αύριο Δευτέρα και θα σου πω..
Πόσες μέρες λέτε να πάρει να ενεργοποιηθεί; Απο οτε μου είπαν μαξ 8-10 εργάσιμες..

Πάντως ισχύει οτι είπαν και πιο πριν άλλοι νομίζω, οτι αν το δείχνει η διαθεσιμότητα της wind ok και του Οτε όχι πάρτε τους τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Iris07

Πρέπει να το γράφει στο συμβόλαιο σου πάντως για το ρούτερ..

Τόσο μπορεί να πάει 8-10-12 εργάσιμες..

----------


## s0s1mple

Εγώ όταν είδα διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Cosmote και ζήτησα αναβάθμιση, η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι η ενεργοποίηση γίνεται συνήθως σε 12 ημερολογιακές ημέρες το πολύ. Τελικά σε 6 ημερολογιακές ημέρες είχε ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## gxyp

Καλήμερα! Μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα η Wind για FIber 100  να το τολμήσω; Είμαι με 24αρα OTE που δίνει 3,1mbs και σέρνεται.. Μου δίνουν την 50αρα απο ΟΤΕ 32€ και όταν τους ρώτησα σε περίπτωση φορητότητας τι πρόστιμο θα έχω μου είπαν ότι λόγω ανεφικτότητας δεν έχει πρόστιμο η διακοπή..

----------


## fns

Μήπως η απόσταση της καμπίνας απο το χώρο σου είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη γιατί το 3,1 είναι πολύ χαμηλό?Με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις συμβόλαιο η είναι ανοιχτό?

----------


## gxyp

> Μήπως η απόσταση της καμπίνας απο το χώρο σου είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη γιατί το 3,2 είναι πολύ χαμηλό?Με τον ΟΤΕ έχεις συμβόλαιο η είναι ανοιχτό?


Από οτι γνωρίζω είναι αρκετά μακριά μου και είναι και θέμα της περιοχής μου το επιβεβαίωσε ο τεχνικός που μιλήσαμε, μου είπε βέβαια ότι με Fiber δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα.

Συμβόλαιο έχω που λήγει τον Σεπτέμβριο..

----------


## fns

Επειδή είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα μιλαω για απόσταση 2 χιλιόμετρων από την καμπίνα,δυστυχώς με την αλλαγή σε  fiber(μου υποσχόταν και εμένα ότι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα)  αυξήθηκε η ταχύτητα από 2,1 σε 3,1.Φυσικά κάλεσα τεχνικό και η απάντηση ήταν δυστυχώς η απόσταση είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.Μου ζήτησαν συγνώμη βέβαια από τα κεντρικα και μου κάνανε μια μικρή έκπτωση αν ήθελα να παραμείνω.Δεν θέλω να σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου αλλά σου μεταφέρω την εμπειρία μου.

----------


## gxyp

> Επειδή είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο θέμα μιλαω για απόσταση 2 χιλιόμετρων από την καμπίνα,δυστυχώς με την αλλαγή σε  fiber(μου υποσχόταν και εμένα ότι δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα)  αυξήθηκε η ταχύτητα από 2,1 σε 3,1.Φυσικά κάλεσα τεχνικό και η απάντηση ήταν δυστυχώς η απόσταση είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.Μου ζήτησαν συγνώμη βέβαια από τα κεντρικα και μου κάνανε μια μικρή έκπτωση αν ήθελα να παραμείνω.Δεν θέλω να σε πάρω στον λαιμό μου αλλά σου μεταφέρω την εμπειρία μου.


Συγγνώμη μου λες οτι με Fiber πάλι τα ίδια χάλια έχεις;;;

----------


## ChriZ

Παιδιά σε κάθε περίπτωση fiber είναι μέχρι την καμπίνα VDSL. Μετά παραμένει ο παλιός (καλός ή κακός) χαλκός.
Αν λοιπόν η καμπίνα VDSL είναι πολύ μακριά, τότε μπορεί η αύξηση να μην είναι ικανοποιητική. Βέβαια από 2.1 σε 3.1 που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω είναι λίγο ύποπτο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις με τις υποδομές που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα.
@*gxyp* : Ξέρεις από ποιο καφάο παίρνεις; Αν ναι, σε τι απόσταση είσαι από το Καφαο αυτό; 
Το παραπάνω είναι μια ένδειξη. Επίσης η διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Wind είναι μια ακόμη ένδειξη... τι σου λέει για συνήθως διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες;

----------


## fns

Ναι ακριβώς αυτό σου λέω.Παιζει τεράστιο ρόλο η απόσταση σου από την καμπίνα.Η οπτικη ίνα πηγαίνει από το κέντρο  μέχρι την καμπίνα.Απο την καμπίνα μέχρι τον χώρο σου έρχεται χαλκός που αν η απόσταση είναι πχ 2χλμ όλη η ουσία χάνεται.Ειναι γνωστα αυτά.

----------


## gxyp

> Παιδιά σε κάθε περίπτωση fiber είναι μέχρι την καμπίνα VDSL. Μετά παραμένει ο παλιός (καλός ή κακός) χαλκός.
> Αν λοιπόν η καμπίνα VDSL είναι πολύ μακριά, τότε μπορεί η αύξηση να μην είναι ικανοποιητική. Βέβαια από 2.1 σε 3.1 που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω είναι λίγο ύποπτο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις με τις υποδομές που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα.
> @*gxyp* : Ξέρεις από ποιο καφάο παίρνεις; Αν ναι, σε τι απόσταση είσαι από το Καφαο αυτό; 
> Το παραπάνω είναι μια ένδειξη. Επίσης η διαθεσιμότητα στο site της Wind είναι μια ακόμη ένδειξη... τι σου λέει για συνήθως διαθέσιμες ταχύτητες;


Δεν γνωρίζω το ΚΑΦΑΟ.. Μπορώ να το βρω απο κάπου;; Στο site της Wind λέει στα 100 mbps πραγματική ταχύτητα 90 και στα 200 172...

----------


## MichalisRG

> Παιδιά από ότι είδα στη λίστα 22/02 λέει ότι η δική μου καμπίνα έχει ημερομηνία 24/02. Είναι η 1398-309. Εννοείται δεν βγάζει ακόμη κάποια διαθεσιμότητα πάνω από 24 αλλά σίγουρα λειτουργεί γιατί όταν πέρασα άκουσα να δουλεύουν μέσα οι ανεμιστήρες κτλ. Ελπίζω μετά το ΣΚ να γίνει κάποια αλλαγή στην κατάσταση... Έχουμε κάποια ιδέα στις προηγούμενες ενεργοποιήσεις που είχαν μπει στο αρχείο πόση απόκλιση υπήρξε, αν υπήρξε;


Σχεδόν 1 μήνα μετά και ακόμα περιμένουμε. Καλά πάει αυτό... Σε λίγο θα μου βγάλει το site διαθεσιμότητας της Wind "μας έπρηξες σταμάτα να το ψάχνεις δεν θα πάρεις παραπάνω από 24"  :Laughing:

----------


## ChriZ

> Δεν γνωρίζω το ΚΑΦΑΟ.. Μπορώ να το βρω απο κάπου;; Στο site της Wind λέει στα 100 mbps πραγματική ταχύτητα 90 και στα 200 172...


Κατέβασε το excel που έχει εδώ -->https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gix...ybFgdJuNk/view
Μην το ανοίξεις online, ούτε από κινητό, είναι πολύ μεγάλο
Αναζήτησε τη διεύθυνσή σου με κεφαλαία Ελληνικά. Έτσι θα βρεις το καφαο που σου δίνει.
Στο καφάο έχει και συντεταγμένες. Μπορείς να τις βάλεις στο maps για να δεις που είναι το καφαο στο χάρτη για να κάνεις εκτίμηση της απόστασης.
Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια πες..

----------


## gxyp

> Κατέβασε το excel που έχει εδώ -->https://drive.google.com/file/d/1gix...ybFgdJuNk/view
> Μην το ανοίξεις online, ούτε από κινητό, είναι πολύ μεγάλο
> Αναζήτησε τη διεύθυνσή σου με κεφαλαία Ελληνικά. Έτσι θα βρεις το καφαο που σου δίνει.
> Στο καφάο έχει και συντεταγμένες. Μπορείς να τις βάλεις στο maps για να δεις που είναι το καφαο στο χάρτη για να κάνεις εκτίμηση της απόστασης.
> Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια πες..


Βρήκα το Καφαο είναι στα 230 μετρα αποσταση..

----------


## ChriZ

230 μέτρα στο maps μπορεί να μεταφράζεται και σε 400 καλωδιακά.. Αλλά και πάλι...
Μάγος δεν είμαι, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο χαλκός είναι ΟΚ και δεν είναι για πέταμα, το αποκλείω να πέσεις σε φαινόμενο τύπου από τα 3 πήγα στα 10..
Στη θέση σου θα έκανα αίτηση για 50άρα wind* να δεις πως πάει. Από τα στατιστικά του ρούτερ θα μπορεί να βγει ένα συμπέρασμα για τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής.
Αν όλα φαίνονται ΟΚ, το να αναβαθμίσεις σε 100άρα είναι εύκολο.
(Στη υποβάθμιση είναι δυσκοίλιοι όλοι οι πάροχοι, στην αναβάθμιση όχι)

----------


## gxyp

> 230 μέτρα στο maps μπορεί να μεταφράζεται και σε 400 καλωδιακά.. Αλλά και πάλι...
> Μάγος δεν είμαι, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο χαλκός είναι ΟΚ και δεν είναι για πέταμα, το αποκλείω να πέσεις σε φαινόμενο τύπου από τα 3 πήγα στα 10..
> Στη θέση σου θα έκανα αίτηση για 50άρα wind να δεις πως πάει. Από τα στατιστικά του ρούτερ θα μπορεί να βγει ένα συμπέρασμα για τις δυνατότητες της γραμμής.
> Αν όλα φαίνονται ΟΚ, το να αναβαθμίσεις σε 100άρα είναι εύκολο.
> (Στη υποβάθμιση είναι δυσκοίλιοι όλοι οι πάροχοι, στην αναβάθμιση όχι)


Θεωρώ πως ο χαλκός είναι τελείως χάλια αλλά αν πάω έστω και στα 10 στην ίδια τιμή που πληρώνω τώρα νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο..

----------


## ChriZ

> Στη θέση σου θα έκανα αίτηση για 50άρα wind* να δεις πως πάει.


* Μιας και το "last mile" είναι του ΟΤΕ, η εξυπνότερη επιλογή (μάλλον όχι η φτηνότερη ομως) θα ήταν να πας με ΟΤΕ και αν υπάρχει καλωδιακό πρόβλημα να προσπαθήσει να στο φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ εφόσον θα είσαι πελάτης του (π.χ. αλλαγή απερχόμενου). Και άλλων εταιριών πελάτης αν είσαι, εφόσον διαπιστωθεί πρόβλημα στην απερχόμενη, και πάλι θα το δώσουν στον ΟΤΕ, απλά εκεί ίσως να υπάρξει πιο μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Αναφέρω wind γιατί είπες ότι ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα. Ακόμη και έτσι όμως αν θες να πας ΟΤΕ παρτους τηλέφωνο γιατί μπορεί απλά να μην έχει ακόμη ενημερωθεί το συστημά τους

- - - Updated - - -




> Θεωρώ πως ο χαλκός είναι τελείως χάλια αλλά αν πάω έστω και στα 10 στην ίδια τιμή που πληρώνω τώρα νομίζω αξίζει τον κόπο..


Δεν θα πας 10.. αν ο χαλκός δεν είναι εντελώς για πέταμα, πιστεύω θα έχεις τουλάχιστον 60-70, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση ξεκίνα από "χαμηλά" με 50άρα

- - - Updated - - -

Βέβαια ξαναλέω μάγος δεν είμαι... τα παραπάνω με επιφύλαξη πάντα, ε;

----------


## gxyp

> * Μιας και το "last mile" είναι του ΟΤΕ, η εξυπνότερη επιλογή (μάλλον όχι η φτηνότερη ομως) θα ήταν να πας με ΟΤΕ και αν υπάρχει καλωδιακό πρόβλημα να προσπαθήσει να στο φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ εφόσον θα είσαι πελάτης του (π.χ. αλλαγή απερχόμενου). Και άλλων εταιριών πελάτης αν είσαι, εφόσον διαπιστωθεί πρόβλημα στην απερχόμενη, και πάλι θα το δώσουν στον ΟΤΕ, απλά εκεί ίσως να υπάρξει πιο μεγάλη καθυστέρηση. Αναφέρω wind γιατί είπες ότι ο ΟΤΕ δε δίνει διαθεσιμότητα. Ακόμη και έτσι όμως αν θες να πας ΟΤΕ παρτους τηλέφωνο γιατί μπορεί απλά να μην έχει ακόμη ενημερωθεί το συστημά τους
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν θα πας 10.. αν ο χαλκός δεν είναι εντελώς για πέταμα, πιστεύω θα έχεις τουλάχιστον 60-70, αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση ξεκίνα από "χαμηλά" με 50άρα


Εχει και ο ΟΤΕ διαθεσιμότητα απλά μου δίνει την 50αρα στα 32€..  Αμα πιάνω 60 θα πετάω.. Δεν το χρειάζομαι για καμιά τρελή χρήση εξάλλου.. Απλα τώρα με τα 3 mpbs ενα NEtflix να παίζει δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα...

----------


## ChriZ

Α ΟΚ, νόμιζα ο ΟΤΕ δεν σου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα..
Το γεγονός ότι δίνει 50άρα ίσως να είναι και hint... μπορεί λόγω απόστασης (ή λόγω γνώσης της ποιότητας του χαλκού) να μη δίνουν παραπάνω για να μην έχουν γκρίνιες..
Τι να σου πω... ρίσκο είναι... πας wind και γλιτώνεις λεφτά, αλλά μπορεί για κάμποσο να μπλέξεις αν έχει προβλήματα η γραμμή.. ή πας ΟΤΕ και δεσμεύεσαι για παραπάνω πάγιο για 2 χρόνια και μπορεί τελικά η γραμμή να είναι καλή και να μην χρειαζόταν το έξτρα έξοδο..
Εγώ να σου πω την αλήθεια μάλλον ΟΤΕ θα επέλεγα... γιατί στα 230 μέτρα γενικά τα 3 mbit μου φαίνονται λίγα (εγώ είμαι 180 και έχω 7μισι). οπότε σαν πελάτης ΟΤΕ μπορεί να φανείς τυχερός, να βρουν ένα καλό ζεύγος και να πας στα μέγιστα που επιτρέπει η απόσταση.

----------


## fns

Η απόσταση 250 μέτρα η και 300 δεν είναι τραγική.Στην περίπτωση μου ήταν πάνω από 2000 μέτρα για αυτό και δεν είδα καμία σχεδόν βελτίωση για αυτό άλλωστε και η εταιρεία μου έδωσε το δικαίωμα να αποχωρήσω η να μου κάνει έκπτωση.Οποτε πιστεύω εσυ θα δεις σημαντική βελτίωση Το καλύτερο θα ήταν όπως λέει και ο φίλος πιο πανω να ξεκινήσεις με 50αρα και μετά βλέπεις.

----------


## gxyp

> Η απόσταση 250 μέτρα η και 300 δεν είναι τραγική.Στην περίπτωση μου ήταν πάνω από 2000 μέτρα για αυτό και δεν είδα καμία σχεδόν βελτίωση για αυτό άλλωστε και η εταιρεία μου έδωσε το δικαίωμα να αποχωρήσω η να μου κάνει έκπτωση.Οποτε πιστεύω εσυ θα δεις σημαντική βελτίωση Το καλύτερο θα ήταν όπως λέει και ο φίλος πιο πανω να ξεκινήσεις με 50αρα και μετά βλέπεις.


@chriz @fns σας ευχαριστώ πολύ θα το σκεφτώ και θα δω πως θα προχωρήσω..

----------


## costas64

Παιδιά σήμερα μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή της Παπαναστασιου μετά την γέφυρα της εθνικής έως 200 .Είμαι ήδη στην wind και έχω προσφορά σε αναβάθμιση της γραμμής από 24 σε 100 με απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και κινητά στα 33€ και στο κινητό  με 16€  10giga και απεριόριστα λεπτά και sms 

Τι λέτε ?

----------


## STILO

Βουρ στο πατσά

----------


## fns

> Παιδιά σήμερα μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή της Παπαναστασιου μετά την γέφυρα της εθνικής έως 200 .Είμαι ήδη στην wind και έχω προσφορά σε αναβάθμιση της γραμμής από 24 σε 100 με απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και κινητά στα 33€ και στο κινητό  με 16€  10giga και απεριόριστα λεπτά και sms 
> 
> Τι λέτε ?


Κάνε τους λίγο παζάρι ακόμα Πες τους μα σε όλους δίνεται την 100αρα με 26 ευρώ και ένα μήνα πάγιο δωρο (με απεριόριστα κινητα σταθερά εννοείτε) οπως και επίσης το f2go με 16 ευρώ έχεις απεριόριστα προς όλους.Δλδ πίεσε τους λίγο να σου κόψουν κι άλλο, ότι γλυτώσεις καλό είναι.Αν έχεις χρόνο πήγαινε σε κατάστημα κάτι θα κερδίσεις παραπάνω.

----------


## gxyp

Καλημέρα.. Τελικά αποφάσισα και έκανα αίτηση Wind στα 100 με 26€ απεριόριστα σταθερά-κινητά και 1 πάγιο δώρο.. Για να δούμε θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα;;;

----------


## ChriZ

> Καλημέρα.. Τελικά αποφάσισα και έκανα αίτηση Wind στα 100 με 26€ απεριόριστα σταθερά-κινητά και 1 πάγιο δώρο.. Για να δούμε θα δούμε άσπρη μέρα;;;


OK, άντε καλορίζικη!
Όταν με το καλό συνδεθεί βέλε στατιστικά να δούμε τι έγινε τελικά!  :Smile:

----------


## gxyp

> OK, άντε καλορίζικη!
> Όταν με το καλό συνδεθεί βέλε στατιστικά να δούμε τι έγινε τελικά!


Εννοείται αν και δεν ελπίζω στα 85+ που μου είπε στο τηλ... Ας είναι και 50...

----------


## mpokeras

> Ο τεχνικός μέτρησε ταχύτητες στην χελώνα και η γραμμή μου μπορεί να πιάσει μέχρι 180 mbps.
> Μετά αρχίσαμε να δοκιμάζουμε τα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια καλωδίων, άλλο χειρότερο, άλλο καλύτερο, τελικά έφτασα μέχρι 73/10.
> 
> Μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός θα φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο να περάσει κανάλι και καλώδιο. Το κανάλι θα μείνει να περιμένει την οπτική ίνα όταν ερθει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Είδα αυτό το νήμα https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...AE-UTP-STP-FTP
> ...


Καμιά βοήθεια για μας τα ταλαίπωρα;

----------


## ChriZ

> Καμιά βοήθεια για μας τα ταλαίπωρα;


Σε αντίστοιχη ερώτηση, εδώ απαντάει ο sweet dreams για PET

----------


## yannis2810

Πλήρης απογοήτευση από τους διάφορους «πάροχους»... Δεν φτάνει που η Wind μας είχε 3 χρόνια στο περίμενε για μια έρμη VDSL στο Ηράκλειο και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί το έργο στο Ηράκλειο, τώρα έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις εσωτερικές διαδικασίες των υπόλοιπων παρόχων.

Συγκεκριμένα, η καμπίνα J123 (καφάο 218) ενεργοποιήθηκε από τη Wind την Παρασκευή 18/3. Χθες 21/3 εμφάνισε και η Vodafone διαθεσιμότητα για την περιοχή μου. Επειδή περίμενα πως και πως να συμβεί αυτό, κάλεσα αμέσως τη Vodafone για να ζητήσω αλλαγή προγράμματος. Δυστυχώς μια κακή έκπληξη με περίμενε καθώς η τηλεφωνήτρια δεν έβλεπε διαθεσιμότητα για τη γραμμή μου. Εξήγησα ότι στο site εμφανίζει έως 200 Mbps, αλλά η κοπέλα ήταν ανένδοτη.

Την επόμενη μέρα, δηλαδή σήμερα, κάλεσα τοπικό κατάστημα της Vodafone μια και είχα διαβάσει στο φόρουμ ότι τα καταστήματα είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της εταιρείας. Το ίδιο μου είχε συστήσει στο παρελθόν τεχνικός της Vodafone. Δυστυχώς ούτε εκεί άλλαξε κάτι: δεν έβλεπαν διαθεσιμότητα για την διεύθυνση μου. Στην ερώτηση: «μα στο site της εταιρείας σας δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, εσείς πως δεν το βλέπετε;», η απάντηση ήταν «μη δίνετε μεγάλη σημασία στο τι λέει το site, δεν είναι πάντα σωστό»...

Υποθέτω ότι αν πάω στη Wind θα βρω διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά θα φορτωθώ 120€ ρήτρα αποχώρησης από τη Vodafone καθώς το συμβόλαιο μου αργει να λήξει. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Ισως είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών μέχρι το σύστημα της Vodafone να ενημερωθεί σωστά για τη διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή μου. Η λογική μου λέει περίμενε, αλλά 3 χρόνια περιμένω και απήυδυσα πια...

----------


## mpokeras

> Σε αντίστοιχη ερώτηση, εδώ απαντάει ο sweet dreams για PET


Νομίζω είναι στο λίνκ που παραθέτω αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω 
πόσα ζευγάρια θα έχει, 
τι πάχος θα πρέπει να είναι και
τι σωλήνα να χρησιμοποιήσω

----------


## geostra

> Πλήρης απογοήτευση από τους διάφορους «πάροχους»... Δεν φτάνει που η Wind μας είχε 3 χρόνια στο περίμενε για μια έρμη VDSL στο Ηράκλειο και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί το έργο στο Ηράκλειο, τώρα έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις εσωτερικές διαδικασίες των υπόλοιπων παρόχων.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, η καμπίνα J123 (καφάο 218) ενεργοποιήθηκε από τη Wind την Παρασκευή 18/3. Χθες 21/3 εμφάνισε και η Vodafone διαθεσιμότητα για την περιοχή μου. Επειδή περίμενα πως και πως να συμβεί αυτό, κάλεσα αμέσως τη Vodafone για να ζητήσω αλλαγή προγράμματος. Δυστυχώς μια κακή έκπληξη με περίμενε καθώς η τηλεφωνήτρια δεν έβλεπε διαθεσιμότητα για τη γραμμή μου. Εξήγησα ότι στο site εμφανίζει έως 200 Mbps, αλλά η κοπέλα ήταν ανένδοτη.
> 
> Την επόμενη μέρα, δηλαδή σήμερα, κάλεσα τοπικό κατάστημα της Vodafone μια και είχα διαβάσει στο φόρουμ ότι τα καταστήματα είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της εταιρείας. Το ίδιο μου είχε συστήσει στο παρελθόν τεχνικός της Vodafone. Δυστυχώς ούτε εκεί άλλαξε κάτι: δεν έβλεπαν διαθεσιμότητα για την διεύθυνση μου. Στην ερώτηση: «μα στο site της εταιρείας σας δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, εσείς πως δεν το βλέπετε;», η απάντηση ήταν «μη δίνετε μεγάλη σημασία στο τι λέει το site, δεν είναι πάντα σωστό»...
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι αν πάω στη Wind θα βρω διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά θα φορτωθώ 120€ ρήτρα αποχώρησης από τη Vodafone καθώς το συμβόλαιο μου αργει να λήξει. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Ισως είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών μέχρι το σύστημα της Vodafone να ενημερωθεί σωστά για τη διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή μου. Η λογική μου λέει περίμενε, αλλά 3 χρόνια περιμένω και απήυδυσα πια...



Πριν κάνα χρόνο μπορεί και παραπάνω το ίδιο είχα πάθει με τη Nova. Στη σελίδα τους έδειχνε διαθεσιμότητα στις Πατέλες ενώ δεν υπήρχε καμία ενεργοποίηση απο τη WIND. Πήγα στο κατάστημα πήρα και στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο και ενώ έβλεπαν ότι δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, στο εσωτερικό τους σύστημα φαινόταν ότι δεν υπάρχει άρα ήταν λάθος. Μετά από λίγες μέρες το διόρθωσαν και στη σελίδα που είναι για τους καταναλωτές.

----------


## UltraB

Η κάθε γραμμή χρειάζεται ένα ζεύγος. Επομένως, κάποιο PET με ένα ζεύγος ή δύο ζεύγη _(σε περίπτωση που πάθει κάτι το πρώτο να έχεις backup)_. Διαφορετικά CAT6 εξωτερικού χώρου (όχι CCA όμως).
Γενικά προτίμησε ότι βρεις φθηνότερο, δεν νομίζω να δεις διαφορά στα ~20 μέτρα.

Σωλήνα δε χρειάζεσαι αν το καλώδιο είναι πιστοποιημένο για χρήση σε εξωτερικό χώρο.

----------


## fns

> Πλήρης απογοήτευση από τους διάφορους «πάροχους»... Δεν φτάνει που η Wind μας είχε 3 χρόνια στο περίμενε για μια έρμη VDSL στο Ηράκλειο και ακόμα δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί το έργο στο Ηράκλειο, τώρα έχουμε να αντιμετωπίσουμε τις εσωτερικές διαδικασίες των υπόλοιπων παρόχων.
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, η καμπίνα J123 (καφάο 218) ενεργοποιήθηκε από τη Wind την Παρασκευή 18/3. Χθες 21/3 εμφάνισε και η Vodafone διαθεσιμότητα για την περιοχή μου. Επειδή περίμενα πως και πως να συμβεί αυτό, κάλεσα αμέσως τη Vodafone για να ζητήσω αλλαγή προγράμματος. Δυστυχώς μια κακή έκπληξη με περίμενε καθώς η τηλεφωνήτρια δεν έβλεπε διαθεσιμότητα για τη γραμμή μου. Εξήγησα ότι στο site εμφανίζει έως 200 Mbps, αλλά η κοπέλα ήταν ανένδοτη.
> 
> Την επόμενη μέρα, δηλαδή σήμερα, κάλεσα τοπικό κατάστημα της Vodafone μια και είχα διαβάσει στο φόρουμ ότι τα καταστήματα είναι πιο αποτελεσματικά από το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο της εταιρείας. Το ίδιο μου είχε συστήσει στο παρελθόν τεχνικός της Vodafone. Δυστυχώς ούτε εκεί άλλαξε κάτι: δεν έβλεπαν διαθεσιμότητα για την διεύθυνση μου. Στην ερώτηση: «μα στο site της εταιρείας σας δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα, εσείς πως δεν το βλέπετε;», η απάντηση ήταν «μη δίνετε μεγάλη σημασία στο τι λέει το site, δεν είναι πάντα σωστό»...
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι αν πάω στη Wind θα βρω διαθεσιμότητα, αλλά θα φορτωθώ 120€ ρήτρα αποχώρησης από τη Vodafone καθώς το συμβόλαιο μου αργει να λήξει. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Ισως είναι θέμα λίγων ημερών μέχρι το σύστημα της Vodafone να ενημερωθεί σωστά για τη διαθεσιμότητα VDSL στην περιοχή μου. Η λογική μου λέει περίμενε, αλλά 3 χρόνια περιμένω και απήυδυσα πια...


Το πιο πιθανό ειναι πολυ συντομα  θα εχει διαθεσημοτητα κανονικα, στην περιπτωση μου εκανε 15 μερες η vf μετα την ενεργοποιηση της wind οποτε λιγη υπομονη.

----------


## minas

> Νομίζω είναι στο λίνκ που παραθέτω αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω 
> πόσα ζευγάρια θα έχει, 
> τι πάχος θα πρέπει να είναι και
> τι σωλήνα να χρησιμοποιήσω


Οι σύντομες απαντήσεις που πήρες ισχύουν, για λεπτομέρειες ας συνεχίσουμε στο άλλο θέμα.
Παίζει ρόλο η διαδρομή, το υπάρχον καλώδιο, ακόμα και ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου. Κρίμα να γεμίζουμε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## Morty1821

Τώρα πήρα πάλι τον ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν μου είχαν στείλει το συμβόλαιο. 
Μου το έστειλαν και πάνω γράφει οτι το ρούτερ θα ναι της ΖΤΕ 1600.. ¨Ηδη έχω το speedport entry 2 router? Δεν ξέρω να το γραψα και σωστά..
Να βάλω το νέο ; Τι προτείνετε;
Είμαι περίεργος να δω και εγώ ταχύτητα.. Μένω περιοχή Ακαδημία-οαση. Τώρα ειμαι στα 8.. Η Wind ελεγε στο site της για 100 θα έπιανα 90 και στα 200 172..

----------


## minas

> Τώρα πήρα πάλι τον ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν μου είχαν στείλει το συμβόλαιο. 
> Μου το έστειλαν και πάνω γράφει οτι το ρούτερ θα ναι της ΖΤΕ 1600.. ¨Ηδη έχω το speedport entry 2 router? Δεν ξέρω να το γραψα και σωστά..
> Να βάλω το νέο ; Τι προτείνετε;
> Είμαι περίεργος να δω και εγώ ταχύτητα.. Μένω περιοχή Ακαδημία-οαση. Τώρα ειμαι στα 8.. Η Wind ελεγε στο site της για 100 θα έπιανα 90 και στα 200 172..


Να βάλεις το νέο, που έχει καλύτερο WiFi και υποστηρίζει προφίλ 35b.

----------


## makis206

Αρχίζω και αγανακτώ άσχημα με τη Nova.. πέρασα σήμερα από το κατάστημα και αυτή τη φορά δεν έδωσαν καν κάποια ημερομηνία στο περίπου, "το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει" είπαν χαζογελώντας.. φυσικά δεν γέλασα καθόλου με το παραπάνω εγώ και δήλωσα ξεκάθαρα, αν σε έναν μήνα από σήμερα δεν γίνει η δουλειά έφυγα κι ελάτε εσείς να ζητάτε ρήτρες κι ότι άλλο θέλετε μετά. 

Να θυμίσω λίγο το ιστορικό, είμαι πελάτης τους από το 2014 και ανανέωσα το συμβόλαιο μαζί τους αρχές Δεκέμβρη για μία ακόμα 2ετία ΑΦΟΥ μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι θα έχω VDSL μέχρι τα τέλη του Φλεβάρη. 
Τέλη Φλεβάρη πέρασα από το κατάστημα λοιπόν (μιας και site που να ενημερώνει δεν υπάρχει) κι αφού μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για την περιοχή που μένω (Όαση κοντά στα ελαστικά του Πνευματικάκη), ένας υπάλληλος εκεί με διαβεβαίωσε ότι μέχρι τέλος Μάρτη θα έχει συνδεθεί η περιοχή μας. Είπε "μας" επειδή κι ο ίδιος μένει δύο τετράγωνα πιο κάτω από εμένα στη Γεωργιάδη..
Σήμερα λοιπόν έμαθα ότι ο υπάλληλος αυτός έχει ήδη συνθεθεί, για εμάς όμως "το καλό πράγμα αργεί.."

Δεν αντέχω άλλο σε αυτή την αναμονή, πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι αν αντέξω έναν ολόκληρο μήνα όπως τους είπα. Με βλέπω να τελειώνει ο Μάρτης (ήταν το δικό μου ψυχολογικό όριο αυτό) κι αν δεν δω φως να τρέχω για συνδέσεις αλλού. Cosmote και Wind μία χαρά μου δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα εδώ και δυο μήνες περίπου. 

Με χάλασαν απίστευτα τα ψέματά τους. Αν δεν είσαι βέβαιος μη λες μπούρδες στον άλλο. Απλά πράγματα. 
Γι αυτό και δεν δέχομαι κανενός είδους πρόστιμο έστω κι αν δεν έχω τίποτα από όσα έλεγαν εγγράφως.

----------


## Morty1821

Ευχαριστώ Μηνά θα βάλω το καινούριο ! Τεχνικός πάντως δεν θα έρθει μου το γράφουν και στο συμβόλαιο.. Να μετρήσει γραμμή κτλ. Και ελπίζω να μην χρειαστώ !

----------


## dimyok

> Αρχίζω και αγανακτώ άσχημα με τη Nova.. πέρασα σήμερα από το κατάστημα και αυτή τη φορά δεν έδωσαν καν κάποια ημερομηνία στο περίπου, "το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει" είπαν χαζογελώντας.. φυσικά δεν γέλασα καθόλου με το παραπάνω εγώ και δήλωσα ξεκάθαρα, αν σε έναν μήνα από σήμερα δεν γίνει η δουλειά έφυγα κι ελάτε εσείς να ζητάτε ρήτρες κι ότι άλλο θέλετε μετά. 
> 
> Να θυμίσω λίγο το ιστορικό, είμαι πελάτης τους από το 2014 και ανανέωσα το συμβόλαιο μαζί τους αρχές Δεκέμβρη για μία ακόμα 2ετία ΑΦΟΥ μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι θα έχω VDSL μέχρι τα τέλη του Φλεβάρη. 
> Τέλη Φλεβάρη πέρασα από το κατάστημα λοιπόν (μιας και site που να ενημερώνει δεν υπάρχει) κι αφού μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι ακόμα δεν υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για την περιοχή που μένω (Όαση κοντά στα ελαστικά του Πνευματικάκη), ένας υπάλληλος εκεί με διαβεβαίωσε ότι μέχρι τέλος Μάρτη θα έχει συνδεθεί η περιοχή μας. Είπε "μας" επειδή κι ο ίδιος μένει δύο τετράγωνα πιο κάτω από εμένα στη Γεωργιάδη..
> Σήμερα λοιπόν έμαθα ότι ο υπάλληλος αυτός έχει ήδη συνθεθεί, για εμάς όμως "το καλό πράγμα αργεί.."
> 
> Δεν αντέχω άλλο σε αυτή την αναμονή, πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι αν αντέξω έναν ολόκληρο μήνα όπως τους είπα. Με βλέπω να τελειώνει ο Μάρτης (ήταν το δικό μου ψυχολογικό όριο αυτό) κι αν δεν δω φως να τρέχω για συνδέσεις αλλού. Cosmote και Wind μία χαρά μου δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα εδώ και δυο μήνες περίπου. 
> 
> Με χάλασαν απίστευτα τα ψέματά τους. Αν δεν είσαι βέβαιος μη λες μπούρδες στον άλλο. Απλά πράγματα. 
> Γι αυτό και δεν δέχομαι κανενός είδους πρόστιμο έστω κι αν δεν έχω τίποτα από όσα έλεγαν εγγράφως.


Οταν ειχα πει μη πιστευεις τι λενε εκει ..... 2 μηνες αφου εφυγα παιρνουν απο το 2119552200 NOVA για αντιπρόταση κατόπιν εορτής για να μην αποχωρίσω . Αντιπροταση με αυξηση παγιου για μλκα που τους ειχε 20 χρονια απο εποχη ΙΤΕ - forthnet και τον ειχαν πηδηξει τα τελευταια 2 με καθε μηνα βλαβη 6 φορες δικο τους τεχνικο και χρεωση 3 φορες νεο ρουτερ  ....

----------


## makis206

> Οταν ειχα πει μη πιστευεις τι λενε εκει ..... 2 μηνες αφου εφυγα παιρνουν απο το 2119552200 NOVA για αντιπρόταση κατόπιν εορτής για να μην αποχωρίσω . Αντιπροταση με αυξηση παγιου για μλκα που τους ειχε 20 χρονια απο εποχη ΙΤΕ - forthnet και τον ειχαν πηδηξει τα τελευταια 2 με καθε μηνα βλαβη 6 φορες δικο τους τεχνικο και χρεωση 3 φορες νεο ρουτερ  ....


Βλάκας πιάστηκα δεν το συζητώ. Είναι μια εταιρία που δεν μου δημιούργησε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα τόσα χρόνια, δεν με απασχόλησαν και δεν τους απασχόλησα ποτέ. 
Έληγε το συμβόλαιο όμως και δεν είχα περιθώρια, επίσης τον Δεκέμβρη δεν είχαμε τίποτα ουσιαστικό στην περιοχή από καμία εταιρεία. Έκανα το λάθος και πήγα εκεί μετά από πολλά πολλά χρόνια, κάθε μου λογαριασμός πληρώνονταν ηλεκτρονικά. Με έπιασαν στον ύπνο και στο μπλα μπλα, υπέγραψα νέο συμβόλαιο κι απλώς στάθηκα στα λόγια τους περιμένοντας. 

Σύντομα Wind και Cosmote έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα. Η Nova με πήγε στον Φλεβάρη, "σίγουρα πράγματα".. ο Φλεβάρης έγινε Μάρτης κι ο Μάρτης έγινε αυτό που τελικά δεν ήξεραν κι οι ίδιοι από την αρχή. "Το καλό πράγμα", ειρωνία και χαζόγελο.

Φταίω εγώ αν φύγω και δεν τους πληρώσω τίποτα εκτός από τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό;

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Βλάκας πιάστηκα δεν το συζητώ. Είναι μια εταιρία που δεν μου δημιούργησε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα τόσα χρόνια, δεν με απασχόλησαν και δεν τους απασχόλησα ποτέ. 
> Έληγε το συμβόλαιο όμως και δεν είχα περιθώρια, επίσης τον Δεκέμβρη δεν είχαμε τίποτα ουσιαστικό στην περιοχή από καμία εταιρεία. Έκανα το λάθος και πήγα εκεί μετά από πολλά πολλά χρόνια, κάθε μου λογαριασμός πληρώνονταν ηλεκτρονικά. Με έπιασαν στον ύπνο και στο μπλα μπλα, υπέγραψα νέο συμβόλαιο κι απλώς στάθηκα στα λόγια τους περιμένοντας. 
> 
> Σύντομα Wind και Cosmote έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα. Η Nova με πήγε στον Φλεβάρη, "σίγουρα πράγματα".. ο Φλεβάρης έγινε Μάρτης κι ο Μάρτης έγινε αυτό που τελικά δεν ήξεραν κι οι ίδιοι από την αρχή. "Το καλό πράγμα", ειρωνία και χαζόγελο.
> 
> Φταίω εγώ αν φύγω και δεν τους πληρώσω τίποτα εκτός από τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό;


κοιτα ημουν 8 χρονια και εγω στη forthnet,το νοεμβρη εκανα συμβολαιο με wind.
οταν με πηραν να μου κανουν αντιπροταση μου ειπε η κοπελα (πολυ ευγενικη) να περιμενω 3 μηνες κ.λ.π,γνωριζω κοπελα που δουλευει στη νοβα και μου ειχε πει το ιδιο,οτι μεχρι φλεβαρη θα δωσουν vdsl.Τους ειχαν πει κιολας οτι οι υπαλληλοι θα εχουν το 3Play με 100αρα στα 26 ευρω,μολις την συναντησω θα την ρωτησω εαν εκανε την αναβαθμιση!!
Δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα τοσα χρονια εκτος της ταχυτητας στην adsl!!
Απ΄οτι φαινεται καλα εκανα και εφυγα!!

----------


## makis206

> κοιτα ημουν 8 χρονια και εγω στη forthnet,το νοεμβρη εκανα συμβολαιο με wind.
> οταν με πηραν να μου κανουν αντιπροταση μου ειπε η κοπελα (πολυ ευγενικη) να περιμενω 3 μηνες κ.λ.π,γνωριζω κοπελα που δουλευει στη νοβα και μου ειχε πει το ιδιο,οτι μεχρι φλεβαρη θα δωσουν vdsl.Τους ειχαν πει κιολας οτι οι υπαλληλοι θα εχουν το 3Play με 100αρα στα 26 ευρω,μολις την συναντησω θα την ρωτησω εαν εκανε την αναβαθμιση!!
> Δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα τοσα χρονια εκτος της ταχυτητας στην adsl!!
> Απ΄οτι φαινεται καλα εκανα και εφυγα!!


Δεν ήταν ποτέ αγενείς ούτε σε εμένα πάντως, ευγενέστατοι όλοι τους εκεί και ίσως γι αυτό και ο υπάλληλος που μιλήσαμε σήμερα εκεί πήρε τον "αέρα" και το έριξε στην ελαφριά πλακίτσα. Δέχομαι το χιούμορ και κάθε είδους πλάκα, είμαι πολύ χαλαρός άνθρωπος γενικότερα και σίγουρα δεν καταπιάνομαι από τον τρόπο του για να πω ότι θα φύγω γι αυτό.!

Είμαι και αγανακτισμένος όμως, τους το έδειξα από την πρώτη στιγμή. Με έχει κουράσει απίστευτα αυτή η αναμονή και η αβεβαιότητα. Αν ήξερα από την αρχή απλώς θα έφευγα και θα είχα λιγότερο πρόβλημα τελικά αν όλες οι εταιρίες έδιναν διαθεσιμότητα από το ερχόμενο καλοκαίρι για παράδειγμα. Όμως το να με διαβεβαιώνεις για κάτι που κι ο ίδιος δεν γνωρίζεις με σιγουριά, με σκοπό φυσικά να με κρατήσεις εκεί, με ψέματα ουσιαστικά, ε αυτό παραπάει.
Κι όσο περνάνε οι μέρες τόσο χειρότερα με κάνεις. Εσύ κάνεις τη δουλειά σου μια χαρά, εγώ πνίγομαι στο σπίτι μου με γραμμές που σέρνονται. Κι όσο σκέφτομαι ότι αν είχα φύγει τότε θα είχα ήδη την 100άρα από Γενάρη, ε να με προσέχεις λίγο περισσότερο όταν έρχομαι να σε ρωτήσω τι θα γίνει με τη ρημάδα τη γειτονιά..  :Wink: 

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που σκέφτομαι να φύγω και να αφήσω το απαράδεκτο χρέος που θα μου βάλουν, δεν χρωστάω το παραμικρό σε κανέναν και δεν θα το έκανα ποτέ. Αλλά βγαίνω από τα ρούχα μου μέρα με τη μέρα..

----------


## dimitriscrete

> Βλάκας πιάστηκα δεν το συζητώ. Είναι μια εταιρία που δεν μου δημιούργησε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα τόσα χρόνια, δεν με απασχόλησαν και δεν τους απασχόλησα ποτέ. 
> Έληγε το συμβόλαιο όμως και δεν είχα περιθώρια, επίσης τον Δεκέμβρη δεν είχαμε τίποτα ουσιαστικό στην περιοχή από καμία εταιρεία. Έκανα το λάθος και πήγα εκεί μετά από πολλά πολλά χρόνια, κάθε μου λογαριασμός πληρώνονταν ηλεκτρονικά. Με έπιασαν στον ύπνο και στο μπλα μπλα, υπέγραψα νέο συμβόλαιο κι απλώς στάθηκα στα λόγια τους περιμένοντας. 
> 
> Σύντομα Wind και Cosmote έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα. Η Nova με πήγε στον Φλεβάρη, "σίγουρα πράγματα".. ο Φλεβάρης έγινε Μάρτης κι ο Μάρτης έγινε αυτό που τελικά δεν ήξεραν κι οι ίδιοι από την αρχή. "Το καλό πράγμα", ειρωνία και χαζόγελο.
> 
> Φταίω εγώ αν φύγω και δεν τους πληρώσω τίποτα εκτός από τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό;


Λοιπόν είμαι κι εγώ στην ίδια περιοχή και περιμένω πως και πως για το VDSL της NOVA. Πήρα πριν 10 μέρες τηλέφωνο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και δεν γνώριζαν για το πότε θα συνδεθεί η περιοχή μας. Μου αντιπρότεινε λοιπόν Fiber to home που θα είναι διαθέσιμο στο τέλος του μήνα. ΟΚ του λέω και μου είπε οτι θα με καλέσουν αυτοί. Με παίρνουν πριν 1 εβδομάδα και μου λένε ´έχετε ζητήσει αναβάθμιση ?´. Παραλίγο να πανηγυρίσω ???? αλλά τζίφος : δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητας την περιοχή σας μου λέει. Χθες με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο από το 13831 - τμήμα προσφορών. Για το Fiber to home μου λέει. Έχετε ελέγξει εάν η περιοχή σας ανήκει στις περιοχές που έχει συνδεθεί ? Όχι της λέω και το ελέγχω όταν κλείσαμε. Ούτε καν ! Εάν δεν είχα την τηλεόραση ειλικρινά θα είχα φύγει κι ας πλήρωνα την ρήτρα. Η WIND μου είπε οτι η ρήτρα είναι παραμύθι και κανένας δεν πληρώνει. Δεν μπορούν λέει να σου κάνουν τίποτα. Τα Novacinema είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που με κρατάει στην Nova αλλά εάν δεν γίνει τίποτα σε 1-2 μήνες θα φύγω ????.

----------


## ChriZ

> Λοιπόν είμαι κι εγώ στην ίδια περιοχή και περιμένω πως και πως για το VDSL της NOVA. Πήρα πριν 10 μέρες τηλέφωνο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και δεν γνώριζαν για το πότε θα συνδεθεί η περιοχή μας. Μου αντιπρότεινε λοιπόν Fiber to home που θα είναι διαθέσιμο στο τέλος του μήνα. ΟΚ του λέω και μου είπε οτι θα με καλέσουν αυτοί. Με παίρνουν πριν 1 εβδομάδα και μου λένε ´έχετε ζητήσει αναβάθμιση ?´. Παραλίγο να πανηγυρίσω ???? αλλά τζίφος : δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητας την περιοχή σας μου λέει. Χθες με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο από το 13831 - τμήμα προσφορών. Για το Fiber to home μου λέει. Έχετε ελέγξει εάν η περιοχή σας ανήκει στις περιοχές που έχει συνδεθεί ? Όχι της λέω και το ελέγχω όταν κλείσαμε. Ούτε καν ! Εάν δεν είχα την τηλεόραση ειλικρινά θα είχα φύγει κι ας πλήρωνα την ρήτρα. Η WIND μου είπε οτι η ρήτρα είναι παραμύθι και κανένας δεν πληρώνει. Δεν μπορούν λέει να σου κάνουν τίποτα. Τα Novacinema είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που με κρατάει στην Nova αλλά εάν δεν γίνει τίποτα σε 1-2 μήνες θα φύγω ????.


Βασικά ο υπάλληλος της wind που σου είπε δεν πληρώνει κανείς τη ρήτρα, είναι ο ίδιος που θα σου ελεγε ότι πρέπει να την πληρώσεις αν έφευγες από αυτούς.. 
Τα λενε για να σε πάρουν πελάτη, αλλά αν σου στείλουν κανα μπιλιετακι περιποιημένο μετά από καιρό εσύ θα τρέχεις οχι αυτός..

----------


## dimitriscrete

> Βασικά ο υπάλληλος της wind που σου είπε δεν πληρώνει κανείς τη ρήτρα, είναι ο ίδιος που θα σου ελεγε ότι πρέπει να την πληρώσεις αν έφευγες από αυτούς.. 
> Τα λενε για να σε πάρουν πελάτη, αλλά αν σου στείλουν κανα μπιλιετακι περιποιημένο μετά από καιρό εσύ θα τρέχεις οχι αυτός..


   Συμφωνώ. Το υπέγραψες άλλωστε !

----------


## STILO

Τι να πούμε και εμείς που παίρνουμε από ΑΚ και δεν βλέπω να βάζουν καμπίνα για το ΚΑΦΑΟ της περιοχής μου γιατί είναι κοντά στο DSLAM. Υπομονή φάγατε το γάιδαρο φάγατε την ουρά στην τρίχα θα κολλήσετε; Δεν ειρωνεύομαι αλλά και ο αδερφός μου που είναι NOVA απέναντι έχει την καμπίνα και απλά την βλέπει. Vdsl ακόμα και ανανέωσε και αυτός τον Δεκέμβριο.

----------


## minas

> Τι να πούμε και εμείς που παίρνουμε από ΑΚ και δεν βλέπω να βάζουν καμπίνα για το ΚΑΦΑΟ της περιοχής μου γιατί είναι κοντά στο DSLAM. Υπομονή φάγατε το γάιδαρο φάγατε την ουρά στην τρίχα θα κολλήσετε; Δεν ειρωνεύομαι αλλά και ο αδερφός μου που είναι NOVA απέναντι έχει την καμπίνα και απλά την βλέπει. Vdsl ακόμα και ανανέωσε και αυτός τον Δεκέμβριο.


Υποθέτω έχεις ελέγξει και τις αναθέσεις FTTH και δεν είσαι μέσα;

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα

Θελω να βαλω μια νεα γραμμη. Η καμπινα μου ειναι η 1560-108.

Αξιζει να βαλω την εταιρια στην οποια ανηκει η καμπινα (Wind ή ΟΤΕ), μπας και παρει πιο γρηγορα vdsl ?
(Αυτη την στιγμη εχει μονο adsl)

Ευχαριστω

----------


## STILO

Εννοείς ΚΑΦΑΟ όχι καμπίνα. Μιλάς για μεταφορά γραμμής νέα αριθμοδοτηση δημιουργία βρόγχου.

----------


## BossDoc

Ηρθε η Κατοστάρα και το ping παντού παρέμεινε το ίδιο.... ΜΟΝΟ η ταχύτητα άλλαξε και να μην έχω μεγαλύτερο ping ότι και να κάνω στο pc (download stream klp).
Είναι λογικό;

----------


## npatch

Εμενα ο τυπακος που ηρθε εκ μερους της Wind για να με αλλαξει απο ΟΤΕ με 26/μηνα αντι το 30 στο site, μου πε οτι εγω υπογραφω και δεν ασχολουμαι. Η Wind ασχολειται με ολα. Επισης του ειπα για τη ρητρα και μου ειπε οτι δεν υφισταται απο το Χ ετος γιατι μπλα μπλα (δεν θυμαμαι λεπτομεριες αλλα μου ειπε οτι ειχε βγει καποια αποφαση για ολους τους παροχους). Προφανως εγω του ειπα οκ θα το σκεφτω πρωτα, σιγα μην υπεγραφα κατι στη ζουλα. Επισης μου ειπε και οτι η καμπινα μου ειναι ενεργοποιημενη (πριν 2 βδομαδες πηρε νουμερο και ακομα να ενεργοποιηθει). Απο δω κ στο εξης, θα ζηταω να καταγραψω τετοιες φασεις, με συγκαταθεση του πωλητη(την οποια θα πρεπει να δωσει ο ιδιος κατα την αρχη καταγραφης, συν το ονομα του). Να μπορεις να κανεις ευκολα καταγγελια μετα αν λενε βλακειες.

Τουλαχιστον οταν μιλας μεσω τηλεφωνου σου λενε οτι καταγραφουν κλησεις για παν ενδεχομενο. Αν σου ειπαν λαθος πραγματα μεσω τηλεφωνου, μπορεις να το κυνηγησεις. Και νομιζω απτη στιγμη που υπαρχει μηνυμα καταγραφης, υποχρεουνται βασει GDPR να μην τα "χασουν".

ΥΓ: Εμενα προσωπικα με συμφερει να πληρωσω ρητρα ακομα και να μην την πληρωνει η wind κ καλα στο 26/μηνα οπως μου πε ο τυπακος, γιατι ληγει το Σεπτεμβρη το συμβολαιο μου και η διαφορα θα καλυφθει απλα στις διαφορες τιμης καποια στιγμη. Επισης η καμπινα της wind ειναι στα 10μ, οπως και το καφαο του ΟΤΕ, οποτε δεν πιστευω οτι θα εμπλακει χαλκος του ΟΤΕ (αν πιστευω λαθος, πειτε μου).

----------


## ChriZ

> Εμενα ο τυπακος που ηρθε εκ μερους της Wind για να με αλλαξει απο ΟΤΕ με 26/μηνα αντι το 30 στο site, μου πε οτι εγω υπογραφω και δεν ασχολουμαι. Η Wind ασχολειται με ολα. Επισης του ειπα για τη ρητρα και μου ειπε οτι δεν υφισταται απο το Χ ετος γιατι μπλα μπλα (δεν θυμαμαι λεπτομεριες αλλα μου ειπε οτι ειχε βγει καποια αποφαση για ολους τους παροχους).


Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που ο υφιστάμενος πάροχος μπορεί να σου προσφέρει υπηρεσία. Το να φύγεις πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου σου λόγω καλύτερης τιμής από άλλον δεν συνιστά σε καμία περίπτωση βέβαια λόγο αποχώρησης αζημίως




> ΥΓ: Εμενα προσωπικα με συμφερει να πληρωσω ρητρα ακομα και να μην την πληρωνει η wind κ καλα στο 26/μηνα οπως μου πε ο τυπακος, γιατι ληγει το Σεπτεμβρη το συμβολαιο μου και η διαφορα θα καλυφθει απλα στις διαφορες τιμης καποια στιγμη. Επισης η καμπινα της wind ειναι στα 10μ, οπως και το καφαο του ΟΤΕ, οποτε δεν πιστευω οτι θα εμπλακει χαλκος του ΟΤΕ (αν πιστευω λαθος, πειτε μου).


Η μοναδική περίπτωση που δεν εμπλέκεται χαλκός ΟΤΕ είναι στο FTTH

- - - Updated - - -

Από τον ΟΤΕ για να πάρεις καλύτερη τιμή, μόνο όταν θα λήγει το συμβόλαιό σου, δυστυχώς.. Γιατί αν τους ζητήσεις αναβάθμιση τώρα, λογικά θα σε πάνε στη στάνταρ τιμή συν ότι θα ανανεωθεί το συμβόλαιό σου για την επόμενη διετία.
Και αν τους απειλήσεις ότι θα αλλάξεις πάροχο νωρίτερα πάλι δεν νομίζω να καταφέρεις κάτι γιατί ξέρουν ότι με τη ρήτρα αποχώρησης δεν θα κερδίσεις πολλά. Άντε να σε ρίξουν κανα ευρώ το μήνα, έτσι για το "τυράκι"

----------


## koukaki

Παιδια οτι εχει να κανει με Wind και Nova ειναι η ιδια εταιρια πλεον.
Μεχρι το τελος της χρονιας θα μεινει το ενα ονομα.
Οποτε αμα φυγεις απο την Nova για να πας στην Wind θα βρεθεις σε λιγο παλι στην Nova.

----------


## npatch

> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που ο υφιστάμενος πάροχος μπορεί να σου προσφέρει υπηρεσία. Το να φύγεις πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου σου λόγω καλύτερης τιμής από άλλον δεν συνιστά σε καμία περίπτωση βέβαια λόγο αποχώρησης αζημίως
> 
> 
> Η μοναδική περίπτωση που δεν εμπλέκεται χαλκός ΟΤΕ είναι στο FTTH
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Από τον ΟΤΕ για να πάρεις καλύτερη τιμή, μόνο όταν θα λήγει το συμβόλαιό σου, δυστυχώς.. Γιατί αν τους ζητήσεις αναβάθμιση τώρα, λογικά θα σε πάνε στη στάνταρ τιμή συν ότι θα ανανεωθεί το συμβόλαιό σου για την επόμενη διετία.
> Και αν τους απειλήσεις ότι θα αλλάξεις πάροχο νωρίτερα πάλι δεν νομίζω να καταφέρεις κάτι γιατί ξέρουν ότι με τη ρήτρα αποχώρησης δεν θα κερδίσεις πολλά. Άντε να σε ρίξουν κανα ευρώ το μήνα, έτσι για το "τυράκι"


1) Το θεμα ειναι αλλου. Οταν ερχεται ενας υπαλληλος της Wind για να σου κανει προσφορα, ο,τι σου λενε για να σε πεισουν, πρεπει να εχει αντικτυπο, αν αυτο ειναι λανθασμενο. Δεν αμφισβητω το αν μπορεις να αποχωρησεις αζημιως, απλα οτι ο υπαλληλος τους μου ειπε οτι μπορεις γιατι βγηκε καποια καθολικη αποφαση που το επιτρεπει. Απ'την αλλη νομιζω εχουν αναφερει αλλοι στο thread οτι και καλα αλλες εταιρειες πληρωνουν για σενα τη ρητρα για να σε φερουν στο πελατολογιο τους. Δεν γνωριζω τι απ'τα δυο ή αν και τα δυο ειναι λαθος. Το μονο που μπορω να εγγυηθω ειναι οτι μου ελεγε μπαρουφες ο τυπακος. Και αυτο το ειπε μονο οταν ανεφερα οτι εχω τη ρητρα να σκεφτω και οτι δεν γνωριζω ποσο ειναι για να με μεταπεισει και μετα οταν του ειπα οτι οκ και παλι δεν θα υπογραψω κατι αμεσα, ξυνισε. Το οτι θελει να βγαλει bonus για πωληση, δε σημαινει οτι μπορει να λεει ο,τι θελει.

2) Καλα δεν νομιζω οτι με χαλαει ιδιαιτερα, αλλα θα ειναι τσαμπα μπερδεμα σε βλαβες τη στιγμη που το καφαο του ΟΤΕ με την καμπινα της Wind εχει 3μ μαξ αποσταση.

3) Απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν εχω σκοπο να παρω καλυτερη τιμη. Η καλυτερη τιμη που μου εκαναν για την κακη συνδεση που εσφαλμενα διαφημιζουν στο site τους, ηταν παλι οσο πληρωνει καποιος τωρα για 100αρα, ενω πληρωνα παραπανω απο αυτο. Αν θελανε να με κρατησουν ας το εκαναν νωριτερα(οταν το ζητησα δλδ και εφοσον υπαρχει επικυρωμενη βλαβη). Επισης ακομα και με τη Wind στα 30/μηνα, χωρις δλδ την ειδικη τιμη, παλι ειναι φτηνοτερο για μενα το πακετο της Wind.

----------


## jkoukos

> Οποτε αμα φυγεις απο την Nova για να πας στην Wind θα βρεθεις σε λιγο παλι στην Nova.


Σωστό μεν αλλά ακόμη και όταν ολοκληρωθεί η πλήρης συγχώνευση, υποχρεούται η νέα εταιρεία να ακολουθεί πιστά του όρους του συμβολαίου και τα πάγια του πακέτου που έχει ο πελάτης από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο, έως ότου λήξει η περίοδος δέσμευσης.

----------


## koukaki

> Σωστό μεν αλλά ακόμη και όταν ολοκληρωθεί η πλήρης συγχώνευση, υποχρεούται η νέα εταιρεία να ακολουθεί πιστά του όρους του συμβολαίου και τα πάγια του πακέτου που έχει ο πελάτης από τον προηγούμενο πάροχο, έως ότου λήξει η περίοδος δέσμευσης.


Ναι αλλα τυχον χρεη προς τον παλιο παροχο θα σου ερθουν στο λογαριασμο σου σε καποια φαση.
Οπως εστελνε σε καποια φαση φαντασματα λογαριασμων της Forthnet η NOVA.
Οποτε και θα πληρωσεις την ρητρα αποχωρησης απο τον εναν στον αλλο.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό εξυπακούεται. Τα χρέη, είναι πάντα χρέη και απαιτητά. Το θέμα είναι αποκλειστικά κάθε εταιρείας πόσο και με ποιον τρόπο θα τα απαιτήσει.

----------


## ChriZ

> 1) Το θεμα ειναι αλλου. Οταν ερχεται ενας υπαλληλος της Wind για να σου κανει προσφορα, ο,τι σου λενε για να σε πεισουν, πρεπει να εχει αντικτυπο, αν αυτο ειναι λανθασμενο. Δεν αμφισβητω το αν μπορεις να αποχωρησεις αζημιως, απλα οτι ο υπαλληλος τους μου ειπε οτι μπορεις γιατι βγηκε καποια καθολικη αποφαση που το επιτρεπει. Απ'την αλλη νομιζω εχουν αναφερει αλλοι στο thread οτι και καλα αλλες εταιρειες πληρωνουν για σενα τη ρητρα για να σε φερουν στο πελατολογιο τους. Δεν γνωριζω τι απ'τα δυο ή αν και τα δυο ειναι λαθος. Το μονο που μπορω να εγγυηθω ειναι οτι μου ελεγε μπαρουφες ο τυπακος. Και αυτο το ειπε μονο οταν ανεφερα οτι εχω τη ρητρα να σκεφτω και οτι δεν γνωριζω ποσο ειναι για να με μεταπεισει και μετα οταν του ειπα οτι οκ και παλι δεν θα υπογραψω κατι αμεσα, ξυνισε. Το οτι θελει να βγαλει bonus για πωληση, δε σημαινει οτι μπορει να λεει ο,τι θελει.
> 
> 2) Καλα δεν νομιζω οτι με χαλαει ιδιαιτερα, αλλα θα ειναι τσαμπα μπερδεμα σε βλαβες τη στιγμη που το καφαο του ΟΤΕ με την καμπινα της Wind εχει 3μ μαξ αποσταση.
> 
> 3) Απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν εχω σκοπο να παρω καλυτερη τιμη. Η καλυτερη τιμη που μου εκαναν για την κακη συνδεση που εσφαλμενα διαφημιζουν στο site τους, ηταν παλι οσο πληρωνει καποιος τωρα για 100αρα, ενω πληρωνα παραπανω απο αυτο. Αν θελανε να με κρατησουν ας το εκαναν νωριτερα(οταν το ζητησα δλδ και εφοσον υπαρχει επικυρωμενη βλαβη). Επισης ακομα και με τη Wind στα 30/μηνα, χωρις δλδ την ειδικη τιμη, παλι ειναι φτηνοτερο για μενα το πακετο της Wind.


1. Ναι, εντάξει ότι ο καθένας λέει ότι θέλει και τάζει λαγούς με πετραχείλια ποντάροντας στην άγνοια του κοσμάκη είναι το μόνο σίγουρο..  :One thumb up: 
2. Ε ναι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς..
3. Δυστυχώς όλοι το βάρος το ρίχνουν στο να πάρουν νέους πελάτες. Αν είσαι ήδη πελάτης είσαι υποδεέστερος. Έτσι τσαντίζεται ο ένας με τον ΟΤΕ, πάει Wind, o δεύτερος με τη Wind, πάει Vodafone κλπ... Χάνουν τον έναν με αυτές τις πρακτικες, παίρνουν τον άλλον και όλοι ευχαριστημένοι είναι...

----------


## npatch

> 1. Ναι, εντάξει ότι ο καθένας λέει ότι θέλει και τάζει λαγούς με πετραχείλια ποντάροντας στην άγνοια του κοσμάκη είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.. 
> 2. Ε ναι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αλλιώς..
> 3. Δυστυχώς όλοι το βάρος το ρίχνουν στο να πάρουν νέους πελάτες. Αν είσαι ήδη πελάτης είσαι υποδεέστερος. Έτσι τσαντίζεται ο ένας με τον ΟΤΕ, πάει Wind, o δεύτερος με τη Wind, πάει Vodafone κλπ... Χάνουν τον έναν με αυτές τις πρακτικες, παίρνουν τον άλλον και όλοι ευχαριστημένοι είναι...


Νταξει πλεον ο ΟΤΕ, μιας και η Wind εχει το δικτυο, ειναι στη θεση που ηταν ολοι οι αλλοι πριν που ο ΟΤΕ ειχε το δικτυο. Αμφιβαλλω οτι θα παραμεινουν πολλοι στον ΟΤΕ. Ουτε δικτυο εχει, ουτε μπορει να εγγυηθει κατι, ουτε τεχνικους εχει καλυτερους απτους αλλους παροχους και σιγουρα οχι καλυτερες τιμες. Δεν βλεπω τη λογικη τους στο πως προσεγγιζουν τους ηδη πελατες. Να το εκαναν πριν, να το καταλαβω, αλλα τωρα δεν βγαζει νοημα.

----------


## jkoukos

Το μόνο δίκτυο που έχει η Wind είναι η οπτική ίνα από το Α/Κ μέχρι την καμπίνα και το DSLAM αυτής. Μετά την καμπίνα το δίκτυο είναι πάλι του ΟΤΕ που εξακολουθεί και έχει έσοδα από αυτό.
Πριν την οπτική, δηλαδή από το Α/Κ και πίσω, το δίκτυο είναι του εκάστου παρόχου με τον οποίον έχει σύμβαση ο πελάτης αν και πάλι ο ΟΤΕ έχει έσοδα για την εγκατάσταση των υποδομών τους.
Όσο και να σου προξενεί εντύπωση, ο ΟΤΕ θα παραμείνει μεγάλος και με τους περισσότερους πελάτες, διότι δεν είναι μόνο το DSLAM αυτό που παίζει ρόλο.

----------


## Swishh

> Το μόνο δίκτυο που έχει η Wind είναι η οπτική ίνα από το Α/Κ μέχρι την καμπίνα και το DSLAM αυτής. Μετά την καμπίνα το δίκτυο είναι πάλι του ΟΤΕ που εξακολουθεί και έχει έσοδα από αυτό.
> Πριν την οπτική, δηλαδή από το Α/Κ και πίσω, το δίκτυο είναι του εκάστου παρόχου με τον οποίον έχει σύμβαση ο πελάτης αν και πάλι ο ΟΤΕ έχει έσοδα για την εγκατάσταση των υποδομών τους.
> Όσο και να σου προξενεί εντύπωση, ο ΟΤΕ θα παραμείνει μεγάλος και με τους περισσότερους πελάτες, διότι δεν είναι μόνο το DSLAM αυτό που παίζει ρόλο.


Αυτό αλλάζει με FTTH ή όχι;

----------


## jkoukos

Αλλάζει διότι όλο το δίκτυο από Α/Κ έως τον κατανεμητή ορόφου είναι π.χ. της Wind. Από το Α/Κ και πίσω, ότι ισχύει και σε DSL. 
Βασικά εδώ ο ΟΤΕ χάνει τα έσοδα από τον χαλκό, που σε FTTH δεν χρησιμοποιείται.

----------


## Morty1821

Ενεργοποιήθηκα ταχύτατα.. Η αίτηση έγινε το Σάββατο τηλεφωνικά..
Περιμένω ακόμα το νέο ρούτερ τώρα στα στοιχεία που θα δείτε έχω ακόμα το παλιό..
Stremαρω 4κ χωρίς buffering..  :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## koukaki

> Αλλάζει διότι όλο το δίκτυο από Α/Κ έως τον κατανεμητή ορόφου είναι π.χ. της Wind. Από το Α/Κ και πίσω, ότι ισχύει και σε DSL. 
> Βασικά εδώ ο ΟΤΕ χάνει τα έσοδα από τον χαλκό, που σε FTTH δεν χρησιμοποιείται.


Εκει που εχει παει η τιμη του χαλκου βλεπω να το ξηλωνει απο τους τοιχος και τα καφαο οταν περαστουν παντου οπτικες.

----------


## minas

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα ταχύτατα.. Η αίτηση έγινε το Σάββατο τηλεφωνικά..
> Περιμένω ακόμα το νέο ρούτερ τώρα στα στοιχεία που θα δείτε έχω ακόμα το παλιό..
> Stremαρω 4κ χωρίς buffering..


Είχες πριν xDSL από AK και σε έβαλαν πάνω σε καμπίνα ήδη; Σε μία αίτηση που έκανα Παρασκευή έχω πάρει το ρούτερ, αλλά δεν έχει γίνει ακόμη αλλαγή.
Λογικά σήμερα ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία, γιατί κάλεσε ο παλιός πάροχος για αντιπροσφορά...

----------


## Morty1821

Nαι είχα dsl πάλι οτε. Με το που είδα διαθεσιμότητα στο site της wind κάλεσα τον οτε το Σάββατο. Επειδή μέχρι την Τρίτη χθες δεν μου είχαν στείλει καν το συμβόλαιο τους ξαναπήρα και μέσα σε 5 λεπτά πήρα συμβόλαιο track number για το router και σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε η 100στάρα κιόλας. 
Μπορεί να έχεις και αύριο ! Yπομονή..

----------


## npatch

> Αλλάζει διότι όλο το δίκτυο από Α/Κ έως τον κατανεμητή ορόφου είναι π.χ. της Wind. Από το Α/Κ και πίσω, ότι ισχύει και σε DSL. 
> Βασικά εδώ ο ΟΤΕ χάνει τα έσοδα από τον χαλκό, που σε FTTH δεν χρησιμοποιείται.


Ναι αλλα αποτι μου χε πει κ τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ πληρωνει καποιο ποσο στη Wind πλεον για να μπορει να δωσει 100+ στους δικους του και γενικα για τη χρηση των καμπινων οπτικης κτλ. Το θεμα ειναι ποιος δινει παραπανω σε ποιον. Οχι? Μαλιστα πανω σ'αυτο μου ελεγε οτι και καλα ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορει να δωσει τον δωρεαν διπλασιασμο γραμμης γιατι δεν υπαρχει ακομα συμφωνια γι αυτο. Αν πχ μια καμπινα εχει αρκετες 200αρες συνδεσεις της Wind, δε μπορει ο ΟΤΕ να παει να κανει διπλασιασμους επειδη θελει. Η' μου ελεγε βλακειες κ αυτος?

----------


## manik

> Ναι αλλα αποτι μου χε πει κ τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ, ο ΟΤΕ πληρωνει καποιο ποσο στη Wind πλεον για να μπορει να δωσει 100+ στους δικους του και γενικα για τη χρηση των καμπινων οπτικης κτλ.


Το ίδιο κάνουν και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι όταν η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ. Η τιμή wholesale εξαρτάται από τον εκάστοτε πάροχο που ανήκει η καμπίνα και ο τιμοκατάλογος είναι αναρτημένος στο site του.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κάθε πάροχος πουλά υπηρεσίες στην χοντρική (εκτός της λιανικής σε εμάς του πελάτες) με εγκεκριμένο τιμοκατάλογο από την ΕΕΤΤ.
Π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ θα νοικιάσει από την Wind με Χ τιμή για να δώσει από την δική της καμπίνα, σε σένα υπηρεσία. Παράλληλα η Wind θα του καταβάλει κάποιο αντίτιμο για τον χαλκό που ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ καθώς και για τον εξοπλισμό που θα τοποθετήσει στο Α/Κ (πάλι του ΟΤΕ) όπου καταλήγει η οπτική ίνα, ώστε να λάβεις τις υπηρεσίες.

Μια χαρά μπορεί να δώσει (και θα δώσει κατά πως φαίνεται) διπλασιασμό στους πελάτες του από καμπίνα άλλου παρόχου, αρκεί να το θέλει.
Αντί λοιπόν να νοικιάσει στην χοντρική το 100άρι πακέτο, θα το κάνει με 200άρι, προφανώς πληρώνοντας το έξτρα κόστος της διαφοράς στην ταχύτητα, που ωστόσο είναι ελάχιστο σε σχέση με αυτό που πληρώνουμε στην λιανική.
Ο πάροχος στον οποίο ανήκει η καμπίνα, είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει υπηρεσία στην χοντρική σε όποιον άλλον πάροχο του την ζητήσει και σε όποια ταχύτητα θέλει. Δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί, εκτός αν δεν υπάρχουν πλέον διαθέσιμες γραμμές.

----------


## npatch

> Ο κάθε πάροχος πουλά υπηρεσίες στην χοντρική (εκτός της λιανικής σε εμάς του πελάτες) με εγκεκριμένο τιμοκατάλογο από την ΕΕΤΤ.
> Π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ θα νοικιάσει από την Wind με Χ τιμή για να δώσει από την δική της καμπίνα, σε σένα υπηρεσία. Παράλληλα η Wind θα του καταβάλει κάποιο αντίτιμο για τον χαλκό που ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ καθώς και για τον εξοπλισμό που θα τοποθετήσει στο Α/Κ (πάλι του ΟΤΕ) όπου καταλήγει η οπτική ίνα, ώστε να λάβεις τις υπηρεσίες.
> 
> Μια χαρά μπορεί να δώσει (και θα δώσει κατά πως φαίνεται) διπλασιασμό στους πελάτες του από καμπίνα άλλου παρόχου, αρκεί να το θέλει.
> Αντί λοιπόν να νοικιάσει στην χοντρική το 100άρι πακέτο, θα το κάνει με 200άρι, προφανώς πληρώνοντας το έξτρα κόστος της διαφοράς στην ταχύτητα, που ωστόσο είναι ελάχιστο σε σχέση με αυτό που πληρώνουμε στην λιανική.
> Ο πάροχος στον οποίο ανήκει η καμπίνα, είναι υποχρεωμένος να δώσει υπηρεσία στην χοντρική σε όποιον άλλον πάροχο του την ζητήσει και σε όποια ταχύτητα θέλει. Δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί, εκτός αν δεν υπάρχουν πλέον διαθέσιμες γραμμές.


Ευχαριστω για την επεξηγηση!

----------


## Morty1821

Πολυ διαφωτιστικός ! Ευχαριστούμε! Άραγε εγώ τώρα που έβαλα 100σταρα παίζει να με πιάσει και η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση σε κάποια φάση;  :ROFL:  Να πάω 200 λέει.. 
Δεν νομίζω φυσικά θα δουν πότε έκανα το νέο συμβόλαιο και οτι στην ουσία αναβαθμίστηκα οικιοθελώς γιατί άμα περίμενα..

Και κάτι άλλο παιδιά. Το attainable rate είναι το μέγιστο που μπορώ να πιάσω σε vsdl; Ή εξαρτάται και αυτό κάθε φορά απο το προφίλ της γραμμής 50 100 200;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Λογικα η αναβαθμιση θα σε πιασει. Δεν παιζει ρόλο το πότε αναβαθμιστηκες. Εδω θα ειμαστε να το δουμε. 
Το attainable που λες ναι ειναι το μεγιστο που μπορει να πιασει η γραμμη. Εσυ εισαι ακομα με 17a profile και τα στατιστικα ειναι αριστα. Λογικα θα σου στειλουν απο ΟΤΕ καποιο με 35b profile (ή Speedport Plus ή το καινουριο ΖΤΕ που τώρα αρχισαν να δινουν) που φτανει εως 300Mbps στα χαρτια (αυτο χρησιμοποιουν για τις 200αρες). Το 17a φτανει εως 140-150. Στις καμπινες της Wind ολα παιζουν με 35b (απο 50 μεχρι 200) οπότε με το καινουριο ρουτερ θα δεις την πραγματικη δυνατοτητα της γραμμης σου. Ελπιζω μονο να μην τα ειπα μπερδεμενα και να καταλαβες! :Laughing:

----------


## MichalisRG

Τελικά θα περιμένω ακόμη επειδή είδα στα αρχεία ότι για κάποιο λόγο η διεύθυνση μου εμφανίζεται σε δύο καμπίνες και όχι σε μία. Μάλλον έχουν χωρίσει την περιοχή ή κάτι τέτοιο γιατί βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι και έναν αριθμό σπιτιού πριν από το δικό μου στην οδό που μένω και η καμπίνα που μάλλον είναι η δική μου είναι η 1398-317 η οποία είναι ακόμη pending. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με αυτό το θέμα... Έχει τύχει σε κανέναν άλλο κάτι παρόμοιο ή με κυνηγάει η γκαντεμιά παντού;

----------


## Morty1821

> Λογικα η αναβαθμιση θα σε πιασει. Δεν παιζει ρόλο το πότε αναβαθμιστηκες. Εδω θα ειμαστε να το δουμε. 
> Το attainable που λες ναι ειναι το μεγιστο που μπορει να πιασει η γραμμη. Εσυ εισαι ακομα με 17a profile και τα στατιστικα ειναι αριστα. Λογικα θα σου στειλουν απο ΟΤΕ καποιο με 35b profile (ή Speedport Plus ή το καινουριο ΖΤΕ που τώρα αρχισαν να δινουν) που φτανει εως 300Mbps στα χαρτια (αυτο χρησιμοποιουν για τις 200αρες). Το 17a φτανει εως 140-150. Στις καμπινες της Wind ολα παιζουν με 35b (απο 50 μεχρι 200) οπότε με το καινουριο ρουτερ θα δεις την πραγματικη δυνατοτητα της γραμμης σου. Ελπιζω μονο να μην τα ειπα μπερδεμενα και να καταλαβες!


Σε ευχαριστώ!Απολύτως κατανοητά. Αύριο θα πάρω το ρούτερ απο τα ελτά θα το βάλω και θα σας ανεβάσω τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης.

----------


## Άλαν

γεια σας παιδια εγω ειχα θεματα με την 100αρα... ειμαι στην VODAFONE...  τελικα μετα απο 5-6 μηνες με αλλαγη οριου και πορτας απο τον ΟΤΕ σε adsl τοτε ειχαν βρει προβλημα στο dslam προβληματικη ρεγκλετα και σημερα που ηρθε παλι ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ αποκατεστησε χαλασμενο κουμπωμα στο καφαο ενος απο τα δυο καλωδια και συν αλλαγη ρουτερ απο το λευκο το ZTE H267A σε  Sercomm H300s οριστε και η φωτο με το ασπρο και με το μαυρο και τι αλλαγες ειδα μετα την αποκατασταση του καλωδιου οπως και η σωστη τοποθετηση μπριζας απο τον τεχνικο της VODAFONE μεσα στο σπιτι μου....      
η 2 τελευταιες φωτο ειναι και το προβλημα που ειχα   
για την ΜΕΣΣΑΡΑ δε ξερω τι παιζει εκει με τις ταχυτητες και τι πακετα εχουν...αν γνωριζει καποιος ας μου πει

----------


## ChriZ

Είδες τι σου είναι η σωστή καλωδιωση (εντος και εκτός σπιτιού; )
Πριν δεν έφτανες ούτε τα 80 (δεν θυμάμαι πόσο ήταν που τα λέγαμε στο άλλο νημα) με ανωτατη 120. Τωρα χτυπάς 300αρα αν θες ( παιζει βέβαια ρολο και το ρουτερ που υποστηρίζει 35b)

----------


## Iris07

Εμένα μου αρέσει το τηλέφωνο αντίκα!  :Razz:

----------


## dimyok

Το κανονικο λειτουργικο τους τηλεφωνο ηταν μαζι με το σεμεδακι  :Razz:

----------


## Άλαν

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά παιδιά είχα όλη αυτή την ταλαιπωρία αλλά τελείωσε και όλα είναι οκ πλέον...σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον.... Το σπίτι είναι του 98 πολυκατοικία το τηλέφωνο το πήρα από συγγενή  ως αναμνηστικό αν και δουλεύει γιατί του έχω αλλάξει το κλιπ και πλέον είναι λειτουργικό μια ζωή με ασυρμάτους είμαστε από το 94 και μετά... το σεμεδακι ξέρετε όλοι πως οι ΕΛΛΗΝΊΔΕΣ ΜΑΝΆΔΕΣ μόνο τέτοια βάζουν και προτιμούν... 29 γενεές συνιστούν σεμεδακια αυτές ξέρουν.... ΤΈΛΟΣ η ταλαιπωρία...
Όποιος γνωρίζει από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης περιοχή Μεσσαρά να μου πει για ταχύτητες μέγιστα ελάχιστα ευχαριστώ.
Για να γελάσουμε λίγο τι έπιανα σε adsl γραμμή

----------


## manik

> Όποιος γνωρίζει από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης περιοχή Μεσσαρά να μου πει για ταχύτητες μέγιστα ελάχιστα ευχαριστώ


Μεσσαρά είναι μια ολόκληρη περιοχή. Που ακριβώς ψάχνεις;

----------


## Άλαν

Αγίους δέκα

----------


## manik

> Αγίους δέκα


Έχει και ADSL και VDSL εκεί πολύ καλές ταχύτητες από OTE και VF δικές τους καμπίνες.

----------


## Άλαν

Manik σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## STILO

Κάνα νέο ρε παιδιά για τα υπόλοιπα ΚΑΦΑΟ που δεν είναι στην εν λόγω αναβάθμιση ξέρει κανείς ; Είναι δυο στα Καμίνια η 409 και η 413 είναι κοντά σχετικά στο ΑΚ.

----------


## costas64

Μετα απο 5 μέρες που έχω κάνει την αίτηση για 100αρα επικοινώνησα  με την wind για να δω ποτε θα γίνει η σύνδεση επειδή το γρήγορο internet μου είναι απαραίτητο στην δουλειά   μου Έτσι μου έδωσαν απεριόριστα internet στο κινητό μαζί με 1500 λεπτά για 14 μέρες Δωρεάν μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση

----------


## Morty1821

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. 

Ήρθε το ΖΤΕ ρουτεράκι απο τον οτέ. Την συνδεσμολογία να την κάνω κανονικά όπως στις οδηγίες με τα φιλτρα σπλιτερ κτλ; Σταθερό δεν χρησιμοποιώ.. αλλα το σπλιτερ που γραφει 35b να το κουμπωσω; 
Προβληματίστηκα δεν είχα πριν ούτε παλιά..  Με το speedport που έχω προς το παρών απο ταχύτητα πάει άψογα. Αλλά θα βάλω το νέο είναι και μαύρο πάει καλύτερα στο σαλονι  :Razz: 


Πάντως η wind σε τιμολογιακή πολιτική σκίζει. Πήρε το μάτι μου και τα νέα προγράμματα σε κινητη με απεριόριστα gb.. Αν είχα καλό σήμα εδώ που μένω με κάτι τέτοιο ίσως να μην έβαζα vsdl   :Laughing:  
O ΠΟΤΕ θα κατεβάσει καθόλου τις τιμές μετα απο αυτά τι λετε..;

----------


## AlexT544

όχι μην βάλεις σπλιττερ ,απευθειας το ρουτερ ΠΑΝΤΑ στην πρώτη πρίζα τηλεφώνου
Και τσέκαρε ότι δεν υπάρχουν διακλαδώσεις κλπ

----------


## UltraB

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. 
> 
> Ήρθε το ΖΤΕ ρουτεράκι απο τον οτέ. Την συνδεσμολογία να την κάνω κανονικά όπως στις οδηγίες με τα φιλτρα σπλιτερ κτλ; Σταθερό δεν χρησιμοποιώ.. αλλα το σπλιτερ που γραφει 35b να το κουμπωσω; 
> Προβληματίστηκα δεν είχα πριν ούτε παλιά..  Με το speedport που έχω προς το παρών απο ταχύτητα πάει άψογα. Αλλά θα βάλω το νέο είναι και μαύρο πάει καλύτερα στο σαλονι 
> 
> 
> Πάντως η wind σε τιμολογιακή πολιτική σκίζει. Πήρε το μάτι μου και τα νέα προγράμματα σε κινητη με απεριόριστα gb.. Αν είχα καλό σήμα εδώ που μένω με κάτι τέτοιο ίσως να μην έβαζα vsdl   
> O ΠΟΤΕ θα κατεβάσει καθόλου τις τιμές μετα απο αυτά τι λετε..;


Βάλε μας αν θέλεις ένα συγκριτικό με τα σταστιστικά που σου δίνει το Plus και το ZTE.

----------


## Morty1821

Νομίζω φαίνεται ποιο είναι ποιο. 
Έκανα όπως μου είπατε δεν έβαλα τίποτα απευθείας πρίζα.

Τώρα που τα ξαναβλέπω γιατί έχω μεγαλύτερο attainable rate στο up με το παλιό;  :Razz:

----------


## UltraB

Και εμένα συνέβη αυτό όσο αφορά το up στο ZTE, δε γνωρίζω το λόγο όμως.
Βέβαια, εμένα μου ανέβασε περίπου ~70Mbps το down αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά placebo αν κρίνω από την απόσταση μου από την καμπίνα. Τα δικά σου νούμερα όσο αφορά το attainable πάντα μου φαίνονται αρκετά πιο λογικά.

----------


## PEPES

> Νομίζω φαίνεται ποιο είναι ποιο. 
> Έκανα όπως μου είπατε δεν έβαλα τίποτα απευθείας πρίζα.
> 
> Τώρα που τα ξαναβλέπω γιατί έχω μεγαλύτερο attainable rate στο up με το παλιό;


Στο καινουριο εισαι με 35b ενω στο παλιο με 17a...και ο φιλος απο πανω ειναι με 35b...και οντως και το up στο attainable rate επρεπε να ηταν πιο πανω λογω 35b... λιγο παραξενο...

----------


## nkostaki

Έχει αναφερθεί συχνά η προωθητική ενέργεια της Wind με τα 26€ για 100άρα. Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια αντίστοιχη προσφορά για 200άρα (τι σου είναι η απληστία);

----------


## Iris07

Κάποια προσφορά πρέπει να παίζει και για τις 200άρες σε σχέση με τις επίσημες τιμές στο site της Wind..

Ιδίως για νέους πελάτες..

----------


## Kostinos

> Κάποια προσφορά πρέπει να παίζει και για τις 200άρες σε σχέση με τις επίσημες τιμές στο site της Wind..
> 
> Ιδίως για νέους πελάτες..


Ιδίως άν είναι κι καμπίνα της Wind :Razz: ...
Στο sfbb έχει διαθεσιμότητα;

----------


## npatch

> Ιδίως άν είναι κι καμπίνα της Wind...
> Στο sfbb έχει διαθεσιμότητα;


Αν ειναι 200αρα η συνδεση, δεν περναει η συνδεση απο καφαο ΟΤΕ για να παει στον πελατη? Η' εννοουσες κατι αλλο?

----------


## minas

> Αν ειναι 200αρα η συνδεση, δεν περναει η συνδεση απο καφαο ΟΤΕ για να παει στον πελατη? Η' εννοουσες κατι αλλο?


Μετά το KV του OTE μπορεί να καταλήγει σε καμπίνα της Wind, κι από εκεί να φεύγει οπτική. Είναι η πιο ευνοϊκή περίπτωση για τη Wind.

----------


## npatch

> Μετά το KV του OTE μπορεί να καταλήγει σε καμπίνα της Wind, κι από εκεί να φεύγει οπτική. Είναι η πιο ευνοϊκή περίπτωση για τη Wind.


για ftth δλδ?

----------


## minas

> για ftth δλδ?


Όχι, άσχετα ότι ανέφερε sfbb ως εναλλακτική. Μιλάμε για FTTC, όπου η καμπίνα με τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό είναι της Wind.
Το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ φεύγει από το κτίριο και πάει στο KV κι από εκεί μία μικρή απόσταση μέχρι την καμπίνα της Wind.
Εκεί σταματάει ο χαλκός, όλη η κίνηση δρομολογείται μέσω της οπτικής ίνας της καμπίνας.
Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι λογικό η Wind να προτιμάει να πάρει και τον συνδρομητή λιανικής, παρά να πουλήσει μία θύρα VDSL σε άλλο πάροχο.

- - - Updated - - -

Για την ιστορία, ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα μία γραμμή που είχα ζητήσει από Wind στις 18/03. Πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη ή από τις πολύ λίγες στην καμπίνα.
Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι καρφωμένη στα 110/11 με SNR 32dB up/down, με το Zyxel που δίνουν  :One thumb up:

----------


## npatch

> Όχι, άσχετα ότι ανέφερε sfbb ως εναλλακτική. Μιλάμε για FTTC, όπου η καμπίνα με τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό είναι της Wind.
> Το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ φεύγει από το κτίριο και πάει στο KV κι από εκεί μία μικρή απόσταση μέχρι την καμπίνα της Wind.
> Εκεί σταματάει ο χαλκός, όλη η κίνηση δρομολογείται μέσω της οπτικής ίνας της καμπίνας.
> Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι λογικό η Wind να προτιμάει να πάρει και τον συνδρομητή λιανικής, παρά να πουλήσει μία θύρα VDSL σε άλλο πάροχο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Για την ιστορία, ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα μία γραμμή που είχα ζητήσει από Wind στις 18/03. Πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη ή από τις πολύ λίγες στην καμπίνα.
> Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι καρφωμένη στα 110/11 με SNR 32dB up/down, με το Zyxel που δίνουν


Αυτο ξερω, απλα με μπερδεψε ο τροπος που ειπωθηκε. Ηταν λες κ η καμπινα της Wind ηταν προαιρετικη για 200αρες, ενω περιμενα οτι ηταν must.

Καμια καινουρια λιστα με νεες ημερομηνιες ενεργοποιησης υπαρχει? Η καμπινα Wind διπλα μου εχει παρει νουμερακι ποσες μερες αλλα δεν βλεπω καμια κινητικοτητα.

----------


## gxyp

Ενεργοποιήθηκα στη Wind fiber 100 χθες.. Πολύ γρήγορη ενεργοποίηση χωρίς προβλήματα.. Πρώτη είκονα γύρω στα 80mpbs ενσύρματα έχω και γύρω στο 14 ping..

----------


## costas64

Αναβάθμισα την γραμμη μου  στη Wind  σε 100 πριν 2 μέρες . Eνεργοποίηση  βαση του χρονοδιαγράμματος που μου είχαν δώσει  από την εξυπηρετηση. πελατών σε 5 μέρες , Speedtest  98 d 10 u  ενσύρματα .
Θέλω να τονίσω πως άμεση και ευγενική ήταν η τεχνική τους υποστήριξη και ποσό πρόθυμοι ήταν να μου απαντήσουν σε κάθε απορία μου.

----------


## Iris07

Είναι το νέο πρόσωπο της Wind (Nova) !!  :Cool: 

Τα κοιτάει όλα η UG τώρα..  :Razz:

----------


## nkostaki

> Μετά το KV του OTE μπορεί να καταλήγει σε καμπίνα της Wind, κι από εκεί να φεύγει οπτική. Είναι η πιο ευνοϊκή περίπτωση για τη Wind.


Στην περίπτωσή μου, το KV το OTE βρίσκεται μπροστά από το αμέσως διπλανό μου κτήριο (στα 7 μ. - επι πεζοδρομίου - από την είσοδο καλωδίωσης ΟΤΕ στο κτήριό μου). Κολλητά δίπλα στο KV φτιάχτηκε η καμπίνα Wind J236. Τι καλό μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό (άντε και κοντή γιορτή, το xls δείχνει ημ/νία ενεργοποίησης super vectoring 5/4);

----------


## minas

> Στην περίπτωσή μου, το KV το OTE βρίσκεται μπροστά από το αμέσως διπλανό μου κτήριο (στα 7 μ. - επι πεζοδρομίου - από την είσοδο καλωδίωσης ΟΤΕ στο κτήριό μου). Κολλητά δίπλα στο KV φτιάχτηκε η καμπίνα Wind J236. Τι καλό μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό (άντε και κοντή γιορτή, το xls δείχνει ημ/νία ενεργοποίησης super vectoring 5/4);


Σημαίνει ότι, ελλείψει απροόπτου, από αύριο θα έχεις διαθεσιμότητα 200 Mbps  :Wink: 
Ο χαλκός που θα διατρέξει το σήμα σου είναι: Η διαδρομή μέσα στο κτίριο + μέχρι το KV + μέχρι την J236.

----------


## MICHAELBST

Στα Νέα Αλάτσατα υπάρχει κάτι να ελπίζουμε; Μέχρι 24mbbs είναι οι γραμμές αλλά πιάνω 4mbbs! Έχει κανείς κάποια ενημέρωση για το πότε θα έχουμε VDSL;

----------


## minas

> Στα Νέα Αλάτσατα υπάρχει κάτι να ελπίζουμε; Μέχρι 24mbbs είναι οι γραμμές αλλά πιάνω 4mbbs! Έχει κανείς κάποια ενημέρωση για το πότε θα έχουμε VDSL;


Φαντάζομαι το ΑΚ Φορτέτσας σας καλύπτει. Τα KV που αναβαθμίζονται ή πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν με καμπίνες Wind στην τρέχουσα ανάθεση είναι αυτές:
2075-105
2075-107
2075-109
2075-111
2075-403
2075-405
2075-407
2075-409
2075-411
2075-413
Εάν δεν είσαι σε μία από αυτές, θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις κι άλλο. Από αυτές όλες εκτός από δύο ολοκληρώθηκαν το 2021, μία τον Φεβρουάριο και μία είναι σε εκκρεμότητα.

----------


## doger7

Καλησπέρα, μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ποτέ υα ενεργοποιήσουν την J055 Ανθέων 1560-265 έχει πάρει ρεύμα απο 9/3/2022 και νούμερο στις 11/3/2022.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## MICHAELBST

> Φαντάζομαι το ΑΚ Φορτέτσας σας καλύπτει. Τα KV που αναβαθμίζονται ή πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν με καμπίνες Wind στην τρέχουσα ανάθεση είναι αυτές:
> 2075-105
> 2075-107
> 2075-109
> 2075-111
> 2075-403
> 2075-405
> 2075-407
> 2075-409
> ...


1560-279 είναι το ΑΚ και μάλλον θα περιμένω και άλλο...........

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!

----------


## geostra

Περνώντας σήμερα από την καμπίνα στη Σερρων στις Πατέλες, 697-141, είδα χαρτί που ενημερώνει για έργα εκσκαφών από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ στις 5/4...  :Clap:  :Thumbs up:  :Rocker:

----------


## minas

> 1560-279 είναι το ΑΚ και μάλλον θα περιμένω και άλλο...........
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!


Κι αυτή σε εκκρεμότητα είναι, αλλά οι καμπίνες που έχουν απομείνει αντιστοιχούν σε 1-2 μήνες το πολύ. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και κάποιες "δύσκολες" που κάπου έχουν σκαλώσει (πχ εάν στην παραπάνω τώρα βάζουν ρεύμα!), αλλά λογικά πριν το καλοκαίρι θα πρέπει να έχουν παραδοθεί σχεδόν όλες.

----------


## dimitriscrete

Σήμερα πέρασα από την NOVA και εμφανίζει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα στο Μασταμπά. Έτσι προχώρησα σε αναβάθμιση σε VDSL 100άρα. Το λέω σε όσους περιμένουν τόσο καιρό, είναι στην NOVA και μένουν στην περιοχή αυτή.

----------


## npatch

> Σήμερα πέρασα από την NOVA και εμφανίζει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα στο Μασταμπά. Έτσι προχώρησα σε αναβάθμιση σε VDSL 100άρα. Το λέω σε όσους περιμένουν τόσο καιρό, είναι στην NOVA και μένουν στην περιοχή αυτή.


Μασταμπα ειμαι κ γω αλλα μολις τσεκαρα Wind και ακομα να δωσουν στην οδο μου. Η καμπινα ειναι στα 10μ, μαζι κ το καφαο του ΟΤΕ και εχει νουμερακι (J111) εδω κ μιαμιση βδομαδα αν οχι παραπανω.

----------


## GiorgosX23

Σας έχω νέα για όσους έχουν σύνδεσεις COSMOTE/OTE.

Μένω Μασταμπά και μόλις είδα διαθεσιμότητα VDSL για την περιοχή μου πήγα σε κατάστημα COSMOTE για αναβάθμιση από ADSL24.
Η πωλήτρια με ενημέρωσε πως όντως υπάρχει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα VDSL μέχρι 200Mbit όπως όλοι ξέρουμε άλλα έχουν εντολές άνωθεν να ΜΗΝ προχωράνε σε αναβαθμίσεις συνδέσεων ADSL σε VDSL μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων που κάνει η COSMOTE.
Μου είπε όμως πως αν ήταν επιτακτική ανάγκη για VDSL λόγω χαμηλής ταχυτητας του ADSL μπορούσα να κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση με κόστος 42€ το μήνα για VDSL50!
Εγώ έπαθα σοκ και τους είπα με τέτοια τιμή ξεχάστε το! 
Στο εξοχικό μου έχω βάλει COSMOTE VDSL50 με πρόγραμμα 420 λεπτών για κινητά με τιμή 36€ το μήνα. (Μέγιστη ταχύτητα για εκεί είναι τα 50Mbit)
Αν είναι δυνατόν να πληρώσω στο Ηράκλειο 42€/μήνα για 50Mbit από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν και ταχύτητες μέχρι 200.
Εντέλει η κοπέλα συμφώνησε μαζί μου και μου είπε να περιμένω μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διπλασιασμός όπου θα έχω VDSL50 με 25€/μήνα που πληρώνω τώρα. 
Και αν θα ήθελα ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, να διαπραγματευτώ την τιμή (ναι αυτή τη λέξη χρησιμοποίησε) μέτα που θα γίνει ο διπλασιασμός.

Αύτα ηταν τα νέα σχετικά με την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην COSMOTE αυτή τη στιγμή.

Επίσης διάβασα ότι η Vodafone κατέθεσε ασφαλιστικά μέτρα στην COSMOTE για τον διπλασιασμό ταχυτήτων οπότε η όλη διαδικασία αναμέμεται να χρονοτριβίσει πολύ μάλλον.

----------


## minas

> Σας έχω νέα για όσους έχουν σύνδεσεις COSMOTE/OTE.
> 
> Μένω Μασταμπά και μόλις είδα διαθεσιμότητα VDSL για την περιοχή μου πήγα σε κατάστημα COSMOTE για αναβάθμιση από ADSL24.
> Η πωλήτρια με ενημέρωσε πως όντως υπάρχει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα VDSL μέχρι 200Mbit όπως όλοι ξέρουμε άλλα έχουν εντολές άνωθεν να ΜΗΝ προχωράνε σε αναβαθμίσεις συνδέσεων ADSL σε VDSL μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων που κάνει η COSMOTE.
> Μου είπε όμως πως αν ήταν επιτακτική ανάγκη για VDSL λόγω χαμηλής ταχυτητας του ADSL μπορούσα να κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση με κόστος 42€ το μήνα για VDSL50!
> Εγώ έπαθα σοκ και τους είπα με τέτοια τιμή ξεχάστε το! 
> Στο εξοχικό μου έχω βάλει COSMOTE VDSL50 με πρόγραμμα 420 λεπτών για κινητά με τιμή 36€ το μήνα. (Μέγιστη ταχύτητα για εκεί είναι τα 50Mbit)
> Αν είναι δυνατόν να πληρώσω στο Ηράκλειο 42€/μήνα για 50Mbit από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν και ταχύτητες μέχρι 200.
> Εντέλει η κοπέλα συμφώνησε μαζί μου και μου είπε να περιμένω μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διπλασιασμός όπου θα έχω VDSL50 με 25€/μήνα που πληρώνω τώρα. 
> ...


Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες  :One thumb up: 
Πάντως με τα χρήματα που σου ζητάει ο ΟΤΕ για ADSL, τώρα παίρνεις 100Mbps από τους άλλους...

----------


## ChriZ

> Σας έχω νέα για όσους έχουν σύνδεσεις COSMOTE/OTE.
> 
> Μένω Μασταμπά και μόλις είδα διαθεσιμότητα VDSL για την περιοχή μου πήγα σε κατάστημα COSMOTE για αναβάθμιση από ADSL24.
> Η πωλήτρια με ενημέρωσε πως όντως υπάρχει πλέον διαθεσιμότητα VDSL μέχρι 200Mbit όπως όλοι ξέρουμε άλλα έχουν εντολές άνωθεν να ΜΗΝ προχωράνε σε αναβαθμίσεις συνδέσεων ADSL σε VDSL μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων που κάνει η COSMOTE.
> Μου είπε όμως πως αν ήταν επιτακτική ανάγκη για VDSL λόγω χαμηλής ταχυτητας του ADSL μπορούσα να κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση με κόστος 42€ το μήνα για VDSL50!
> Εγώ έπαθα σοκ και τους είπα με τέτοια τιμή ξεχάστε το! 
> Στο εξοχικό μου έχω βάλει COSMOTE VDSL50 με πρόγραμμα 420 λεπτών για κινητά με τιμή 36€ το μήνα. (Μέγιστη ταχύτητα για εκεί είναι τα 50Mbit)
> Αν είναι δυνατόν να πληρώσω στο Ηράκλειο 42€/μήνα για 50Mbit από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν και ταχύτητες μέχρι 200.
> Εντέλει η κοπέλα συμφώνησε μαζί μου και μου είπε να περιμένω μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί ο διπλασιασμός όπου θα έχω VDSL50 με 25€/μήνα που πληρώνω τώρα. 
> ...


Μπας και μπέρδεψε τις ημερομηνίες η υπάλληλος; Σαν Πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο μου φαίνεται αυτό που σου είπε... :Mad:

----------


## Iris07

> Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες 
> Πάντως με τα χρήματα που σου ζητάει ο ΟΤΕ για ADSL, τώρα παίρνεις 100Mbps από τους άλλους...





> Μπας και μπέρδεψε τις ημερομηνίες η υπάλληλος; Σαν Πρωταπριλιάτικο αστείο μου φαίνεται αυτό που σου είπε...


Εντάξει έχουμε ακούσει παρόμοιες "ανεπίσημες" ιστορίες και από καταστήματα και από το τηλέφωνο..

Πιστεύω ότι ένας δρόμος που δεν μπορούν να σου φέρουν αντιρρήσεις είναι ο επίσημος δρόμος του Site!
Όπως το έκανα και εγώ δηλαδή..

Ο ένας λόγος ήταν αυτός ακριβώς, για να μην πέσω πάνω σε "ανεπίσημες" τακτικές..
Ο 2ος λόγος για να τους δώσω τον χρόνο να κοιτάξουν ότι μπορεί να γίνει αναβάθμιση..
(Όταν το έκανα ακόμη το σύστημα έλεγε ότι οι νέες VDSL θέλουν διερεύνηση..)

Ποιος είναι ο επίσημος δρόμος μέσω του site.. ?

Κάνεις login στο My Cosmote σου, και κοιτάς τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές που σου δίνει το σύστημα, (σαν πελάτης ήδη..)
και προχωράς στην παραγγελία σου.

Μετά κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου πει μα και μου για τις τιμές που έκλεισες..

Το θέμα των νέων τιμών που θα βγουν κάποια στιγμή το έλαβα και εγώ υπόψιν..
Όντως κάπου εκεί τα υπολογίζω..
50άρα στα ~ 25
100άρα ~ 30
200άρα ~ 35 ?

οπότε με την τιμή της 100άρας στο site που υπάρχει τώρα και πήρα, θα είμαι οκ πιστεύω μετά με 200..  :Cool:

----------


## dimyok

Δεν ειναι αστειο γιατι ιδια και σε μενα . Αμεσα σας δινουμε με 40 ευρα παγιο το μηνα . Αλλα 2 φορες μια απο το τηλεφωνο και μια απο το site μας που το αγορασατε στα 33 μαζι με tv entry pack δεν εχουμε προωθησει τιποτα ακομα ενα μηνα τωρα  !!! Λυπουμεθα πολυ και το ερευνουμε γιατι το* ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ δε μας αφηνει να ανανεωσετε το 50ρι που εχει ληξει και σας το χρεωνουμε αοριστου εδω και ενα μηνα παρα μονο στα 40+ η και σε ανωτερη τιμη !!!* Τι κανουμε εδω τωρα γιατι εχει καταντησει αηδια πλεον ηρθε ο νεος λογαριασμος 45 ευρο η ουτε 50ρα - στη πραξη τωρα συγχρονιζει 36 max χειροτερα απο ποτε !!!!

----------


## Iris07

Κάτι σελίδες πριν εδώ στο θέμα θα διαβάσεις την ιστορία ενός φίλου..  :Cool: 

Κύριοι, αιτούμαι διακοπή σε όλα τα προγράμματα μου τώρα..
(Νομίζω είχε και TV)

και αμέσως μετά, κάποια ώρα..
Μάλιστα κύριε, τι ακριβώς θέλετε να σας δώσουμε ?  :Cool: 

Αυτή βέβαια είναι η ακραία περίπτωση..
υπάρχει και η περίπτωση της φορητότητας (ακόμη και με ποινή)
αλλά θέλει να το "παίξεις" προσεκτικά και αυτό..

Μερικές φορές ακόμη και η ποινή είναι πιο συμφέρουσα σε σχέση με κάποιο νέο πρόγραμμα που μπορείς να κλείσεις..

Και ο πάροχος υπολογίζει την χασούρα του από το να σε χάσει από πελάτη.. 
μπρος την ποινή που θα σου βάλει..

----------


## minas

Θυμίζω ότι εκτός απροόπτου σήμερα έχουμε άλλες 14 ενεργοποιήσεις FTTC Wind:
1560-117
1560-229
1560-255
1560-263
1560-264
1560-265
697-127
697-164
697-267
697-285
697-313
697-323
697-405
697-406
Μεγειά στους τυχερούς  :Smile:

----------


## doger7

Καλημέρα, η 1560-265 Ανθεων J055 είναι ενεργή απο σήμερα.
Έκανα αίτηση πρωί πρωί  για 100 VDSL WIND στα 33€

----------


## nkostaki

> Θυμίζω ότι εκτός απροόπτου σήμερα έχουμε άλλες 14 ενεργοποιήσεις FTTC Wind:
> 1560-117
> 1560-229
> 1560-255
> 1560-263
> 1560-264
> 1560-265
> 697-127
> 697-164
> ...


Η 1560-117 δείχνει σήμερα με διαθεσιμότητα έως 200 (μέχρι χθες βράδυ έως 24).

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να υπάρχει ειδική τιμή προσφοράς στα 200 (όπως τα 26€ στα 100) θα μπορούσε παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσει;

----------


## giorgosk

Μένουμε Αλικαρνασσό..Αρτεμισίας....

Σήμερα έγινε η αναβάθμιση  στο Cosmote DP100 L  
Πριν ήμουν στην 50αρα και συγχρόνιζε στα 51.73.

Τώρα με την αναβάθμιση σύμφωνα με την εφαρμογή my cosmote συγχρονίζει στα 60.58.

Νόμιζα πω θα κόντευα στο 100 αλλά δεν...

Είναι λογικό το νούμερο αυτό ;;  ( 60,58 )

----------


## matelas

> Μένουμε Αλικαρνασσό..Αρτεμισίας....
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε η αναβάθμιση  στο Cosmote DP100 L  
> Πριν ήμουν στην 50αρα και συγχρόνιζε στα 51.73.
> 
> Τώρα με την αναβάθμιση σύμφωνα με την εφαρμογή my cosmote συγχρονίζει στα 60.58.
> 
> Νόμιζα πω θα κόντευα στο 100 αλλά δεν...
> 
> Είναι λογικό το νούμερο αυτό ;;  ( 60,58 )


Δώσε στατιστικά από το ρούτερ.

----------


## giorgosk

Τα ανέβασα στην εικόνα

----------


## matelas

> Τα ανέβασα στην εικόνα


Την ανέβασες όσο έγραφα.  :Razz: 

Με αυτό το attenuation έπρεπε να είσαι στα 100. 

Αν έχεις πολλές πρίζες αν μπορείς βάλε το ρούτερ στην πρώτη που έρχεται απ έξω και απομόνωσε τις άλλες. Γενικά δες την συνδεσμολογία σου.

Αν είσαι οκ πάρε την υποστήριξη να το δούν.

----------


## Iris07

> Μένουμε Αλικαρνασσό..Αρτεμισίας....
> 
> Σήμερα έγινε η αναβάθμιση  στο Cosmote DP100 L


Όταν λες αναβάθμιση εννοείς δωρεάν ??

- Κάπου έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή.. χαμηλό SNR και πολλά Error..

Δες την μπρίζα και την καλωδίωση σου..

----------


## giorgosk

Σε σπίτι νοικιασμένο είμαι....ναι στην ίδια τιμή έγινε η αναβάθμιση....πριν που είχα 50αρα γιατί συγχρόνιζα στα 51 και με την 100αρα στα 62..
Δηλαδή τι άλλαξε;;  Πριν ήταν μια χαρά η καλωδίωση και οι πρίζες και έπιανα το μέγιστο που μπορούσα και τώρα πρόβλημα στις πρίζες...λίγο κουφό μου φαίνεται...

Θα τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο..

----------


## minas

> Σε σπίτι νοικιασμένο είμαι....ναι στην ίδια τιμή έγινε η αναβάθμιση....πριν που είχα 50αρα γιατί συγχρόνιζα στα 51 και με την 100αρα στα 62..
> Δηλαδή τι άλλαξε;;  Πριν ήταν μια χαρά η καλωδίωση και οι πρίζες και έπιανα το μέγιστο που μπορούσα και τώρα πρόβλημα στις πρίζες...λίγο κουφό μου φαίνεται...
> 
> Θα τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο..


Εάν αυτό είναι το θέμα, η καλωδίωση δεν ήταν μια χαρά πριν, απλά οι απαιτήσεις για τα 100Mbps είναι πιο μεγάλες.
Αντίστοιχα, πριν μπορεί να έβλεπες 51 Mbps με μέγιστο εφικτό τα 62 Mbps.

----------


## giorgosk

Δηλαδή με την 50αρα το μέγιστο εφικτό ήταν τα 62 ;;;

Άλλο πάλι και αυτό...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δηλαδή με την 50αρα το μέγιστο εφικτό ήταν τα 62 ;;;
> 
> Άλλο πάλι και αυτό...


Mην παραξενεύεσαι.

Η κάθε γραμμή πάει max μέχρι ένα όριο.
Αν έχεις συμβόλαιο/γραμμή κάτω από αυτό το max είσαι ΟΚ
Αν ζητήσεις πάνω από το max, θα πας στο max

Για να στο κάνω λιανά, έτσι όπως είσαι, αν ζητήσεις 200άρα πάλι 62 θα πας.

----------


## ChriZ

> Δηλαδή με την 50αρα το μέγιστο εφικτό ήταν τα 62 ;;;
> 
> Άλλο πάλι και αυτό...


Υπόθεση έκανε ο Μηνάς.
Το σωστότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι μια μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή.
Αν μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου, μια χαρά, αλλιώς θα πρέπει να' ρθει τεχνικός του παρόχου.
Από κει θα δεις ποιο είναι το μαξ που πάει η γραμμή (και αν τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι από τον κατανεμητή ως το σπίτι ή από τον κατανεμητή και πίσω. Ή αν απλά λόγω π.χ. απόστασης από την καμπίνα είναι φυσιολογική η εφικτή ταχύτητα)

----------


## Iris07

> Δηλαδή με την 50αρα το μέγιστο εφικτό ήταν τα 62 ;;;
> 
> Άλλο πάλι και αυτό...


Το Attainable Rate σου δείχνει μία ένδειξη της μέγιστης ταχύτητας που μπορεί να πιάσει η γραμμή σου..
Δηλαδή της ποιότητας της γραμμής σου.. 
πράγμα το οποίο στο δείχνουν και οι ενδείξεις SNR (Noise Margin) και Line Attenua..

Εάν είχες κρατήσει μέτρηση και με τα 50, μάλλον τα ίδια περίπου θα έβλεπες..

Επίσης σε VDSL παίζει ρόλο και το profile που έχεις..

Σε 17a (που βάζουν συνήθως σε 50άρες & 100άρες) το μέγιστο που μπορεί να σου δείξει το Attainable είναι ~140 Mbps.. (D/L)
Σε 35b (που βάζουν συνήθως σε 200άρες) το μέγιστο που μπορεί να σου δείξει το Attainable είναι ~340 Mbps..

Οπότε το ψάχνεις σε 1η φάση, τι ταχύτητα έρχεται στο κουτάκι σου από την καμπίνα του OTE..
για να δεις εάν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα μέσα στο σπίτι..

Από εκεί και πέρα ο OTE θα το κοιτάξει εάν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο για εσένα, χωρίς ιδιαίτερα έργα..
(αλλαγή ζεύγους).

----------


## npatch

Ενας τεχνικος ΟΤΕ που ηρθε σπιτι μου οταν εκανα αιτηση ανεφικτοτητας, μου πε οτι στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας επιανε 24, επειδη δεν ειδα που το εκανε, ηταν κυριολεκτικα εξω απο την πολυκατοικια, ή εννοουσε κατανεμητη? Και αν δεν εννοουσε κατανεμητη, υπαρχει περιπτωση να χανεις κ στο ενδιαμεσο (δλδ απο εξω μεχρι κατανεμητη)?

----------


## Iris07

Ναι θα μπορούσε λογικά να χάνει και σε αυτό το καλώδιο, εάν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα..

Είναι ανάλογα πως έρχεται το καλώδιο στον καθένα μας..
αλλά νομίζω συνήθως μετράνε στο κουτί μέσα στην πολυκατοικία πρώτα..  :Thinking:

----------


## giorgosk

Ήρθε ο τεχνικός και έκανε κάποια αλλαγή στα ζεύγη και μου είπε πως το μέγιστο της γραμμής είναι τα 80..τώρα συγχρονίζει στα 79 και κάτι...Οπότε με την αλλαγή αυτή που έκανε πήρα το μέγιστο που μπορώ να πάρω .

----------


## Dolohov

Βρε παιδιά, να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι?
Είναι δυνατόν σε περιοχή που καλύπτεται από καμπίνα Cosmote (FTTC), να προσφέρουν πακέτα με 100 Mbps οι υπολοιπες εταιρείες και η Cosmote να μη δίνει?
Ο τεχνικός της Cosmote μου είπε ότι η καμπίνα δίνει έως 120 Mbps και σύντομα θα πάει στα 200.
Αλλά στην Cosmote κάνουν τον έλεγχο και μου λένε δεν διατίθεται στην περιοχή...
Μόνο ένας υπάλληλος σε κατάστημα Γερμανός μου είπε ότι κάνουν κάτι εργασίες αναβάθμισης και να το ψάξω διότι μπορεί να γίνεται, αλλά δεν του το βγάζει ακόμα...
Και η Nova και η Vodafone μου έδειξαν στο σύστημά τους (μέσω συντ/νων στο χάρτη) και δείχνει 100 (90κάτι μέση ταχύτητα).

Αλλά όλοι παραδέχονται ότι παίρνουν από τον ΟΤΕ στην περιοχή. Πως γίνεται?

----------


## makis206

Ευχάριστα και για την περιοχή της Όασης σε όσους διαθέτουν Nova, κοντά στα ελαστικά του Πνευματικάκη μένω εγώ. Σήμερα πέρασα από το κατάστημα και αφού επιβεβαιωθηκε η διαθεσιμότητα προχωρήσαμε σε αναβάθμιση σε 100άρα με 26 ευρώ τον μήνα (απεριόριστα σταθερά και 2 ώρες κινητά). Μου έδωσαν απευθείας το ZTE ZXHN H288A και τώρα απλώς περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής, περίπου μία εβδομάδα μου είπαν. Με το καλό σε όλους σας παιδιά!

----------


## dimyok

Aφού επιβεβαιωθηκε η διαθεσιμότητα γιατι σου βγαζουν το καρκινο με αμα και ισως ; Anyway εγγυημενη ταχυτητα εχουν τιποτα ; Mη πειτε για τη μεση ταχυτητα που  80-90 γιατι δε λεει και πολλα 
απο lag πως πατε γιατι στη wind πλεον ειναι πολυ αισθητο βαραει 200ρια

----------


## minas

> Aφού επιβεβαιωθηκε η διαθεσιμότητα γιατι σου βγαζουν το καρκινο με αμα και ισως ; Anyway εγγυημενη ταχυτητα εχουν τιποτα ; Mη πειτε για τη μεση ταχυτητα που  80-90 γιατι δε λεει και πολλα 
> απο lag πως πατε γιατι στη wind πλεον ειναι πολυ αισθητο βαραει 200ρια


Για τις VDSL ισχύει για όλους τους παρόχους ο κανονισμός της ΕΕΤΤ. Μπορείς να ξέρεις για την περιοχή σου ελάχιστες και τυπικές ταχύτητες, και από κάποια ταχύτητα και κάτω μπορείς να πάρεις επιπλέον έκπτωση στο πάγιο. Όσο είμαστε σε χαλκό, ισχύουν οι περιορισμοί του χαλκού. Δεν έχω δει πάντως κάποιον σε νέα καμπίνα της Wind στο Ηράκλειο που να μην πιάνει τουλάχιστον 100 Mbps.
Σε μία δική μου γραμμή, το latency είναι συνηθισμένο για Ηράκλειο, σχεδόν ίδιο (λίγο καλύτερο) σε σχέση με μία κοντινή Vodafone. Εσύ σε τι προορισμούς βλέπεις μεγάλο;

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Aφού επιβεβαιωθηκε η διαθεσιμότητα γιατι σου βγαζουν το καρκινο με αμα και ισως ; Anyway εγγυημενη ταχυτητα εχουν τιποτα ; Mη πειτε για τη μεση ταχυτητα που  80-90 γιατι δε λεει και πολλα 
> απο lag πως πατε γιατι στη wind πλεον ειναι πολυ αισθητο βαραει 200ρια


Εχω wind 50αρα,κλειδωνει 55 και με τον IDM παει 60-62 και ειναι πολυ καλα τα Ping,παιζω mmo και εχουν μειωθει αρκετα.Πριν με νοβα στην adsl βεβαια ειχα (ingame) απο 90-125,τωρα 70-100!Γενικα το Ping στο speedtest ειναι 12 με 16 δεν εχω δει περισσοτερο η λιγοτερο!!
Αααα στην adsl το Ping της γραμμης κατω απο 24 επεφτε σπανια αντε να πηγαινε 21!!

----------


## makis206

Τα screenshots που ανεβάζουν συνήθως τα παιδιά εδώ και μας δείχνουν τις ταχύτητες, τα ping κλπ από ποια εφαρμογή τα βλέπουν; Η μήπως πρόκειται για ιστοσελίδα; 

Να το έχουμε standby να κάνουμε τον απαραίτητο έλεγχο όταν με το καλό μας συνδέσουν..

----------


## minas

> Τα screenshots που ανεβάζουν συνήθως τα παιδιά εδώ και μας δείχνουν τις ταχύτητες, τα ping κλπ από ποια εφαρμογή τα βλέπουν; Η μήπως πρόκειται για ιστοσελίδα; 
> 
> Να το έχουμε standby να κάνουμε τον απαραίτητο έλεγχο όταν με το καλό μας συνδέσουν..


fast.com (Netflix)
speedtest.net (Ookla)
και πολλά άλλα, αλλά αυτά είναι τα πιο συνηθισμένα

----------


## makis206

> fast.com (Netflix)
> speedtest.net (Ookla)
> και πολλά άλλα, αλλά αυτά είναι τα πιο συνηθισμένα


Ευχαριστίες Μηνά.!

----------


## DJman

Εχει εμπειρια κανεις απο ενεργοποιηση νεας γραμμης απο wind (Κεντρο Ηρακλειο) ?
Ποσο χρονο παιρνει απο την ημερα της αιτησης?

----------


## minas

> Εχει εμπειρια κανεις απο ενεργοποιηση νεας γραμμης απο wind (Κεντρο Ηρακλειο) ?
> Ποσο χρονο παιρνει απο την ημερα της αιτησης?


Σε μία που έκανα πρόσφατα πήρε ~10 μέρες.

----------


## dimitriscrete

> Ευχάριστα και για την περιοχή της Όασης σε όσους διαθέτουν Nova, κοντά στα ελαστικά του Πνευματικάκη μένω εγώ. Σήμερα πέρασα από το κατάστημα και αφού επιβεβαιωθηκε η διαθεσιμότητα προχωρήσαμε σε αναβάθμιση σε 100άρα με 26 ευρώ τον μήνα (απεριόριστα σταθερά και 2 ώρες κινητά). Μου έδωσαν απευθείας το ZTE ZXHN H288A και τώρα απλώς περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής, περίπου μία εβδομάδα μου είπαν. Με το καλό σε όλους σας παιδιά!


Προχώρησα κι εγώ σε αναβάθμιση. Μια ερώτηση : τα € 26 είναι με τηλεόραση ; Γιατί εγώ ανανέωσα με € 33.

- - - Updated - - -

Δυσάρεστα νέα σχετικά με τον διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας από την Cosmote : https://www.insomnia.gr/articles/pro...kon-syndeseon/

----------


## DJman

> Σε μία που έκανα πρόσφατα πήρε ~10 μέρες.


Σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση.

----------


## minas

> Προχώρησα κι εγώ σε αναβάθμιση. Μια ερώτηση : τα € 26 είναι με τηλεόραση ; Γιατί εγώ ανανέωσα με € 33.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δυσάρεστα νέα σχετικά με τον διπλασιασμό ταχύτητας από την Cosmote : https://www.insomnia.gr/articles/pro...kon-syndeseon/


Δεν έχει κάποια νέα πληροφορία... Σήμερα συζητήθηκε το θέμα στην ΕΕΤΤ, όπου ζητήθηκε από τους ενδιαφερόμενους παρόχους να κάνουν γραπτές παρατηρήσεις για να τρέξει πιο γρήγορα η διαδικασία.
Έχουμε (τουλάχιστον) τρία ενεργά θέματα για τον διπλασιασμό, ας συνεχίσει εκεί η σχετική συζήτηση:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%CE%BD-COSMOTE
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...-%CE%99nternet
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...B5%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## makis206

> Προχώρησα κι εγώ σε αναβάθμιση. Μια ερώτηση : τα € 26 είναι με τηλεόραση ; Γιατί εγώ ανανέωσα με € 33.


Τα 26 είναι χωρίς τηλεόραση αλλά μου είπαν πολλές φορές να πάρω ΚΑΙ το πακέτο της τηλεόρασης με μόλις 3 ευρώ παραπάνω, επέμεναν πολύ στην τρομερή όπως έλεγαν προσφορά αλλά ήταν κατι που δεν θα μου ήταν χρήσιμο οπότε και το απέρριψα. 
Λες να ήταν καλύτερη η τιμή που έδωσαν επειδή πήγα από εκεί; 
Εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για νέα προσφορά που ξεκίνησε πρόσφατα..

----------


## Άλαν

Gxyp δεν σου είπανε για εγγύηση ταχύτητας; Εγώ στην Vodafone  μου είπαν εγγύηση ταχύτητας στα 94Mbps αλλά για καλή μου τύχη πιάνω 100αρα καρφί...για ρώτησε τους να κάνουν κάποιον έλεγχο γιατί και εγώ είχα θέματα πριν πιάσω 100 άρα γραμμή στην αρχή έπιανα 74 έχω ανεβάσει και φωτογραφίες πήγαινε στη σελίδα 223 και δες

----------


## dimitriscrete

Συνδέθηκα σήμερα με Nova : Download 103 Mbps Upload 10.2 Latency 33 ms. Η μέτρηση έγινε με Wi-Fi.

----------


## makis206

> Συνδέθηκα σήμερα με Nova : Download 103 Mbps Upload 10.2 Latency 33 ms. Η μέτρηση έγινε με Wi-Fi.


Μια χαρά σε βλέπω, μακάρι και στα δικά μας που περιμένουμε την ενεργοποίηση εντός των ημερών. Με το ZTE 288a που δίνει η Nova συνδέθηκες;

----------


## STILO

Nova κανείς στα Καμίνια ;

----------


## fns

Λίγο off topic αλλά μιας και αφορά το Ηράκλειο  έγινε ο δωρεάν διπλασιασμός ταχύτητας του οτε από 24 σε 50 περιοχή Φοινικιά.

----------


## manosfk

καλησπέρα και σε εμένα στο γιοφύρο στην Μεσσαράς από 50 σε 100 mbps και στις γούρνες τεμένους από 24 σε 50 mbps σήμερα.

----------


## dimyok

> Λίγο off topic αλλά μιας και αφορά το Ηράκλειο  έγινε ο δωρεάν διπλασιασμός ταχύτητας του οτε από 24 σε 50 περιοχή Φοινικιά.


Oδό κοντα ;

----------


## dimitriscrete

> Μια χαρά σε βλέπω, μακάρι και στα δικά μας που περιμένουμε την ενεργοποίηση εντός των ημερών. Με το ZTE 288a που δίνει η Nova συνδέθηκες;


Ναι. Την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα έκανα την αναβάθμιση και χθες συνδέθηκα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι. Την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα έκανα την αναβάθμιση και χθες συνδέθηκα.


Καλοδούλευτο
Θέλουμε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## fns

> Oδό κοντα ;


Πάνω στην Μάνου Κατράκη μετά τον Κάθερη και λίγο πριν το χωριό.

----------


## makis206

> Ναι. Την προηγούμενη Δευτέρα έκανα την αναβάθμιση και χθες συνδέθηκα.


Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα, συνδέθηκες στη συχνότητα 2.4GHz ή στην 5GHz;
Από την Nova μου είπαν να πάω στην 2.4 όταν με το καλό με συνδέσουν (αύριο 14/04 περιμένω σύμφωνα με SMS που έλαβα) και όχι στην 5. 

Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που προτείνουν αυτήν την συχνότητα; Δεν είναι καλύτερα να προτιμήσω την 5 αντί την 2.4..;

----------


## minas

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα, συνδέθηκες στη συχνότητα 2.4GHz ή στην 5GHz;
> Από την Nova μου είπαν να πάω στην 2.4 όταν με το καλό με συνδέσουν (αύριο 14/04 περιμένω σύμφωνα με SMS που έλαβα) και όχι στην 5. 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που προτείνουν αυτήν την συχνότητα; Δεν είναι καλύτερα να προτιμήσω την 5 αντί την 2.4..;


Ναι. Για περισσότερα, ας τα πούμε σε πιο κατάλληλο θέμα  :Wink:

----------


## makis206

> Ναι. Για περισσότερα, ας τα πούμε σε πιο κατάλληλο θέμα


Άρα αν κατάλαβα καλά πράττω όπως μου είπαν, για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία ψάχνω το κατάλληλο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ και sorry για το άκυρο Μηνά.  :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Άρα αν κατάλαβα καλά πράττω όπως μου είπαν, για οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία ψάχνω το κατάλληλο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ και sorry για το άκυρο Μηνά.


Απάντησα στην τελευταία ερώτηση  :ROFL: 
Ναι, είναι προτιμότερα τα 5GHz, στο 90% των περιπτώσεων. Ό,τι είχε στο μυαλό του αυτός που πρότεινε τα 2.4, το αγνοείς εκτός εάν το αποσαφηνίσει και βγάζει κάποιο νόημα.

----------


## makis206

> Απάντησα στην τελευταία ερώτηση 
> Ναι, είναι προτιμότερα τα 5GHz, στο 90% των περιπτώσεων. Ό,τι είχε στο μυαλό του αυτός που πρότεινε τα 2.4, το αγνοείς εκτός εάν το αποσαφηνίσει και βγάζει κάποιο νόημα.


Ακαλαντάξ'.. δέσαμε τώρα. Μου αρέσει που μου σημείωσε με μολύβι πάνω στο ρούτερ τη συχνότητα που θα επιλέξω όταν με συνδέσουν, πάνω στο 2.4GHz δηλαδή.. :ROFL: 

Το έπιασα το νόημα, πάω καρφί στα 5 λοιπόν. Πάλι καλά που έχω και εσάς να βγάλω κάποια άκρη διαφορετικά καήκαμε εμείς που δεν ξέρουμε και πολλά από αυτά τα μηχανάκια.  :Respekt:

----------


## ChriZ

Το 2.4 πιάνει σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση, Το 5άρι υστερεί σε απόσταση αλλά υπερτερεί σε ταχύτητα. Αν π.χ. έκανες 100άρα γραμμή, ασύρματα με 2.4 δεν πρόκειται να δεις ποτέ 100 ταχύτητα

----------


## makis206

> Το 2.4 πιάνει σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση, Το 5άρι υστερεί σε απόσταση αλλά υπερτερεί σε ταχύτητα. Αν π.χ. έκανες 100άρα γραμμή, ασύρματα με 2.4 δεν πρόκειται να δεις ποτέ 100 ταχύτητα


Κατανοητότατος, επιλέγω τα 5 λοιπόν και αν υπάρξει θέμα εμβέλειας στο σπίτι κινούμαι προς wifi extender μεριά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.!

----------


## ChriZ

Οι περισσότεροι ρούτερ υποστηρίζουν band steering οπου στην ουσία ενεργοποιείς και τα δύο με το ίδιο ssid και password, εσύ βλέπεις μόνο ένα δίκτυο και αναλόγως χρησιμοποιούν οι clients το καταλληλότερο.
Όμως στην πράξη πολλοί έχουν αναφέρει ότι οι περισσότεροι ρούτερ έχουν πρόβλημα με το band steering

- - - Updated - - -

Εναλλακτικά ενεργοποιείς και τα 2 με τον ίδιο κωδικό αλλά χωρίς band steering, οπότε θα βλέπεις 2 ssid και αν δεις ότι το σήμα πέφτει τραγικά είτε θα ξεσυνδέεται από το 5 μόνο του και θα συνδέεται στο 2.4, είτε το κάνεις και μόνος σου

----------


## makis206

Για όλα τα παραπάνω σίγουρα θα χρειαστώ καθοδήγηση από κάποιον που γνωρίζει πως να τα ρυθμίσει και σίγουρα το παρόν νήμα δεν είναι το κατάλληλο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως αντιλαμβάνομαι επ'ακριβώς αυτά που αναφέρεις (ειδικά στο πρώτο "κομμάτι" της ρύθμισης που χρειάζονται - κοινά username και password δηλαδή) και σίγουρα καταλαβαίνω τη λογική μιας τέτοιας δυνατότητας επιλογών. Σίγουρα θα το κοιτάξω στο άμεσο μέλλον, ας κάνω την αρχή με τα εύκολα για εμένα (σύνδεση στην 5GHz δηλαδή) και τα υπόλοιπα εν καιρώ με απορίες στον κατάλληλο χώρο. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ που μας ανοίγετε τα μάτια ρε παιδιά.!  :Respekt:

----------


## dimyok

> Πάνω στην Μάνου Κατράκη μετά τον Κάθερη και λίγο πριν το χωριό.


Ελα παιζει να ειμαι 3 χλμ παρακατω στη Μάνου Κατράκη μετα το χωριο . Η καμπινα αν ειναι κοντα στο χωριο - ποσο πιανεις συγχρονισμο τωρα με τη vdsl ; Βεβαια μουχαν πει 27 ευρα αν θυμαμαι καλα για 24ρα - 12ρα οτε και ηταν πολλα

----------


## fns

> Ελα παιζει να ειμαι 3 χλμ παρακατω στη Μάνου Κατράκη μετα το χωριο . Η καμπινα αν ειναι κοντα στο χωριο - ποσο πιανεις συγχρονισμο τωρα με τη vdsl ; Βεβαια μουχαν πει 27 ευρα αν θυμαμαι καλα για 24ρα - 12ρα οτε και ηταν πολλα




Down 43,4
Up 4,91 Είναι εξοχικό φίλου και όταν έγινε η σύνδεση 2,5 χρόνια πριν δεν υπήρχε άλλος πάροχος Το πάγιο είναι 23,5 ευρώ αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου σταθερό τηλ.μονο ίντερνετ.

----------


## makis206

Μόλις συνδέθηκα με την 100άρα στην Nova στην περιοχή της Όασης, μιας και το ρούτερ διαθέτει δύο συχνότητες (2.4 και 5Ghz) θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν βάλω και στις δυο τους τον ίδιο κωδικό πρόσβασης στο wifi; Ρωτάω επειδή το επιχείρησα μόλις έγινε η σύνδεση της γραμμής και δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ με τίποτα σε καμία συχνότητα (ίντερνετ υπήρχε κανονικά στη γραμμή) ενώ όταν άλλαξα τον password στη συχνότητα των 2.4Ghz και έκανα reboot στο ρούτερ, επιτέλους εγένετο φως.. να επιχειρήσω να ξαναβάλω στην 2.4 τον κωδικό που γνωρίζω εδώ και χρόνια (τον ίδιο με αυτόν που έχω και στα 5Ghz δηλαδή) ή να τους κρατήσω διαφορετικους λέτε; Εννοείται ότι δεν έχω κρατήσει τα ίδια ονόματα δικτύου σε αυτές τις διαφορετικές συχνότητες..  :Wink: 

Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα μόλις. Κάποιες "έξυπνες" πρίζες που χρησιμοποιώ στο σπίτι μπορούν να συνδεθούν μόνο στη συχνότητα των 2.4Ghz. Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν αφήνω και αυτή τη συχνότητα ανοιχτή στο ρούτερ. Δουλεύει ταυτόχρονα με την 5Ghz που χρησιμοποιώ στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές χωρίς πρόβλημα σωστά; 

Παραθέτω και τις πρώτες ενδείξεις από το status του ρούτερ. Πως τα βλέπετε τα πράγματα οι ειδικοί (γιατί αν περιμένετε στο εμένα..);  :Smile:

----------


## fns

Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να έχεις το ίδιο κωδικό.Βαλε πχ Μάκης 2,4 και Μάκης 5 τα ονοματα στα δυο δικτυα να τα ξεχωριζεις και βάλε τον ίδιο κωδικό. Τα κρατάνε στην μνήμη οι συσκευές και άμα απομακρύνεσαι πολύ από το ρούτερ αλλάζεις στο 2,4

----------


## makis206

> Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να έχεις το ίδιο κωδικό.Βαλε πχ Μάκης 2,4 και Μάκης 5 τα ονοματα στα δυο δικτυα να τα ξεχωριζεις και βάλε τον ίδιο κωδικό. Τα κρατάνε στην μνήμη οι συσκευές και άμα απομακρύνεσαι πολύ από το ρούτερ αλλάζεις στο 2,4


Τέλεια, ίσως ήταν τυχαίο λοιπόν που δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ πριν και να ήταν το reboot που "ενεργοποίησε" τη σύνδεση στο δίκτυο τελικά. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.!

----------


## ChriZ

> Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα μόλις. Κάποιες "έξυπνες" πρίζες που χρησιμοποιώ στο σπίτι μπορούν να συνδεθούν μόνο στη συχνότητα των 2.4Ghz. Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν αφήνω και αυτή τη συχνότητα ανοιχτή στο ρούτερ. Δουλεύει ταυτόχρονα με την 5Ghz που χρησιμοποιώ στις υπόλοιπες συσκευές χωρίς πρόβλημα σωστά;


Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των smart συσκευών υποστηρίζει μόνο 2.4, οπότε ναι, πρέπει να είναι ενεργό το 2.4 για αυτά..  :Smile:

----------


## makis206

> Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των smart συσκευών υποστηρίζει μόνο 2.4, οπότε ναι, πρέπει να είναι ενεργό το 2.4 για αυτά..


Όλα μια χαρά, με την καθοδήγησή σας βρέθηκε η άκρη επιτέλους. Πρώτη φορά στην VDSL και φαίνεται ότι μαθαίνουμε νέα πράγματα, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να βοηθηθούν κι άλλοι που είναι "φρέσκοι" στην υπηρεσία και να τα βρουν όλα εύκολα χωρίς περιττές απορίες όσο βρίσκονται ακόμα στην αρχή. Με το καλό και σύντομα σε όλους όσους περιμένουν ακόμα από εμένα, το να βλέπεις από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη 100mbps στο fast.com είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση τελικά, ειδικά αν μένεις για χρόνια κάτω από τα 9 και περιμένεις σαν τρελός..

Ευχαριστώ όλους για όλη τη συνεισφορά σας μέχρι σήμερα και ειλικρινά εύχομαι αυτό το νήμα να "κλείσει" για όλους σας σύντομα.!  :Smile:

----------


## dimyok

> Down 43,4
> Up 4,91 Είναι εξοχικό φίλου και όταν έγινε η σύνδεση 2,5 χρόνια πριν δεν υπήρχε άλλος πάροχος Το πάγιο είναι 23,5 ευρώ αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου σταθερό τηλ.μονο ίντερνετ.


https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/go/Fixe...Play%2024%20XL αυτο μου δινανε 

κοιταχτε τους μπηχτες εχουν βγαλει νεα προγραμματα Double-Play που συμφερουν και δε λενε τιποτα 

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...le-Play-Plans/

----------


## minas

> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/go/Fixe...Play%2024%20XL αυτο μου δινανε 
> 
> κοιταχτε τους μπηχτες εχουν βγαλει νεα προγραμματα Double-Play που συμφερουν και δε λενε τιποτα 
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...le-Play-Plans/


Τα συζητάμε στα θέματα της Cosmote  :Smile: 
Λογικά ετοιμάζεται (είναι έτοιμη?) και διαφήμιση, μόλις εγκριθούν επίσημα όλα από την ΕΕΤΤ.
Λίγο οι διπλασιασμοί, λίγο τα νέα προγράμματα, τι να πρωτοτρέξουν... Εν τω μεταξύ, οι υπάλληλοι έχουν λαλήσει  :Wink:

----------


## Morty1821

Πήρα στο 13888 να δω αν παιζει φτηνοτερο παγιο απο τα 36,90. Δεν υπάρχει χαμηλότερο μόνο αν έμπαινε σε ftth με τις επιδοτήσεις κτλ.
Πάντως μου είπε έχει δρομολογηθεί αναβαθμιση σε 200mbps στην γραμμή μου. Και τελικά με 37 ευρώ 200 νομίζω είναι πολύ τίμιο.

----------


## Iris07

> Πήρα στο 13888 να δω αν παιζει φτηνοτερο παγιο απο τα 36,90. Δεν υπάρχει χαμηλότερο μόνο αν έμπαινε σε ftth με τις επιδοτήσεις κτλ.
> Πάντως μου είπε έχει δρομολογηθεί αναβαθμιση σε 200mbps στην γραμμή μου. Και τελικά με 37 ευρώ 200 νομίζω είναι πολύ τίμιο.


Σου έχει δώσει δώρο απεριόριστα προς κινητά στο σταθερό η Cosmote ?

----------


## mpokeras

Ξέρετε κανένα ηλεκτρολόγο στο Ηράκλειο που να μπορεί να 

περάσει ένα εξωτερικό καλώδιο ΠΕΤ σε σπιράλ απο την χελώνα σε νέα θέση στο πατάρι 
αλλάξει ενα-δυο UTP απο τα θυροτηλέφωνα
να νοικοκυρέψει τον παλιό χώρο, παλιά καλώδια, ρεγκλέτες κτλ

Παρακαλώ ΠΜ

----------


## dimyok

Βασικα γραψτε να το δουμε και αλλοι γιατι πολλοι σκαρτοι υπαρχουν . Αν και χειροτερους απατεωνες αλητες απο αυτους που μου εστειλε πριν χρονια η υπηρεσια ηλεκτρολογου της κοσμοτε δεν εχω δει

----------


## group131

> Ξέρετε κανένα ηλεκτρολόγο στο Ηράκλειο που να μπορεί να 
> 
> περάσει ένα εξωτερικό καλώδιο ΠΕΤ σε σπιράλ απο την χελώνα σε νέα θέση στο πατάρι 
> αλλάξει ενα-δυο UTP απο τα θυροτηλέφωνα
> να νοικοκυρέψει τον παλιό χώρο, παλιά καλώδια, ρεγκλέτες κτλ
> 
> Παρακαλώ ΠΜ


Φίλε mpokeras αν βρεις κάποιον και σου βγει καλός, ενημέρωσε μας γιατί κι εγώ ψάχνω κάποιον που να ξέρει τι κάνει...

----------


## Morty1821

> Σου έχει δώσει δώρο απεριόριστα προς κινητά στο σταθερό η Cosmote ?


Ναι αρχές Απρίλη μου είπε ενεργοποιήθηκε αυτό που λες.

----------


## mpokeras

Λοιπόν στο κέντρο της πόλης έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ένα σωρό καμπίνες και οι εταιρίες κάνουν την πάπια. 

Παράδειγμα, η καμπίνα 335 στην Καρδιωτίσσης έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, το site της WIND δίνει διαθεσιμότητα εδώ και ένα μήνα+, δηλωμένο ενδιαφέρον αναβάθμισης στην NOVA, ειδοποίηση καμία.
Το site της VODAPHONΕ καμιά πληροφορία, τηλεφωνικά μια από τα ίδια!

Η NOVA ξύπνησε όταν σε τηλεφώνημα μου τους είπα ότι θα φύγω για WIND, με πήραν μετά από λίγο και μου επιβεβαίωσαν διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 200ρα. Προχώρησα και μετά από μια βδομάδα είχα την καινούρια γραμμή. Προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, καθότι το σπίτι παλιό και η καλωδίωση 30+ ετών, η 100ρα γραμμή τερματίζει!!!! Τηλεφωνική γραμμή πλέον ευρυζωνική.

*Συμπεράσματα.*

1. Δεν τους καίει να ενημερώσουν τον κόσμο γιατί η μετάβαση σε VDSL σημαίνει φθηνότερα πακέτα. Ψάχνουν για καινούριους πελάτες. Στην περίπτωση μας απο 36 πήγαμε στα 29 ευρώ κι απο τα μίζερα 4 μβιτ στα 100 μβιτ.

*2. Αυτή η απάτη με τις χρεώσεις στα 13ΧΧΧ πρέπει να σταματήσει. Διαπίστωσα με πικρό τρόπο, ότι συμφέρει πιο καλά να παίρνεις ρόζ γραμμές και να λές τον πόνο σου σε ακόλαστες καλόγριες, που διψούν για δράση, παρά να μιλήσεις στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο άλλης εταιρίας. Πριν κάνω την αλλαγή απο  COSMOTE σε WIND στην μία απο τις δύο γραμμές, η COSMOTE χρέωνε τα άντερά της όταν μιλούσα με την WIND. Μετά η WIND με τάραξε στις χρεώσεις όταν μιλούσα με NOVA και  VODAPHONΕ για το θέμα της δευτερης γραμμής (αυτής στο κέντρο). Συνολικά με χρέωσαν η μέν COSMOTE γυρω στα 25 ευρώ για τέτοιες συνομιλίες και η δε WIND  στα 21 ευρώ. Ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος γιατί έχουν ειδικές χρεώσεις αυτές οι γραμμές, τι το ειδικό έχουν και γιατί οι πάροχοι δεν παρέχουν ένα συνηθισμένο αριθμό τύπου 210ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις; Μήπως είναι μέρος της εγκάρδιας συνεννόησης που διατηρούν μεταξύ τους;*

----------


## Iris07

Εάν λέμε για το Αριάδνη, 
ναι αυτή αναφέρεται στην λίστα της Wind από τον Ιανουάριο.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

Μενω διπλα στην πλατεια Σινανη,εχω βαλει wind 50αρα απο τον νοεμβριο!Εχουν περασει απο το σπιτι μου 3 φορες ατομα της wind να μου πουνε οτι υπαρχει οπτικη ινα στην περιοχη μου.
Με τον ενα πηγα να μαλωσω ασχημα οταν επεμενε οτι εχουν σκαψει ακομα και εξω απο το σπιτι μου ενω στην ουσια δεν εχει σκαψει κανεις!!
Προχθες ηρθε ο τριτος και μου ειπε οτι εχει οπτικη ινα κανονικα στην περιοχη μου,εγω δεν εχω δει να σκαβει κανεις παντως!!

Επειδη δεν γνωριζω,η οπτικη περναει ασχετα εαν καποιος εχει ζητησει να του βαλουν ή την περνανε μονο εαν ζητηθει απο πελατη;!

----------


## minas

> Μενω διπλα στην πλατεια Σινανη,εχω βαλει wind 50αρα απο τον νοεμβριο!Εχουν περασει απο το σπιτι μου 3 φορες ατομα της wind να μου πουνε οτι υπαρχει οπτικη ινα στην περιοχη μου.
> Με τον ενα πηγα να μαλωσω ασχημα οταν επεμενε οτι εχουν σκαψει ακομα και εξω απο το σπιτι μου ενω στην ουσια δεν εχει σκαψει κανεις!!
> Προχθες ηρθε ο τριτος και μου ειπε οτι εχει οπτικη ινα κανονικα στην περιοχη μου,εγω δεν εχω δει να σκαβει κανεις παντως!!
> 
> Επειδη δεν γνωριζω,η οπτικη περναει ασχετα εαν καποιος εχει ζητησει να του βαλουν ή την περνανε μονο εαν ζητηθει απο πελατη;!


Αυτοί που πέρασαν είναι συνεργάτες της Wind, με στόχο να πάρουν πελάτες για τις νέες καμπίνες.
Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρουν τι πουλάνε και παίρνουν αρκετές ελευθερίες όταν το περιγράφουν.
Η μόνη οπτική που έχει περάσει είναι αυτή που πάει στην καμπίνα, για FTTH. Αυτή χρειάζεται άδεια μόνο από το Δήμο (και ανάθεση από ΕΕΤΤ).
Για FTTH πάλι το σκάψιμο στο δρόμο γίνεται με άδεια από τον Δήμο, αλλά για να μπει στο σπίτι σου πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση. Στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχει ακόμα FTΤΗ, αλλά ετοιμάζεται:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Αυτοί που πέρασαν είναι συνεργάτες της Wind, με στόχο να πάρουν πελάτες για τις νέες καμπίνες.
> Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρουν τι πουλάνε και παίρνουν αρκετές ελευθερίες όταν το περιγράφουν.
> Η μόνη οπτική που έχει περάσει είναι αυτή που πάει στην καμπίνα, για FTTH. Αυτή χρειάζεται άδεια μόνο από το Δήμο (και ανάθεση από ΕΕΤΤ).
> Για FTTH πάλι το σκάψιμο στο δρόμο γίνεται με άδεια από τον Δήμο, αλλά για να μπει στο σπίτι σου πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση. Στο Ηράκλειο δεν έχει ακόμα FTΤΗ, αλλά ετοιμάζεται:
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82


Ok αρα να υποθεσω πουλανε οπτικη σε περιπτωση που εχεις θεμα με την γραμμη,γιατι πριν μου πει για το σκαψιμο με ρωτησε ποσο πιανω,του λεω εχω 50αρα,κλειδωνει στον router στα 55 και κατεβαζω με 60-62!
Μου λεει ολο εκπληξη,παει τοσο καλα εε;
Ναι του λεω και μετα αρχισε για τα σκαψιματα και κονταψα να τρελαθω οταν ελεγε εχουν σκαψει και απλα δεν το ειδα!!
Τα αλλα 2 παιδια ηταν μια χαρα ευγενικα και απλα εφυγαν αφηνοντας πληροφοριες εαν ηθελα κατι αλλο απο την wind!!

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Ok αρα να υποθεσω πουλανε οπτικη σε περιπτωση που εχεις θεμα με την γραμμη,γιατι πριν μου πει για το σκαψιμο με ρωτησε ποσο πιανω,του λεω εχω 50αρα,κλειδωνει στον router στα 55 και κατεβαζω με 60-62!
> Μου λεει ολο εκπληξη,παει τοσο καλα εε;
> Ναι του λεω και μετα αρχισε για τα σκαψιματα και κονταψα να τρελαθω οταν ελεγε εχουν σκαψει και απλα δεν το ειδα!!
> Τα αλλα 2 παιδια ηταν μια χαρα ευγενικα και απλα εφυγαν αφηνοντας πληροφοριες εαν ηθελα κατι αλλο απο την wind!!
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ


Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης: Σου "πουλάνε" αυτό που έχεις ήδη, εάν παίρνεις VDSL από την καμπίνα και όχι από Αστικό Κέντρο.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης: Σου "πουλάνε" αυτό που έχεις ήδη, εάν παίρνεις VDSL από την καμπίνα και όχι από Αστικό Κέντρο.


Ναι καταλαβα τι εννοεις. :One thumb up:

----------


## mikanio

Μολις συνδεθηκα και εγω, κατσαμπα j209 https://www.speedtest.net/result/13078840580.png

----------


## blademyc

> Μολις συνδεθηκα και εγω, κατσαμπα j209 https://www.speedtest.net/result/13078840580.png


Με γεια σου !!

----------


## Morty1821

Aντε να γεμίζει το Ηράκλειο 100σταρες  :Clap:

----------


## Dolohov

Καλημέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους :Wink: 
Με υγεία και του χρόνου χωρίς κορωνοϊούς.

Ύστερα από πολλά θέματα με την Cosmote (γραφειοκρατικά, συμβόλαια, άρνηση να με πάνε στα 100 Mbps ή έστω να μου κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο στα 50) αποφάσισα να πάω στη Wind και ας μην είναι δική τους η καμπίνα της περιοχής.  :Thinking: 
Δεν άντεχα άλλο στην Cosmote με 30 παράπονα ανοιχτά και να με συνδέουν με Κάιρο.  :Thumb down: 
Τώρα είμαι σε αναμονή ενεργοποίησης από τη Wind.

Ερώτηση:
Στην Cosmote τώρα με VDSL 50, έχω Line Attenuation 8 db. Με πρόχειρη προσέγγιση ( 8/13,81 ) αντιστοιχεί σε 580m απόσταση από την καμπίνα. 
Αφαιρώ 30m της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης, πάει στα 550m. 
Διαιρώ με 1,10 προκειμένου να ληφθεί υπόψη η κυρτότητα των εναέριων καλωδίων, και τελικώς προκύπτει οριζοντιογραφική απόσταση  500 m μεταξύ του κτιρίου μου και της καμπίνας.
*Αυτό δεν δικαιολογείται, καθώς η απόσταση αυτή είναι μόλις 35 m σε κάτοψη.* 
Κατανοώ ότι δεν είναι απόλυτη ένδειξη απόστασης αυτό, αλλά παρακαλώ διαβάστε παρακάτω:

Επειδή όταν έχτιζα εγώ, δεν υπήρχε η καμπίνα VDSL, πιστεύω πως με είχαν συνδέσει σε ένα Kv του ΟΤΕ σε απόσταση 240m από τη σημερινή καμπίνα. *Μάλλον* με την αναβάθμισή μου σε VDSL, δεν είχαν μπει στον κόπο να με μεταφέρουν εξ'ολοκλήρου στη νέα καμπίνα και απλά σύνδεσαν με χαλκό τη νέα καμπίνα με τα τριγύρω Kv. 
*Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο??* Ρωτάω μήπως δεν είναι καν εφικτό να γίνει τεχνικά...
Διότι τα νούμερα ταιριάζουν! :RTFM: 
240m από την καμπίνα έως το Kv, προστίθενται 235m προς τα πίσω το καλώδιο έως την κολώνα διαμοιρασμού της ΔΕΗ, + 25m έως το χώρο μου  και όλα αυτά πολ/νται επί 1,10 
--> 550m + 30m εσωτερική καλωδίωση --> Τελική απόσταση από καμπίνα 580m δηλαδή όσο είναι και η τωρινή ένδειξη στο Ρούτερ !! Είναι τυχαίο τώρα αυτό? Με Splitter έχω 8,5 db attenuation, χωρίς Splitter έχω 8 db.
Δείτε συνημμένες φωτογραφίες για να καταλάβετε γιατί με το κείμενο άκρη δε βγαίνει! :Closed topic: 

Αν τελικά όντως έχει γίνει κάτι τέτοιο, ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος να το διορθώσει? Λογικά ο ΟΤΕ? Και τώρα που πήγα στη Wind θα με γράψουν προφανώς? (αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς γραμμένο με είχαν εξαρχής οπότε τουλάχιστον δεν έχω τύψεις  :Razz: )
Εγώ τι να κάνω? έστειλα για την ώρα στη Wind, και περιμένω να μου απαντήσουν...
Λογικά στην 100άρα θα έχω θέμα...
*Η σύνδεση στη Wind ΔΕΝ έχει γίνει ακόμα.*

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας, με έχετε βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ (και παλαιότερα)

Συνημμένα:
Στοιχεία Router (είναι από ένα προηγούμενο Ρούτερ και τα λέει λίγο αλλιώς, το τωρινό έχει μόνο μια ένδειξη 8 db και τα άλλα περίπου ίδια, πχ SNR Down 28):
https://imgbb.com/qJT6Q5K
Σκαρίφημα οριζοντιογραφίας:
https://ibb.co/nwvn61x
https://ibb.co/Gx397bj

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα, Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους
> Με υγεία και του χρόνου χωρίς κορωνοϊούς.
> 
> Ύστερα από πολλά θέματα με την Cosmote (γραφειοκρατικά, συμβόλαια, άρνηση να με πάνε στα 100 Mbps ή έστω να μου κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο στα 50) αποφάσισα να πάω στη Wind και ας μην είναι δική τους η καμπίνα της περιοχής. 
> Δεν άντεχα άλλο στην Cosmote με 30 παράπονα ανοιχτά και να με συνδέουν με Κάιρο. 
> Τώρα είμαι σε αναμονή ενεργοποίησης από τη Wind.
> 
> Ερώτηση:
> Στην Cosmote τώρα με VDSL 50, έχω Line Attenuation 8 db. Με πρόχειρη προσέγγιση ( 8/13,81 ) αντιστοιχεί σε 580m απόσταση από την καμπίνα. 
> ...


Οι φωτογραφίες σου δεν φόρτωσαν όταν προσπάθησα να τις δω, αλλά γενικά ισύουν τα εξής:
Το ζευγάρι χαλκού που έρχεται στο σπίτι σου καταλήγει σε προκαθορισμένο KV, δηλαδή παθητική καμπίνα που συγκεντρώνει πολλά απερχόμενα ζεύγη και τα συνδέει με το Αστικό Κέντρο ή/και ενεργή καμπίνα DSL. Συνήθως η ενεργή καμπίνα DSL που σε εξυπηρετεί είναι κοντά στο KV σου, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητα η πιο κοντινή στο σπίτι σου.
Υπάρχει το γνωστό εξελόφυλλο που αντιστοιχίζει διευθύνσεις κτιρίων με αριθμό KV, αλλά τα τελευτία χρόνια μας απασχολούσαν μόνο οι νέες καμπίνες της Wind, οπότε παραθέτουμε μόνο τους δικούς της πίνακες.

edit: Φόρτωσαν και οι φωτογραφίες, οπότε συμπληρώνω τα εξής:
Οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ συμπεριλαμβάνουν και το KV (παθητικό) και τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό. Είναι εξαιρετικά ασυνήθιστο να πας πρώτα σε ένα μη αναβαθμισμένο KV και από εκεί σε ένα αναβαθμισμένο για να συνδεθείς σε DSLAM.
Έχεις ελέγξει την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση για πιθανές διακλαδώσεις, κακές συνδέσεις ή γερασμένα καλώδια;

----------


## Dolohov

> Οι φωτογραφίες σου δεν φόρτωσαν όταν προσπάθησα να τις δω





- - - Updated - - -




> Έχεις ελέγξει την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση για πιθανές διακλαδώσεις, κακές συνδέσεις ή γερασμένα καλώδια;


Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες άμεσα!

Έλεγχο καλωδίωσης δεν έκανα. Έχω στο πρόγραμμα να κάνω (δεν ξέρω κάποιον ηλεκτρολόγο που να γνωρίζει από αυτά και θέλει ψάξιμο).
Απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση που έβγαινε η απόσταση ακριβώς (8db/13,81*1.000) και το ψιλιάστηκα.

----------


## Iris07

H καμπίνα VDSL ποιανού παρόχου είναι ?
Ο ΟΤΕ όταν κάνει αναβαθμίσεις με καμπίνες VDSL βγάζει το παλιό καφάο που αναβαθμίζει και βάζει στην θέση του μία VDSL/ADSL..

Εάν θες να βρεις σε πιό καφάο ανήκεις υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι όπως τους γράφω εδώ :
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...60#post6572560

Η Wind π.χ μπορεί να βάλει μία καμπίνα VDSL που συνδέεται σε 2 διαφορετικά καφάο ADSL του OTE..
Για ΟΤΕ δεν έχω συναντήσει κάτι τέτοιο μάλλον..  :Thinking:

----------


## Dolohov

> H καμπίνα VDSL πιανού παρόχου είναι ?


Η καμπίνα είναι της Cosmote- ΟΤΕ
Στη λίστα γράφει ότι "ανήκω" σε αυτήν.
Αλλά ο Τεχνικός πεδίου του ΟΤΕ, όταν με πήγαν στην 50άρα, μου είπε ότι *με είχαν* στο ΚΑΦΑΟ παρακάτω στο δρόμο και *τώρα με "έφερε"* σε αυτήν την καμπίνα, γι'αυτό και πιάνω 50 Mbps τώρα (πριν ήταν σαν να έχω ADSL).
Η φράση "με έφερε" δεν κατάλαβα τι σημαίνει. 
Το βέλτιστο είναι να πηγαίνει καλώδιο από καμπίνα-->σπίτι
και όχι καμπίνα--> παλιό καφαο --> σπίτι
δηλ. τώρα νομίζω κάνει ένα κύκλο το καλώδιο... 
Τέλος πάντων, άκουσα τις παρατηρήσεις και πήρα τηλ. έναν ηλεκτρολόγο που βρήκα και μου είπε ασχολείται με αυτά (φάνηκε να ξέρει σαν εσάς όταν του μιλούσα), & μου πρότεινε να περιμένω άμα είναι, ας τελειώσει η Wind τη σύνδεση και βλέπουμε. 
Μου είπε με βάση τα στοιχεία που του έδωσα, ότι λογικά θα πιάνω περίπου 80 Mbps... Άντε να δούμε, τι να πω.

----------


## Iris07

Σε ποιο νούμερο καφάο βρήκες ότι ανήκεις ?
το 2075-317 ?

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως βλέπω στην 3η ετήσια ανάθεση την έβαλε η Cosmote..

2075-3172075ΦΟΡΤΕΤΖΑ317FTTC-SUPER VECTORINGQ4/2021
Εδώ πρέπει να βρίσκεται..
https://www.google.com/maps/@35.2699...7i13312!8i6656

Χμμ.. δεν ξέρω εάν έκανε τίποτα κόλπα η Cosmote και σύνδεσε και άλλο καφάο πάνω σε αυτή..  :Thinking:

----------


## Dolohov

> Εδώ πρέπει να βρίσκεται..


Από το 2018 αντικατέστησαν το καφαο με καμπίνα


EDIT 03/05/2022: 
Μου απάντησαν από Wind και προτείνουν ό,τι και ο φίλος  Minas παραπάνω.
Να περιμένω να γίνει η σύνδεση και αν έχω θέμα να φέρω κάποιον να δει τι πιάνω στην είσοδο του κτιρίου.
Αν και εκεί είναι 8db τότε το κτίριο είναι ok και έγινε αυτό που λέω.
Και τότε μου είπε θα μιλήσουν αυτοί με Cosmote και θα αιτηθούν να αλλάξει.
Μου είπε ότι μπορεί να στείλει και δικό τους τεχνικό (της Wind) που θα έρθει λέει με ένα μηχάνημα (κάπως το είπε) και θα ελέγξει.

Αναμένω μια εβδομάδα να γίνει η σύνδεση και θα ενημερώσω και εδώ.
Άντε να δούμε γιατί κουραστήκαμε με αυτό το θέμα  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Εάν το είχαν βάλει τότε.. τώρα φαίνεται το αναβάθμισαν σε Super Vectoring.. (200 Mbps)

----------


## Dolohov

> Εάν το είχαν βάλει τότε.. τώρα φαίνεται το αναβάθμισαν σε Super Vectoring.. (200 Mbps)


Στην Cosmote επιμένουν ότι είναι έως 24 :Razz: 
Είναι θαύμα λέει το ότι πιάνω 50.
Ένας από τους λόγους που έφυγα ήταν αυτός. Με κούρασαν. Άλλα λέγαν οι τεχνικοί και άλλα αυτοί στο εμπορικό τμήμα.
Στο τέλος όμως ό,τι έλεγαν στο εμπορικό γινόταν.

----------


## mpokeras

> Στην Cosmote επιμένουν ότι είναι έως 24
> Είναι θαύμα λέει το ότι πιάνω 50.
> Ένας από τους λόγους που έφυγα ήταν αυτός. Με κούρασαν. Άλλα λέγαν οι τεχνικοί και άλλα αυτοί στο εμπορικό τμήμα.
> Στο τέλος όμως ό,τι έλεγαν στο εμπορικό γινόταν.


Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά την εκφώνηση της άσκησης, τότε έχουμε δυο υποπεριπτώσεις:

Α) η καινούρια καμπίνα να μην είναι του ΟΤΕ, άρα WIND, οπότε το σημείο από όπου θα πάρεις xDSL θα είναι τό παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ στα 500 τόσα μέτρα, όπερ τον ήπιαμε. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ της οικοδομής είναι σαν την ημερομηνία γέννησης, δεν αλλάζει (διορθώστε με).

Β) η καινούρια καμπίνα να είναι ΟΤΕ, σαν τις λίγες καμπίνες VDSL που υπάρχουν κοντά στο πανεπιστήμιο, τέρμα Ερμή και κοντά στην εφορία αλλά που δεν έδινε (σε ιδιώτες) παρα μόνο ΑDSL 24ρες για λόγους αθέμιτου ανταγωνισμού. Καταλαβαίνουμε ότι οι λίγοι αυτοί τυχεροί έπαιρναν ότι πιο κοντινό στα 24!!! Πιστεύω πως από κάποιο μπέρδεμα σου έδωσαν 50ρα και ό,τι αντιμετωπίζεις είναι γραφειοκρατικά προσκόμματα για να το μπαλώσουν.

----------


## group131

Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια Νόβα, μόλις έκανα την αίτηση για wind fiber 100. Για να δούμε...

----------


## STILO

Κανένα νέο για τα ορφανά ΚΑΦΑΟ έχουμε ; Παρακολουθώ καιρό αλλά δεν βρίσκω κανένα νέο πουθενά.

----------


## Iris07

Εάν λέμε για κοντά σε A/K μόνο αν δεις έργα για FTTH..
ή κάτι στο sfbb..

Εάν είναι μακριά κανονικά μόνο σε ετήσια ανάθεση της EETT..
Αναμένεται η φετινή..

----------


## STILO

Στο sfbb δεν έχει κανένα ΤΚ για Ηράκλειο. Το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι κοντά στα 500. Τα έργα πως να τα δω; Μάλλον στον ύπνο μου που θα πέσω σε λίγο.

----------


## minas

> Κανένα νέο για τα ορφανά ΚΑΦΑΟ έχουμε ; Παρακολουθώ καιρό αλλά δεν βρίσκω κανένα νέο πουθενά.


Είναι μερικά εναπομείναντα από την ανάθεση της Wind για τα οποία δεν έχουμε νεότερα από πριν το Πάσχα. Λογικά μέσα στον μήνα θα ενεργοποιηθούν κάποια, εάν θέλουν να ολοκληρώσουν μέσα στο καλοκαίρι.
Κατά τα άλλα, έχουν πάρει άδειες για έργα FTTH, αλλά αργούν ακόμα:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Dolohov

> Α) η καινούρια καμπίνα να μην είναι του ΟΤΕ, άρα WIND, οπότε το σημείο από όπου θα πάρεις xDSL θα είναι τό παλιό ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ


Η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ, 
Από τη Wind μου είχαν πει ότι θα πατήσουν στο δίκτυο VDSL του ΟΤΕ (κάπως μου το είπε, VPU νομίζω). Ανέφερε το γράμμα U και αναρωτιόταν η υπάλληλος αν στις "U" συνδέσεις ισχύει η ίδια τιμολόγηση με τα υπόλοιπα (φαντάζομαι εννοούσε τη χονδρική από ΟΤΕ).




> Πιστεύω πως από κάποιο μπέρδεμα σου έδωσαν 50ρα και ό,τι αντιμετωπίζεις είναι γραφειοκρατικά προσκόμματα


Και τώρα που φεύγω άντε μετά να τους πείσω πάλι για 50  :Razz: 
Είχα επί πολλά χρόνια VDSL 50 και τον Ιανουάριο κατόπιν συζήτησης με τεχνικό πεδίου & ύστερα από παράπονα μου έβαλαν 50. 
Δεν το έκαναν μόνο σε μένα. Την ημέρα που πήρα τα 50, τους είχα δει που δουλεύανε στην καμπίνα και τους είχα ρωτήσει. Και μου είχαν πει, "σας είχαμε στο παρακάτω ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλά σήμερα θα σας συνδέσουμε εδώ και θα μπορείτε να βάλετε 100 Mbps. Δε θα είναι fiber to the home - αυτό θα αργήσει πολύ". 
Έβαλα " ", αλλά βασικά αυτό είναι που κατάλαβα εγώ. Πάντως την ίδια μέρα το απόγευμα έγινε το μπαμ στα 50.
Η Wind λέει θα δίνει 100. Μπορεί να λένε χαζομάρες, θα δείξει.
Έχω αγωνία πάντως. Σήμερα κλείνει εβδομάδα από την αίτηση και έχει σταματήσει σε ένα στάδιο από την 1η μέρα (βέβαια μεσολάβησε και ΣΚ, Πρωτομαγιά). 

Από την Cosmote με πήραν για επιβεβαίωση, συγνώμες κλπ. 
Δε μου είπαν ότι είναι αδύνατο να γίνει φορητότητα. Άντε να δούμε.

----------


## init

> Η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ, 
> Από τη Wind μου είχαν πει ότι θα πατήσουν στο δίκτυο VDSL του ΟΤΕ (κάπως μου το είπε, VPU νομίζω). Ανέφερε το γράμμα U και αναρωτιόταν η υπάλληλος αν στις "U" συνδέσεις ισχύει η ίδια τιμολόγηση με τα υπόλοιπα (φαντάζομαι εννοούσε τη χονδρική από ΟΤΕ).
> 
> 
> 
> Και τώρα που φεύγω άντε μετά να τους πείσω πάλι για 50 
> Είχα επί πολλά χρόνια VDSL 50 και τον Ιανουάριο κατόπιν συζήτησης με τεχνικό πεδίου & ύστερα από παράπονα μου έβαλαν 50. 
> Δεν το έκαναν μόνο σε μένα. Την ημέρα που πήρα τα 50, τους είχα δει που δουλεύανε στην καμπίνα και τους είχα ρωτήσει. Και μου είχαν πει, "σας είχαμε στο παρακάτω ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλά σήμερα θα σας συνδέσουμε εδώ και θα μπορείτε να βάλετε 100 Mbps. Δε θα είναι fiber to the home - αυτό θα αργήσει πολύ". 
> Έβαλα " ", αλλά βασικά αυτό είναι που κατάλαβα εγώ. Πάντως την ίδια μέρα το απόγευμα έγινε το μπαμ στα 50.
> ...


δεν θα δεις καμια διαφορα. όπου υπάρχει καμπίνα οτε θα παίρνεις από εκεί. απλά η wind θα πάρει χονδρική από τον οτε ( vpu ) . λυπάμαι που θα στο πω αλλα δεν θα   πάρεις παραπάνω. η απόσταση δεν είναι μεγάλη θα έπρεπε να πιάνει κάτι παραπάνω αλλα δεν ξέρεις το καλώδιο αυτά τα 500 μετρα πόσες μούφες έχει, μπορεί να έχει διαφορετικές διατομές να είναι κοντά σε ασθενή και τα λοιπά.

----------


## npatch

Εχουμε κανενα νεο προγραμμα για τις εναπομειναντες καμπινες? Ειδικα σε ο,τι αφορα ηλεκτροδοτηση?

----------


## MICHAELBST

Βγήκαν νέες ημερομηνίες! -> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Εμένα λέει για 16/5, είμαι με την καμπίνα 1560-279!




> ΜΑΛΛΙΩΝ 3, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 245, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 251, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 8, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 14, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 12, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 10, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 7, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 9, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 5, ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗ 4, ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗ 8, ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗ 6, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 2, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 4, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ ΚΑΒΒΟΥ 6, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 239, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 241, ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗ 5, ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗ 7, ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ 16, ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ 18, ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ 17, ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ 13, ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ 15, ΙΟΛΗΣ 3, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 221, ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΟΛΟΜΒΟΥ 1, ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΟΛΟΜΒΟΥ 3, ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΟΛΟΜΒΟΥ 2, ΕΥΜΑΘΙΟΥ 16, ΠΕΤΣΟΦΑ 1, ΠΕΤΣΟΦΑ 5, ΠΕΤΣΟΦΑ 3, ΠΕΤΣΟΦΑ 6, ΠΕΤΣΟΦΑ 8, ΕΥΜΑΘΙΟΥ 12, ΕΥΜΑΘΙΟΥ 10, ΠΕΤΣΟΦΑ 4, ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΝΙΡΒΑΝΑ 5, ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΝΙΡΒΑΝΑ 7, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 216, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 220, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 222, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 218, ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗ 12, ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ 10, ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΟΛΟΜΒΟΥ 4, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 217, ΠΑΥΛΟΥ ΝΙΡΒΑΝΑ 4, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 233, ΓΑΡΙΠΑΣ 10, ΠΑΡΟΔΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΤΗ 3, ΑΡΙΔΑΙΑΣ 20, ΠΑΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ 223, ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΚΟΛΟΜΒΟΥ 6, ΕΥΜΑΘΙΟΥ 24, ΑΘ. ΣΚΟΥΛΑ 30



Ποια είναι η διαδικασία από εδώ και πέρα για να πάρω την 100άρα;

----------


## minas

> Βγήκαν νέες ημερομηνίες! -> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0
> 
> 
> Εμένα λέει για 16/5, είμαι με την καμπίνα 1560-279!
> 
> Ποια είναι η διαδικασία από εδώ και πέρα για να πάρω την 100άρα;


Ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση  :Smile: 
Εάν είσαι/θέλεις να πας Wind, κάνεις αίτηση για το πρόγραμμα που θέλεις στις 16/05. Για άλλους παρόχους, περιμένεις να εμφανιστεί στη δική τους διαθεσιμότητα.
Κάνει λίγες επιπλέον μέρες, ανάλογα και με τον πάροχο (η εμπειρία λέει λίγο πιο σύντομα ΟΤΕ, μετά Vodafone, μετά Nova).

----------


## npatch

> Βγήκαν νέες ημερομηνίες! -> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0
> 
> 
> Εμένα λέει για 16/5, είμαι με την καμπίνα 1560-279!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ποια είναι η διαδικασία από εδώ και πέρα για να πάρω την 100άρα;


Ευχαριστουμε για το excelaki. Εγω προσωπικα παντως κλαιω, ακομα δεν εχει ημερομηνια η καμπινα. Του χρονου ετσι οπως παμε.

----------


## group131

Χτες εν τέλει έγινε η αίτηση. Σήμερα παραλαβή router-vision και μήνυμα ότι "Η αλλαγή παρόχου τηλεπικοινωνιών έχει σταλεί για έγκριση.". Γρήγορα πάει...

- - - Updated - - -

20 λεπτά τηλεφώνημα από τη ΝΟΒΑ και προσπάθεια να με μεταπείσουν. Έπεσε και η ατάκα ότι όταν γίνει η αλλαγή στη γραμμή μπορεί να μείνω 2-3 μέρες χωρίς γραμμή (αυθημερόν δε γίνεται :Wink: ...

----------


## Morty1821

Γεια σας! Μήπως έχει γίνει σε κανέναν δωρεάν αναβάθμιση απο 100 σε 200; 
Πάνε 3-4 βδομάδες απο τότε που μου το είπαν απο την εξυπηρέτηση της cosmote. Φαντάζομαι προταιρεότητα έχουν οι χαμηλότερες γραμμές..

----------


## minas

> Γεια σας! Μήπως έχει γίνει σε κανέναν δωρεάν αναβάθμιση απο 100 σε 200; 
> Πάνε 3-4 βδομάδες απο τότε που μου το είπαν απο την εξυπηρέτηση της cosmote. Φαντάζομαι προταιρεότητα έχουν οι χαμηλότερες γραμμές..


Στα θέματα των αναβαθμίσεων το έχουν αναφέρει κάποιοι. Δεν είναι πολλοί, αλλά υπάρχουν...

----------


## Iris07

Να υποθέσουμε ίσως ότι ο OTE κάνει περισσότερες αναβαθμίσεις στις καμπίνες του τώρα ?  :Cool: 
Πιθανόν να μην έχει και τις πάρα πολλές 200άρες καμπίνες.. ?  :Cool: 

Πάντως όντως δεν ακούμε τώρα, πολύ για 200άρες..

----------


## group131

> Χτες εν τέλει έγινε η αίτηση. Σήμερα παραλαβή router-vision και μήνυμα ότι "Η αλλαγή παρόχου τηλεπικοινωνιών έχει σταλεί για έγκριση.". Γρήγορα πάει...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 20 λεπτά τηλεφώνημα από τη ΝΟΒΑ και προσπάθεια να με μεταπείσουν. Έπεσε και η ατάκα ότι όταν γίνει η αλλαγή στη γραμμή μπορεί να μείνω 2-3 μέρες χωρίς γραμμή (αυθημερόν δε γίνεται...


Σήμερα εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης... Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

----------


## MICHAELBST

> Σήμερα εκτιμώμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης... Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε.




ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ ΟΛΕ!  :Clap:

----------


## giok

Ενεργοποιηθηκε και εμενα σημερα. Το ερωτημα ειναι αλλαζω σε Wind με 100 ή μενω ΟΤΕ βαζοντας 50, και το πανε 100 που λενε;
Αυτο με το διπλασιασμο που λενε ισχυει;;
( https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/freeupgrade.html )

----------


## minas

> Ενεργοποιηθηκε και εμενα σημερα. Το ερωτημα ειναι αλλαζω σε Wind με 100 ή μενω ΟΤΕ βαζοντας 50, και το πανε 100 που λενε;
> Αυτο με το διπλασιασμο που λενε ισχυει;;
> ( https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/freeupgrade.html )


Έχουμε 3-4 θέματα για τους διπλασιασμούς που το συζητάμε πιο εκτενώς. Εν συντομία, εάν πάρεις κάποιο από τα νέα προγράμματα με 500' ή απεριόριστα προς κινητά, δεν θα πάρεις διπλασιασμό.
Ενδεχομένως να καταφέρεις να πάρεις τα "παλιά" προγράμματα με 420' προς κινητά, οπότε υπάρχει πιθανότητα να διπλασιαστείς. Προσωπικά θα διάλεγα εξαρχής την ταχύτητα που θέλω, για να ξεμπερδεύω (το έκανα άλλωστε πριν μερικές εβδομάδες).

----------


## giok

Μαλιστα, καπου θα υπηρχε προβλημα και σε αυτο :P
Ρωτησα στον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι δε ξερουν ουτε ποτε θα δωσουν αυτοι τη συγκεκριμενη καμπινα, ουτε σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα υπαρξει διπλασιασμος.
Ο ΟΤΕ καθυστρει 1-2 βδομαδες να δωσει γραμμες σε σχεση με Wind?

----------


## Swishh

> Μαλιστα, καπου θα υπηρχε προβλημα και σε αυτο :P
> Ρωτησα στον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι δε ξερουν ουτε ποτε θα δωσουν αυτοι τη συγκεκριμενη καμπινα, ουτε σε ποσο χρονικο διαστημα θα υπαρξει διπλασιασμος.
> Ο ΟΤΕ καθυστρει 1-2 βδομαδες να δωσει γραμμες σε σχεση με Wind?


Εγώ πάντως 1 μερά μετά την διαθεσιμότητα στο site της wind πήρα την cosmote και αναβάθμισα το συμβόλαιο

----------


## group131

Όχι πολύ καλή εικόνα πρώτες ώρες ενεργοποίησης... Ταχύτητα όσο είχα και πριν με 50αρα Νόβα (ΟΚ λογικά έχω θέμα με εσωτερική καλωδίωση κτλ αλλά περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο) και wind vision δεν δούλεψε ποτέ. Αναμένω τεχνικό λοιπόν.

Το ενθαρρυντικό πάντως είναι το μέχρι τώρα πολύ δυνατό support. Τηλεφώνημα από τεχνικό 23:40 ομολογώ δεν είχα ξαναδεχτεί (νόμιζα ότι πέθανε κανείς...)

----------


## koukaki

> Όχι πολύ καλή εικόνα πρώτες ώρες ενεργοποίησης... Ταχύτητα όσο είχα και πριν με 50αρα Νόβα (ΟΚ λογικά έχω θέμα με εσωτερική καλωδίωση κτλ αλλά περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο) και wind vision δεν δούλεψε ποτέ. Αναμένω τεχνικό λοιπόν.
> 
> Το ενθαρρυντικό πάντως είναι το μέχρι τώρα πολύ δυνατό support. Τηλεφώνημα από τεχνικό 23:40 ομολογώ δεν είχα ξαναδεχτεί (νόμιζα ότι πέθανε κανείς...)


Λογικα το Vision δεν θα δουλεψει ποτε....
Θα σου στειλουν ΕΟΝ.

----------


## group131

Ήρθε τεχνικός-θεός και όλα μπόμπα. Vision παίζει (μάλλον ήθελε σύνδεση με LAN κι όχι wifi και όχι κεραία τηλεόρασης για να δείξει welcome οθόνη). Μετρήσαμε και γραμμές κτλ κτλ και με λίγο σκάλισμα ανεβήκαμε από το αρχικό 36Mbps στα 54. (Από ότι φάνηκε από τη μέτρηση κάτω κατανεμητή λόγω απόστασης δε μπορεί να πάει και πολύ παραπάνω. Και πάλι πάντως να δηλώσω εντυπωσιασμένος από τον τεχνικό που ήρθε.

----------


## Iris07

*Νέο Tech Hub στο Ηράκλειο στην Κρήτη ιδρύει η Vodafone*

_Προσφέρει θέσεις εργασίας σε νέους και έμπειρους επαγγελματίες από τον κλάδο της τεχνολογίας και πληροφορικής. 
Συμβάλει στον ψηφιακό μετασχηματισμό της χώρας. Επενδύει στη διαμόρφωση ενός σύγχρονου περιβάλλοντος εργασίας._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...-vodafone.html

----------


## MICHAELBST

Τελικά τι έγινε;

- - - Updated - - -




> Η καμπίνα είναι του ΟΤΕ, 
> Από τη Wind μου είχαν πει ότι θα πατήσουν στο δίκτυο VDSL του ΟΤΕ (κάπως μου το είπε, VPU νομίζω). Ανέφερε το γράμμα U και αναρωτιόταν η υπάλληλος αν στις "U" συνδέσεις ισχύει η ίδια τιμολόγηση με τα υπόλοιπα (φαντάζομαι εννοούσε τη χονδρική από ΟΤΕ).
> 
> 
> 
> Και τώρα που φεύγω άντε μετά να τους πείσω πάλι για 50 
> Είχα επί πολλά χρόνια VDSL 50 και τον Ιανουάριο κατόπιν συζήτησης με τεχνικό πεδίου & ύστερα από παράπονα μου έβαλαν 50. 
> Δεν το έκαναν μόνο σε μένα. Την ημέρα που πήρα τα 50, τους είχα δει που δουλεύανε στην καμπίνα και τους είχα ρωτήσει. Και μου είχαν πει, "σας είχαμε στο παρακάτω ΚΑΦΑΟ αλλά σήμερα θα σας συνδέσουμε εδώ και θα μπορείτε να βάλετε 100 Mbps. Δε θα είναι fiber to the home - αυτό θα αργήσει πολύ". 
> Έβαλα " ", αλλά βασικά αυτό είναι που κατάλαβα εγώ. Πάντως την ίδια μέρα το απόγευμα έγινε το μπαμ στα 50.
> ...


Τελικά τι έγινε;

----------


## Άλαν

> Ενεργοποιηθηκε και εμενα σημερα. Το ερωτημα ειναι αλλαζω σε Wind με 100 ή μενω ΟΤΕ βαζοντας 50, και το πανε 100 που λενε;
> Αυτο με το διπλασιασμο που λενε ισχυει;;
> ( https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/freeupgrade.html )


κοιτα τι καμπινες εχεις στη γειτονια σου αν εχεις wind πηγαινε wind για να μην εχεις θεματα οσο αφορα αν εχει κατι η γραμμη η προκειψει κατι να μη γινεις μπαλακι στα τηλεφωνα

----------


## STILO

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα πολλή σιωπή τώρα τελευταία ή έχετε βολευτεί η περιμένετε να βολευτείτε με τις νέες συνδέσεις . Κανένα νέο για ενεργοποίησεις έχουμε;

----------


## MICHAELBST

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα πολλή σιωπή τώρα τελευταία ή έχετε βολευτεί η περιμένετε να βολευτείτε με τις νέες συνδέσει . Κανένα νέο για ενεργοποιήσεις έχουμε;


Εγώ περιμένω, η διαδικασία είναι στο 40% ακόμη.
Μεσαμπελιές, έπιανα 4 από τα 24 μέχρι τώρα. Τώρα περιμένω Wind Fiber 100 με απόσταση από την καμπινα 600 μέτρα. 
Έχω απορία να δω πόσο θα πιάνω.

----------


## npatch

Εγω απτην αλλη απηυδησα να περιμενω, οποτε πηγα Wind 24αρα και θα με ενημερωσουν απτο καταστημα οταν ειναι ετοιμη η 100αρα για να κανω αναβαθμιση. Μου παν στο μαγαζι οτι "θα ενεργοποιηθει το καλοκαιρι δε μπορει". Τουλαχιστον μιας και φευγω για τεχνικους λογους, μολις βγει ο τελικος λογαριασμος με το πεναλτυ, θα παρω τηλεφωνο Cosmote, την κοπελα που μιλησα προ ημερων, και θα μου κανει πιστωση τη ρητρα. Το οποιο παραδοξως μου το πε να το κανω μια αλλη κοπελιτσα οταν με πηραν απο Cosmote να με ρωτησουν αν ισχυει το αιτημα μεταφορας σε αλλο παροχο και γιατι φευγω. Ενα brownie point στην Cosmote, αν κ ειναι αργα πλεον.

----------


## group131

> Εγώ περιμένω, η διαδικασία είναι στο 40% ακόμη.
> Μεσαμπελιές, έπιανα 4 από τα 24 μέχρι τώρα. Τώρα περιμένω Wind Fiber 100 με απόσταση από την καμπινα 600 μέτρα. 
> Έχω απορία να δω πόσο θα πιάνω.



Με 500 μέτρα από καμπίνα, εγώ εν τέλει έπιασα ~55...

----------


## ownagE_

Καλησπέρα!

Περιμένω κι εγώ αύριο ενεργοποίηση-μεταφορά σε Wind "Fiber" 100. 
Η αίτηση έγινε 17 Μαϊου, περιοχή κέντρο, σε παράλληλη της Μονής Καρδιωτίσσης.
Η καμπίνα πρέπει να 'ναι στα 20-30 μέτρα.

Ερώτηση! Ξέρει κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγο (σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί) να μου περάσει καλώδιο εξωτερικό από κάτω; 
Γιατί σίγουρα έχει θέμα η καλωδίωση απ'ότι μου είχε πει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## group131

> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Περιμένω κι εγώ αύριο ενεργοποίηση-μεταφορά σε Wind "Fiber" 100. 
> Η αίτηση έγινε 17 Μαϊου, περιοχή κέντρο, σε παράλληλη της Μονής Καρδιωτίσσης.
> Η καμπίνα πρέπει να 'ναι στα 20-30 μέτρα.
> 
> Ερώτηση! Ξέρει κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγο (σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί) να μου περάσει καλώδιο εξωτερικό από κάτω; 
> Γιατί σίγουρα έχει θέμα η καλωδίωση απ'ότι μου είχε πει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ.


Χαχαχαχα αυτό τον σωστό τον τεχνικό τον ψάχνει πολύς κόσμος... Άμα δοκιμάσεις κάποιον και σου βγει καλός, δώσε φώτα κι εδώ.

----------


## UltraB

Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας πάντως, εδώ είμαστε να σας βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε σχετικά με τη διαδικασία!

----------


## STILO

Ρε παιδιά αφού πιάνουν κάποιων τα χέρια γιατί δεν ανεβάζουν ένα βίντεο στο youtube να δείξουν τον τρόπο.

----------


## MICHAELBST

> Ρε παιδιά αφού πιάνουν κάποιων τα χέρια γιατί δεν ανεβάζουν ένα βίντεο στο youtube να δείξουν τον τρόπο.


$$$$$




> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> Περιμένω κι εγώ αύριο ενεργοποίηση-μεταφορά σε Wind "Fiber" 100. 
> Η αίτηση έγινε 17 Μαϊου, περιοχή κέντρο, σε παράλληλη της Μονής Καρδιωτίσσης.
> Η καμπίνα πρέπει να 'ναι στα 20-30 μέτρα.
> 
> Ερώτηση! Ξέρει κάποιος ηλεκτρολόγο (σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί) να μου περάσει καλώδιο εξωτερικό από κάτω; 
> Γιατί σίγουρα έχει θέμα η καλωδίωση απ'ότι μου είχε πει τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ.



Εγώ έκανα αίτηση 19/5 και περιμένω αύριο την σύνδεση. Θα ανεβάσω εντυπώσεις και μέτρηση.

----------


## ownagE_

Καλημέρα.

Όλα καλά προς το παρόν




> near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 110092 kbps
> near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
> far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 0 kbps
> far-end fast channel bit rate: 10999 kbps
> 
> near-end FEC error fast: 0
> near-end FEC error interleaved: 0
> near-end CRC error fast: 0
> near-end CRC error interleaved: 0
> ...


https://www.speedtest.net/result/i/5128404924

----------


## MICHAELBST

> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Όλα καλά προς το παρόν
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.speedtest.net/result/i/5128404924


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap: 

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ, ελπίζω και εγώ με 600 μέτρα απόσταση να φτάνω τα 65-70mbps!

Δεν μου λες, η σύνδεση έγινε από εσένα ή χρειάζεται συνεννόηση με τη WIND;

----------


## ownagE_

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΦΙΛΕ, ελπίζω και εγώ με 600 μέτρα απόσταση να φτάνω τα 65-70mbps!
> 
> Δεν μου λες, η σύνδεση έγινε από εσένα ή χρειάζεται συνεννόηση με τη WIND;


Μόλις ξύπνησα και είδα το sms ότι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί, σύνδεσα το router και σε 3-4 λεπτά έπαιξε!

----------


## alkis13

Οχι και ασχημα, βεβαια απο 12 ημερες ηθελαν 23 αλλα  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## ChriZ

Εκεί στο Ηράκλειο σας άφησαν από τους τελευταίους, αλλά τουλάχιστον από πολλούς βλέπω γραμμές που σηκώνουν κάτι 300άρια... :Respekt:

----------


## minas

> Εκεί στο Ηράκλειο σας άφησαν από τους τελευταίους, αλλά τουλάχιστον από πολλούς βλέπω γραμμές που σηκώνουν κάτι 300άρια...


Ισχύει, αλλά οι πρώτοι έχουμε και χαμηλό crosstalk... ακόμα.

----------


## MICHAELBST

> Εγώ περιμένω, η διαδικασία είναι στο 40% ακόμη.
> Μεσαμπελιές, έπιανα 4 από τα 24 μέχρι τώρα. Τώρα περιμένω Wind Fiber 100 με απόσταση από την καμπινα 600 μέτρα. 
> Έχω απορία να δω πόσο θα πιάνω.


UPDATE:

Καλημέρα, μόλις συνδέθηκα και εγώ. 
Η αίτηση έγινε 17/5 και η σύνδεση σήμερα 26/5, πήρε *9 μέρες*!
Με απόσταση *600μ.* από την καμπίνα πιάνω *50mbps*, όχι και άσχημα θα έλεγα.
Πιστεύει κανείς ότι βελτιώνεται με κάποια ρύθμιση αυτό ή τα 50 είναι το ανώτατο για τέτοια απόσταση;

----------


## ownagE_

> UPDATE:
> 
> Καλημέρα, μόλις συνδέθηκα και εγώ. 
> Η αίτηση έγινε 17/5 και η σύνδεση σήμερα 26/5, πήρε *9 μέρες*!
> Με απόσταση *600μ.* από την καμπίνα πιάνω *50mbps*, όχι και άσχημα θα έλεγα.
> Πιστεύει κανείς ότι βελτιώνεται με κάποια ρύθμιση αυτό ή τα 50 είναι το ανώτατο για τέτοια απόσταση;


Καλως τους!
Νομιζω ειναι καλο το νουμερο, αν και δεν εχεις ποστάρει στατιστικά της γραμμής.

Ίσως με άλλο router έχεις καλύτερο συγχρονισμό; 
Δεν είμαι και σίγουρος, γιατί έχω καιρό να περάσω απο το forum  :Smile:

----------


## blademyc

> Εγω απτην αλλη απηυδησα να περιμενω, οποτε πηγα Wind 24αρα και θα με ενημερωσουν απτο καταστημα οταν ειναι ετοιμη η 100αρα για να κανω αναβαθμιση. Μου παν στο μαγαζι οτι "θα ενεργοποιηθει το καλοκαιρι δε μπορει". Τουλαχιστον μιας και φευγω για τεχνικους λογους, μολις βγει ο τελικος λογαριασμος με το πεναλτυ, θα παρω τηλεφωνο Cosmote, την κοπελα που μιλησα προ ημερων, και θα μου κανει πιστωση τη ρητρα. Το οποιο παραδοξως μου το πε να το κανω μια αλλη κοπελιτσα οταν με πηραν απο Cosmote να με ρωτησουν αν ισχυει το αιτημα μεταφορας σε αλλο παροχο και γιατι φευγω. Ενα brownie point στην Cosmote, αν κ ειναι αργα πλεον.


Ακριβός αυτο εκανα και εγω το Σεπτέμβριο του 2020 με το σκεπτικό οτι τον Νοέμβριο του 2020 θα βαλει η wind γραμμή αλλα τα λογια ειναι περιττά.

----------


## npatch

Εγω και τα 8.96Mpbs μου, συμπασχουμε μαζι σου. 

Πιανω τα ακριβως τα μισα αποτι στην 50αρα της Cosmote και θα πληρωνω τη μιση τιμη απο την 50αρα της cosmote. Ποτε θα βαλουν αυτο το παντερμο το κολωνακι ρευματος....

----------


## group131

Να και τα στατιστικά που χρωστούσα:
TPSTC type: 64/65B PTM TC

near-end interleaved channel bit rate: 57446 kbps
near-end fast channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end interleaved channel bit rate: 0 kbps
far-end fast channel bit rate: 10999 kbps

near-end FEC error fast: 0
near-end FEC error interleaved: 564755
near-end CRC error fast: 0
near-end CRC error interleaved: 22
near-end HEC error fast: 0
near-end HEC error interleaved: 0
far-end FEC error fast: 2305
far-end FEC error interleaved: 0
far-end CRC error fast: 16
far-end CRC error interleaved: 0
far-end HEC error fast: 0
far-end HEC error interleaved: 0
DSL uptime :3 days,  6:38, 9 secs
DSL activetime :1 min, 52 secs

Downstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin downstream: 8.1 dB
output power upstream: 3.8 dbm
attenuation downstream: 14.3 dB

Upstream:
relative capacity occupation: 100% 
noise margin upstream: 14.8 dB
output power downstream: 12.9 dbm
attenuation upstream: 3.0 dB

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης στην DSL profiles καρτέλα βλέπω disabled μόνο το 30a. Παίζει κάνα ρόλο;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Οχι. Δε χρησιμοποιειται καν στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## UltraB

> Να και τα στατιστικά που χρωστούσα:
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			TPSTC type: 64/65B PTM TC
> 
> ...


Το χαμηλό SNR δε δίνει αρκετό, έως καθόλου περιθώριο για παραπάνω. Έχεις και αυξημένο attenuation βέβαια που υποδηλώνει ότι λογικά είσαι αρκετά μακριά από την καμπίνα.
Έχεις ελέγξει την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση;

----------


## group131

Είμαι στα 500μ από την καμπίνα. Η εσωτερική είναι πια ψιλονορμάλ. 55 έρχεται στο δρόμο, 57 γράφει ρούτερ, 52 speedtest.

----------


## blademyc

> Εγω και τα 8.96Mpbs μου, συμπασχουμε μαζι σου. 
> 
> Πιανω τα ακριβως τα μισα αποτι στην 50αρα της Cosmote και θα πληρωνω τη μιση τιμη απο την 50αρα της cosmote. Ποτε θα βαλουν αυτο το παντερμο το κολωνακι ρευματος....


Σε εμένα το κολονάκι το βάλανε τον Δεκέμβριο και προς το τέλος του Ιανουάριου βάλανε και ρεύμα και αριθμό πείρε περίπου Μάρτιο αλλά τίποτα ακόμα  :Crying:

----------


## npatch

Κι εδω εχει παρει αριθμο απο το Μαρτιο, αλλα δεν βλεπω κολωνακι. Καλα μπορει κ να μαι ασχετος κ να ειναι παραδιπλα κ να μην το χω παρει χαμπαρι, αλλα τπτ εντος 4μ απο το κουτι. Θα ξανακοιταξω μπας και το χουν κρυμμενο.

Αν εχει μπει, τοτε ο μονος λογος να αργει ειναι τα "τεστ" π κανουν και καλα πριν την ενεργοποιηση για να τσεκαρουν οτι ειναι οκ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Οχι. Δε χρησιμοποιειται καν στην Ελλαδα.


Βασικά πουθενά στον πλανήτη όπου  χρησιμοποιείται το vectoring, καθώς το 30a προφίλ είναι ασύμβατο. Μόνο τα 17a και 35b είναι συμβατά.

----------


## minas

> Κι εδω εχει παρει αριθμο απο το Μαρτιο, αλλα δεν βλεπω κολωνακι. Καλα μπορει κ να μαι ασχετος κ να ειναι παραδιπλα κ να μην το χω παρει χαμπαρι, αλλα τπτ εντος 4μ απο το κουτι. Θα ξανακοιταξω μπας και το χουν κρυμμενο.
> 
> Αν εχει μπει, τοτε ο μονος λογος να αργει ειναι τα "τεστ" π κανουν και καλα πριν την ενεργοποιηση για να τσεκαρουν οτι ειναι οκ.


Μερικές καμπίνες παίρνουν ρεύμα υπόγεια. Ακόμα λιγότερες παίρνουν επιτοίχια...

----------


## npatch

Δεν το καταλαβαινω αυτο. Πριν λιγους μηνες καταστρεψανε παλι τους δρομους του Ηρακλειου για την υπογειοποιηση και τωρα βαζουν σε αρκετα επιγεια. Ποιο το νοημα?! Η' μπαινει επιγειο εκει που δεν εχει γινει ακομα υπογειοποιηση(δεν εχω ακουσει αν τελειωσε το εργο αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι δεν εκαναν τη μιση πολη μονο).
Παντως το συγκεκριμενο, ειχα ρωτησει γνωστο μου ηλεκτρολογο που εργαζεται σε καποιο αντιστοιχο τμημα Cosmote για εκτος Ηρακλειου και μου πε οτι αν εχει ρευμα, θα κανουν θορυβο/βουητο τα εσωτερικα του. Δεν εχω ακουσει κατι τετοιο στο εν λογω κουτι, οποτε θεωρω οτι δεν εχει ρευμα ακομα, υπογεια η' επι.

----------


## kizonis

Προσπαθω να μαθω αν ειναι καλυτερη ιδεα να κανω καινουργια συνδεση σε ΟΤΕ ή WIND.
Βρηκα απο το αρχειο το καφαο μου και ειναι το *697-9809*. 

Η max συνδεση που δινουν ειναι 50αρα στη διευθυνση μου.

Σε αλλα νεα, ζητησα τις ελαχιστες εγγυημενες ταχυτητες για να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο και να διεκδικησω καποια δικαιωματα αν πιανω 20% χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα (κατι το οποιο δεν ξερω σε ποιο βαθμο ισχυει) και ο ΟΤΕ δινει ελαχιστη 18 (χωρις να αναγραφεται στο συμβολαιο) ενω η WIND δινει 29.3 (γραμμενο στο συμβολαιο). Ο ΟΤΕ γενικα δεν φαινεται διατεθιμενος να μου δωσει καποια ελαχιστη εγγυημενη επισημα πριν να ερθει τεχνικος, αλλα ισχυριζεται οτι θα πιανω 45+.

Επειδη ειμαι σχετικα νεος στην πολη, και εχω χαωθει διαβαζοντας γυρω στις 100 σελιδες του τοπικ, ελπιζω καποιος να μπορει να με βοηθησει.

edit: το καφαο το βρηκα σε ενα τεραστιο αρχειο, ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι το οποιο αλλαζει γιατι το βρηκα σε ενα καρφιτσωμενο κομμεντ κ δν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι επικαιρο.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλοι τους είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δηλώνουν την μέγιστη, μέση και ελάχιστη ταχύτητα στα συμβόλαια με τους πελάτες τους. Και πραγματικά το κάνουν.
Σε κάποιους, όπως σε Cosmote, στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στην ιστοσελίδα δίνουν αυτές τις ταχύτητες.
Βάζω 2 σχετικές εικόνες σε δικές μου VDSL συνδέσεις, σε Cosmote από Α/Κ και Vodafone από καμπίνα FTTC.

----------


## kizonis

> Όλοι τους είναι υποχρεωμένοι να δηλώνουν την μέγιστη, μέση και ελάχιστη ταχύτητα στα συμβόλαια με τους πελάτες τους. Και πραγματικά το κάνουν.
> Σε κάποιους, όπως σε Cosmote, στον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στην ιστοσελίδα δίνουν αυτές τις ταχύτητες.
> Βάζω 2 σχετικές εικόνες σε δικές μου VDSL συνδέσεις, σε Cosmote από Α/Κ και Vodafone από καμπίνα FTTC.


Αυτο ηξερα και εγω, και ενω πραγματι η WIND μου εδωσε τους αριθμους τυπωμενους σε συμβολαιο (29.3), η Cosmote δεν τους ειχε στο συμβολαιο. Τους ειπα οτι ειναι υποχρεωμενοι και μου ειπαν οτι για να τους δω θα πρεπει να ερθει ο τεχνικος πρωτα.

----------


## jkoukos

Από το δικό μου συμβόλαιο είναι και μάλιστα σε πρόσφατη ανανέωση 3Ρ διότι άλλαξα από δορυφορικό σε ΟΤΤ.
Το ίδιο είχε και το περσινό συμβόλαιο που έκανα ανανέωση το DP.

- - - Updated - - -

Δοκίμασε στην διαθεσιμότητα της εταιρείας. Βγάζει κι εκεί τις σχετικές μετρήσεις ταχύτητας, αλλά μόνο με αριθμό της εταιρείας.

----------


## kizonis

Αυτό λένε και αυτοί μάλλον, ότι επειδή δεν έχω αριθμό ακόμα δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν εκτίμηση...
Ήμουν σε μεγάλο δίλημμα μέχρι πριν μισή ώρα, περισσότερο για το ποια είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή σε βάθος χρόνου. Αλλά με έβγαλε από το δίλημμα η κοπέλα μου που πήγε κ έκανε συμβόλαιο στη WIND μόλις. May the force be with us.

----------


## npatch

Ουτε και μενα το συμβολαιο που σπαω εγραφε ταχυτητες. 2ετες που τελειωνει κανονικα μεσα Οκτωβρη. Δεν ξερω ομως ποτε βγηκε η οδηγια να γραφονται σε συμβολαια. Το συμβολαιο εγινε μεσω τηλεφωνου στο 13888.

----------


## jkoukos

Και μένα μέσω τηλεφώνου έγιναν φέτος και πέρυσι και μου έστειλαν σε email τα συμβόλαια, αφού πρώτα έγινε επιβεβαίωση και αποδοχή με καταγραφή της κλήσης.
Στη Vodafone γίνεται με σύνδεσμο που στέλνουν σε sms, που ανοίγει σχετική ιστοσελίδα κι εκεί κάνεις αποδοχή και κατεβάζεις το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## npatch

Οκ, οπως και να χει ταχυτητες δεν αναγραφει στο δικο μου. 2 pdf μου στειλανε, το ενα αιτηση υπαναχωρισης και το αλλο το συμβολαιο. Το συμβολαιο 8 σελιδες, το χω τσεκαρει ποσες φορες τπτ. Μπορω να το στειλω κ σε φωτο αν θελεις (με τις απαραιτητες τροποποιησεις).

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν τίθεται θέμα, σε πιστεύω. Απλά μου φαίνεται παράξενο, διότι σε μένα και στις 2 εταιρείες, πάντα στις ανανεώσεις συμβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα τα τελευταία χρόνια.
Ειδικά σε Vodafone για να κάνεις αποδοχή, πρέπει να πατήσεις το κουμπί στην ιστοσελίδα που σου δίνει κι εκεί υπάρχει το συμβόλαιο για να το κατεβάσεις. Δεν προχωρά τίποτα αν δεν πατήσεις αποδοχή.

----------


## npatch

Δεν εχει σημασια. Οταν εγω συναψα αυτο το συμβολαιο, δεν γνωριζα για τις ελαχιστες κ μεγιστες ταχυτητες. Επισης δεν θυμαμαι αν υπηρχε κατι σε Αποδοχη/απορριψη στην διαδικασια. Νομιζω ομως οχι. Πρεπει να ελαβα το εμαιλ με τα pdf ακριβως μετα τη συνομιλια με τον τυπο του οποιου το ονομα αναγραφεται στο συμβολαιο.
Εντομεταξυ εχω το email αυτο ακομα και ειναι απο no-reply@ote.gr, κενο subject και body και απλα τα pdf συνημμενα. Να το βλεπε αλλος, θα πιστευε οτι ειναι σπαμ.
Αλλα οπως και να χει, δεν ηξερα για την οδηγια για να πατησω απορριψη κ να υπηρχε αυτο το βημα. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν αναγραφονται, οχι οτι εγω αποδεχτηκα. Γι'αυτο εθεσα την ερωτηση του ποτε βγηκε η οδηγια περι αναγραφης ταχυτητων στα συμβολαια, σε περιπτωση που οταν το συναψα δεν υπηρχε η υποχρεωση ακομα.

----------


## kizonis

Ειπες πως το συμβολαιο σου ειναι διετες και ληγει τον Οκτωβρη, και τα αρθρα που βλεπω (για "τελος στις πλασματικες ταχυτητες" που αναφερουν πως οι ταχυτητες θα πρεπει να αναγραφονται στη συμβαση) εμφανιστηκαν το Νοεμβριο του 2020.

----------


## npatch

Το περιμενα οτι θα ηταν κατι τετοιο και γι αυτο ρωτησα. Εμενα 20 Οκτ 2020 εγινε η διαδικασια. Απλα καποιος αλλος ανεφερε οτι η Cosmote του πε για τις ταχυτητες οτι θα τις μαθει μονο κατοπιν αιτηματος με τεχνικο αλλα δεν ανεφερε ποτε εγινε αυτο. Και ο jkoukos γραφει "τα τελευταια χρονια" λες και ειναι παραπανω απο τα τελευταια 2 που αναφερω εγω. Τωρα αν το εκανε αυτο η Vodafone απο πριν απο μονη της, οκ. Εγω για την Cosmote μιλησα μονο.

----------


## manik

> Προσπαθω να μαθω αν ειναι καλυτερη ιδεα να κανω καινουργια συνδεση σε ΟΤΕ ή WIND.
> Βρηκα απο το αρχειο το καφαο μου και ειναι το *697-9809*. 
> 
> Η max συνδεση που δινουν ειναι 50αρα στη διευθυνση μου.


Λογικά είσαι κάπου στο κέντρο και παίρνεις από VDSL KV OTE οπότε διαλέγεις και παίρνεις...

----------


## alkis13

> Εκεί στο Ηράκλειο σας άφησαν από τους τελευταίους, αλλά τουλάχιστον από πολλούς βλέπω γραμμές που σηκώνουν κάτι 300άρια...


7,5 επιανα πριν, ακομα streamαρω 4k και λεω "να τωρα θα κολλήσει" . :P

----------


## Constantine4

Καλησπέρα! Παίρνω ίντερνετ από την καμπίνα 258 (Τοποθεσία: Βασιλείου Πατρικίου) που ακόμα δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL 
αλλά λέει Pending τι σημαίνει αυτό; Επίσης η καμπίνα τις Wind δεν έχει πάνω κάποιο αριθμό.

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα! Παίρνω ίντερνετ από την καμπίνα 258 (Τοποθεσία: Βασιλείου Πατρικίου) που ακόμα δεν έχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL 
> αλλά λέει Pending τι σημαίνει αυτό; Επίσης η καμπίνα τις Wind δεν έχει πάνω κάποιο αριθμό.


Σημαίνει ότι είσαι από τους άτυχους που έχουν μείνει τελευταίοι. Υπομονή...

----------


## Constantine4

Πόσο θα περιμένω ακόμα ?  :Shocked:

----------


## UltraB

> Πόσο θα περιμένω ακόμα ?


Από τη στιγμή που έχει τοποθετηθεί καμπίνα είναι θέμα χρόνου η ενεργοποίηση της. Το πότε είναι άγνωστο από το τελευταίο γνωστό rollout καθώς δεν έχει πάρει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης, εξού και το "pending".

----------


## Constantine4

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!  :Smile:

----------


## soulremover

Εγω ρε παιδια που μενω ακριβως πισω απο το μουσειο στο κεντρο ? Ιωσηφ Χατζηδακη 3 ειναι η οδος.
Μαλλον, απο την αναζητηση που εκανα μεσω των πληροφοριων σας ειμαι στο 697 - 423, σωστα ?
Σε τι μοιρα ειμαι σε σχεση με αναβαθμισεις κλπ ?
Εχω vdsl 50αρα από παλιού τύπου ΚΑΦΑΟ, και συχρονίζει στα 38...

----------


## TsonTson

> Εγω ρε παιδια που μενω ακριβως πισω απο το μουσειο στο κεντρο ? Ιωσηφ Χατζηδακη 3 ειναι η οδος.
> Μαλλον, απο την αναζητηση που εκανα μεσω των πληροφοριων σας ειμαι στο 697 - 423, σωστα ?
> Σε τι μοιρα ειμαι σε σχεση με αναβαθμισεις κλπ ?
> Εχω vdsl 50αρα από παλιού τύπου ΚΑΦΑΟ, και συχρονίζει στα 38...


Δε βλέπω να είσαι στις αναθέσεις που έχουν γίνει για VDSL από καμπίνα, που είναι λογικό γιατί είσαι πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο Αριάδνης (για αυτό έχεις και διαθεσιμότητα για "50αρα"). Σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία που έχουμε θα μπει fiber to the home σε αυτή την οδό, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό αργεί πολύ ακόμα.

----------


## jiannisk

Γεια σε ολους. Θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια γιατι δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη ακομα. Σχετικα κοντα απο το σπιτι μου στα 200 μετρα μπηκε μια καμπινα wind. Συγκεκριμενα η καμπινα με κωδικο WHRK1_R3_AC249 συμφωνα με το excel που έβαλε ο φιλος λιγες μερες πριν.  Καλεσα τη vodafone και μου εδωσαν μια προσφορα FIBER 200 που ομως αναφερουν οτι 100 θα ερχεται σε μενα. Η wind απο την αλλη στη FIBER200 μου λεει θα ερχεται 170 που ειναι μια χαρα. Δυτυχως η wind δεν εχει σε προσφορα τη συνδεση αυτη και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας. Αν κανει δηλαδη λαθος η vodafone ή αν εχω καποια αλλη επιλογη που δεν γνωριζω στις ταχυτητες αυτες.

----------


## Iris07

> Γεια σε ολους. Θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια γιατι δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη ακομα. Σχετικα κοντα απο το σπιτι μου στα 200 μετρα μπηκε μια καμπινα wind. Συγκεκριμενα η καμπινα με κωδικο WHRK1_R3_AC249 συμφωνα με το excel που έβαλε ο φιλος λιγες μερες πριν.  Καλεσα τη vodafone και μου εδωσαν μια προσφορα FIBER 200 που ομως αναφερουν οτι 100 θα ερχεται σε μενα. Η wind απο την αλλη στη FIBER200 μου λεει θα ερχεται 170 που ειναι μια χαρα. Δυτυχως η wind δεν εχει σε προσφορα τη συνδεση αυτη και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας. Αν κανει δηλαδη λαθος η vodafone ή αν εχω καποια αλλη επιλογη που δεν γνωριζω στις ταχυτητες αυτες.


Χμμμμ.. δηλαδή πόση είναι η προσφορά της Vodafone που για 200 θα πιάνεις 100 ?  :Cool: 

Κοίτα, θα μπορούσε η Vodafone να μην έχει νοικιάσει ταχύτητες 200 από την Wind και να δίνει μόνο έως 100..
Αυτή είναι μία περίπτωση.

Επίσης για τσέκαρε διαθεσιμότητα στην Cosmote..
Μέχρι πόσο σου δίνει αυτός ?

----------


## minas

> Γεια σε ολους. Θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια γιατι δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη ακομα. Σχετικα κοντα απο το σπιτι μου στα 200 μετρα μπηκε μια καμπινα wind. Συγκεκριμενα η καμπινα με κωδικο WHRK1_R3_AC249 συμφωνα με το excel που έβαλε ο φιλος λιγες μερες πριν.  Καλεσα τη vodafone και μου εδωσαν μια προσφορα FIBER 200 που ομως αναφερουν οτι 100 θα ερχεται σε μενα. Η wind απο την αλλη στη FIBER200 μου λεει θα ερχεται 170 που ειναι μια χαρα. Δυτυχως η wind δεν εχει σε προσφορα τη συνδεση αυτη και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας. Αν κανει δηλαδη λαθος η vodafone ή αν εχω καποια αλλη επιλογη που δεν γνωριζω στις ταχυτητες αυτες.


Με μία γρήγορη ανάγνωση, δεν βρήκα την R3_AC249, θα βόλευε πιο πολύ να μας έλεγες το KV του ΟΤΕ, αλλά δεν έχει και πολλή σημασία.
Όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν τεχνικά την ίδια ταχύτητα, αφού εξαρτάται από την καμπίνα. Εμπορικά μπορεί να μην δίνουν ίδια πακέτα, όπως αναφέρθηκε.
Θα εμπιστευόμουν περισσότερο την εκτίμηση ταχύτητας της Wind, μια και είναι δικιά της η καμπίνα, αλλά μην ξεχνάς ότι για να πετύχεις την μέγιστη εφικτή ταχύτητα θα πρέπει η εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση να είναι σχεδόν τέλεια.

----------


## Iris07

H Wind θα σου πει η ταχύτητα μας είναι σχεδόν "Super" γιατί πιστεύει ότι θα της δωσει και "Super" γραμμές ο OTE..  :Cool: 

Από την μία κοιτάς τι δίνει ο πάροχος που έβαλε τις VDSL..
και από την άλλη τι λέει (περίπου) ο OTE για την γραμμή σου..  :Cool: 

Ούτε εγώ τον βρίσκω αυτό τον κωδικό..

----------


## manik

> Γεια σε ολους. Θα ηθελα μια βοηθεια γιατι δεν εχω βγαλει ακρη ακομα. Σχετικα κοντα απο το σπιτι μου στα 200 μετρα μπηκε μια καμπινα wind. Συγκεκριμενα η καμπινα με κωδικο WHRK1_R3_AC249 συμφωνα με το excel που έβαλε ο φιλος λιγες μερες πριν.  Καλεσα τη vodafone και μου εδωσαν μια προσφορα FIBER 200 που ομως αναφερουν οτι 100 θα ερχεται σε μενα. Η wind απο την αλλη στη FIBER200 μου λεει θα ερχεται 170 που ειναι μια χαρα. Δυτυχως η wind δεν εχει σε προσφορα τη συνδεση αυτη και θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας. Αν κανει δηλαδη λαθος η vodafone ή αν εχω καποια αλλη επιλογη που δεν γνωριζω στις ταχυτητες αυτες.


Αν είσαι στα 200m όντως και με καλό απερχόμενο και σωστή καλωδίωση στο σπίτι λογικά θα την βγάλεις όλη την 200αρα (220/22). Είσαι Α/Κ Θερισσου KV 242.

----------


## jiannisk

> Αν είσαι στα 200m όντως και με καλό απερχόμενο και σωστή καλωδίωση στο σπίτι λογικά θα την βγάλεις όλη την 200αρα (220/22). Είσαι Α/Κ Θερισσου KV 242.




 Αρα θεωρητικα και η voda την ιδια ταχυτητα θα βγαλει. Η καλωδιωση μου ειναι με utp οποτε θεωρω οτι ειναι σωστη. Αν δεν βγαλω ακρη με τη voda για να γλιτωσω τα 8-10 ευρω το μηνα θα παω στη wind. 
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντησεις

----------


## npatch

Σημερα παλι βγηκαν βολτα τα θετα παιδια της Wind. Βγαινω απο την πολυκατοικια το απογευμα και ειναι ενας τυπακος με το ντοσιε του στην πορτα. Μιλαμε και μ λεει ηρθε για τις 100αρες. Του λεω ωπα, μπορεις να μου πεις 100% οτι ενεργοποιηθηκε η καμπινα π ειναι εδω εξω (η καμπινα μου ειναι στα 10μ απο την πολυκατοικια). Μου λεει ναι, προφανως, ειμαστε εδω ακριβως επειδη ειναι ενεργοποιημενη.
Τεσπα του λεω οτι κ αλλες φορες εχουν ερθει κ τα ιδια λεγανε κ παλι δεν ισχυε. Μου λεει αν η καμπινα εχει παρει J νουμερο ειναι ενεργοποιημενη κτλ...του απανταω, το νουμερο το εχει απο το Μαρτιο αλλα εγω πριν 2 βδομαδες που αλλαξα σε Wind μονο 24αρα ειχα προσβαση και αυτο απο καταστημα της Wind οπου ελεγξανε διαθεσιμοτητα με συντενταγμενες κτλ στο συστημα της εταιρειας.
Τεσπα, με τα πολλα, μου λεει οκ μισο να τσεκαρω. Παιρνει τηλεφωνο στη Wind, δινει συντεταγμενες και του λενε 24αρα. Μετα μου λεει ααα εγινε λαθος, εδωσα συντεταγμενες για το διπλανο τετραγωνο και ξαναπαιρνει αφοτου μου δειξει στο κινητο για επιβεβαιωση οτι τωρα πλεον εχει σωστες συντεταγμενες (οντως αλλα νουμερα ειπε), παλι 24αρα του απαντανε. Παραξενεμενος, ζητησε συγγνωμη και εφυγε χωρις να μπει στην πολυκατοικια.
Στο διπλανο καθετο στενο, αλλος ενας τυπακος. Του λεω πριν μπεις, δεν κανεις εναν ελεγχο οτι οντως εχει διαθεσιμοτητα η οδος πριν χτυπησεις κουδουνια, γτ αν γινει στραβη, εσυ θα τα ακουσεις. Μα μου, ειμαστε εξωτερικοι συνεργατες, αν δεν ειχε ενεργοποιηθει δεν θα ερχομασταν κτλ κτλ.....

----------


## giok

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα,
Αφου μετα απο τοσα χρονια δοθηκε διαθεσιμη γραμμη εβαλα αμεσως στη Wind 100. Συνδεθηκα 31/5 και απο την πρωτη μερα μεχρι και σημερα εχω αποσυνδεσεις. Οχι συνεχεις ωστε να στειλουν αμεσως τεχνικο αλλα ανα διαστηματα.
Αυτο σημενει 3-4 φορες τη μερα ισως και παραπανω. Με τη Wind μιλαω καθε φορα και με αλλο ετσι ωστε να ξεκιναει απο την αρχη η διαδικασια να τσεκαρω ολα τα καλωδια/ρουτερ κλπ μεχρι να πουν οτι θα παρακολουθουν τη γραμμη.
Τους ειχα ρωτησει εξ αρχης αν ειναι φυσιολογικο στην αρχη της συνδεσης αυτο και οτι θα κανω υπομονη, αλλα μου ελεγαν ολοι οτι θα πρεπει να δουλευει κανονικα.
Με την ταχητητα δεν εχω κανενα θεμα (βρισκομαι 200μ απο καμπινα) αλλα τι να το κανω.
Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκομαι παλι υπο "παρακολουθηση".

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλησπερα στην ομαδα,
> Αφου μετα απο τοσα χρονια δοθηκε διαθεσιμη γραμμη εβαλα αμεσως στη Wind 100. Συνδεθηκα 31/5 και απο την πρωτη μερα μεχρι και σημερα εχω αποσυνδεσεις. Οχι συνεχεις ωστε να στειλουν αμεσως τεχνικο αλλα ανα διαστηματα.
> Αυτο σημενει 3-4 φορες τη μερα ισως και παραπανω. Με τη Wind μιλαω καθε φορα και με αλλο ετσι ωστε να ξεκιναει απο την αρχη η διαδικασια να τσεκαρω ολα τα καλωδια/ρουτερ κλπ μεχρι να πουν οτι θα παρακολουθουν τη γραμμη.
> Τους ειχα ρωτησει εξ αρχης αν ειναι φυσιολογικο στην αρχη της συνδεσης αυτο και οτι θα κανω υπομονη, αλλα μου ελεγαν ολοι οτι θα πρεπει να δουλευει κανονικα.
> Με την ταχητητα δεν εχω κανενα θεμα (βρισκομαι 200μ απο καμπινα) αλλα τι να το κανω.
> Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκομαι παλι υπο "παρακολουθηση".


Eχεις τσεκάρει τα δικά σου ?
Διπλή πρίζα, ταχύτητα και αποσυνδέσεις στον κατανεμητή κλπ

3-4 την μέρα είναι πολύ.

----------


## giok

> Eχεις τσεκάρει τα δικά σου ?
> Διπλή πρίζα, ταχύτητα και αποσυνδέσεις στον κατανεμητή κλπ
> 
> 3-4 την μέρα είναι πολύ.


Τι να τσεκαρω ακριβως? Απο την κεντρικη πριζα τσεκαρω η οποια ειναι διπλη, τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω πως να τα ελεγξω.
Απλα μεχρι 4 μερες πριν με ΟΤΕ ημουν μια χαρα απο θεμα αποσυνδεσεων.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τι να τσεκαρω ακριβως? Απο την κεντρικη πριζα τσεκαρω η οποια ειναι διπλη, τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω πως να τα ελεγξω.
> Απλα μεχρι 4 μερες πριν με ΟΤΕ ημουν μια χαρα απο θεμα αποσυνδεσεων.


Με τον ΟΤΕ όμως είχες μισή ταχύτητα.
Ο διπλασιασμός μπορεί να βγάλει προβλήματα.

Βλέπεις την διπλή αν είναι δυνδεδεμένο ένα ζεύγος καλωδίων, αυτο που έρχεται από κάτω.
Αν είσαι έτσι δεν φταίς εσύ.

----------


## jkoukos

Μπορεί να φταίει η κάθετη, από την πρώτη πρίζα έως τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής. Από αυτό το σημείο και μετά δεν είναι θέμα του πελάτη.

----------


## ultrahd

> Αν είσαι στα 200m όντως και με καλό απερχόμενο και σωστή καλωδίωση στο σπίτι λογικά θα την βγάλεις όλη την 200αρα (220/22). Είσαι Α/Κ Θερισσου KV 242.


Σωστά αν δεις το τελευταίο excel με ημερομηνία 10/05/2022 ο κωδικός καμπίνας που αναφέρεις συνδέεται με το παλιό καφαο ΟΤΕ 1398-242. 1398 είναι ο κωδικός του Α/Κ Θερισσου και το παλιό καφαο ΟΤΕ (KV) με το οποίο συνδέεται η νέα καμπίνα της wind,έχει αριθμό 242.

Επειδή ,αν δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος, κι εγώ μάλλον συνδέομαι με το 1398-242 θέλω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά που έχω ως απορίες.Πρώτα όμως να αναφέρω μερικά στοιχεία σχετικά με το 1398-242 που είναι σημαντικά για τις απαντήσεις των πιο ειδικών εδώ:

1. Αν δείτε στο τελευταίο αρχείο excel ( excel με ημερομηνία 10/05/2022) που έχουμε δει στο φορουμ,αναφέρει ως ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης για το 1398-242 την 16/05/2022.

2. Πράγματι από τις 16/05/2022 στις σελίδες της wind και της vodafone κάνοντας αναζήτηση με τη διεύθυνση μου,δίνει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα για όλες τις ταχύτητες μέχρι και 200αρα (έως 24,50,100,200).Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για το εως 24 Mbps (όπως και παλιά) και σε όλες τις άλλες ταχύτητες (Έως 50 Mbps,Έως 100 Mbps ,Έως 200 Mbps ) αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά ότι "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. "
Υπόψιν ότι παλιά,δηλαδή πριν της 16/05/2022 στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ για τις άλλες ταχύτητες (50,100,200) έβγαζε μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου.

3. Στη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα,μέσα στον Απρίλιο είχαν έρθει και κατέβασαν καλώδιο από παρακείμενο στύλο της ΔΕΗ και αφού έσκαψαν το δρόμο,το πέρασαν και το έφεραν το έφεραν ΥΠΟΓΕΙΑ μέχρι την καμπίνα wind.Δηλαδή η καμπίνα πήρε ρεύμα υπόγεια λίγο πριν το Πάσχα αν θυμάμαι καλά.

4. Μέχρι και αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω,η νέα καμπίνα wind (που συνδέεται με το παλιό καφαο ΟΤΕ 1398-242) ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ Jxxxx !!

Πάμε στις ερωτήσεις μου τώρα:

1. Από όσα διαβάζουμε στο νήμα αυτό τώρα καιρούς,όλοι αναφέρουν πως από τη στιγμή που η νέα καμπίνα wind πάρει αριθμό Jxxxx μπορεί να περάσει και 1-3 μήνες για να ενεργοποιηθεί! Στην περίπτωση τώρα που αναφέρω πως έγινε κι ενώ δεν έχει καν πάρει αρίθμηση Jxxxx έχουμε ενεργοποίηση ήδη από της 16/05/2022 ?? 
Όχι ότι με χαλάει φυσικά,το αντίθετο απλά δεν έχω ακούσει να αναφέρεται ξανά κάτι παρόμοιο στο φόρουμ.ϊσως βέβαια να έχει να κάνει και το γεγονός ότι εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες είχαν ενεργοποιηθεί όλες οι άλλες καμπίνες εδώ γύρω στη γειτονία εκτός αυτήν!

2. Για να έχω διπλασιασμό από ΟΤΕ όπως έχω διαβάσει και στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ,θα πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο πακέτο που έχει διατεθεί εμπορικά πριν από την 01/03/2022 και να μην είναι πακέτο με τα 500 λεπτά προς κινητά ή με τα απεριόριστα λεπτά προς κινητά.
Επομένως πρέπει να πάω στο FiberSpeed 100XL με τα 420' προς κινητά + εξωτερικό λογικά.Τώρα εδώ απ ότι έχω ακούσει παίζονται διάφορα παιχνίδια με κάποιους υπαλλήλους του ΟΤΕ να λένε ότι και καλά δεν διατίθεται πλέον το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο,ενώ διατίθεται κανονικά όπως έχουν αναφέρει άτομα σε άλλο νήμα στο φόρουμ.
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το εξής:

Το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο FiberSpeed 100XL με τα 420' προς κινητά + εξωτερικό θυμάμαι πολύ καλά ότι έκανε 36,90 ευρώ/μήνα.Είναι και τώρα αυτή η τιμή του?Γιατί κάποιος από το φόρουμ σε νήμα για τον διπλασιασμό αναφέρει πως κοστίζει 40,90 ευρώ/μήνα.

Προσοχή για να μην μπλεχτούμε: Θυμίζω ότι πιο παλιά το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο FiberSpeed 100XL με τα 420' προς κινητά + εξωτερικό κόστιζε 41,90 ευρώ/μήνα και αργότερα έπεσε η τιμή του από τα 41,90 ευρώ/μήνα στα 36,90 ευρώ/μήνα.

----------


## npatch

Η καμπινα διπλα μου εχει νουμερο απο Μαρτη αλλα ακομα φαινεται να μην εχει καν ρευμα. Μια μερα πλησιασα να ακουσω μπας και ειχαν βαλει υπογεια ρευμα αλλα τπτ. Επισης και να παρει ρευμα, παλι μπορει να παρει 1+ μηνα για να ενεργοποιηθει διοτι εχουν τεστ να κανουν για να διασφαλισουν οτι δουλευει οκ η καμπινα. Μπορει να ξεκινησε ετσι η φαση, οτι κ καλα νουμερακι σημαινει ετοιμη, αλλα πλεον δεν φαινεται να ισχυει. Εκτος αν υπαρχει κ αλλος παραγοντας.

----------


## minas

> Σωστά αν δεις το τελευταίο excel με ημερομηνία 10/05/2022 ο κωδικός καμπίνας που αναφέρεις συνδέεται με το παλιό καφαο ΟΤΕ 1398-242. 1398 είναι ο κωδικός του Α/Κ Θερισσου και το παλιό καφαο ΟΤΕ (KV) με το οποίο συνδέεται η νέα καμπίνα της wind,έχει αριθμό 242.
> 
> Επειδή ,αν δεν έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος, κι εγώ μάλλον συνδέομαι με το 1398-242 θέλω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις σχετικά που έχω ως απορίες.Πρώτα όμως να αναφέρω μερικά στοιχεία σχετικά με το 1398-242 που είναι σημαντικά για τις απαντήσεις των πιο ειδικών εδώ:
> 
> 1. Αν δείτε στο τελευταίο αρχείο excel ( excel με ημερομηνία 10/05/2022) που έχουμε δει στο φορουμ,αναφέρει ως ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης για το 1398-242 την 16/05/2022.
> 
> 2. Πράγματι από τις 16/05/2022 στις σελίδες της wind και της vodafone κάνοντας αναζήτηση με τη διεύθυνση μου,δίνει κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα για όλες τις ταχύτητες μέχρι και 200αρα (έως 24,50,100,200).Στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για το εως 24 Mbps (όπως και παλιά) και σε όλες τις άλλες ταχύτητες (Έως 50 Mbps,Έως 100 Mbps ,Έως 200 Mbps ) αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά ότι "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο. "
> Υπόψιν ότι παλιά,δηλαδή πριν της 16/05/2022 στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ για τις άλλες ταχύτητες (50,100,200) έβγαζε μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σου.
> 
> ...


Το κάνεις πιο περίπλοκο απ' όσο χρειάζεται. Η καμπίνα σου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση σε όποιον πάροχο δίνει ήδη διαθεσιμότητα, ή να περιμένεις να επικαιροποιήσουν και οι άλλοι τις πληροφορίες τους.
Η αναγραφή αριθμού στην καμπίνα δεν είναι αξιόπιστος δείκτης, μην του δίνεις πολλή σημασία.
Εάν θέλεις υποχρεωτικά ΟΤΕ και διπλασιασμό, χρειάζεσαι παλιό πακέτο. Μπορείς όμως να πάρεις κάποιο από τα νέα, εξαρχής με την ταχύτητα που θέλεις, ή να πας και σε άλλο πάροχο με ακόμα μικρότερο κόστος.

----------


## ultrahd

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου! Έχουν αναφερθεί αρκετές περιπτώσεις όπου ενώ στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ αναφέρει ότι "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο." κάνοντας αίτηση προχωράει κανονικά.
Απλά αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα με τον αριθμό καμπίνας Jxxxx γιατί όπως κατάλαβες σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που διαβάζουμε στο φόρουμ έχει πάρει η καμπίνα αριθμό και ακόμα καθυστερεί ένα διάστημα (άλλοτε μικρό,άλλοτε μεγαλύτερο) η ενεργοποίηση της.Αυτό που αναφέρω τώρα στη δική μου περίπτωση να μην έχει πάρει καν αριθμό Jxxxx η καμπίνα και να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί δεν έχει αναφερθεί νομίζω ξανά μέχρι στιγμής στο φόρουμ (τουλάχιστον απ όσο θυμάμαι εγώ).Δεν θα κολλήσουμε σε αυτό φυσικά απλά έκρινα καλό να το αναφέρω αφού είναι κάτι που δεν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά μέχρι στιγμής απ ότι νομίζω.

Όσον αφορά το διπλασιασμό είναι σημαντικό θέμα νομίζω,αφού η διαφορά 100αρας και 200αρας στην τιμή αυτή τη στιγμή σε όλους τους παρόχους δεν είναι αμελητέα.Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω και άλλους φίλους αν γνωρίζουν ότι ισχύει ακόμα η τιμή που είχε το "παλιό πακέτο " FiberSpeed 100XL με τα 420' προς κινητά + εξωτερικό στα 36,90 ευρώ/μήνα. Γιατί κάποιος από το φόρουμ σε νήμα για τον διπλασιασμό αναφέρει πως κοστίζει 40,90 ευρώ/μήνα.

Αναφέρω και πάλι εδώ για να μη γίνει μπλέξιμο: Θυμίζω ότι πιο παλιά το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο FiberSpeed 100XL με τα 420' προς κινητά + εξωτερικό κόστιζε 41,90 ευρώ/μήνα και αργότερα έπεσε η τιμή του από τα 41,90 ευρώ/μήνα στα 36,90 ευρώ/μήνα.

----------


## Iris07

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου! Έχουν αναφερθεί αρκετές περιπτώσεις όπου ενώ στη σελίδα του ΟΤΕ αναφέρει ότι "Το αίτημά σου θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο." κάνοντας αίτηση προχωράει κανονικά.
> Απλά αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα με τον αριθμό καμπίνας Jxxxx γιατί όπως κατάλαβες σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που διαβάζουμε στο φόρουμ έχει πάρει η καμπίνα αριθμό και ακόμα καθυστερεί ένα διάστημα (άλλοτε μικρό,άλλοτε μεγαλύτερο) η ενεργοποίηση της.Αυτό που αναφέρω τώρα στη δική μου περίπτωση να μην έχει πάρει καν αριθμό Jxxxx η καμπίνα και να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί δεν έχει αναφερθεί νομίζω ξανά μέχρι στιγμής στο φόρουμ (τουλάχιστον απ όσο θυμάμαι εγώ).Δεν θα κολλήσουμε σε αυτό φυσικά απλά έκρινα καλό να το αναφέρω αφού είναι κάτι που δεν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά μέχρι στιγμής απ ότι νομίζω.
> 
> Όσον αφορά το διπλασιασμό είναι σημαντικό θέμα νομίζω,αφού η διαφορά 100αρας και 200αρας στην τιμή αυτή τη στιγμή σε όλους τους παρόχους δεν είναι αμελητέα.Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω και άλλους φίλους αν γνωρίζουν ότι ισχύει ακόμα η τιμή που είχε το "παλιό πακέτο " FiberSpeed 100XL με τα 420' προς κινητά + εξωτερικό στα 36,90 ευρώ/μήνα. Γιατί κάποιος από το φόρουμ σε νήμα για τον διπλασιασμό αναφέρει πως κοστίζει 40,90 ευρώ/μήνα.
> 
> Αναφέρω και πάλι εδώ για να μη γίνει μπλέξιμο: Θυμίζω ότι πιο παλιά το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο FiberSpeed 100XL με τα 420' προς κινητά + εξωτερικό κόστιζε 41,90 ευρώ/μήνα και αργότερα έπεσε η τιμή του από τα 41,90 ευρώ/μήνα στα 36,90 ευρώ/μήνα.


Λοιπόν.. 
και εγώ μόλις είδα διαθεσιμότητα στην λίστα της Wind και στο site της έκανα αίτηση στο site του OTE για 100 XL που έκανε 36,9 ..
και αυτή είναι η τελευταία τιμή του πακέτου με 420 και αυτό δεν αλλάζει.

Τώρα βέβαια στο site του OTE δεν υπάρχει το πακέτο αυτό.. οπότε το θέμα είναι εάν εμφανίζεται στα συστήματα των πωλητών, σε καταστήματα ή από τηλεφώνου.
Κάτι άλλο σαφώς δεν αξίζει να πάρεις.

Και εγώ όταν έκανα αίτηση στο site του OTE έλεγε το αίτημα σου πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο..
Γι' αυτό και τους έδωσα καιρό να το κοιτάξουν 2-3 μέρες και όντως με πήρανε τηλ. και μου είπανε οκ προχωράμε κανονικά για την 100άρα,
και μου στείλανε τα συμβόλαια στο e-mail.

Για την καμπίνα της Wind..
Απλά μπορεί να έτυχε να μην δώσανε νούμερο στην καμπίνα σου..
αλλά λογικά είναι οκ αφού το λέει η λίστα αλλά και το site της Wind.

Το νούμερο στην καμπίνα μπορεί να μην σημαίνει απόλυτα ότι η καμπίνα τότε είναι τελειωμένη για λειτουργία VDSL..  :Thinking: 
ίσως να σημαίνει ότι είναι τελειωμένη από όλο τον εξοπλισμό που χρειάζεται, σαν καμπίνα..

Εγώ πέτυχα τον τεχνκό της Wind τις 2 τελευταίες φορές στην καμπίνα μου.
Την 1η φορά μου είπε ότι η καμπίνα είναι έτοιμη για να δώσει γραμμές.

Μετά από 1-2 μέρες ξαναήρθε και της έβαλε μπαταρίες και της έβαλε και τον αριθμό της.
Υπήρχαν καμπίνες που δουλεύανε κανονικά και χωρίς μπαταρίες π.χ ..  :Cool: 

To site του ΟΤΕ έκανε κάμποσες μέρες μέχρι να ενημερωθεί ότι είναι διαθέσιμη η 100 & 200.
Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, ίσως και 2 εβδομάδες..

Οπότε εάν μπορέσεις να βρεις το παλιό πακέτο με 420 προχωράς..
αλλά δεν ξέρω 100% εάν πλέον μπαίνουν νέα συμβόλαια στην λίστα για διπλασιασμό.. ίσως να το ρωτήσεις και αυτό.

----------


## giok

> Καλησπερα στην ομαδα,
> Αφου μετα απο τοσα χρονια δοθηκε διαθεσιμη γραμμη εβαλα αμεσως στη Wind 100. Συνδεθηκα 31/5 και απο την πρωτη μερα μεχρι και σημερα εχω αποσυνδεσεις. Οχι συνεχεις ωστε να στειλουν αμεσως τεχνικο αλλα ανα διαστηματα.
> Αυτο σημενει 3-4 φορες τη μερα ισως και παραπανω. Με τη Wind μιλαω καθε φορα και με αλλο ετσι ωστε να ξεκιναει απο την αρχη η διαδικασια να τσεκαρω ολα τα καλωδια/ρουτερ κλπ μεχρι να πουν οτι θα παρακολουθουν τη γραμμη.
> Τους ειχα ρωτησει εξ αρχης αν ειναι φυσιολογικο στην αρχη της συνδεσης αυτο και οτι θα κανω υπομονη, αλλα μου ελεγαν ολοι οτι θα πρεπει να δουλευει κανονικα.
> Με την ταχητητα δεν εχω κανενα θεμα (βρισκομαι 200μ απο καμπινα) αλλα τι να το κανω.
> Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκομαι παλι υπο "παρακολουθηση".


Καλησπερα και παλι,
Ηρθε τεχνικος στο χωρο μου σημερα, εκανε Revectoring αν θυμαμαι καλα μιας και εδινε οτι να ναι IP και μεχρι να φυγει ειχα καλη ταχυτητα.
Ταχυτητες μεχρι κατανεμητη αλλα και καλωδιωσεις τα βρηκε μια χαρα χωρις προβλημα.

Απο οταν εφυγε εχουν περασει 4 ωρες και εχω τουλαχιστον 5 αποσυνδεσεις και η ταχυτητα καποιες φορες στα μισα (50μβσ).
Το καλο ειναι οτι τωρα οταν γινεται αποσυνδεση δε χρειαζεται να κανω ρεσετ στο ρουτερ αλλα επανερχεται μονο του.
Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι θεωρειται φυσιολογικο απο ολες τις εταιρειες μεχρι και 4 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα κατι που το θεωρω κουλο. Προσωπικα στηνω σερβερ και οποτε εχω αποσυνδεση πρεπει να τον ξαναστηνω απο την αρχη. Αυτο με τον ΟΤΕ το εκανα 2-3 φορες το μηνα, οχι τη μερα!
Ειπαν να μου βαλουν Υβριδικο ρουτερ το οποιο δε ρωτησα αν θα εχω αποσυνδεσεις, αλλα θα περιμενω μιας και απ οτι λενε αυτο θα ειναι κατι σαν προσωρινη λυση.

Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι καθολου αισιοδοξος αλλα περιμενουμε να δουμε μιας και πρεπει να ειμαι απο τους πρωτους που συνδεθηκα στη συγκεκριμενη καμπινα (1560-279).

----------


## manik

> Καλησπερα και παλι,
> Ηρθε τεχνικος στο χωρο μου σημερα, εκανε Revectoring αν θυμαμαι καλα μιας και εδινε οτι να ναι IP και μεχρι να φυγει ειχα καλη ταχυτητα.
> Ταχυτητες μεχρι κατανεμητη αλλα και καλωδιωσεις τα βρηκε μια χαρα χωρις προβλημα.
> 
> Απο οταν εφυγε εχουν περασει 4 ωρες και εχω τουλαχιστον 5 αποσυνδεσεις και η ταχυτητα καποιες φορες στα μισα (50μβσ).
> Το καλο ειναι οτι τωρα οταν γινεται αποσυνδεση δε χρειαζεται να κανω ρεσετ στο ρουτερ αλλα επανερχεται μονο του.
> Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι θεωρειται φυσιολογικο απο ολες τις εταιρειες μεχρι και 4 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα κατι που το θεωρω κουλο. Προσωπικα στηνω σερβερ και οποτε εχω αποσυνδεση πρεπει να τον ξαναστηνω απο την αρχη. Αυτο με τον ΟΤΕ το εκανα 2-3 φορες το μηνα, οχι τη μερα!
> Ειπαν να μου βαλουν Υβριδικο ρουτερ το οποιο δε ρωτησα αν θα εχω αποσυνδεσεις, αλλα θα περιμενω μιας και απ οτι λενε αυτο θα ειναι κατι σαν προσωρινη λυση.
> 
> Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι καθολου αισιοδοξος αλλα περιμενουμε να δουμε μιας και πρεπει να ειμαι απο τους πρωτους που συνδεθηκα στη συγκεκριμενη καμπινα (1560-279).


Πες μας λίγο αν ξέρεις πως είναι η καλωδίωση σου μέσα στο σπίτι. Αποσυνδέσεις όχι δεν πρέπει να έχει η γραμμή όταν είναι όλα σωστά. Εγώ π.χ έχω uptime 1+ μήνα με 100αρα Wind.

----------


## giok

> Πες μας λίγο αν ξέρεις πως είναι η καλωδίωση σου μέσα στο σπίτι. Αποσυνδέσεις όχι δεν πρέπει να έχει η γραμμή όταν είναι όλα σωστά. Εγώ π.χ έχω uptime 1+ μήνα με 100αρα Wind.


Η κεντρικη πριζα ειναι διπλη. Το τηλεφωνο το εχω σε αλλη πριζα. Παραπανω δε γνωριζω.
Ο τεχνικος της Wind που ηρθε μου ειπε οτι ειναι μια χαρα. Απο τη wind που πλεον ειμαι στις 7 αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχει υπαρξει τηλεφωνο αν και η γραμμη "παρακολουθειται" και στο chat που μιλαω μου λενε τα ιδια.

----------


## STILO

Στην παραλιακή είδα και σκάβουν και προς έκπληξη το καπάκι στο οποίο πάνε τα καλώδια γράφει VODAFONE.  Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ;

----------


## manik

> Η κεντρικη πριζα ειναι διπλη. Το τηλεφωνο το εχω σε αλλη πριζα. Παραπανω δε γνωριζω.
> Ο τεχνικος της Wind που ηρθε μου ειπε οτι ειναι μια χαρα. Απο τη wind που πλεον ειμαι στις 7 αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχει υπαρξει τηλεφωνο αν και η γραμμη "παρακολουθειται" και στο chat που μιλαω μου λενε τα ιδια.


Δώσε κανα screenshot από στατιστικά router να δούμε. Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος εξοπλισμός που συνδέεται πάνω στο router είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα π.χ. AP, Extender ;

----------


## giok

> Δώσε κανα screenshot από στατιστικά router να δούμε. Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος εξοπλισμός που συνδέεται πάνω στο router είτε ενσύρματα είτε ασύρματα π.χ. AP, Extender ;


Εχω συνδεδεμενο και extender kai AP. To extender ειναι πανω στο AP, οπου το AP Συνδεεται ενσυρματα με το ρουτερ. Με οποιον μιλαω απο τη Wind τον ρωταω αν καπως γινεται να επηρεαζουν αυτα και ολοι μου λενε οχι.

----------


## manik

> Εχω συνδεδεμενο και extender kai AP. To extender ειναι πανω στο AP, οπου το AP Συνδεεται ενσυρματα με το ρουτερ. Με οποιον μιλαω απο τη Wind τον ρωταω αν καπως γινεται να επηρεαζουν αυτα και ολοι μου λενε οχι.


Η γραμμή φαίνεται μια χαρά. Κάτι σε επηρεάζει εσωτερικά. Σιγουρέψου ότι είναι κλειστό το DHCP Server σε AP και EXT αλλιώς κλείστα για μια ημέρα και δες αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Αν στο ξανακάνει και με AP-EXT εκτός, τότε δες την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση.

----------


## giok

> Η γραμμή φαίνεται μια χαρά. Κάτι σε επηρεάζει εσωτερικά. Σιγουρέψου ότι είναι κλειστό το DHCP Server σε AP και EXT αλλιώς κλείστα για μια ημέρα και δες αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Αν στο ξανακάνει και με AP-EXT εκτός, τότε δες την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση.


Ειναι κλειστα τα DHCP, και μετα πως θα τσεκαρω την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση? Ο Τεχνικος της Wind μου ειπε ειναι οκ. Στην 100αρα οταν ειναι οκ πιανω απο 95-100.

----------


## manik

> Ειναι κλειστα τα DHCP, και μετα πως θα τσεκαρω την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση? Ο Τεχνικος της Wind μου ειπε ειναι οκ. Στην 100αρα οταν ειναι οκ πιανω απο 95-100.


Θα φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο να στην τσεκάρει. Το σημαντικό είναι από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ μέχρι την πρίζα που συνδέεται το router, το καλώδιο να έρχεται μονοκόμματο χωρίς ματίσεις. Αν υπάρχουν ματίσεις τότε θα πεις του ηλεκτρολόγου να σου περάσει καινούργιο καλώδιο.

----------


## giok

> Θα φέρεις ηλεκτρολόγο να στην τσεκάρει. Το σημαντικό είναι από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ μέχρι την πρίζα που συνδέεται το router, το καλώδιο να έρχεται μονοκόμματο χωρίς ματίσεις. Αν υπάρχουν ματίσεις τότε θα πεις του ηλεκτρολόγου να σου περάσει καινούργιο καλώδιο.


Το κουτι του ΟΤΕ εννοεις τον κατανεμητη σωστα? Θα το δω και αυτο, παντως το να παιρνω οτι να ναι IP (μου εδινε IP που ηταν του ΟΤΕ ωρες ωρες) δε ξερω κατα ποσο φταιω εγω.

----------


## navacrete

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ εχει παρατηρηθει μια αναμονη 1 μηνα σε οσους κανουν vdsl συνδεση πανω σε καφαο wind και σε ολους η vodafone αυτον τον 1 μηνα που δεν εχεις ιντερνετ το δηλωνει σαν τεχνικο προβλημα πιστευω ειναι κατι αναμεσα σε vodafone-wind που καθυστερει πολυ την διαδικασια

----------


## STILO

Έχει δει κανείς στο παραλιακό από το Τάλως μέχρι και το παλιό Ξενία ότι σκάβουν ; Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα ; Είδα τα καπάκια να γράφουν VODAFONE.

----------


## manik

Πιθανόν καμμιά μισθωμένη περνάνε.

----------


## jiannisk

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ εχει παρατηρηθει μια αναμονη 1 μηνα σε οσους κανουν vdsl συνδεση πανω σε καφαο wind και σε ολους η vodafone αυτον τον 1 μηνα που δεν εχεις ιντερνετ το δηλωνει σαν τεχνικο προβλημα πιστευω ειναι κατι αναμεσα σε vodafone-wind που καθυστερει πολυ την διαδικασια


Αυτο συμβαινει και σε μενα. Μου εστειλαν μνμ οτι θα καθυστερησει

----------


## giok

> Καλησπερα και παλι,
> Ηρθε τεχνικος στο χωρο μου σημερα, εκανε Revectoring αν θυμαμαι καλα μιας και εδινε οτι να ναι IP και μεχρι να φυγει ειχα καλη ταχυτητα.
> Ταχυτητες μεχρι κατανεμητη αλλα και καλωδιωσεις τα βρηκε μια χαρα χωρις προβλημα.
> 
> Απο οταν εφυγε εχουν περασει 4 ωρες και εχω τουλαχιστον 5 αποσυνδεσεις και η ταχυτητα καποιες φορες στα μισα (50μβσ).
> Το καλο ειναι οτι τωρα οταν γινεται αποσυνδεση δε χρειαζεται να κανω ρεσετ στο ρουτερ αλλα επανερχεται μονο του.
> Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι θεωρειται φυσιολογικο απο ολες τις εταιρειες μεχρι και 4 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα κατι που το θεωρω κουλο. Προσωπικα στηνω σερβερ και οποτε εχω αποσυνδεση πρεπει να τον ξαναστηνω απο την αρχη. Αυτο με τον ΟΤΕ το εκανα 2-3 φορες το μηνα, οχι τη μερα!
> Ειπαν να μου βαλουν Υβριδικο ρουτερ το οποιο δε ρωτησα αν θα εχω αποσυνδεσεις, αλλα θα περιμενω μιας και απ οτι λενε αυτο θα ειναι κατι σαν προσωρινη λυση.
> 
> Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι καθολου αισιοδοξος αλλα περιμενουμε να δουμε μιας και πρεπει να ειμαι απο τους πρωτους που συνδεθηκα στη συγκεκριμενη καμπινα (1560-279).


Update*

Μετα απο μισο μηνα με τη Wind και εχοντας συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις απο την αρχη και σκαμπανεβασματα ταχυτητας (τη μια μπορει να συγχρονιζε μεγιστη 120 την αλλη 180 - ειμαι 200μ απο καμπινα), μου ειπαν να κανω υποβαθμιση με νεο συμβολαιο μονο (χωρις να το δοκιμασουμε να δω εστω αν ειναι οκ ετσι) και οτι αυτη ειναι η λυση που μου προτεινουν. Μετα απο μισο μηνα και αφου τους το ειχα πει ποσες φορες πηγαν να δουν την καμπινα. Τους ειπα οτι θελω να φυγω χωρις να πληρωσω ρητρα εννοειται, και περιμενω τωρα 2 μερες (και θα περιμενω και παραπανω μαλλον μιας και μπαινει ΣΚ) να μου απαντησει το τεχνικο τμημα οτι οντως εχω τεχνικο προβλημα.
Να σημειωθει οτι αφου μου προτειναν να κανω υποβαθμιση για να λυθει, η βλαβη εχει "επιλυθει".
Μπορει οντως με την υποβαθμιση να επιλυθει το θεμα (δε ξερω γιατι να μην σηκωνει η γραμμη 100αρα και γιατι να μην φτιαχτει αν εχει θεμα), αλλα μετα απο μισο μηνα που μου λενε δες τη καλωδιωση σου - δε φταιμε εμεις - βγαζει απλα λιγα ερρορσ - μεχρι 3-4 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα ειναι φυσιολογικο, πως να τους εμπιστευτω να κανω νεο συμβολαιο. Θα παω στον ΟΤΕ γνωριζοντας οτι και εκει μπορει να προκυψει το ιδιο μιας και η ινα ειναι της Wind.

----------


## npatch

Σορρυ που στο λεω αλλα το ιδιο συμβαινει κ χωρις τη Wind. Εφυγα απο τον ΟΤΕ για το παρομοιο προβλημα αλλα απο δικο τους δικτυο xD.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Update*
> 
> Μετα απο μισο μηνα με τη Wind και εχοντας συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις απο την αρχη και σκαμπανεβασματα ταχυτητας (τη μια μπορει να συγχρονιζε μεγιστη 120 την αλλη 180 - ειμαι 200μ απο καμπινα), μου ειπαν να κανω υποβαθμιση με νεο συμβολαιο μονο (χωρις να το δοκιμασουμε να δω εστω αν ειναι οκ ετσι) και οτι αυτη ειναι η λυση που μου προτεινουν. Μετα απο μισο μηνα και αφου τους το ειχα πει ποσες φορες πηγαν να δουν την καμπινα. Τους ειπα οτι θελω να φυγω χωρις να πληρωσω ρητρα εννοειται, και περιμενω τωρα 2 μερες (και θα περιμενω και παραπανω μαλλον μιας και μπαινει ΣΚ) να μου απαντησει το τεχνικο τμημα οτι οντως εχω τεχνικο προβλημα.
> Να σημειωθει οτι αφου μου προτειναν να κανω υποβαθμιση για να λυθει, η βλαβη εχει "επιλυθει".
> Μπορει οντως με την υποβαθμιση να επιλυθει το θεμα (δε ξερω γιατι να μην σηκωνει η γραμμη 100αρα και γιατι να μην φτιαχτει αν εχει θεμα), αλλα μετα απο μισο μηνα που μου λενε δες τη καλωδιωση σου - δε φταιμε εμεις - βγαζει απλα λιγα ερρορσ - μεχρι 3-4 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα ειναι φυσιολογικο, πως να τους εμπιστευτω να κανω νεο συμβολαιο. Θα παω στον ΟΤΕ γνωριζοντας οτι και εκει μπορει να προκυψει το ιδιο μιας και η ινα ειναι της Wind.




Off Topic


		Εκτος κρητης ειναι αυτο που θα γραψω.Η γραμμη χρησιμοποιειται για δουλεια!
Vodafone καινουργια καμπινα 20 μετρα απο το σπιτι,100αρα και να εχει αποσυνδεσεις,οχι ολη μερα αλλα συχνα μεσα στην ημερα!Αλλαγη καλωδιωσης,καλωδιο απο εξω απευθειας στον router καμια αλλγη συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις.μια φορα τη βδομαδα ελεγχος απο τους τεχνικους να βλεπουν το προβλημα να λενε λυθηκε αλλα μετα απο λιγες ωρες να συνεχιζεται το προβλημα!!
Αλλαγη router σε fritz box,τιποτα τα προβληματα να συνεχιζονται!!
Καποια στιγμη λενε ρε παιδια την καμπινα την ελεγξατε;Λεγανε ναι δεν εχει θεμα!
Τους λενε θα ερθει τεχνικος και θα ειμαστε και εμεις εκει!!
Πηγαν με το ζορι και ειχε προβλημα η θυρα που ηταν η γραμμη τους!!
6 μηνες,ενας τεχνικος μετα απο τοσα παραπονα δεν πηγε να κοιταξει την καμπινα,επειδη ηταν καινουργια!!!

----------


## geoavlonitis

Καλα, οι καμπινες της Vodafone ειναι γνωστες για αυτα τα θεματα. Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι η Vodafone δεν ενδιαφερεται να το κοιταξει το θεμα μπας και λυθει.

----------


## giok

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εκτος κρητης ειναι αυτο που θα γραψω.Η γραμμη χρησιμοποιειται για δουλεια!
> Vodafone καινουργια καμπινα 20 μετρα απο το σπιτι,100αρα και να εχει αποσυνδεσεις,οχι ολη μερα αλλα συχνα μεσα στην ημερα!Αλλαγη καλωδιωσης,καλωδιο απο εξω απευθειας στον router καμια αλλγη συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις.μια φορα τη βδομαδα ελεγχος απο τους τεχνικους να βλεπουν το προβλημα να λενε λυθηκε αλλα μετα απο λιγες ωρες να συνεχιζεται το προβλημα!!
> Αλλαγη router σε fritz box,τιποτα τα προβληματα να συνεχιζονται!!
> Καποια στιγμη λενε ρε παιδια την καμπινα την ελεγξατε;Λεγανε ναι δεν εχει θεμα!
> Τους λενε θα ερθει τεχνικος και θα ειμαστε και εμεις εκει!!
> Πηγαν με το ζορι και ειχε προβλημα η θυρα που ηταν η γραμμη τους!!
> 6 μηνες,ενας τεχνικος μετα απο τοσα παραπονα δεν πηγε να κοιταξει την καμπινα,επειδη ηταν καινουργια!!!


Και εμενα ο τεχνικος που πηγε εν τελη να δει τη καμπινα αυτο που εκανε ηταν να βγαλει και να βαλει το αλεξικεραυνο. Για τετοιο βαθμο debug μιλαμε.
Στην ουσια και εμενα η γραμμη για δουλεια χρησιμοποιειται (στηνω σερβερ 2-3 φορες τη μερα με τοσες αποσυνδεσεις).

----------


## dimyok

Η wind ειχε εδω προβλημα για 1 ωρα . Εδινε ip και φαινοταν συνδεδεμενο αλλα δε φορτωνε καμια σελιδα . Και εκει που εδινε 200 σταθερα με 0 errors τωρα βλεπω μαζευονται και κυριως εχει αισθητο lag ακομα και να φορτωνει σελιδες

----------


## soulremover

Αυτό ρε παιδιά σημαίνει κάτι? Μήπως αρχίσουν να σκάβουν για ΚΑΦΑΟ ?

----------


## minas

> Αυτό ρε παιδιά σημαίνει κάτι? Μήπως αρχίσουν να σκάβουν για ΚΑΦΑΟ ?


Είναι πιο πιθανό για δίκτυο κορμού ή κάποια μισθωμένη, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  :Smile: 
Νέα KV εν γένει δεν προστίθενται εντός πόλης, και αναβαθμίσεις παθητικών KV με ενεργό εξοπλισμό από ΟΤΕ δεν περιμένουμε αυτή την περίοδο...

----------


## soulremover

Τώρα τους είδα το πρωι και έσκαβαν και ρώτησα. Για βλάβη είναι λέει

----------


## gkpapad

Καλήμερα παιδιά.Μόλις  ήλθε μήνυμα στο κινητό.Η Cosmote έκανε το δώρο της.Έκανε αναβάθμιση και διπλασίασε την ταχύτητα.

----------


## TsonTson

Έβαλα σήμερα τη νέα μου διεύθυνση για έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στο site της wind και έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα για όλες τις ταχύτητες, παρόλο που στο τελευταίο excel που έχω τη δείχνει pending. (Και πριν μερικές μέρες έβγαζε μέχρι 24). Έβαλα και κάποιες άλλες τυχαίες διευθύνσεις από pending καμπίνες και φαίνεται να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί και άλλες, οπότε αν ήσασταν pending δοκιμάστε να κάνετε έλεγχο. Στο site της cosmote λέει "το αίτημα σου πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο". (Ενώ πριν σίγουρα έλεγε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμα τα 50 100 200). Τι κάνω τώρα; Περιμένω να γίνει διαθέσιμο κανονικά ή μπορώ να ζητήσω αναβάθμιση και τώρα;

----------


## Iris07

Όπως φαίνεται έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί και άλλες καμπίνες, από την τελευταία λίστα..

Τα ίδια έλεγε και σε μένα η Cosmote..

Ζήτησα πακέτο Online και προχώρησε κανονικά αφού κάνανε έναν έλεγχο,
και με πήρανε τηλ..

----------


## minas

> Έβαλα σήμερα τη νέα μου διεύθυνση για έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας στο site της wind και έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα για όλες τις ταχύτητες, παρόλο που στο τελευταίο excel που έχω τη δείχνει pending. (Και πριν μερικές μέρες έβγαζε μέχρι 24). Έβαλα και κάποιες άλλες τυχαίες διευθύνσεις από pending καμπίνες και φαίνεται να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί και άλλες, οπότε αν ήσασταν pending δοκιμάστε να κάνετε έλεγχο. Στο site της cosmote λέει "το αίτημα σου πρέπει να διερευνηθεί περισσότερο". (Ενώ πριν σίγουρα έλεγε ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμα τα 50 100 200). Τι κάνω τώρα; Περιμένω να γίνει διαθέσιμο κανονικά ή μπορώ να ζητήσω αναβάθμιση και τώρα;


Σε παλιότερες ενεργοποιήσεις καμπινών, η Cosmote δεχόταν αιτήσεις ακόμα και για καμπίνες που δεν είχε επικαιροποιηθεί η διαθεσιμότητα στο δικό της σύστημα. Τις διεκπεραιώνουν αφού διασταυρώσουν με Wind. Δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## TsonTson

Δε με αφήνει να προχωρήσω στο site. Μου βγάζει αυτό: 



Τι φάση;
Πρέπει να το κάνω τηλεφωνικά;

Επίσης τι fiber to the home λέει; Το πακέτο που διάλεξα είναι vdsl...

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. ναι μπορεί να έχει γίνει λίγο ψιλομπάχαλο το site του OTE τελευταία..

Στην τελευταία αναβάθμιση που έκανα με TV δεν με άφηνε και μένα, και πήγα σε Γερμανό..
Ενώ μου βγάζει και διάφορα "κουφά" ανάλογα με τον τρόπο που πάω να δω διαθεσιμότητα,
ή έλεγχο για αναβάθμιση..

Δοκιμάσε και με διεύθυνση εάν έβαλες το τηλ.

Εάν δεν γίνεται τίποτα, είτε πας σε Γερμανό/Cosmote είτε τους παίρνεις τηλ.

----------


## TsonTson

Τα ίδια και με τη διεύθυνση...
Κατάλαβα, θα πάρω τηλέφωνο ή θα πεταχτώ σε κανένα κατάστημα πιο μετά...

----------


## alkis13

Έγινε και η δωρεάν αναβάθμιση. Peak  σε steam update 25.5MB/s, ping 49ms (8.8.8.8).

----------


## Iris07

Ωραίος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## TsonTson

Τώρα είδα τα καινούργια excel που ανέβηκαν σήμερα, και όντως λέει ότι η καμπίνα μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.

Τελικά χωρίς το site να με αφήνει επίσημα, κατάφερα (με loophole) να προσθέσω το Fiber 100 XL στο καλάθι, και να κάνω την παραγγελία μέσω του site, θα δω τώρα όταν θα επικοινωνήσουν τι θα μου πουν.

----------


## s0s1mple

Χαίρεται, που μπορώ να βρώ το καινούργιο excel ;

----------


## Iris07

> Συγγνωμη εκ των προτέρων για την απογοητευση στα FTTC.....Νεα λιστα
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wm7i2f3j4...7Cv9mROUa?dl=0


Εδώ...

----------


## Morty1821

Μόλις αναβαθμίστηκα σε 200..
Μια απότομη διακοπή της σύνδεσης και μετά την επαναφορά που κράτησε 1-2 λεπτά βλέπω στα στατιστικά του ρούτερ τα εξής:

----------


## dimyok

E ετσι ειναι ο οτες  :Razz:    Και η wind μηπως εχει αρχισει και μπουκωνει ; Δε πανε καλα οι δηθεν 200ρες της

----------


## grgamer345

Καλημέρα παιδιά, υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρόσφατο excel λίστα της Cosmote;  :Thinking:  Δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά παρά 4 μήνες παλιό (17/2) και δεν αναφέρει ούτε μια ημερομηνία για FTTH...

----------


## npatch

Απ'οτι βλεπω 7 καμπινες εχουν παρει ημερομηνια, για τις 4 Ιουλιου:273, 315, 114, 209, 224, 249, 104.
Ερωτηση, τι διαφορα εχει η προγ/ημερομηνια λειτουργιας και η ενεργοποιησης?
Λειτουργιας ειναι ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμη η καμπινα απο ρευμα κτλ κ μετα η ενεργοποιησης το ποτε θα εχει τελειωσει τεστ κτλ για να διατεθει στο κοινο?

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα παιδιά, υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο πρόσφατο excel λίστα της Cosmote;  Δεν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά παρά 4 μήνες παλιό (17/2) και δεν αναφέρει ούτε μια ημερομηνία για FTTH...


Δεδομένου ότι δεν έχουν εκκρεμείς άδειες από το Δήμο, δεν νομίζω ότι περιμένουμε κάτι άμεσα από Cosmote.




> Απ'οτι βλεπω 7 καμπινες εχουν παρει ημερομηνια, για τις 4 Ιουλιου:273, 315, 114, 209, 224, 249, 104.
> Ερωτηση, τι διαφορα εχει η προγ/ημερομηνια λειτουργιας και η ενεργοποιησης?
> Λειτουργιας ειναι ποτε θα ειναι ετοιμη η καμπινα απο ρευμα κτλ κ μετα η ενεργοποιησης το ποτε θα εχει τελειωσει τεστ κτλ για να διατεθει στο κοινο?


Η προηγούμενη ημερομηνία είναι η αρχικά ανακοινωμένη, μπορείς να την αγνοήσεις, ή απλά να γελάς για το πόσο χρόνο τελικά χρειάστηκε.
Από τα συμφραζόμενα και την μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία, η νέα ημερομηνία λειτουργίας είναι αυτή που βάσει προγράμματος θα είναι έτοιμη η καμπίνα, και η ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης είναι αυτή που τελικά μπορείς να κανεις αίτηση για υπηρεσία. Εν γένει οι δύο τελευταίες είναι ίδιες.

----------


## grgamer345

Μόλις είδα ότι αυτό θέμα αφορά για Ηράκλειο.. Αναφερόμουν για Χανιά.. Συγνώμη για το λάθος μου...  :Sorry: 

Παρ' όλα αυτά, από εκεί κανένα νέο ή μπα ακόμα;

----------


## Iris07

Εδώ υπάρχει ένα θέμα για Χανιά..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

Ίσως να ξεκινήσετε εκεί συζήτηση..

----------


## grgamer345

Ναι μόλις το βρήκα αλλά βρήκα και άλλο ένα πρόσφατο σχετικό θέμα για FTTH συνδέσεις.. Πάντως ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε...  :Smile:

----------


## Morty1821

> E ετσι ειναι ο οτες    Και η wind μηπως εχει αρχισει και μπουκωνει ; Δε πανε καλα οι δηθεν 200ρες της


Άραγε η μείωση οφείλεται στην καλωδίωση της πολυκατοικίας ή να έχω κανει κμ βλκ στην καλωδίωση ρούτερ-pc (lan οχι wifi)

----------


## geoavlonitis

Κοιταξου με την καλωδιωση του σπιτιου, η συνδεση router-pc αποκλειεται να φταιει.

----------


## djdiageo1908

καλησπερα σας παρακαλω πολυ μπορω να εχω λιγη βοηθεια
 αυτο το καφαο βρησκεται στην αινικολιωτη 
ακριβως απεναντι ειναι το καφαο τις wind 
 στην γωνια τις αινικολιωτης
μπορουμε να μαθουμε εαν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα

----------


## manik

> καλησπερα σας παρακαλω πολυ μπορω να εχω λιγη βοηθεια
> αυτο το καφαο βρησκεται στην αινικολιωτη 
> ακριβως απεναντι ειναι το καφαο τις wind 
> στην γωνια τις αινικολιωτης
> μπορουμε να μαθουμε εαν εχει ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα


Από το Excel της Wind (κι απο τις φωτο) φαίνεται pending οπότε δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη.

----------


## Iris07

@ djdiageo1908

Ναι, κανονικά θα πρέπει να πάρει κάποιον αριθμό η καμπίνα της Wind για να είναι έτοιμη για ενεργοποίηση..

Μετά κοιτάς διαθεσιμότητα στην Wind..

----------


## minas

Όπως είπαν και οι φίλοι παραπάνω, η καμπίνα για το KV 697-325 δεν έχει πάρει ακόμα ημερομηνία στο αρχείο της Wind, επομένως δεν φαίνεται ενεργοποιημένη.
Να επισημάνω πάντως ότι έχω πετύχει καμπίνα που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πριν της σημειώσουν νούμερο, επομένως δεν είναι 100% αξιόπιστη η οπτική επισκόπηση  :Wink:

----------


## npatch

Επιβεβαιωνω οτι δεν παιζει ρολο το νουμερο. Η δικη μου καμπινα στην Ραυτοπουλου εχει νουμερακι απο το Μαρτιο και ακομα να ενεργοποιηθει(επισης Pending στο excelακι). Επισης δεν φαινεται να εχει παρει ρευμα ακομα κ ισως γι αυτο να ειναι Pending. Η καμπινα στην εικονα εχει ρευμα? Φαινεται καποιο κολωνακι ρευματος διπλα? (Ισως παιρνει υπογεια αλλα δεν εχω πετυχει καμια που να παιρνει υπογεια μεχρι στιγμης). Υποτιθεται οτι αν εχει ρευμα μπορεις να ακουσεις θορυβο μεσα απο την καμπινα.

----------


## giok

> Update*
> 
> Μετα απο μισο μηνα με τη Wind και εχοντας συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις απο την αρχη και σκαμπανεβασματα ταχυτητας (τη μια μπορει να συγχρονιζε μεγιστη 120 την αλλη 180 - ειμαι 200μ απο καμπινα), μου ειπαν να κανω υποβαθμιση με νεο συμβολαιο μονο (χωρις να το δοκιμασουμε να δω εστω αν ειναι οκ ετσι) και οτι αυτη ειναι η λυση που μου προτεινουν. Μετα απο μισο μηνα και αφου τους το ειχα πει ποσες φορες πηγαν να δουν την καμπινα. Τους ειπα οτι θελω να φυγω χωρις να πληρωσω ρητρα εννοειται, και περιμενω τωρα 2 μερες (και θα περιμενω και παραπανω μαλλον μιας και μπαινει ΣΚ) να μου απαντησει το τεχνικο τμημα οτι οντως εχω τεχνικο προβλημα.
> Να σημειωθει οτι αφου μου προτειναν να κανω υποβαθμιση για να λυθει, η βλαβη εχει "επιλυθει".
> Μπορει οντως με την υποβαθμιση να επιλυθει το θεμα (δε ξερω γιατι να μην σηκωνει η γραμμη 100αρα και γιατι να μην φτιαχτει αν εχει θεμα), αλλα μετα απο μισο μηνα που μου λενε δες τη καλωδιωση σου - δε φταιμε εμεις - βγαζει απλα λιγα ερρορσ - μεχρι 3-4 αποσυνδεσεις τη μερα ειναι φυσιολογικο, πως να τους εμπιστευτω να κανω νεο συμβολαιο. Θα παω στον ΟΤΕ γνωριζοντας οτι και εκει μπορει να προκυψει το ιδιο μιας και η ινα ειναι της Wind.


Ενημερωση**
Μετα απο ενα μηνα ταλαιπωριας, και αφου μου ειχε αραδιασει οτι δικαιολογια υπαρχει η Wind, εν τελη δεν πηγα ποτε στον ΟΤΕ μιας και δεν ειχε διαθεσιμη γραμμη λογικα στη καμπινα. Εκανα υποβαθμιση απο 100 σε 50 γιατι θα εφτιαχνε και εφοσον δεν εφτιαξε (καλυτερευσε παραδοξως), με πηραν σημερα και μου ειπαν να κανω υποβαθμιση σε ADSL. Λογω της υπαρχουσας καλωδιωσης συμβαινει οτι συμβαινει και δεν υπαρχει προοπτικη να φτιαχτει και ποτε, αλλα θα ελεγθει μελλοντικα ξανα λες και θα φτιαξει απο μονο του δια μαγειας.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν δε πιανανε τα χερια μου θα ειχα δωσει ποσα λεφτα σε ηλεκτρολογους να τσεκαρουν τη καλωδιωση μου και εν τελη να ειναι δικο τους θεμα. Η μονη λυση οπως φαινεται για σταθερη γραμμη ειναι η Skytelecom (Ποιος να το πιστευε).
Επισης, αφου σου προτεινουν υποβαθμιση, οτι και να τους πεις/ρωτησεις/ζητησεις τεχνικο ειναι ματαιο μιας και εχει "λυθει" το θεμα εκ μερους τους αφου προτειναν την υποβαθμιση (με νεο συμβολαιο εννοειται). Μετα απο ενα μηνα και δεν φιλοτιμηθηκε ενας τεχνικος να κραταει αλλο ρουτερ να τσεκαρουμε και αυτη τη παραμετρο.
Το καφαο ειναι το 1560-279, γι αυτο να εχετε το νου σας.

----------


## Kostinos

Το Plus έχεις? 
Αν ναι είχα διαβάσει ότι τελευταίο patch είχε προβλήματα...
Ζήτα υποβάθμιση λογισμικού,ή αλλαγή router.
Κάνε κι μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ,κι πές τους ότι <<ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κάνει τις απαραίτητες εργασίες ώστε να απολαμβάνεις απροβλημάτιστη εμπειρία,ός αποτέλεσμα να περιμένεις αναγκαστικά Ftth>>...

----------


## MichalisRG

Κι εγώ περιμένω αύριο να ενεργοποιηθεί η 200αρα μου. Ας δούμε. Ούτε η δική μου καμπίνα έχει πάρει νούμερο ακόμη πάντως αλλά είναι λειτουργική. Για όσους δεν έχουν ακόμη πρόσβαση και θέλουν εναλλακτικό πάροχο πάντως ενημερώνω ότι σε εμένα η sky δεν μπορούσε να κάνει δουλειά επειδή έχω πολυκατοικίες γύρω από το σπίτι μου οπότε τζίφος. Και τελικά έκανα με τη Data networks. Μέχρι 50 δίνει αλλά τουλάχιστον όντως γίνεται δουλειά οπότε προτείνω σε όσους θέλουν να ρίξουν και εκεί μια ματιά

----------


## giok

Ειχα 100 εκανα υποβαθμιση για να "φτιαξει" σε 50 και τωρα μ λενε να υποβαθμισω σε αδσλ. FTTH δεν υποστιριζει απ οσο ξερω η περιοχη μου ακομα.
Το "προβλημα" στς γραμμες οπως λενε εχει διαπιστωθει απο κοινου απο ΟΤΕ και Wind.
Τωρα οσο για το ρουτερ που λες ετσι και μου πουν οτι χρειαζεται υποβαθμιση δεν τους νοιαζει κατι αλλο. Απλα με γραφουν κανονικα, μιας και η "λυση" ειναι η υποβαθμιση

----------


## alkis13

0. Ζητα νεο router

Α. Κανε γραμμη 100-200 οτε οτι σε ευχαριστει.Αλλαξε την καλωδιωση στο σπιτι σου και τη πριζα σου, (φωναξε ηλεκτρολογο). 1 πριζα τηλεφωνου θα εχεις, πες του να απομονώσει τις αλλες. 

Λογικα το προβλημα σου θα λυθει. Κανε τα με αυτη τη σειρα.

----------


## giok

> 0. Ζητα νεο router
> 
> Α. Κανε γραμμη 100-200 οτε οτι σε ευχαριστει.Αλλαξε την καλωδιωση στο σπιτι σου και τη πριζα σου, (φωναξε ηλεκτρολογο). 1 πριζα τηλεφωνου θα εχεις, πες του να απομονώσει τις αλλες. 
> 
> Λογικα το προβλημα σου θα λυθει. Κανε τα με αυτη τη σειρα.


Δε μου δινουν νεο ρουτερ μιας κ το "προβλημα" ειναι αλλο οπως διαπιστωσανε.
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει διαθεσιμη vdsl.
Αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μου απ οτι λενε γιατι να αλλαξω καλωδιωση?
Ψαχνω παντως ηλεκτρολογο της προκοπης και δε βρισκω για τετοια θεματα.

----------


## Kostinos

> Δε μου δινουν νεο ρουτερ μιας κ το "προβλημα" ειναι αλλο οπως διαπιστωσανε.
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει διαθεσιμη vdsl.
> Αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μου απ οτι λενε γιατι να αλλαξω καλωδιωση?
> Ψαχνω παντως ηλεκτρολογο της προκοπης και δε βρισκω για τετοια θεματα.


Απλά έμπλεξες άν θα έρθει ο εργολάβος κι πότε :Bless:  θα πρέπει να σκάψει το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο...
Θα είσαι κι για κάποιες μέρες χωρίς internet όταν έρθει ο εργολάβος....

----------


## alkis13

> Δε μου δινουν νεο ρουτερ μιας κ το "προβλημα" ειναι αλλο οπως διαπιστωσανε.
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει διαθεσιμη vdsl.
> Αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μου απ οτι λενε γιατι να αλλαξω καλωδιωση?
> Ψαχνω παντως ηλεκτρολογο της προκοπης και δε βρισκω για τετοια θεματα.


Δε μου δινουν νεο ρουτερ μιας κ το "προβλημα" ειναι αλλο οπως διαπιστωσανε.  ΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ


Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει διαθεσιμη vdsl. ΕΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ Η WIND ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΤΕ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ
Αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μου απ οτι λενε γιατι να αλλαξω καλωδιωση? ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΕΣΥ
Ψαχνω παντως ηλεκτρολογο της προκοπης και δε βρισκω για τετοια θεματα.  Ο ΤΟΠΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΥΛΟΦ ΠΑΛΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ, Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΔΕ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΗ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ  :Razz:

----------


## giok

> Δε μου δινουν νεο ρουτερ μιας κ το "προβλημα" ειναι αλλο οπως διαπιστωσανε.  ΠΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΒΕΙ
> 
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει διαθεσιμη vdsl. ΕΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ Η WIND ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΟΤΕ. ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ
> Αν εχει προβλημα η γραμμη απο το καφαο μεχρι το σπιτι μου απ οτι λενε γιατι να αλλαξω καλωδιωση? ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΣ ΕΣΥ
> Ψαχνω παντως ηλεκτρολογο της προκοπης και δε βρισκω για τετοια θεματα.  Ο ΤΟΠΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΕΜΙΣΕΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΥΛΟΦ ΠΑΛΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ 2 ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΥΣ, Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΔΕ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΡΑΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΘΕΝΗ ΡΕΥΜΑΤΑ


Για το ρουτερ το χα πει αλλα πραγματικα με γραφανε, το χα κλεισει για ενα 8ωρο αλλα δε μπορω να ειμαι κ χωρις ιντερνετ ολη μερα :P
Εκανα αιτηση για φορητοτητα αλλα δε μου την εκαναν δεκτη λογω "ελλειψης ελευθερης χωρητικοτητας στη διευθυνση μου" και εκρεμει μεχρι να βρεθει γραμμη (αυτο πραγματικα δε καταλαβα ακριβως τι παιζει).
Για τη καλωδιωση μπορω να κανω μια πατεντα οπως λες απλα θελει διαδικασια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απλά έμπλεξες άν θα έρθει ο εργολάβος κι πότε θα πρέπει να σκάψει το οικοδομικό τετράγωνο...
> Θα είσαι κι για κάποιες μέρες χωρίς internet όταν έρθει ο εργολάβος....


Αυτο δε προκειται να γινει ποτε και το ξερω  :Very Happy: 
Απο τη Wind απλα μου ειπαν θα το ξαναδουμε ενω τους εκανα αιτηση γραπτα να μου ανοιξουν νεα γραμμη οπως λες αφου υπαρχει θεμε απ οτι λενε.

----------


## TsonTson

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ VDSL!!!!

----------


## geostra

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει τι παίζει αν φύγεις από από μια εταιρεία 3 μήνες πριν τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο και πας σε άλλη; 

Πχ, στις Πατέλες στις τελευταιες καμπινες με ενεργοποίηση 16/6, μεσα και αυτή που περίμενα πως και πως, η Wind δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στη σελίδα της, η Nova ακόμα. Μας έκανε λοιπόν προσφορά η Wind η οποία μας συμφέρει σε σχέση με την τρέχουσα προσφορά της Nova. Για να μας δελεάσουν να δεχτούμε την προσφορά μας είπαν ότι δε θα πληρώσουμε ποινή για να φύγουμε από τη Nova. Από τη Nova όμως μας είπαν ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και πως η ποινή είναι στα 126 ευρω. Όταν όμως τους είπα ότι στη σύμβαση τους στο τάδε άρθρο γράφουν πως η ποινή διαμορφώνεται στο 1/3 των παγίων που απομένουν + ένα ποσό απόσβεσης έκπτωσης που προκύπτει από έναν πίνακα, άλλαξαν τροπάριο και μου είπαν πως θα το εξετάσουν και θα με ενημερώσουν. Τελικά τι ισχύει;

----------


## jkoukos

Το τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής του συμβολαίου, είναι απαιτητό και νόμιμο από όλους τους παρόχους.
Το τι λένε οι πωλητές, άστα να πάνε. Ρώτα γιατί στην Wind το αναφέρουν και το ζητούν σε αντίστοιχη δική τους περίπτωση και αν μπορούν εγγράφως να εγγυηθούν ότι η εταιρεία θα το πληρώσει η ίδια στη Nova.

----------


## minas

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει τι παίζει αν φύγεις από από μια εταιρεία 3 μήνες πριν τελειώσει το συμβόλαιο και πας σε άλλη; 
> 
> Πχ, στις Πατέλες στις τελευταιες καμπινες με ενεργοποίηση 16/6, μεσα και αυτή που περίμενα πως και πως, η Wind δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στη σελίδα της, η Nova ακόμα. Μας έκανε λοιπόν προσφορά η Wind η οποία μας συμφέρει σε σχέση με την τρέχουσα προσφορά της Nova. Για να μας δελεάσουν να δεχτούμε την προσφορά μας είπαν ότι δε θα πληρώσουμε ποινή για να φύγουμε από τη Nova. Από τη Nova όμως μας είπαν ότι δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και πως η ποινή είναι στα 126 ευρω. Όταν όμως τους είπα ότι στη σύμβαση τους στο τάδε άρθρο γράφουν πως η ποινή διαμορφώνεται στο 1/3 των παγίων που απομένουν + ένα ποσό απόσβεσης έκπτωσης που προκύπτει από έναν πίνακα, άλλαξαν τροπάριο και μου είπαν πως θα το εξετάσουν και θα με ενημερώσουν. Τελικά τι ισχύει;


Προφανώς ο σωστός αλγόριθμος είναι αυτός που γράφει η σύμβαση, και 126€ για 3 υπολειπόμενους μήνες μοιάζει πολύ. Εν όψει της μελλοντικής συγχώνευσης Wind/Nova, θα μπορούσαν να έχουν κάποια "ειδική" συμφωνία για μεταξύ τους φορητότητες, αλλά είναι μάλλον απίθανο. Μπορείς να περιμένεις λίγο να εμφανίσει διαθεσιμότητα και η Nova, ή να λήξει το συμβόλαιο - ό,τι γίνει πρώτο. Ούτως ή άλλως, και Nova να μείνεις, τον επόμενο χρόνο στην ίδια εταιρεία θα καταλήξεις  :Wink: .
Εάν βιάζεσαι, κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου, επιβεβαίωσε και μαζί τους το πραγματικό ποσό πρόωρης διακοπής, και αποχαιρέτα τους...

----------


## npatch

Το τι θα πληρωσεις βασει ποσους μηνες εχεις ακομα συμβολαιο πρεπει να αναγραφεται στο συμβολαιο. Εγω παντως που εφυγα πριν 1 μηνα περιπου απο Cosmote για Wind, μου ηταν η ρητρα καπου 64-67 ευρω με τελος συμβολαιου μεσα Οκτωβρη. Δες το συμβολαιο σου, λογικα εχει καποιο πινακακι γαι το 24μηνο. Τι γραφει το συμβολαιο ισχυει.

Απο κει κ περα, αν εχεις τεχνικα θεματα, μπορεις να πεις οτι φευγεις λογω τεχνικων θεματων και αν διαπιστωθουν, μπορεις να μην πληρωσεις ρητρα. Εμενα με πηρε τηλ μια κοπελια απτην Cosmote να ρωτησει αν το αιτημα φορητοτητας ισχυει κ γιατι φευγω, της λεω εχω ανεφικτοτητα γραμμης και μου λεει σαυτη την περιπτωση πειτε το να μην πληρωσετε ρητρα και ετσι εγινε.

----------


## TsonTson

Καλησπέρα. Ξέρει κάποιος αν μπορώ να ζητήσω fastpath σε vdsl cosmote από καμπίνα wind, και αν ναι πόσο περίπου μειώνεται το ping και πόσο πέφτει το download; (και τι άλλα μειονεκτήματα έχει, αν έχει; )

----------


## Iris07

Αν μπορείς να δεις ή να μάθεις εάν σου έχουν και G.INP
νομίζω θα είσαι σα να σε έχουν σε Fast/Fast..

όπως εμένα..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX

- Το δείχνει το Fritz..

Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στον OTE, απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει..

----------


## TsonTson

> Αν μπορείς να δεις ή να μάθεις εάν σου έχουν και G.INP
> νομίζω θα είσαι σα να σε έχουν σε Fast/Fast..
> 
> όπως εμένα..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...Z!-Box-7590-AX
> 
> - Το δείχνει το Fritz..
> 
> Μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στον OTE, απ' ότι έχω διαβάσει..


Το ping μου είναι στα ίδια επίπεδα με όταν είχα fastpath στο ADSL. 

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει το G.INP είναι μορφή interleaved και άρα δε γίνεται να το έχω μαζί με το fastpath.

Τώρα είμαι σε Fast/Interleaved, και ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχω και G.INP. Αν το αλλάξω σε Fast/Fast δε θα δω διαφορά στο ping;

----------


## Iris07

Αν δεις στα δικά μου στατιστικά στο Speedport έλεγε Fast/Interleaved
αλλά όταν έβαλα επάνω το Fritz με G.INP έλεγε μετά Fast/Fast.

Το λέγανε και τα παιδιά εδώ..
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post7277559

Πάντως κάνε μία ερώτηση στην Cosmote, να δούμε..
Ρώτα εάν σου έχουν βάλει και G.INP
στο 13788 για βλάβες..

To G.INP έχει τα δικά του καλά, και ίσως να μην είναι καλό να το βγάλεις..  :Thinking: 
https://kitz.co.uk/adsl/retransmission.htm

----------


## TsonTson

> Αν δεις στα δικά μου στατιστικά στο Speedport έλεγε Fast/Interleaved
> αλλά όταν έβαλα επάνω το Fritz με G.INP έλεγε μετά Fast/Fast.
> 
> Το λέγανε και τα παιδιά εδώ..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post7277559
> 
> Πάντως κάνε μία ερώτηση στην Cosmote, να δούμε..
> Ρώτα εάν σου έχουν βάλει και G.INP
> στο 13788 για βλάβες..
> ...


Οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! 

Θα τους ρωτήσω

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Καλησπέρα σας. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν στην λεωφόρο εθνικής αντιστάσεως θα υπάρξει αναβαθμίσει σε vdsl. Το ρωτάω διότι όλες η εταιριες προς το παρόν δίνουν μόνο 24αρες συνδέσεις.

----------


## dimyok

Χαμηλα προς το λιμανι δεν εχουν ? Kαι στη μεση προς το χαλκιαδακη καμπινες νομιζω υπαρχουν

----------


## minas

Και στα φανάρια με Γερωνυμάκη έχει, εάν δεν απατώμαι... Τόσο γενικά δύσκολο να απαντήσει κανείς.
Επίσης αναμένεται και FTTH σε περιοχές που εφάπτονται με Λ. Αντιστάσεως.

----------


## djdiageo1908

> Καλησπέρα σας. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν στην λεωφόρο εθνικής αντιστάσεως θα υπάρξει αναβαθμίσει σε vdsl. Το ρωτάω διότι όλες η εταιριες προς το παρόν δίνουν μόνο 24αρες συνδέσεις.


καλημερα κοντα στο Χαμογελο του Παιδιου εχουν γινει η αναβαθμισεις απο την cosmote
και κατι αλλο η σελιδα αυτη σας δουλευη?
https://myspeedtest.cosmote.gr/myspeedtest/

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση. Και εγώ τώρα έρχομαι στο Ηράκλειο λόγω δουλειάς. Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο την nova και μου είπε υπάρχει vdsl στην Λεωφόρο Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως 19. Είναι πριν τον Χαλκιαδακη.

- - - Updated - - -

Καλημέρα σας. Σήμερα που πήγα να κάνω την αίτηση. Τελικά στην περιοχή της Λεωφόρου Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως 19 δεν υπάρχει vdsl. Εν το μεταξύ υπάρχει ένα δρόμο ποιο πάνω στην Δημοκρατίας. Ελπίζω σύντομα να γίνει αναβάθμιση στην περιοχή.

----------


## Swishh

Έχουν βάλει vdsl στην Δημοκρατίας; Νόμιζα ότι πήγαινε για ftth..

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Τώρα που μπήκα στην wind βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα 200Mbps στην Δημοκρατίας Ενώ η Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως ένα δρόμο κάτω και έχει 24Mbps!

----------


## minas

> Έχουν βάλει vdsl στην Δημοκρατίας; Νόμιζα ότι πήγαινε για ftth..


Αρκετά KV κοντά στη Δημοκρατίας έχουν πάρει καμπίνες VDSL. Μάλιστα έχει ένα πολύ εμφανές στη διασταύρωση Δημοκρατίας/Παπανδρέου.
Δυστυχώς υπάρχουν ακόμα κενά, για τα οποία θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε FTTH.

----------


## TsonTson

Κοίταξα στο excel με τις ενεργοποιήσεις για τις καμπίνες VDSL και δε βρήκα κάπου το Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως 19. Είναι όμως στη λίστα με τα σημεία για FTTH, που δεν ξέρουμε ακόμα πότε θα μπει...

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση σας. Ελπίζω να γίνει αναβάθμιση σύντομα στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.

----------


## jiannisk

Σημερα συνδεθηκα και εγω επιτελους με wind. Ειμαι 250 μετρα περιπου απο την καμπινα και εχω 0 απωλειες στην 100αρα γραμμη. Ερχεται μεσα στο σπιτι 101 download kai 11 upload με 14ms ping. Στη 200αρα εχει μια μικρη απωλεια και φτανει στα 186. Ειμαι παρα πολυ ιακνοποιημενος. Οι τεχνικοι της wind αψογοι επισης.

----------


## manik

> Σημερα συνδεθηκα και εγω επιτελους με wind. Ειμαι 250 μετρα περιπου απο την καμπινα και εχω 0 απωλειες στην 100αρα γραμμη. Ερχεται μεσα στο σπιτι 101 download kai 11 upload με 14ms ping. Στη 200αρα εχει μια μικρη απωλεια και φτανει στα 186. Ειμαι παρα πολυ ιακνοποιημενος. Οι τεχνικοι της wind αψογοι επισης.


Λεπτομέρειες αλλά αν είναι ο συγχρονισμός του modem/router στα 101 τότε έχεις μια απώλεια 9 Mbps καθώς κανονικά όταν πιάνεις το max είσαι στα 110. Αν το βλέπεις αυτό απο speedtest είσαι ΟΚ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τώρα που μπήκα στην wind βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα 200Mbps στην Δημοκρατίας Ενώ η Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως ένα δρόμο κάτω και έχει 24Mbps!


Ρωτα αν μπορούν να σου δώσουν από A/K ΚΝΩΣΣΟΥ VDSL π.χ VF 30/3.

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Καλημέρα Θα κάνω την ερώτηση και θα σας ενημερώσω. Από ότι βλέπω η Κνωσού είναι κοντά στον Σκλαβενίτη. Μια απόσταση που δεν είναι πολύ μακριά από εμένα.

----------


## wlp

Κι αφού ήμουν στα 170 από τότε που έβαλα τη 200αρα και έφτιαξα και καλώδιο καρφί στο ρούτερ εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχει πέσει στα 50. Πήρα 10! φορές 13888 και μου έλεγε πάρτε αργότερα, στο τέλος συνδέθηκα και είμαι 1 ώρα και 35 λεπτά να ακούω μουσική. Είναι απίστευτοι!!!! και πλήρωσα το μήνα πριν λίγες μέρες δυστυχώς. Δηλαδή αν είχα βλάβη που ήταν κομμένο τελείως τι θα έκανα;
Και έχουν κλείσει κι εκείνη τη βλακεία που ζήταγες να σε πάρουν αυτοί. Ούτε εκτιμώμενο χρόνο αναμονής λέει πια, απλά περιμένεις!!!!

έντιτ: στις 2 ώρες μου έκλεισε τη γραμμή μόνο του....

----------


## STILO

Αρχίσανε οι βροχές γεμίσανε τα υπόγεια νερά έπεσαν οι ταχύτητες.

----------


## wlp

ok, πήρα τελικά στο 13788 (βλάβες) και εξυπηρετήθηκα άμεσα, δηλαδή θα το ψάξουν, τώρα τι θα γίνει θα δούμε.... Φαντάζομαι πολλοί το ξέρετε το νούμερο αλλά το γράφω για όποιον δεν το ξέρει.

----------


## soiratken

Αν κάποιος έχει NOVA VDSL, λειτουργεί σήμερα; Από 10:00 το πρωι δεν έχω τηλεφωνο και Internet, ο router δεν συγχρονίζει και από το support λένε ότι είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## TsonTson

> Αν δεις στα δικά μου στατιστικά στο Speedport έλεγε Fast/Interleaved
> αλλά όταν έβαλα επάνω το Fritz με G.INP έλεγε μετά Fast/Fast.
> 
> Το λέγανε και τα παιδιά εδώ..
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post7277559
> 
> Πάντως κάνε μία ερώτηση στην Cosmote, να δούμε..
> Ρώτα εάν σου έχουν βάλει και G.INP
> στο 13788 για βλάβες..
> ...


Τελικά κάλεσα σήμερα και ρώτησα για το G.INP, και μου είπε αυτός "από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο" και τον ρώτησα αν μπορεί να το ενεργοποιήσει. Μου είπε μετά ότι κάνει κάτι ρυθμίσεις για να ενεργοποιηθεί, και μετά από μερικά λεπτά, μου είπε να κάνω restart. Έκανα restart αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. δεν ξέρω περισσότερα..

----------


## ultrahd

Παιδιά καλό μεσημέρι! Μιλούσα με τον ΟΤΕ σχετικά με το πακέτο DP FiberSpeed 100 XL (αυτό με τα απεριόριστα σταθερά , 420' σε κινητά + εξωτερικό) που συμμετέχει κανονικά στο διπλασιασμό από 100 σε 200 Mbps και  εκτός των άλλων μου αναφέρθηκε το εξής από τον υπάλληλο: Μου ανάφερε ότι επειδή έχω και cosmote one (συνδιασμός σταθερής γραμμής + τουλάχιστο ένα κινητό cosmote) ,με το πακέτο DP FiberSpeed 100 XL *θα έχω επιπλέον και απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά.*
Άρα δηλαδή αφού θα έχω και απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά, τα 420' μου μένουν για τις κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. 

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ,αν θα έχω δηλαδή απεριόριστα κινητά (λόγω cosmote one το δώρο αυτό όπως μου είπε) και τα 420' προς εξωτερικό? 
Του τόνισα ότι θέλω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που συμμετέχει και στο διπλασιαμό και μου είπε ναι ότι συμμετέχει.
Ρωτάω μην τυχόν πάει και με βάλει στο καινούργιο 100αρι με τα απεριόριστα κινητά,που δεν συμμετέχει στο διπλασιασμό!
Φαντάζομαι εφόσον μου αναφέρει πως θα έχω και τα 420' για εξωτερικό (που το καινούργιο unlimited 100αρι δεν έχει καθόλου ενσωματωμένο χρόνο προς εξωτερικό) δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.

Υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος μήπως εδώ που έχει το DP FiberSpeed 100 XL (που συμμετέχει στο διπλασιασμό) και λόγω cosmote one του έδωσαν και επιπλέον απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά ?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά παιδιά!

----------


## Iris07

> Παιδιά καλό μεσημέρι! Μιλούσα με τον ΟΤΕ σχετικά με το πακέτο DP FiberSpeed 100 XL (αυτό με τα απεριόριστα σταθερά , 420' σε κινητά + εξωτερικό) που συμμετέχει κανονικά στο διπλασιασμό από 100 σε 200 Mbps και  εκτός των άλλων μου αναφέρθηκε το εξής από τον υπάλληλο: Μου ανάφερε ότι επειδή έχω και cosmote one (συνδιασμός σταθερής γραμμής + τουλάχιστο ένα κινητό cosmote) ,με το πακέτο DP FiberSpeed 100 XL *θα έχω επιπλέον και απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά.*
> Άρα δηλαδή αφού θα έχω και απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά, τα 420' μου μένουν για τις κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ,αν θα έχω δηλαδή απεριόριστα κινητά (λόγω cosmote one το δώρο αυτό όπως μου είπε) και τα 420' προς εξωτερικό? 
> Του τόνισα ότι θέλω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που συμμετέχει και στο διπλασιαμό και μου είπε ναι ότι συμμετέχει.
> Ρωτάω μην τυχόν πάει και με βάλει στο καινούργιο 100αρι με τα απεριόριστα κινητά,που δεν συμμετέχει στο διπλασιασμό!
> Φαντάζομαι εφόσον μου αναφέρει πως θα έχω και τα 420' για εξωτερικό (που το καινούργιο unlimited 100αρι δεν έχει καθόλου ενσωματωμένο χρόνο προς εξωτερικό) δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος μήπως εδώ που έχει το DP FiberSpeed 100 XL (που συμμετέχει στο διπλασιασμό) και λόγω cosmote one του έδωσαν και επιπλέον απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά ?
> ...


Δεν ξέρω τώρα τι κάνουν σίγουρα..
αλλά ισχύει ότι κάποιοι που είχανε το πρόγραμμα DP με 420 τους είχαν δώσει έξτρα δώρο απεριόριστα προς κινητά..
Εμφανιζότανε στην εφαρμογή σαν έξτρα παροχή..

Τότε δεν το είχαμε συνδέσει σίγουρα με το Cosmote One..
Και απ' ότι θυμάμαι αυτοί πήρανε και αναβάθμιση..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...38#post7246038

----------


## TsonTson

Εγώ έχω το νέο πρόγραμμα COSMOTE FIBER 100 XL (Απεριόριστα σταθερά + 500' Κινητά) και μου έχουν δώσει και απεριόριστα κινητά. Στο υπόλοιπο λέει ότι είναι από COSMOTE Home (έχω Cosmote One).

----------


## gkpapad

> Παιδιά καλό μεσημέρι! Μιλούσα με τον ΟΤΕ σχετικά με το πακέτο DP FiberSpeed 100 XL (αυτό με τα απεριόριστα σταθερά , 420' σε κινητά + εξωτερικό) που συμμετέχει κανονικά στο διπλασιασμό από 100 σε 200 Mbps και  εκτός των άλλων μου αναφέρθηκε το εξής από τον υπάλληλο: Μου ανάφερε ότι επειδή έχω και cosmote one (συνδιασμός σταθερής γραμμής + τουλάχιστο ένα κινητό cosmote) ,με το πακέτο DP FiberSpeed 100 XL *θα έχω επιπλέον και απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά.*
> Άρα δηλαδή αφού θα έχω και απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά, τα 420' μου μένουν για τις κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ,αν θα έχω δηλαδή απεριόριστα κινητά (λόγω cosmote one το δώρο αυτό όπως μου είπε) και τα 420' προς εξωτερικό? 
> Του τόνισα ότι θέλω το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα που συμμετέχει και στο διπλασιαμό και μου είπε ναι ότι συμμετέχει.
> Ρωτάω μην τυχόν πάει και με βάλει στο καινούργιο 100αρι με τα απεριόριστα κινητά,που δεν συμμετέχει στο διπλασιασμό!
> Φαντάζομαι εφόσον μου αναφέρει πως θα έχω και τα 420' για εξωτερικό (που το καινούργιο unlimited 100αρι δεν έχει καθόλου ενσωματωμένο χρόνο προς εξωτερικό) δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος μήπως εδώ που έχει το DP FiberSpeed 100 XL (που συμμετέχει στο διπλασιασμό) και λόγω cosmote one του έδωσαν και επιπλέον απεριόριστα προς όλα τα κινητά ?
> ...


Καλημερα φιλε Ultrahd.Αυτο το προγραμμα εχω και πραγματι ετσι οπως τα εγραψες ειναι.Δινουν απεριοριστα για κινητα.

----------


## geoavlonitis

> Τελικά κάλεσα σήμερα και ρώτησα για το G.INP, και μου είπε αυτός "από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο" και τον ρώτησα αν μπορεί να το ενεργοποιήσει. Μου είπε μετά ότι κάνει κάτι ρυθμίσεις για να ενεργοποιηθεί, και μετά από μερικά λεπτά, μου είπε να κάνω restart. Έκανα restart αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;


Αφου G.INP εχεις κανονικα (ειδα τη φωτο με τα στατιστικα σου)

----------


## TsonTson

> Αφου G.INP εχεις κανονικα (ειδα τη φωτο με τα στατιστικα σου)


Πού το είδες; Δε γράφει κάπου G.INP. Μπορείς να το καταλάβεις κάπως αλλιώς; (Είμαι λίγο άσχετος)

----------


## geoavlonitis

INP Symbols 4/4. Ετσι το δειχνει το ΖΤΕ. Ενεργο ειναι

----------


## TsonTson

> INP Symbols 4/4. Ετσι το δειχνει το ΖΤΕ. Ενεργο ειναι


Αν ήταν ανενεργό τι θα έλεγε;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Αυτό



> INP(Up/Down) 1.5/2 symbols


ή κατι παρεμφερές (χωρίς ακέραια νούμερα).

----------


## TsonTson

> Αυτό
> 
> ή κατι παρεμφερές (χωρίς ακέραια νούμερα).


Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις πως το ξέρεις αυτό; Κάποιο λινκ με σχετικές πληροφορίες ας πούμε. Δε σε αμφισβητώ, απλώς θέλω να καταλάβω.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Οχι. Εμπειρικα προκυπτει απο ολα οσα εχουν ανεβει εδω.

----------


## TsonTson

> Οχι. Εμπειρικα προκυπτει απο ολα οσα εχουν ανεβει εδω.


Α οκ τότε. Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## STILO

Καλημέρα ομάδα μετά από διακοπή ρεύματος μου έδωσε αυτά τα δεδομένα του ρούτερ μου h288a wind. Το snr όμως στο κατέβασμα είναι χαμηλό να ανησυχώ ;

----------


## geostra

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα. Επιτέλους αίτηση για αναβάθμιση στη Nova που είμαι ήδη. Η αίτηση έγινε στις 12/07. Άρα μετράω τις εργάσιμες από τις 13/07. Περίπου πόσες μέρες θέλει για να γίνει η αναβάθμιση; Ρωτάω γιατί ενώ από το κατάστημα μας είπαν 5-7 εργάσιμες, από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών μας είπαν 10 αλλά στις 13/07 μας ήρθε sms ότι η ενεργοποίηση θα γινόταν στις 15/7. Κάτι που θεώρησα λάθος και όντως δεν έχει γίνει μέχρι και σήμερα. Τσάμπα η χαρά.Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο αναβάθμιση στη Nova;

----------


## Yabba

Μας κάλεσαν σήμερα από την Nova.
Σιγουρεύτηκα 100% πως καλούν από την ίδια την Nova και όχι από κάποιον μεταπώλητη.
Μας πρότειναν λοιπόν από τα 16,90 ευρώ που πληρώνουμε σήμερα για απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά και κινητά με aDSL εώς 24 Mbps (το router κλειδώνει στα 13 Mbps), να μας αναβαθμίσουν σε VDSL 50 Mbps κρατώντας και τις απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά και κινητά, με κόστος 18,40 ευρώ τον μήνα για τους πρώτους 12 μήνες και 23 ευρώ για τους επόμενους 12 μήνες της δέσμευσης.
Δέσμευση είχαμε ούτως ή άλλως μέχρι Ιούνιο του 2023.
Πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ καλή τιμή και ούτως ή άλλως ψηνόμουν αρκετό καιρό τώρα να τους καλέσω για αναβάθμιση.
Αφού πήραν οι ίδιοι μου έκατσε ακόμα καλύτερα.
Το μόνο που θα αλλάξει είναι πως η τηλεφωνική γραμμή δεν θα ειναι PSTN πια. Δεν βαριέσαι...
Λογικά την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα ανήκω κι εγώ στο club όσων έχουν VDSL  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

Καλή τιμή!

Έπρεπε να τους ρωτήσεις πόσο πάει η 100άρα..  :Cool:

----------


## Yabba

Ε δεν ήθελα να δώσω παραπάνω χρήματα. Και τα 50 Mbps για μένα στο σπίτι, μια χαρά τέλεια θα είναι.

----------


## npatch

Σιγουρεψου μονο οτι η καμπινα σου ειναι ενεργοποιημενη απο το excel. Γιατι εμενα με ειχε παρει η Cosmote απο περισυ τον Σεπτεμβρη και ακομα αγνοειται η καμπινα. Και η Wind εχει στειλει 2 φορες δικους της τσαμπα στην πολυκατοικια.

----------


## Yabba

Είναι ενεργοποιημένη εδώ και 3-4 μήνες.

----------


## geostra

> Μας κάλεσαν σήμερα από την Nova.
> Σιγουρεύτηκα 100% πως καλούν από την ίδια την Nova και όχι από κάποιον μεταπώλητη.
> Μας πρότειναν λοιπόν από τα 16,90 ευρώ που πληρώνουμε σήμερα για απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά και κινητά με aDSL εώς 24 Mbps (το router κλειδώνει στα 13 Mbps), να μας αναβαθμίσουν σε VDSL 50 Mbps κρατώντας και τις απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά και κινητά, με κόστος 18,40 ευρώ τον μήνα για τους πρώτους 12 μήνες και 23 ευρώ για τους επόμενους 12 μήνες της δέσμευσης.
> Δέσμευση είχαμε ούτως ή άλλως μέχρι Ιούνιο του 2023.
> Πιστεύω πως είναι πολύ καλή τιμή και ούτως ή άλλως ψηνόμουν αρκετό καιρό τώρα να τους καλέσω για αναβάθμιση.
> Αφού πήραν οι ίδιοι μου έκατσε ακόμα καλύτερα.
> Το μόνο που θα αλλάξει είναι πως η τηλεφωνική γραμμή δεν θα ειναι PSTN πια. Δεν βαριέσαι...
> Λογικά την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα ανήκω κι εγώ στο club όσων έχουν VDSL


Εμείς δίναμε 20 ευρω για το 2Play+ και τους ρωτήσαμε για προσφορά και μας ειπαν οτι ισχύει τώρα και για τους νεους, 29 ευρώ με απεριόριστα σταθερα κινητα και 100αρα γραμμη. Οπότε μια χαρά είσαι.

----------


## geostra

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε και εμας στη Nova. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει κάτι αρνητικό. Ποστάρω εικόνα από το ρουτερ. Λίγο θέλω καποιος να δει τα errors και αν σημαίνει κάτι. Η σύνδεση που έχω κάνει είναι η πιο πολύπλοκη μιας και εχουμε στο σπίτι 2 συσκευές τηλεφώνου και οι 2 σε αλλο δωμάτιο από το ρουτερ. Με αποτέλεσμα να έχω ενώσει τα Rj11 με μουφάκια και ταφ.

----------


## minas

> Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκε και εμας στη Nova. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω δει κάτι αρνητικό. Ποστάρω εικόνα από το ρουτερ. Λίγο θέλω καποιος να δει τα errors και αν σημαίνει κάτι. Η σύνδεση που έχω κάνει είναι η πιο πολύπλοκη μιας και εχουμε στο σπίτι 2 συσκευές τηλεφώνου και οι 2 σε αλλο δωμάτιο από το ρουτερ. Με αποτέλεσμα να έχω ενώσει τα Rj11 με μουφάκια και ταφ.


Τέλεια είναι η γραμμή σου, καλορίζικη.
Από το εξαιρετικό SNR θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι παρά τις όποιες πατέντες για τα τηλέφωνα δεν έχεις κάνει κάποια "παρασπονδία"  :Wink: .

----------


## Άλαν

για οσους απεκτησαν το καινουριο ρουτερ ZTE 268Q ελατε εδω https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...TE-H268Q/page2

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Καλησπέρα σας. Τελικά με vdsl που έψαχνα στην περιοχή που μένω (λεωφόρος Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως 19) δίνει μόνο η nova έως 50 mbps. Τώρα το μοναδικό που δεν γνωρίζω είναι από ποια καμπίνα παίρνει. Και κατά πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η nova μια και δεν είχα ποτε.

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλησπέρα σας. Τελικά με vdsl που έψαχνα στην περιοχή που μένω (λεωφόρος Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως 19) δίνει μόνο η nova έως 50 mbps. Τώρα το μοναδικό που δεν γνωρίζω είναι από ποια καμπίνα παίρνει. Και κατά πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η nova μια και δεν είχα ποτε.


Δε νομίζω ότι θα παίρνεις VDSL από καμπίνα...

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Καλημέρα. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά με αυτό το θέμα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δίνουν vdsl από μεγαλύτερη απόσταση? Από την nova μου εγγυήθηκε ότι θα έχω 47mbps.

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα. Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά με αυτό το θέμα. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δίνουν vdsl από μεγαλύτερη απόσταση? Από την nova μου εγγυήθηκε ότι θα έχω 47mbps.


Εφόσον δεν δίνουν όλοι και συζητάμε για έως 50Mbps, μάλλον από Αστικό Κέντρο θα πάρεις.
Επίσης ο πάροχος δεν παίζει τόσο μεγάλο ρόλο στην αξιοπιστία της γραμμής - ο χαλκός που φτάνει εκεί είναι πιο κρίσιμος παράγοντας.

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## Yabba

Μου φέρανε το νέο router σήμερα.
ΖΤΕ ΖΧΗΝ Η288Α.
Τι καλά που θα ήταν να μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω το δικό μου router.
Αλλά σιγά μην μπαίνει σε bridge αυτό.
Δεν έχω ψάξει ακόμα εδώ μέσα να δω.

_Edit:_ Απ' ότι έψαξα και βρήκα στα γρήγορα, γίνεται να μπει σε bridge mode.
Οπότε όλα τέλεια.

----------


## Άλαν

μπορει καποιος να μας πει αν το H288A ειναι το ιδιο με το Η268Q;

----------


## mkl

Πρίν λίγο αναβαθμίστηκε... Περίμενα καλύτερα... Αλλά για την ώρα ειναι ΟΚ

----------


## UltraB

Τι εννοείς περίμενες καλύτερα; Μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου, 110/10 κλειδώνει.

----------


## mkl

140 ταβανι...

----------


## blademyc

Καλημέρα ! 
Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, κάπου να μιλήσουμε ; 

Η καμπίνα της wind έχει πάρει ρεύμα από το Ιανουάριο και αριθμό j359 από πριν το Πάσχα... 

Τι κάνουνε πια θα φύγει και το 2022...

----------


## Yabba

Με συνδέσανε σήμερα.
Τελείως χάλια η γραμμή μου.
Πάλι καλά που δεν ζήτησα 100άρα σύνδεση.
Είμαι εντάξει όμως και με την 50άρα.
Καλά κατεβάσματα να έχω  :Smile: 



- - - Updated - - -

To 35b VDSL splitter πρέπει να το κουμπώσω ή όχι ρε παιδιά;
Είχα πριν ένα aDSL splitter αλλά τώρα που η γραμμή η τηλεφωνική είναι voice IP και βγαίνει μέσω του router, δεν έχω βάλει τίποτα.
Ένα τηλφωνικό καλώδιο από τον τοίχο στην υποδοχή DSL του router έχω βάλει και ένα τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο από το Phone 1 στην τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
Που χρειάζεται το VDSL splitter;

----------


## Iris07

Κατευθείαν το ρούτερ στην πρίζα, και το τηλέφωνο στην θύρα του ρούτερ..
χωρίς τίποτα άλλο..

Πιστεύω στην πρίζα που το έβαλες να μην υπάρχει συνδεδεμένο μαζί και άλλο καλώδιο που πάει σε άλλο δωμάτιο..

----------


## Yabba

Όχι δεν υπάρχει άλλο καλώδιο ούτε άλλο δωμάτιο. Μια σταλιά είναι το σπίτι  :Smile: 
Οπότε το αποθηκεύω το splitter, μιας και είναι αχρείαστο.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## nmichalo

Τοποθέτησαν μία νέα καμπίνα στη γωνία Διονυσίου Σολωμού & Κωνσταντινίδη (επί της Διονυσίου Σολωμού) στα 3 πεύκα. Και γενικά στην περιοχή έχουν βάλει 3-4 ακόμα.
Έχω την εντύπωση πως είναι 50% μεγαλύτερη από τις υπόλοιπες της περιοχής. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι για οπτική ίνα ή μόνο vdsl vectoring να περιμένουμε;

----------


## Iris07

Για FTTH είναι αυτή!

----------


## nmichalo

μακάρι να τη δώσουν μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα γιατί πραγματικά θα μου λύσει τα χέρια για τη δουλειά μου!

----------


## minas

> μακάρι να τη δώσουν μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα γιατί πραγματικά θα μου λύσει τα χέρια για τη δουλειά μου!


Θα δούμε πολύ περισσότερες τις ερχόμενες μέρες στην περιοχή. Ξεχωρίζουν ως FTTH επειδή έχουν διαφορετικές διαστάσεις, και επίσης δεν διαθέτουν γρίλιες εξαερισμού.
Δυστυχώς είναι αρκετά απίθανο να δούμε λειτουργικές συνδέσεις FTTH εντός του έτους.

Περισσότερα σε αυτό το θέμα:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## blademyc

> Καλημέρα ! 
> Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορούμε να κάνουμε, κάπου να μιλήσουμε ; 
> 
> Η καμπίνα της wind έχει πάρει ρεύμα από το Ιανουάριο και αριθμό j359 από πριν το Πάσχα... 
> 
> Τι κάνουνε πια θα φύγει και το 2022...


Μας την δείχνουν διαθέσιμη για 100αρα μόνο... Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά έκανα αίτηση για σύνδεση στην vodafone για 100αρα. Άντε να δούμε 7 μέρες μου είπανε.

----------


## STILO

Κλείνω ενάμιση χρόνο στην Wind και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να παίρνω από ΑΚ εν έτει 2022. Δεν βλέπω το 409 από το οποίο παίρνω να αναβαθμίζεται. Του λέω θέλω παραπάνω ταχύτητα κάνω παράπονα αλλά αυτοί μου λένε ότι κάνουν ότι καλύτερο μπορούν. Άμα ξαναπάω στον πΟτε θα μου δώσει τα ίδια που είχα αλλά υπάρχει περίπτωση το συγκεκριμένο ΚΑΦΑΟ να γίνει FTTH ; Και αν ναι από ποιον; Την περιοχή την έχει η WIND.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Από τη Wind θα γίνει και έχουν ήδη ξεκινήσει τα έργα.

----------


## STILO

Για τα "ορφανά" ΚΑΦΑΟ που δεν μπήκαν στις λίστες εννοώ. Αν ναι μακάρι αλλά δεν το βλέπω

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Στην περιοχή που μένω στην λεωφόρο εθνικής αντιστάσεως 19 λίγο ποιο κάτω η wind  έχει τοποθετήσει ένα νέο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Γνωρίζω σίγουρα ότι θα αργήσει πολύ να γίνει η σύνδεση. Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά.  Μόλις γίνει η σύνδεση του θα έχω και εγώ στην περιοχή μου ταχύτητες πάνω από τα 24Mbps που έχω μέχρι τώρα?

----------


## UltraB

Οι καμπίνες αυτές είναι για FTTH (Fiber to the Home) και πιθανόν όταν ενεργοποιηθούν να έχουμε και πακέτα πάνω από τα 200Mbps που είναι το μέγιστο έως τώρα για συνδέσεις FTTH & FTTC.

----------


## STILO

Καλημέρα ομάδα μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιο μου για αλλά 2 χρόνια με την wind τι λέτε να το κάνω η να ξαναπάω στον Ποτέ λόγω ανεφικτοτητας ταχύτητας στα έως 100 η 200 ; Προκοπή δεν βλέπω με το ΚΑΦΑΟ να αναβαθμίζεται. Μπορεί να γίνει μπορεί και να μην γίνει. 

Θα αναλάβει κανείς από τους δύο να το κάνει FTTH ;

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα ομάδα μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να ανανεώσω το συμβόλαιο μου για αλλά 2 χρόνια με την wind τι λέτε να το κάνω η να ξαναπάω στον Ποτέ λόγω ανεφικτοτητας ταχύτητας στα έως 100 η 200 ; Προκοπή δεν βλέπω με το ΚΑΦΑΟ να αναβαθμίζεται. Μπορεί να γίνει μπορεί και να μην γίνει. 
> 
> Θα αναλάβει κανείς από τους δύο να το κάνει FTTH ;


Εάν είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την υπηρεσία, γιατί να μην το ανανεώσεις;
Πάντως οι εγκαταστάσεις που προγραμματίζονται είναι ανακοινωμένες, τόσο για FTTC όσο και για FTTH, και στις δύο περιπτώσεις από Wind. Σε FTTC έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι προγραμματισμένες, εκτός έναν πολύ μικρό αριθμό που πήραν νέα παράταση λόγω κωλυμάτων. Οι FTTH όπως βλέπεις (και σε αυτό το θέμα και στο διπλανό για FTTH) έχουν ξεκινήσει, αλλά είναι πολύ νωρίς για να κάνουμε προβλέψεις διαθεσιμότητας.
Εάν δεν εντοπίζεις το KV ή τη διεύθυνσή σου σε καμία από τις δύο περιπτώσεις, θα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις σε άλλες λύσεις (πχ δίκτυο κινητής).

----------


## STILO

Εδώ που μένω δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα για ftth. Το έχω ανεβάσει και στο προηγούμενο θέμα για fiber to the home στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.

----------


## minas

> Εδώ που μένω δείχνει διαθεσιμότητα για ftth. Το έχω ανεβάσει και στο προηγούμενο θέμα για fiber to the home στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης.


Τότε στη θέση σου θα ανανέωνα με Wind, και θα το γύριζα σε FTTH εφόσον γίνει διαθέσιμο.

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Καλησπέρα. Τον συγκεκριμένο χάρτη με την διαθεσιμότητα που μπορώ να των βρω?

----------


## TsonTson

> Καλησπέρα. Τον συγκεκριμένο χάρτη με την διαθεσιμότητα που μπορώ να των βρω?


Έχω ανεβάσει screenshots από τους χάρτες εδώ:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...16#post7266316

Μπορεί να είναι λίγο outdated γιατί έχει βγει καινούργιο excel τώρα που δεν το έχω κοιτάξει

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.

----------


## Iris07

> Στην περιοχή που μένω στην λεωφόρο εθνικής αντιστάσεως 19 λίγο ποιο κάτω η wind  έχει τοποθετήσει ένα νέο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Γνωρίζω σίγουρα ότι θα αργήσει πολύ να γίνει η σύνδεση. Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πολλά.  Μόλις γίνει η σύνδεση του θα έχω και εγώ στην περιοχή μου ταχύτητες πάνω από τα 24Mbps που έχω μέχρι τώρα?


Για συνδέσεις FTTH είναι αυτό!

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα είδα τις επόμενες απαντήσεις..  :Razz:

----------


## vladimir rus

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και έχω συνδεθεί επιτέλους!
Το πρόβλημά μου ότι έβαλα το δικό μου router και δεν παίζει.
Μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι να κάνω;

----------


## Iris07

Ρώτα στο θέμα του 7590 να σου πει κάποιος εάν το έχει βάλει σε Wind..

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...RITZ!-Box-7590

Εάν δεν έχεις κωδικούς για το VoIP , αυτό δεν θα δουλέψει μόνο του..

----------


## minas

Οι νέες παρατάσεις που έχουν εγκριθεί από την ΕΕΤΤ είναι:

1398-377 ΘΕΡΙΣΣΟΥ FTTC *2022/Q1 2022/Q3* 3η ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΑΝΑΘΕΣΗ
1398-379 ΘΕΡΙΣΣΟΥ FTTC *2022/Q1 2022/Q3* 3η ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΑΝΑΘΕΣΗ
1560-341 ΚΝΩΣΣΟΥ FTTC *2022/Q1 2022/Q3* 3η ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΑΝΑΘΕΣΗ

Αναμενόμενο βέβαια, εφόσον ακόμη δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί...

----------


## vladimir rus

5 μερες τωρα καινουργια γραμμη, χωρις αποσυνδεσεις

----------


## the_maestro8

Απο τις 16/08 η γραμμή τρελάθηκε (Cosmote 100αρα που μου την έχουν αναβαθμίσει σε 200 το τελευταιο μηνα). Όλο αποσυνδέσεις και η ταχυτητα πολλές φορές μετά που επανέρχεται κλειδώνει στα 30. Δήλωσα κατευθείαν το πρόβλημα στη Cosmote και ενώ μου δήλωσαν ότι θέλει 2-4 εργάσιμες ακόμα περιμένω. 
Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι;

----------


## dimyok

Φανταζομαι τιποτα - απλα τρως την υποβαθμιση και με τη μλκια τους κοιτα μη σε κλειδωσουν μονιμα εκει και σου λενε μετα μεχρι τοσο πιανει ....

----------


## cflour

Καλησπέρα,
Τις μετρησεις και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης απο που τα παιρνετε;
Μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε συνδεση wind 100 mbps και ηθελα να δω πως ειναι...

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα,
> Τις μετρησεις και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης απο που τα παιρνετε;
> Μολις ενεργοποιηθηκε συνδεση wind 100 mbps και ηθελα να δω πως ειναι...


Εάν θέλεις μέτρηση πραγματικής μεταφοράς δεδομένων, το κάνεις με κάποια υπηρεσία speedtest, πχ fast.com, speedtest.net.
Για τα χαρακτηριστικά κλειδώματος, μπορείς να μπεις στη σελίδα του modem/router.

----------


## STILO

Κηπούπολη και Πατέλες έχουν οργιάσει με τις καμπίνες Θέρισσο Καμίνια ποτέ θα δούμε εμείς ftth ; Βαρεθηκαμε στα έως 24 και έως 50 .

----------


## dimyok

Τα μαλακακια της Wind παντως περνανε συνεχεια - Ανοιξε θεια να σου πουλησουμε fiber . Φυσικα fiber to home δεν υπαρχει αλλα εκει επιμενουν ....

----------


## STILO

Ε ε έρχεται το 1Gbps. Πάρε πάρε πάρε. Από διαφήμιση άλλο πράμα.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Τα μαλακακια της Wind παντως περνανε συνεχεια - Ανοιξε θεια να σου πουλησουμε fiber . Φυσικα fiber to home δεν υπαρχει αλλα εκει επιμενουν ....


και σε μενα ξαναπερασε και μου ελεγε να βαλω fiber,ηταν ο 3ος που επεμενε οτι εσκαψαν και εχουν βαλει οπτικες!
Εχω βρει τη λυση και φευγουν αμεσως.Τους λεω δειξε μου που εχουν σκαψει,παμε παρεα λεω και δειξε μου!!
Εκτος τους λεω εαν ειναι εναεριο αλλα και παλι το μονό καλωδιο της ΔΕΗ βλεπω!
Φυσικα δεν εχουν σκαψει πουθενα και φευγουν!

----------


## npatch

Σε μενα ο τελευταιος ηταν λογικο ατομο και πηρε τηλεφωνο στα κεντρικα της Wind και ζητησε με συντεταγμενες ελεγχο για καλυψη. Οπως ακριβως μου εκαναν και στο καταστημα της Wind. Πιο σιγουρο πραγμα δεν παιζει. Και δε μπορει και να σου πει κατι μετα.

----------


## gkpapad

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από τον Γενάρη στα 100 mbps και από τον Μάιο στα 200 mbps.Σαν ρούτερ χρησιμοποιώ το FritzBox 7530 και η γραμμή ΒΡΑΧΟΣ πραγματικός, χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα,ήταν κολλημένη στα 200 mbps.Εδώ και 10 ημέρες όμως κάνει συνεχόμενες διακοπές(περί τις 5 έως 7 κάθε ημέρα).Το δήλωσα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, ήλθε σήμερα ο τεχνικός μέτρησε και βρήκε πρόβλημα στη γραμμή την πρώτη φορά(μέτρησε από το τηλεφωνική πρίζα) στα 8 μέτρα και τη δεύτερή που μέτρησε από το εξωτερικό κουτί στα 16 μέτρα.Του είπα αποκλείεται για τον λόγο ότι το καλώδιο εξωτερικά έχει αλλαχτεί πριν 2 χρόνια και είναι καινοϋργιο-συνεχόμενο.Αυτός επέμενε ότι  πρέπει να αγοράσω από τον καφκα cat9 καλώδιο και να το αλλάξω.Χωρίς να κοιτάξει τίποτα άλλο σηκώθηκε και έφυγε.Σε ερώτηση γιατί δεν ελέγχει την πρίζα(εβαλα μια Legrand) μου απάντησε οτι πρέπει να με χρεώσει.
Τι προτείνετε να κάνω;

----------


## geoavlonitis

Βρηκε στο εξωτερικο κουτι προβλημα (που υποτιθεται αποσυνδεει τη γραμμη που παει μεσα στο σπιτι, δηλαδη το καλωδιο σου) και σου ειπε να αλλαξεις εσυ καλωδιο; Κατι δεν παει καθολου καλα εδω. Καλο θα ηταν να ξαναφερεις τεχνικο  του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## gkpapad

Φίλε geoavlonitis,το τραγικό είναι οτι επέμενε να πάρω cat9 καλώδιο ftp.Το πρόβλημα το βρήκε στα 16 μέτρα από το κουτί.

----------


## slalom

Εχει αλλο ζευγος να δοκιμασεις?

----------


## gkpapad

> Εχει αλλο ζευγος να δοκιμασεις?


Τι εννοείς άλλο ζεύγος;Στο εξωτερικό κουτί μέσα;

----------


## minas

> Φίλε geoavlonitis,το τραγικό είναι οτι επέμενε να πάρω cat9 καλώδιο ftp.Το πρόβλημα το βρήκε στα 16 μέτρα από το κουτί.


Αυτό και μόνο φτάνει ως τεκμηρίωση ότι λέει μπαρούφες.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εάν μέτρησε από το κουτί με τη γραμμή σου συνδεδεμένη, μέτρησε λάθος.
Εάν μέτρησε από το κουτί με τη γραμμή σου αποσυνδεδεμένη και βρήκε σφάλμα, είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το φτιάξουν.
Εάν μέτρησε από το κουτί με τη γραμμή σου αποσυνδεδεμένη και δεν βρήκε σφάλμα, τότε πράγματι είναι πρόβλημα της δικής σου καλωδίωσης, αλλά άντε να εμπιστευτείς τι λέει ο cat9 FTP  :Razz:

----------


## slalom

> Τι εννοείς άλλο ζεύγος;


Στο καλωδιο που εχει προβλημα

----------


## gkpapad

> Στο καλωδιο που εχει προβλημα


Για το καλώδιο που έχει το πρόβλημα μου είπε να το αντικαταστήσω με CAT9.Να τραβήξω εξωτερικά από το κουτί το cat9 και μέσω τρύπας στον τοίχο να το συνδέσω μα το ρούτερ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό και μόνο φτάνει ως τεκμηρίωση ότι λέει μπαρούφες.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εάν μέτρησε από το κουτί με τη γραμμή σου συνδεδεμένη, μέτρησε λάθος.
> Εάν μέτρησε από το κουτί με τη γραμμή σου αποσυνδεδεμένη και βρήκε σφάλμα, είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το φτιάξουν.
> Εάν μέτρησε από το κουτί με τη γραμμή σου αποσυνδεδεμένη και δεν βρήκε σφάλμα, τότε πράγματι είναι πρόβλημα της δικής σου καλωδίωσης, αλλά άντε να εμπιστευτείς τι λέει ο cat9 FTP


Το δεύτερο έγινε φίλε Μηνά.

----------


## geoavlonitis

Δεν υπαρχει καλωδιο cat9 να του πεις του τεχνικου (που οντως δεν υπαρχει). Και αμα υπαρχει να παει αυτος σε ενα μαγαζι με ηλεκτρολογικα να το ζητησει για να γινει ακομα πιο ρεζιλι!

Μα συγγνωμη δεν ειδε οτι εχεις ηδη περασει νεο καλωδιο; Δεν το πιστευω οτι υπαρχουν τετοιοι τεχνικοι στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## slalom

> Για το καλώδιο που έχει το πρόβλημα μου είπε να το αντικαταστήσω με CAT9.


Ρε φιλε, ποσα ζευγη εχει το καλωδιο που εχεις?

----------


## blademyc

Επιτέλους μετά απο χρόνια VDSL !!!!!
Ενεργοποίησαν την καμπίνα J359 1398-379 στην Αλπερτ Σβαιτσερ.
Έφυγα απο τη WIND και πήγα VODAFONE και άλλαξα το ρουτερ τους με ενα fritzbox γιατι με το δικο τους ειχα προβλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις. 
Τώρα 4 μέρες ολα πηγαίνουν καλα και κατεβάζω περίπου 60 σε 100αρα γραμμή το upload 10 full.

----------


## gkpapad

> Ρε φιλε, ποσα ζευγη εχει το καλωδιο που εχεις?


Πρέπει να δω.Πραγματικά δε θυμάμαι.Είναι 2 με 3 χρόνια που άλλαξα το συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο.

----------


## STILO

Οι επενδύσεις έρχονται από cosmote και wind-nova εμείς εδώ θα δούμε τίποτα η θα παραμείνουμε στα έως ;

----------


## minas

> Επιτέλους μετά απο χρόνια VDSL !!!!!
> Ενεργοποίησαν την καμπίνα J359 1398-379 στην Αλπερτ Σβαιτσερ.
> Έφυγα απο τη WIND και πήγα VODAFONE και άλλαξα το ρουτερ τους με ενα fritzbox γιατι με το δικο τους ειχα προβλήματα και αποσυνδέσεις. 
> Τώρα 4 μέρες ολα πηγαίνουν καλα και κατεβάζω περίπου 60 σε 100αρα γραμμή το upload 10 full.


Εάν δεν έχεις ελέγξει την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση για διακλαδώσεις και κατάσταση καλωδίου κάνε το, μπορεί να κερδίσεις μερικά τσάμπα Mbps.
Πώς και πήγες Vodafone; Η Wind είχε κάνει αρκετά επιθετική οικονομική πολιτική και μάζεψε πολύ κόσμο από άλλους παρόχους στις νέες καμπίνες της. Σε εσένα που ήσουν ήδη συνδρομητής το έπαιζαν δύσκολοι;
Με την τηλεφωνία στο fritz εξήγαγες κωδικούς VoIP από άλλο ρούτερ ή τους πήρε μόνο του;




> Οι επενδύσεις έρχονται από cosmote και wind-nova εμείς εδώ θα δούμε τίποτα η θα παραμείνουμε στα έως ;


Το Ηράκλειο την τελευταία διετία είναι κατά βάση Wind, πρώτα με τις FTTC και τώρα με FTTH. Είσαι από τους άτυχους που είναι ακόμα εκτός κάλυψης;
Κι εγώ παρότι έχω πλέον μία εξαιρετική γραμμή για VDSL, δυστυχώς οι οπτικές σταμάτησαν 10m μακριά.

----------


## npatch

Κ γω εκτος καλυψης....στο Μασταμπα. Ειμαι σε μια λωριδα αναμεσα σε ατομα που εχουν καλυψη ειτε απο τις νεες καμπινες της Wind στη Θερισσο, ειτε απο το παλιο δικτυο του ΟΤΕ(στον παραλληλο που ειναι εντος 800μ απο Αγ. Κωσταντινο). Τραγικο.

Τυπικα ενα κολωνακι ρευματος περιμενω απο το Μαρτιο. Αυριο θα παρω κανα τηλεφωνο να δω μπας και μπορουν να μου πουν τπτ νεο.

----------


## minas

> Κ γω εκτος καλυψης....στο Μασταμπα. Ειμαι σε μια λωριδα αναμεσα σε ατομα που εχουν καλυψη ειτε απο τις νεες καμπινες της Wind στη Θερισσο, ειτε απο το παλιο δικτυο του ΟΤΕ(στον παραλληλο που ειναι εντος 800μ απο Αγ. Κωσταντινο). Τραγικο.
> 
> Τυπικα ενα κολωνακι ρευματος περιμενω απο το Μαρτιο. Αυριο θα παρω κανα τηλεφωνο να δω μπας και μπορουν να μου πουν τπτ νεο.


Εάν υπάρχει νέα καμπίνα, και δεν έχει ηλεκτροδοτηθεί, μπορεί να είναι μέσα στις 6 για τις οποίες πήρε νέα παράταση η Wind. Είχε αναρτηθεί στην ΕΕΤΤ πριν κανένα μήνα.

----------


## STILO

Σε εμένα δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα παίρνω και το λέω για πολλοστή φορά από το ΑΚ. Μου θέλουν και 1Gbps τρομάρα τους.

----------


## npatch

Που τετοια τυχη...

----------


## minas

> Που τετοια τυχη...


Το κολωνάκι ρεύματος με έκανε να ρωτήσω... Δεν κατάλαβα πώς θα βοηθήσει  :Smile: .

----------


## npatch

Βασικα ξαναδιαβαζοντας το μηνυμα πριν, δεν ειναι νεα καμπινα. Υπαρχει καιρο τωρα και με νουμερακι απ'τον Μαρτιο. Δεν εχει αλλαξει τπτ. Απλα θελω να πιστευω κυριως, γιατι ειδαλλως θα απογοητευτω περισσοτερο, οτι ειναι ετοιμη σε ο,τι αφορα εξοπλισμο εντος καμπινας. Το μονο που της μενει ειναι ηλεκτροδοτηση αποτι εχω καταλαβει και αυτο μεχρι στιγμης το εχω δει να γινεται με επηγεια κολωνα (ηταν που κανανε και ποσο καιρο τωρα εργα υπογειοποιησης η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για να μπαινουν τωρα επηγειες κολωνες, τεσπα) και μετα να τεσταριστει και να ενεργοποιηθει. Εχω καταλαβει κατι λαθος? Περαν δλδ απο την υποθεση οτι οντως ειναι κομπλε η καμπινα εσωτερικα xD.

----------


## blademyc

> Εάν δεν έχεις ελέγξει την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση για διακλαδώσεις και κατάσταση καλωδίου κάνε το, μπορεί να κερδίσεις μερικά τσάμπα Mbps.
> Πώς και πήγες Vodafone; 
> Η Wind είχε κάνει αρκετά επιθετική οικονομική πολιτική και μάζεψε πολύ κόσμο από άλλους παρόχους στις νέες καμπίνες της. 
> Σε εσένα που ήσουν ήδη συνδρομητής το έπαιζαν δύσκολοι;
> Με την τηλεφωνία στο fritz εξήγαγες κωδικούς VoIP από άλλο ρούτερ ή τους πήρε μόνο του;


Οι καλωδιώσεις ειναι πόνος. ειμαι 400 μέτρα απο το καφαο αλλά το καλώδιο παει στην πισω γειτονιά και μετα ξαναέρχεται... μάλιστα πριν χρόνια που δεν είχα ταχύτητα ούτε 2Mbps σε μια βλάβη στείλανε συνεργείο και κάνανε εναέρια παράκαμψη που μου βελτίωσε την κατάσταση. Τελικά απο τα 400μ ειμαι στα 600. Λογικά κατι θα κέρδιζα ειδικά σε απόκριση και λάθη της γραμμής.

Απο τη Wind το παλέψανε πολυ να με διώξουν και δεν το ήθελα καθόλου. Τους πείρα τηλέφωνααα, πήγα απο το μαγαζί και εχω και ολα τα κινητά εκεί... Τελικά κάνουν όλοι επιθετικές καμπάνιες για νέους πελάτες και για τους υφιστάμενους τίποτα αρα καθε 2 χρόνια ξέρετε. H wind 26 την 100αρα σκετη και η Vodafone 27.80 με TV-Hbo-Dysney+.

Με την τηλεφωνία δεν δίνουν κωδικούς έχω προσπαθήσει και εχω μιλήσει με μερικούς τεχνικούς αλλα τίποτα, ουτε με το καλο ουτε με το κακο. Ειναι εύκολο να τους πάρεις απο το router της Vodafone και να τους περάσεις στο fritzbob, δουλεύει σωστά. Ειχα κανα δυο αποσυνδέσεις και το παρακολουθώ.Εχω ανοίξει αλλο νήμα στο φόρουμ αν σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## the_maestro8

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από τον Γενάρη στα 100 mbps και από τον Μάιο στα 200 mbps.Σαν ρούτερ χρησιμοποιώ το FritzBox 7530 και η γραμμή ΒΡΑΧΟΣ πραγματικός, χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα,ήταν κολλημένη στα 200 mbps.Εδώ και 10 ημέρες όμως κάνει συνεχόμενες διακοπές(περί τις 5 έως 7 κάθε ημέρα).Το δήλωσα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, ήλθε σήμερα ο τεχνικός μέτρησε και βρήκε πρόβλημα στη γραμμή την πρώτη φορά(μέτρησε από το τηλεφωνική πρίζα) στα 8 μέτρα και τη δεύτερή που μέτρησε από το εξωτερικό κουτί στα 16 μέτρα.Του είπα αποκλείεται για τον λόγο ότι το καλώδιο εξωτερικά έχει αλλαχτεί πριν 2 χρόνια και είναι καινοϋργιο-συνεχόμενο.Αυτός επέμενε ότι  πρέπει να αγοράσω από τον καφκα cat9 καλώδιο και να το αλλάξω.Χωρίς να κοιτάξει τίποτα άλλο σηκώθηκε και έφυγε.Σε ερώτηση γιατί δεν ελέγχει την πρίζα(εβαλα μια Legrand) μου απάντησε οτι πρέπει να με χρεώσει.
> Τι προτείνετε να κάνω;


Τουλάχιστον εσένα ήρθαν. Εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και ένα μήνα και δεν έχει εμφανιστεί κανείς και δεν έχω καμία ενημέρωση από κανένα! Έχω κουραστεί να βρίζω και να παίρνω τηλέφωνα!!!!

----------


## STILO

Είμαι σε ένα δίλημμα να μείνω στην WIND η να ξαναγυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ ; Ελάτε είμαι έτοιμος να δεχτώ το έως 1Gbps σας μόνο μην γεράσω .....

----------


## gkpapad

Μετά από 2,5 ημέρες είχα πάλι αποσύνδεση σήμερα στης 19.13'.Τα στοιχεία που εχω ειναι:

----------


## geoavlonitis

> Είμαι σε ένα δίλημμα να μείνω στην WIND η να ξαναγυρίσω στον ΟΤΕ ; Ελάτε είμαι έτοιμος να δεχτώ το έως 1Gbps σας μόνο μην γεράσω .....


Τι πας, τι κατσεις το ιδιο και το αυτο. Η Wind εχει το εργο για FTTH ουτως ή αλλως στο Ηρακλειο και τα εργα ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει.

----------


## minas

> Τι πας, τι κατσεις το ιδιο και το αυτο. Η Wind εχει το εργο για FTTH ουτως ή αλλως στο Ηρακλειο και τα εργα ηδη εχουν ξεκινησει.


Και έχει ανακοινώσει (ως Nova) μελλοντικά προγράμματα έως Gbps.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μέχρι να γίνουν διαθέσιμα τα προγράμματα (και πιθανόν και οι νέες επιδοτήσεις για αυτά), δύσκολα παίρνεις απόφαση.

----------


## STILO

Να ανανεώσω δλδ στα 26 για δύο χρόνια ή να περιμένω μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου ; Μου το έβγαλε η εφαρμογή της Wind . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πέσει κι άλλο η τιμή;

----------


## dimyok

26 για 100 ;

----------


## STILO

26 για 50 έως να ούμε.

----------


## manik

> Να ανανεώσω δλδ στα 26 για δύο χρόνια ή να περιμένω μέχρι τέλος του χρόνου ; Μου το έβγαλε η εφαρμογή της Wind . Υπάρχει περίπτωση να πέσει κι άλλο η τιμή;


FTTH θα ξεκινήσει πρώτα από Α/Κ ΚΝΩΣΣΟΥ. Εσύ που είσαι Α/Κ ΘΕΡΙΣΣΟΥ για κάποιο διάστημα (πιθανόν 2-3 χρόνια) θα έχεις VDSL μόνο από Α/Κ οπότε βολέψου με αυτό.

----------


## dimyok

> 26 για 50 έως να ούμε.


Ο οτε τι τιμη σου δινει μηπως ειναι κοντα ;

----------


## gkpapad

Ηλθε ξανά σήμερα ο Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ μαζί μένα παλικάρι από την WIND.Δε βρήκαν τίποτα σπουδαίο στη γραμμή, οπότε το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υφίσταται.Αυτό που είπε ο τεχνικός από τη wind είναι ότι, ενδεχομενως να δημιουργείται θόρυβος από διπλανή στη δική μου Θύρα στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ και να γίνονται οι αποσυνδέσεις.Αν ισχύει Αυτό μπορώ να ζητήσω από τον ΟΤΕ να μου αλλάξει ζεύγος;

----------


## STILO

Σε αναζήτηση δεν μου βγάζει έως 50 μόνο έως 24.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο οτε τι τιμη σου δινει μηπως ειναι κοντα ;


Σε αναζήτηση δεν μου βγάζει έως 50 μόνο έως 24

----------


## STILO

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...-2%CE%94%CE%9C
Για δείτε εδώ ....

----------


## minas

> https://diavgeia.gov.gr/decision/vie...-2%CE%94%CE%9C
> Για δείτε εδώ ....


Το συνεχίζω στο αντίστοιχο θέμα:
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα 

Ειμαι Ικαρου στον Αι Γιωργη κοντα , με nova 100αρα.

Τους πρωτους 2 μηνες ολα καλα. Πλεον εχω ping 14 ενω ειχα 7 , και speedtest 50/9

Παιρνω nova και μου λενε οτι πρεπει να ερθει τεχνικος με χρεωση 20ευρω!!
Αφου ολα δουλευαν ρολοι γιατι πρεπει να αλλαξω κατι εγω?

----------


## manik

> Καλησπερα 
> 
> Ειμαι Ικαρου στον Αι Γιωργη κοντα , με nova 100αρα.
> 
> Τους πρωτους 2 μηνες ολα καλα. Πλεον εχω ping 14 ενω ειχα 7 , και speedtest 50/9
> 
> Παιρνω nova και μου λενε οτι πρεπει να ερθει τεχνικος με χρεωση 20ευρω!!
> Αφου ολα δουλευαν ρολοι γιατι πρεπει να αλλαξω κατι εγω?


Έχεις κάνει έλεγχο εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης του χώρου σου;

----------


## gkpapad

Και χθες στης 22.12' ακριβώς το  fritz 7530 έπαψε να συγχρονίζει.Πηρα τις βλάβες του ΠΌΤΕ, άλλαξα και το ρουτερ και έβαλα το speedpirt plus,αλλά συγχρονισμό δεν ξανάδα. Τέλος πάντων από χθες δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και ίντερνετ στο σπίτι.

----------


## STILO

Έχεις πρόσβαση στο κατανεμητή σου να δεις αν κόπηκε κανένα καλώδιο η αν έχει πάθει ζημιά λόγω υγρασίας ;

----------


## gkpapad

Όχι δεν έχω. Αλλά προχθές ήλθε ο τεχνικός της wind μαζί με του ΟΤΕ και τα βρηκαν  όλα καλά.

----------


## DJman

> Έχεις κάνει έλεγχο εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης του χώρου σου;


Καλησπερα

Το καλωδιο ερχεται απευθειας απο το κουτι της πολυκατοικιας μου , πανω στο στο ρουτερ.
(Χωρις πριζα τοιχου)

Επισης δεν ειναι περιεργο που το down πηγε στο μισο ενω το app παρέμεινε οκ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχεις πρόσβαση στο κατανεμητή σου να δεις αν κόπηκε κανένα καλώδιο η αν έχει πάθει ζημιά λόγω υγρασίας ;


Εχω προσβαση ναι. θα κανω και ενα check εκει, αλλα ειναι κατω απο μπαλκονι και κρητη με τοση ζεστη δυσκολο να πιασει υγρασια τετοια περιοδο

----------


## Yabba

Γύρισα πριν λίγο σπίτι και δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο, ούτε σύνδεση στο internet.
Έκανα 2 restarts στο modem/router, δεν άλλαξε κάτι.
Μίλησα με το web chat της Nova και με ενημέρωσαν πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο Ηράκλειο το οποίο αναμένεται να αποκατασταθεί εντός της ημέρας.
Τι έχει συμβεί; Μήπως ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## dimyok

Το ηρακλειο δεν εχει προβλημα - τουλαχιστο σε οτε / wind  - η nova δε παει καλα .

----------


## androu

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγω με nova δεν έχω υπηρεσία από το μεσημερι!!

----------


## Yabba

Μόλις πριν 5 λεπτά επανήλθε το τηλέφωνο και η σύνδεση στο internet.
Με την φράση "πρόβλημα στο Ηράκλειο". εννοούσα πως με ενημέρωσαν ότι η Nova είχε γενικό πρόβλημα στο Ηράκλειο.
Δεν εννοούσα όλους τους providers.

----------


## DJman

Και εγω τα ιδια ειχα προχθες με nova .
12 με 10 το βραδυ δεν ειχα γραμμη

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Καλημέρα σας. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί σταμάτησαν τα έργα τις οπτικής ίνας στις πατελες? Το λέω διότι ότι τρύπες είχαν ανοίξει για συνδέσεις της έχουν κλίση με τσιμέντο.

----------


## minas

> Καλημέρα σας. Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί σταμάτησαν τα έργα τις οπτικής ίνας στις πατελες? Το λέω διότι ότι τρύπες είχαν ανοίξει για συνδέσεις της έχουν κλίση με τσιμέντο.


Δεδομένου ότι είναι για το FTTH, μπορούμε να το συνεχίσουμε στο διπλανό θέμα.
Έχουν περάσει σωλήνες για σύνδεση των καμπινών και αναμονές για τελικούς χρήστες.
Με εξαίρεση κάποια αστοχία είναι έτοιμα να υποδεχτούν τις ίνες.

----------


## TSAKALIDAS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## npatch

Εχει παρει νεα συνδεση κανενας τελευταια? Προχωραει καθολου αυτη η κατασταση?

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Εχει παρει νεα συνδεση κανενας τελευταια? Προχωραει καθολου αυτη η κατασταση?


φιλος πηρε σε παραδρομο στην αρχη της ουλωφ παλμε απο την νοβα,100αρα και πιανει 120 στο κατεβασμα!Εχει την συνδεση 2 μηνες περιπου!

----------


## npatch

Ετσι οπως παει αυτο το εργο, σκεφτομαι να παω να βοηθησω σκαψιμο.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

Φιλος που μενει στην περιοχη στη φωτο περιμενει την παρασκευη απο την cosmote 50αρα,του ειπε τεχνικος οτι εχει ξεκινησει να μπαινει απο την comsote vdsl στην περιοχη απο την προηγουμενη δευτερα!

----------


## npatch

Ναι αλλα αυτο μπορει να ναι στο παλιο δικτυο, οχι απαραιτητα στο νεο, ειδαλως ιδια περιοχη η Wind θα ειχε ηδη διαθεσιμοτητα σε παραπανω ταχυτητες. Οχι?

----------


## minas

> Φιλος που μενει στην περιοχη στη φωτο περιμενει την παρασκευη απο την cosmote 50αρα,του ειπε τεχνικος οτι εχει ξεκινησει να μπαινει απο την comsote vdsl στην περιοχη απο την προηγουμενη δευτερα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 242330


Μήπως του κάνουν απλά καμία αναβάθμιση από "έως 24" σε "έως 50", τώρα που ο ΟΤΕ καταργεί τα μικρά προγράμματα;

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

> Μήπως του κάνουν απλά καμία αναβάθμιση από "έως 24" σε "έως 50", τώρα που ο ΟΤΕ καταργεί τα μικρά προγράμματα;


Δεν μου ειπε κατι τετοιο,οτι ειναι vdsl και οτι μολις τωρα ξεκινησε ο οτε να βαζει στην περιοχη!Θα τον ρωτησω να μου πει τελικα τι εγινε!

Στην οδο του δινει η wind

----------


## npatch

Απελπισια σκετη.

Μπηκα απο περιεργεια να δω διαθεσιμοτητα Wind για Ραυτοπουλου. Καστρινακη, Πατελαρου και Πατριαρχου Γρηγοριου Ε, παραλληλες γυρω απ'την Ραυτοπουλου, εχουν εως 200. Το αστειο ειναι οτι το αλλο μισο της Ραυτοπουλου εχει 200.

Οι καθετες ειναι ακομα χειροτερες. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ειναι οργανωμενα.

----------


## DJman

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης -->  τα 100αρια προγραμματα της NOVA ειναι εως 100 αλλα το minimum ποιο ειναι για να τους κανεις ιστορια.
Τους πρωτους 2 μηνες ειχα 100-101 και μετα 50-60.. . Το up ειναι στα 100 καρφωτο.

----------


## minas

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> 
> Ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης -->  τα 100αρια προγραμματα της NOVA ειναι εως 100 αλλα το minimum ποιο ειναι για να τους κανεις ιστορια.
> Τους πρωτους 2 μηνες ειχα 100-101 και μετα 50-60.. . Το up ειναι στα 100 καρφωτο.


Έχεις δηλώσει βλάβη και σου λένε ότι είναι το καλύτερο που μπορούν να κάνουν; Έχεις το πινακάκι από το συμβόλαιο που γράφει ελάχιστη, μέγιστη και τυπική ταχύτητα της περιοχής σου;

----------


## Iris07

Πάντως λογικά πρέπει να ισχύει το όριο της Wind για 90 στις 100άρες..
αλλά όντως αναφέρουν όπως βλέπω..

_- Εγγυόμαστε ότι η ταχύτητα της σταθερής σύνδεσής θα κυμαίνεται εντός του εύρους των ρεαλιστικά αναμενόμενων ταχυτήτων, που περιέχονται στο σχετικό Πίνακα του συμβολαίου, 
ο οποίος περιλαμβάνεται επίσης στο MyWIND. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο https://www.wind.gr/gr/netneutrality/._

αλλά καλό είναι να ελέγχεις και την εσωτερική καλωδίωση..

----------


## DJman

> Έχεις δηλώσει βλάβη και σου λένε ότι είναι το καλύτερο που μπορούν να κάνουν; Έχεις το πινακάκι από το συμβόλαιο που γράφει ελάχιστη, μέγιστη και τυπική ταχύτητα της περιοχής σου;


Βλαβη δηλωσα και μου λενε οτι πρεπει να ερθουν για έλεγχο στο σπιτι, αλλα δεν εχω κλεισει ραντεβου ακομα. Εφοσον ομως έπιανα τα 100 και δεν εχω αλλαξει κατι , το προβλημα λογικα ειναι απο αυτους ?

----------


## Iris07

Ποτέ δεν αποκλείεται και η εσωτερική βλάβη..  :Cool:

----------


## chrishalk

Επισης σε μεγαλο ποσοστο των βλαβων, ειναι θεμα οξιδωσης/κακης επαφης στο χαλύβδινο κουτι που ειναι το οριο ευθυνης ΟΤΕ - πελατη, το οποιο παιρνει μεσα υγρασια. Ακομα και μια τηλεφωνικη πριζα που δεν κανει καλη επαφη μπορει να ειναι.

----------


## npatch

> Επισης σε μεγαλο ποσοστο των βλαβων, ειναι θεμα οξιδωσης/κακης επαφης στο χαλύβδινο κουτι που ειναι το οριο ευθυνης ΟΤΕ - πελατη, το οποιο παιρνει μεσα υγρασια. Ακομα και μια τηλεφωνικη πριζα που δεν κανει καλη επαφη μπορει να ειναι.


Ναι αλλα αυτο δεν θα πρεπε να ενδιαφερει τον πελατη. Ο πελατης εχει κανει συμβαση με NOVA/Wind. Θα τα βρουν αυτοι μετα μεταξυ τους και ειδικα γιατι κ το αναποδο ισχυει, εισαι πελατης ΟΤΕ και εχει προβλημα η καμπινα της Wind.




> Πάντως λογικά πρέπει να ισχύει το όριο της Wind για 90 στις 100άρες..
> αλλά όντως αναφέρουν όπως βλέπω..
> 
> - Εγγυόμαστε ότι η ταχύτητα της σταθερής σύνδεσής θα κυμαίνεται εντός του εύρους των ρεαλιστικά αναμενόμενων ταχυτήτων, που περιέχονται στο σχετικό Πίνακα του συμβολαίου,
> ο οποίος περιλαμβάνεται επίσης στο MyWIND. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο https://www.wind.gr/gr/netneutrality/.


Θα το δει οποιος ερθει να τσεκαρει. Αν στην εισοδο της (πολυ)κατοικιας πιανει τα 50 (που για κανενα λογο μισο της ονομαστικης δεν ειναι αποδεκτη τιμη), τοτε ειναι δικο τους προβλημα. Τωρα αν εχει κ η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση προβλημα μαζι με την καλωδιωση εκτος, τι να πω.

----------


## DJman

Καλημερα σε ολους

Ως δια μαγειας μετα το ποστ μου εδω, εφτιαξε.
(Το προβλημα υπηρχε 2-3 μηνες τωρα)

Μυστηρια πραγματα. Μπορει να ειναι και τυχαιο...

(δεν εκανα καμια αλλαγη- ελεγχο στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση)

----------


## Constantine4

Καλησπέρα στο Community!
Η καμπίνα τις Wind 258 πήρε πριν 4 ημέρες αριθμό. Γνωρίζουμε πόσο καιρό θα χρειαστεί για να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή;

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα στο Community!
> Η καμπίνα τις Wind 258 πήρε πριν 4 ημέρες αριθμό. Γνωρίζουμε πόσο καιρό θα χρειαστεί για να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή;


Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει άμεση συσχέτιση... Έχω συναντήσει κάποιες να είναι λειτουργικές πριν πάρουν αριθμό και κάποιες να έχουν πάρει αριθμό χωρίς να δίνουν ακόμα υπηρεσία...
Εάν ακούς και εξοπλισμό να λειτουργεί μέσα, λογικά εντός του μήνα.

----------


## STILO

Εύχομαι το νέο έτος εμείς οι εναπομείναντες χωρίς fttc να πάρουμε γιατί αν περιμένουμε το ffth μας βλέπω άλλοι να ασπρίσουν τα μαλλιά τους και άλλοι να κάνουν παιδιά.

----------


## npatch

Ηδη ασπριζουν....

Προχτες μιλησα με support της Wind στο twitter για ενα τεχνικο θεμα και επι τη ευκαιρια τους ρωτησα για την ολη φαση με την καμπινα μου. Απο κει εβαλαν αιτημα να μιλησω με το τμημα προσφορων(?!?!). Τους λεω δεν θελω προσφορα, πληροφοριες θελω για το ποτε ειναι να δρομολογηθει η καμπινα που *θα* συνδεθω. Μου λενε μην ανησυχειτε αυτοι θα ξερουν....
Μιλαω μετα με τμημα προσφορων και με ρωτανε στοιχεια για να μου πουν ο,τι λεει το site, τους λεω ρε παιδια, η ερωτηση ειναι σαφης, θελω απλα να μαθω αν υπαρχει καποιο προγνωστικο για την καμπινα και ποτε το εχετε, δεν ρωταω για διαθεσιμοτητα τωρα αλλα απλα να ξερω να μην περιμενω μεχρι τοτε και γνωριζοντας οτι μπορει να ειναι κ λαθος τοτε (τουλαχιστον δεν θα περιμενω τσαμπα αν μου λεγανε πχ Q3 2023), μου λεει η κοπελια οταν υπαρχει ενημερωση θα ενημερωθειτε. Της λεω 2 φορες στειλατε ενημερωση κατ'οικον οταν κ καλα ειχε καλυψη και τις δυο φορες ηταν λαθος, δεν το εμπιστευομαι πλεον.

Μου λεει δεν υπαρχει κανενας που να ξερει. (Αυτο μου το ειπαν 2-3 ατομα γτ ολη μερα μιλησα σε τουλαχιστον 7...με κανανε ping pong απο δω κ απο κει).
Της λεω γινεται να μην υπαρχει καποιο αρμοδιο τμημα στην εταιρεια τη στιγμη που η Wind εχει αναλαβει το εργο στο Ηρακλειο. Πως δρομολογουνται τα εργα δλδ? 
Τι φαση? Εκμεταλλευονται καλικαντζαρους τα βραδυα να δουλευουν και βρισκουν σημειωμα το πρωι "Ετοιμες οι χ καμπινες, μπορειτε να πουλησετε"? Ως δια μαγειας ενημερωνονται για νεες ενεργοποιησεις?
Επισης ως δια μαγειας ξερουν οι τεχνικοι να πανε να στησουν καμπινες, ο δημος να παει να σκαψει για να ερθει η ΔΕΗ να βαλει κολονακι για ρευμα?

Απελπισια σκετη εχει καταντησει.

----------


## ChriZ

Διόρθωση λοιπόν... δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να ξέρει από αυτούς με τους οποίους μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε εμείς οι πελάτες.. παντού τα ίδια είναι και για FTTC και για FTTH, δυστυχώς.
Και καθόμαστε και ατενίζουμε περιμένοντας μπας και δούμε κανα συνεργείο και αρχίσουμε και αποκτάμε ελπίδες.. :Mad:

----------


## minas

> Ηδη ασπριζουν....
> 
> Προχτες μιλησα με support της Wind στο twitter για ενα τεχνικο θεμα και επι τη ευκαιρια τους ρωτησα για την ολη φαση με την καμπινα μου. Απο κει εβαλαν αιτημα να μιλησω με το τμημα προσφορων(?!?!). Τους λεω δεν θελω προσφορα, πληροφοριες θελω για το ποτε ειναι να δρομολογηθει η καμπινα που *θα* συνδεθω. Μου λενε μην ανησυχειτε αυτοι θα ξερουν....
> Μιλαω μετα με τμημα προσφορων και με ρωτανε στοιχεια για να μου πουν ο,τι λεει το site, τους λεω ρε παιδια, η ερωτηση ειναι σαφης, θελω απλα να μαθω αν υπαρχει καποιο προγνωστικο για την καμπινα και ποτε το εχετε, δεν ρωταω για διαθεσιμοτητα τωρα αλλα απλα να ξερω να μην περιμενω μεχρι τοτε και γνωριζοντας οτι μπορει να ειναι κ λαθος τοτε (τουλαχιστον δεν θα περιμενω τσαμπα αν μου λεγανε πχ Q3 2023), μου λεει η κοπελια οταν υπαρχει ενημερωση θα ενημερωθειτε. Της λεω 2 φορες στειλατε ενημερωση κατ'οικον οταν κ καλα ειχε καλυψη και τις δυο φορες ηταν λαθος, δεν το εμπιστευομαι πλεον.
> 
> Μου λεει δεν υπαρχει κανενας που να ξερει. (Αυτο μου το ειπαν 2-3 ατομα γτ ολη μερα μιλησα σε τουλαχιστον 7...με κανανε ping pong απο δω κ απο κει).
> Της λεω γινεται να μην υπαρχει καποιο αρμοδιο τμημα στην εταιρεια τη στιγμη που η Wind εχει αναλαβει το εργο στο Ηρακλειο. Πως δρομολογουνται τα εργα δλδ? 
> Τι φαση? Εκμεταλλευονται καλικαντζαρους τα βραδυα να δουλευουν και βρισκουν σημειωμα το πρωι "Ετοιμες οι χ καμπινες, μπορειτε να πουλησετε"? Ως δια μαγειας ενημερωνονται για νεες ενεργοποιησεις?
> Επισης ως δια μαγειας ξερουν οι τεχνικοι να πανε να στησουν καμπινες, ο δημος να παει να σκαψει για να ερθει η ΔΕΗ να βαλει κολονακι για ρευμα?
> ...


Εάν η καθυστέρηση είναι λόγω ηλεκτροδότησης, δεν μπορεί να γίνει καμία πρόβλεψη...
Έχεις βρει σε ποιο KV του ΟΤΕ είσαι; Στο Excel με τις ενεργοποιήσεις της Wind γράφει έστω μία ενδεικτική ημερομηνία;
Έκανα μία γρήγορη αναδρομή στα μηνύματά σου, αλλά δεν είδα εάν το έχεις αναφέρει.

----------


## npatch

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει οτι ειναι ηλεκτροδοτησης. Μπορει να αργει πχ το συνεργειο του δημου που εμπλεκεται για το σκαψιμο/μπαλωμα επειδη πχ αυτο τον καιρο βαζανε σωληνες νερου σε καποιες περιοχες και αλλαζανε περιοχες να τραβανε νερο απο Αποσελεμι....λεω τωρα ενα παραδειγμα. Αλλα και αυτο εικασια θα ταν. Το οτι δεν υπαρχει κανεις να μπορει να σου απαντησει σε κατι τετοιο ειναι το προβλημα.

Το καφαο του ΟΤΕ ειναι μαχ 3 μετρα διπλα απτην εν λογω καμπινα Wind. Στο excel γραφει εδω κ 2 updates Pending( τα οποια updates γινονται με αρκετους μηνες διαφορα, δεν ειναι κατι π ανανεωνεται τακτικα, αν δεν κανω λαθος τελευταιο ηταν Δεκ.2021). Αν ειχε ενδεικτικη ημερομηνια δεν θα χρειαζοταν να το ψαχνω απο Wind. Εχει περασει το 2022 κ ακομα ενδεικτικη ημερομηνια δεν υπαρχει. Και ενδεικτικο Quarter θα ταν οκ. Επισης δεν υπαρχει. Αν παρατηρησεις δεν ζητησα ημερομηνια ενεργοποιησης αλλα *προγνωστικο*. Ποτε πιστευουν οτι θα παραδωθει. Και δεν υπαρχει αποτι φαινεται και καποιος σε ολη τη Wind που να μπορει να σου απαντησει.

Λογικα θα το ανεφερα αλλα επρεπε να πας πιο πισω. Νομιζω εχω ρωτησει το Pending τι σημαινει εδω μεσα.

Γενικα δεν εμπνεει καθολου εμπιστοσυνη οταν η εταιρεια σου λεει κανεις δεν ξερει τη στιγμη που θες μια ενημερωση και οχι απαραιτητα "θελω ενεργοποιηση τωρα", που οκ καταλαβαινω μεχρι σε ενα σημειο γτ μπορει να μην θελουν να απαντησουν σε τετοια ερωτηματα, αλλα οταν τους λες ξεκαθαρα οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει να μου πειτε κατι δεσμευτικο για το ποτε θα τελειωσει η καμπινα αλλα πειτε μου να ξερω τουλαχιστον να μην περιμενω τσαμπα πχ μεχρι το Χ σημειο στο μελλον, μιας και νωριτερα απ αυτο δεν παιζει να ενεργοποιηθει.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν γνωριζουν αλλα και να γνωριζαν παλι δε θα σου ελεγαν ακριβως μην τυχον και σε χασουν εαν σου δωσουν μια ημερομηνια και ειναι μακρινη,υποθετω!
Οταν ειχα κανει την αιτηση αλλαγης παροχου περυσι,με πηρε μια κοπελα της νοβα για να με πεισει να μεινω και της λεω δεν εχω ουτως η αλλως υπομονη αλλα για πες σε ποσο καιρο θα εχω vdsl; 
Μου λεει μεχρι το γεναρη σιγουρα και λεω δεν παιζει να περιμενω αλλους 3 μηνες και εφυγα,νομιζω εδωσε στην περιοχη μου η Νοβα καπου τον Ιουνιο!
Φιλος πηρε πριν ενα μηνα 100αρα απο τη Νοβα και περιμενε απο το μαιο!!

----------


## npatch

Μα δεν γινεται να μην ξερει καποιος στην εταιρεια που αναλαμβανει το εργο. Αυτοι καθοριζουν ποτε θα γινει τι..τωρα το αν υπαρχουν εξωτερικοι παραγοντες που επηρεαζουν το χρονο παραδοσης, ειναι λογικο κ αναμενομενο, αλλα πες το.

Επισης τι να με χασουν? Το να τους παιρνω τηλεφωνο για τεχνικα προβληματα με την τωρινη συνδεση ή που δεν μου απαντανε στο επιμαχο θεμα, κερδιζουν την εμπιστοσυνη μου? Η' η εμπιστοσυνη μου παραμενει σταθερη?
Το να πεις οτι "αυτη τη στιγμη το προγραμμα, το οποιο υποκειται σε αλλαγες μπλα μπλα, λεει 2ο τριμηνο του 2023" ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απαντηση απτο "δεν ξερουμε οταν ειναι ετοιμο ειναι ετοιμο" τη στιγμη που ο αλλος σε παιρνει τηλεφωνο γιατι η τωρινη του συνδεση ειναι χαλια.

Τελος, προσφατα εφυγα απτην Cosmote για αντιστοιχους λογους. Με πηρανε να μου πουλησουν απ'τα κεντρικα τους 100αρα περυσι Σεπτεμβριο ενω η 50αρα μου κατοπιν μετακομισης στον παραλληλο δρομο ειχε πεσει στα 16 απ'τα 33 και δεν θελανε να κανουν μια σοβαρη μειωση στο συμβολαιο(που ηταν ηδη απ'τα ακριβα για 50αρα) και ειδικα τοτε το χρειαζομουν στη δουλεια (αν εκανα υποβαθμιση απο VDLS σε ADSL2+, θα μου μειωνοταν το upload στο μισο).
Και τωρα ειναι να αρχισω νεα δουλεια κ ξερω οτι θα πρεπει να πηγαινοερχομαι σε φιλους με καλυτερες συνδεσεις που κ που για να στειλω ενα μεγαλο zip πχ. και να μην παει ωρες αργοτερα.

Και να θελω αλλη οδος δεν υπαρχει. Μονο η οπτικη που περναει η Wind τωρα.

ΥΓ: Οσον αφορα αυτο που σου πε η κοπελα της Νοβα. Το λαθος ηταν στο πως στο πε. Και εμενα κοπελα σε υποκαταστημα Wind, οταν πηγα για την δικη μου αιτηση αλλαγης παροχου, μου πε για την περιοχη μου οτι θα χα μεχρι το καλοκαιρι μαλλον. Αλλο ομως να σου πουν "σιγουρα οχι πριν" και αλλο να σου πουν "σιγουρα μεχρι". Γιατι προφανως καμια απ'τις δυο κοπελες δεν ηταν αρμοδια για να πει κατι τετοιο, ουτε και τσεκαρε καποιο συστημα που εμφανιζει λεπτομερειες για την εκαστοτε καμπινα κτλ κτλ. Το μονο που μπορουν να δουν ειναι που εχει καμπινα και να εχει καλυψη. Αυτο ειναι το μεγα λαθος κατ'εμε, οτι κανεις δεν μπορει να δωσει τετοιες λεπτομεριες. Ειτε η κοπελα καταλαβαινοντας οτι παει να σε χασει απο πελατη θα σου πει βλακεια για να σε κρατησει, που θα βγει σε κακο αργοτερα οταν το παρεις χαμπαρι ειτε δε θα σου πει τπτ, που παλι μπορει ευκολα να βγει σε κακο οταν φτασεις στο αμην. Οποτε γιατι να μην σου πει κατι ειλικρινα εξ αρχης, ξεκαθαριζοντας οτι αυτο μπορει να αλλαξει στην πορεια για διαφορους λογους? Προτιμας σαν καταναλωτης να σου δινουν μια απαντηση που σου λυνει απορειες ακομα κ αν δεν σαρεσει? Η' να μην σου λενε τπτ απολυτως? Για μενα προσωπικα το πρωτο ειναι καλυτερο. Ακομα και οταν στην Κοσμοτε μετα την μετακομιση το site ελεγε οτι εχει η νεα μου οδος καλυψη για 50 και μετα απο πολλες συνομιλιες ενας απτο τμημα βλαβων στην Αθηνα μου ειπε οτι η καλυψη στο site εμφανιζε θετικο αν >80% της περιοχης ειχε καλυψη. Και ακομα κ που νευριασα οταν το μαθα γτ σε βαζουν να γραψεις λεπτομεριες για την οδο αλλα σου λενε μπαρουφες στο αποτελεσμα, εμεινα. Αυτο που με εστειλε στην πορτα της εξοδου ηταν οταν τους πηρα τηλ με εγκεκριμενη αιτηση ανεφικτοτητας για να μου κανουν καλυτερη τιμη, μου λενε μονο 5 ευρω μπορουμε να σας κοψουμε. Τη στιγμη που πληρωνα 40 για μια συνδεση που ηταν <50% της ονομαστικης και προφανως οταν στα 36 πλεον δινουν 100αρες, αυτη η μειωση προφανως ειναι για γελια. Οπως εγραψα παραπανω ομως, δεν μπορουσα να κανω υποβαθμιση σε 24, γτ θα ταν ακομα λιγοτερα αυτα που θα πιανα και δεν θα βολευε για την δουλεια μου. Του στυλ, ωστε δεν σας καιγεται καρφακι να με κρατησετε σαν πελατη. Οποτε εφυγα. Λεω αν ειναι να υποβαθμισω σε 24, τουλαχιστον ας παω καπου που θα ναι κ φτηνοτερο(ειτε στα 24 ειτε στα 100 αργοτερα). Προφανως και η Wind δεν ειναι καλυτερη αλλα και να θελα δεν υπαρχει αλλη διεξοδος. Εντομεταξυ απτην αλλη στην Cosmote μου λεγανε και για Home Booster το οποιο δεν μαρεσε τοσο και θα αυξανε και την τιμη που πληρωνα καμποσο που ηταν ηδη υψηλη δεδομενης και περιοχης δλδ.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

Εχεις αγανακτησει και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!
Ημουν στη νοβα 8 χρονια,η γραμμη adsl ηταν παντα στα 12 με 13 ολα τα χρονια.Το γεναρη του 21 κανει μια διακοπη ρευματος,επανερχεται το ρευμα και παρατηρω χαμηλη ταχυτητα.
Κοιταζω στη σελιδα του router και δεχνει οτι εχει κλειδωσει στα 7,5.Κανω restart τιποτα τα ιδια.Το αφηνω μια δυο μερες παλι τα ιδια μεχρι 8 πηγαινε!
Μιλαω με τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση και μου λενε βλεπω οτι εχει ενα θεμα ο συγχρονισμος και επεσε στα 8.Ρωταω θα φτιαξει αυτο; Μου λεει καποια στιγμη μονο του!
Οποτε κοβοταν το ρευμα μετα στην επαναφορα κλειδωνε στα 13 μετα απο 2-3 ωρες επεφτε στα 8!
Ξαναμιλαω με τεχν. εξυπη. και μου λεει περιεργο αλλα θα φτιαξει μονο του!
Δεν εφτιαξε ποτε,εβλεπα τα εργα λεω καποια στιγμη θα παρουμε vdsl,γνωριζω κοπελα στη Νοβα μου λεει μπεσα δεν ξερω ποτε θα παρουμε γραμμες!
Νοεμβριο του 21 μου χτυπανε την πορτα απο τη Wind,μου λεει μεχρι 130 παει η γραμμη σου εγγυημενα λεω οκ βαζω 50αρα δοκιμαστικα και μετα βλεπουμε,απο την πρωτη μερα κλειδωνει στα 55 και εχω δει τη γραμμη να πιανει 62 στο κατεβασμα!

Η κοπελα που μιλησα στο τηλε. για την αλλαγη παρουχου ηταν πολυ ευγενικη και προσπαθουσε να με πεισει να μην φυγω.Μου εκανε και δωρο ειτε το full sports ειτε το full cinema για 6 μηνες!Εκει καταλαβα οτι δεν παιζει να παρω το γεναρη vdsl.

----------


## npatch

Προφανως η απαντηση αυτη που σου δωσανε ηταν απαραδεκτη. Αντι να σου πουν πχ οι διακοπες δημιουργουν προβληματα στα μηχανηματα του δικτυου ή στον εξοπλισμο σου στο σπιτι κτλ, ή οτι θα στειλουμε εναν τεχνικο να ελεγξει τη συνδεση σας στην εισοδο της κατοικιας και το ρουτερ σε περιπτωση που βρεθει που υπαρχει το προβλημα, που τουλαχιστον δειχνει οτι παιρνουν σοβαρα το προβλημα σου, σου παν κατι αοριστο για να σε ξεφορτωθουν. Φαουλ.
Ακομα και να σου λεγανε δεν ξερουμε, θα χρειαστει να το κοιταξουμε παραπανω, παλι θα ηταν καλυτερο απο αυτο που σου παν.

Επισης οπως ειπα κ σε προηγουμενο ποστ, αυτοι που ερχονται στην πορτα σου για να σου πουλησουν πακετο, δεν εχουν οι ιδιοι σωστη ενημερωση. Δυο μου ηρθαν και δεν ηξεραν καν που ηταν η καμπινα, ποσο μαλλον οτι οντως δεν ειχε καλυψη. Γιατι προφανως ειναι λαθος οργανωμενο το ολο πραμα. Δεν γινεται να στελνεις ατομα στην πορτα, να γινονται συμβολαια, να αναγκαζεις τον αλλο να κανει υποβαθμιση και μετα να περιμενεις οτι θα σου εχει κ εμπιστοσυνη ή οτι θα θελει να παραμεινει μετα (αν εχει δλδ καλυτερη επιλογη). Και μετα συζηταμε για το οτι το να σου πει μια ειλικρινη απαντηση θα ριξει την εμπιστοσυνη σου απεναντι στην εταιρεια......σορρυ αλλα δεν μου βγαζει νοημα αυτο.

Επισης ταζουν αλλα πακετα αντι να σου πουν οτι πχ εχουμε την επιλογη να σου πιστωσουμε Χ χρηματα στον επομενο λογαριασμο σαν refund λογω τεχνικων προβληματων. ΠΟΤΕ. Κατα τα αλλα οταν εγω ηταν να αποφυγω τη ρητρα, ειδαν οτι επρεπε να μου επιστρεψουν χρηματα στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο γτ δεν ηταν πληρης μηνας και μου πιστωσανε χ μερες. Ολα γινονται. Αλλα με το να σου δωσει 6 μηνες μια δωρεαν υπηρεσια, μπορει εσυ στο τελος να αποφασισεις να το κρατησεις οποτε ++++ για αυτους, χωρις να πληρωσεις λιγοτερα στο υπαρχον συμβολαιο internet.

----------


## MIXALIS1982KRITI

καλα ναι,εδω ειχα θεμα με την αναγνωριση κλησης ηρθε τεχνικος να ελεγξει,μεσα στο σπιτι ολα οκ και παμε εξω,του λεω πριν 2 μερες ηρθε τεχνικος του οτε να κοιταξει τη γραμμη της αδελφης μου και μου ειπε τελικα εφταιγε ο τεχνικος του Οτε που ηρθε και κοιταξε τη γραμμη της αδελφης μου (μενει στον πανω οροφο απο μενα) οταν βγηκε ο λογαριασμος ειχα χρεωθει 20 ευρω για τον τεχνικο για το προβλημα που δημιουργησε ο Οτε οταν κοιταξε τις γραμμες!
Δεν ασχοληθηκα γιατι ημουν στο τερμα και λεω υπομονη και θα φυγεις σε λιγο καιρο ασε που παιζει να ακουγαν πολλα καντηλια!!
Τα ατομα που ηρθαν τοτε απο τη Wind τα κρατησα σχεδον μια ωρα,μου εξηγουσαν τα παντα πηρε και τεχνικο να μου πει για τη γραμμη!
Ισως ημουν τυχερος τι να πω,πρωτη φορα το εκανα με υπαλληλο στην πορτα,παντα σε καταστημα πηγαινα!

----------


## STILO

Ήρθε η ώρα της ανανέωσης συμβολαίου η της φορητότητας σε άλλο πάροχο. Σε τρείς μήνες λήγει το συμβόλαιο με την WIND για fttc ούτε λόγος καθότι παίρνω από ΑΚ για ftth (το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε; ). Για πείτε γνώμες,μου ζητάει η WIND 26€ απεριόριστα όλα σκέφτομαι για NOVA 23€ και 3 μήνες δωρεάν το αδερφάκι της αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει έως 50 αλλά και τα έως 50 που έχω τώρα δεν φτάνουν. Από ΟΤΕ είχα κάνει μια βόλτα αλλά και από κει έως 42 μου έδινε. Τι λέτε ;

----------


## minas

> Ήρθε η ώρα της ανανέωσης συμβολαίου η της φορητότητας σε άλλο πάροχο. Σε τρείς μήνες λήγει το συμβόλαιο με την WIND για fttc ούτε λόγος καθότι παίρνω από ΑΚ για ftth (το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε; ). Για πείτε γνώμες,μου ζητάει η WIND 26€ απεριόριστα όλα σκέφτομαι για NOVA 23€ και 3 μήνες δωρεάν το αδερφάκι της αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει έως 50 αλλά και τα έως 50 που έχω τώρα δεν φτάνουν. Από ΟΤΕ είχα κάνει μια βόλτα αλλά και από κει έως 42 μου έδινε. Τι λέτε ;


Στα "έως" κάνε την αναγωγή στο μέγιστο:
Τα "έως 24" είναι ADSL και πρέπει να τα αποφύγεις.
Τα πάνω από "έως 24" είναι VDSL και όποιο πάροχο και να διαλέξεις θα έχεις παραπλήσια ταχύτητα κλειδωματος. Έτσι τα "έως 30" και τα "έως 40" είναι τεχνικά όμοια και δεν έχεις λόγο να προτιμήσεις πάροχο βάσει αυτού του αριθμού.
Εξαίρεση είναι η Vodafone, που δίνει ακόμη πρόγραμμα VDSL 30Mbps από AK, που ακόμη και να πιάνεις πχ 35Mbps βάζουν κόφτη στα 30. Και πάλι είναι σημαντικά προτιμότερο από ADSL.
Μεταξύ των επιλογών που έθεσες, εγώ *σήμερα* θα διάλεγα τη Nova, ούτως ή άλλως μέσα στη διάρκεια του συμβολαίου θα γίνεις πελάτης Nova-Wind. Σε 3 μήνες μπορεί να βρεις καλύτερη επιλογή και πιθανόν Nova/Wind να δίνουν ίδια συμβόλαια.

----------


## STILO

Πήρα τηλέφωνο NOVA αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει έως 50 η WIND με έχει πρήξει ότι λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου σε τρεις μήνες και αν θέλω να ανανεώσω με 26€ ούτε ευρώ πιο κάτω τους είπα αν δεν ανανεώσω τι γίνεται και μου απάντησαν ότι η τιμή καταλόγου είναι 26€ αλλά μπορεί να ανέβει κάποια στιγμή παραπάνω αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ;

----------


## minas

> Πήρα τηλέφωνο NOVA αλλά δεν υποστηρίζει έως 50 η WIND με έχει πρήξει ότι λήγει το συμβόλαιο μου σε τρεις μήνες και αν θέλω να ανανεώσω με 26€ ούτε ευρώ πιο κάτω τους είπα αν δεν ανανεώσω τι γίνεται και μου απάντησαν ότι η τιμή καταλόγου είναι 26€ αλλά μπορεί να ανέβει κάποια στιγμή παραπάνω αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής ;


Ότι εάν ανανεώσεις θα πληρώνεις 26€ και θα είσαι δεσμευμένος, ενώ εάν δεν ανανεώσεις θα πληρώνεις 26€ και φεύγεις όποτε θέλεις.
Δύσκολη απόφαση  :Razz:

----------


## STILO

Ναι αλλά γιατί μου είπε ότι το 26 μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω ενώ η τιμή καταλόγου είναι 26 ;

----------


## minas

> Ναι αλλά γιατί μου είπε ότι το 26 μπορεί να πάει παραπάνω ενώ η τιμή καταλόγου είναι 26 ;


Εάν αλλάξει η τιμή καταλόγου, θα αλλάξει και η τιμή σε σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου.
Αντίθετα, εάν έχεις ορισμένου χρόνου συνήθως δεν σου κάνουν τιμολογιακές αλλαγές πριν τη λήξη. Εάν σου κάνουν, και εκεί μπορείς να φύγεις αζημίως, όπως και στην αορίστου.

----------


## npatch

> Εάν αλλάξει η τιμή καταλόγου, θα αλλάξει και η τιμή σε σύμβαση αορίστου χρόνου.
> Αντίθετα, εάν έχεις ορισμένου χρόνου συνήθως δεν σου κάνουν τιμολογιακές αλλαγές πριν τη λήξη. Εάν σου κάνουν, και εκεί μπορείς να φύγεις αζημίως, όπως και στην αορίστου.


Αυτο συμβαινει μονο στη Wind/Nova? Γιατι στην Cosmote ειχε ληξει ενα συμβολαιο μου λιγο μετα την διακοπη των 30 VDSL που ειχαν γινει ολοι 50 με το ετσι θελω 
και η τιμη ηταν 3+ ευρω παραπανω (νομιζα οτι ηταν λογω της αυτοματης αναβαθμισης γιατι η αλλαγη τιμης ηταν αμεση μετα τη ληξη συμβολαιου) και νομιζω με ειχαν παρει απο την Cosmote 
και ο τυπας που μιλησα μου λεει οτι εκτος συμβολαιου ανεβαινει συνηθως η τιμη και καναμε τοτε το συμβολαιο και επεσε παλι η τιμη, ενω η συνδεση ηταν η ιδια.

----------


## minas

> Αυτο συμβαινει μονο στη Wind/Nova? Γιατι στην Cosmote ειχε ληξει ενα συμβολαιο μου λιγο μετα την διακοπη των 30 VDSL που ειχαν γινει ολοι 50 με το ετσι θελω 
> και η τιμη ηταν 3+ ευρω παραπανω (νομιζα οτι ηταν λογω της αυτοματης αναβαθμισης γιατι η αλλαγη τιμης ηταν αμεση μετα τη ληξη συμβολαιου) και νομιζω με ειχαν παρει απο την Cosmote 
> και ο τυπας που μιλησα μου λεει οτι εκτος συμβολαιου ανεβαινει συνηθως η τιμη και καναμε τοτε το συμβολαιο και επεσε παλι η τιμη, ενω η συνδεση ηταν η ιδια.


Είμαστε λίγο εκτός θέματος, πράγματι εξαρτάται και από τον πάροχο, αλλά εάν θέλεις να κάνεις μία γενίκευση είναι κατά βάση τυχαίο.
Μερικές φορές ανεβάζουν την τιμή αμέσως μετά τη λήξη συμβολαίου (εδώ μας ανέφερε ότι του είπαν ότι θα ξεκινήσει από την ίδια τιμή).
Άλλες φορές συνεχίζει με την ίδια τιμή και κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον την αλλάζουν.
Έχω συναντήσει και περίπτωση που δεν άλλαξε ποτέ η τιμή, παρότι τα εμπορικά προγράμματα για νέους συνδρομητές είχαν τροποποιηθεί.

----------


## npatch

> Είμαστε λίγο εκτός θέματος, πράγματι εξαρτάται και από τον πάροχο, αλλά εάν θέλεις να κάνεις μία γενίκευση είναι κατά βάση τυχαίο.
> Μερικές φορές ανεβάζουν την τιμή αμέσως μετά τη λήξη συμβολαίου (εδώ μας ανέφερε ότι του είπαν ότι θα ξεκινήσει από την ίδια τιμή).
> Άλλες φορές συνεχίζει με την ίδια τιμή και κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον την αλλάζουν.
> Έχω συναντήσει και περίπτωση που δεν άλλαξε ποτέ η τιμή, παρότι τα εμπορικά προγράμματα για νέους συνδρομητές είχαν τροποποιηθεί.


Απ'τη μια συμφωνω, απ'την αλλη δεν εχουμε κ πολλα να συζητησουμε στο θεμα, ας κανουμε καμια εποικοδομητικη συζητηση στο μεταξυ. xD

----------


## Spiritual

Γεια σας

Να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια...

Εβαλα πριν 10 ημερες, 50αρα Νοβα, αλλα θελω 200αρα απο Νοβα. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο ρωτησα για αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα Νοβα κ μου ειπαν δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η 200αρα στην περιοχη μου (Μασταμπας περιοχη). Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ? Η 50αρα Νοβα που εχω, VDSL δεν ειναι ? Αρα γινεται 200αρα αναβαθμιση, αλλα μαλλον δινουν 50αρες μονο για αρχη... Μπορει καποιος να μου λυσει την απορια : Γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα απο Νοβα ενω εχω ηδη 50αρα Νοβα ?  :Smile:

----------


## chrishalk

H Nova δεν δινει 200αρα σε VDSL μονο σε FTTH. Ρωτα για 100αρα αν σε καλυπτει

----------


## minas

> Γεια σας
> 
> Να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια...
> 
> Εβαλα πριν 10 ημερες, 50αρα Νοβα, αλλα θελω 200αρα απο Νοβα. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο ρωτησα για αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα Νοβα κ μου ειπαν δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η 200αρα στην περιοχη μου (Μασταμπας περιοχη). Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ? Η 50αρα Νοβα που εχω, VDSL δεν ειναι ? Αρα γινεται 200αρα αναβαθμιση, αλλα μαλλον δινουν 50αρες μονο για αρχη... Μπορει καποιος να μου λυσει την απορια : Γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα απο Νοβα ενω εχω ηδη 50αρα Νοβα ?


Είναι πιθανό να παίρνεις VDSL από Αστικό Κέντρο και όχι από καμπίνα, οπότε δεν είναι παράλογο να μην έχει διαθεσιμότητα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας.

----------


## Spiritual

Φανταζομαι η 200αρα FTTH θα αργησει να ερθει, οποτε θα ρωτησω για 100αρα αναβαθμιση απο Νοβα. Ευχαριστω chrishalk  :Smile: 
--
Ευχαριστω minas  :Smile:  θα το ψαξω για 100αρα κ μετα βλεπουμε για FTTH 200αρα.

----------


## ckv_1860

> Γεια σας
> 
> Να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια...
> 
> Εβαλα πριν 10 ημερες, 50αρα Νοβα, αλλα θελω 200αρα απο Νοβα. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο ρωτησα για αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα Νοβα κ μου ειπαν δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη η 200αρα στην περιοχη μου (Μασταμπας περιοχη). Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ? Η 50αρα Νοβα που εχω, VDSL δεν ειναι ? Αρα γινεται 200αρα αναβαθμιση, αλλα μαλλον δινουν 50αρες μονο για αρχη... Μπορει καποιος να μου λυσει την απορια : Γιατι δεν μπορω να κανω αναβαθμιση σε 200αρα απο Νοβα ενω εχω ηδη 50αρα Νοβα ?


Καλησπέρα.
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την σύνδεση σου με την nova.
Είμαι στην ίδια περιοχή περίπου - με την cosmote κλειδώνω 54500/5450 και σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος. 
Όμως η cosmote είναι πλέον παρα πολύ ακριβή και η πρόταση της nova πολύ συμφέρουσα. 
Προέχει όμως η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας και επειδή είχα ανέκαθεν cosmote είμαι διστακτικός να αλλάξω.
Εσύ κλειδώνεις το ίδιο ψηλά την 50άρα που έβαλες τώρα στην nova? Είναι το ίδιο ψηλά όσο και με τον προηγούμενο παροχο ή καλύτερα; 
Πως είναι η γραμμή; Σταθερή; Από λάθη; Επίσης ποιο router σου έδωσαν; το 288 της ΖΤΕ;
Συγνώμη αν σε φορτώνω - ψάχνω όμως πληροφορίες γιατί πρέπει να αποφασίσω τι θα κάνω... Θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος για όποια πληροφορία μπορείς να μου δώσεις

----------


## minas

> Καλησπέρα.
> Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω αν είσαι ευχαριστημένος από την σύνδεση σου με την nova.
> Είμαι στην ίδια περιοχή περίπου - με την cosmote κλειδώνω 54500/5450 και σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος. 
> Όμως η cosmote είναι πλέον παρα πολύ ακριβή και η πρόταση της nova πολύ συμφέρουσα. 
> Προέχει όμως η ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας και επειδή είχα ανέκαθεν cosmote είμαι διστακτικός να αλλάξω.
> Εσύ κλειδώνεις το ίδιο ψηλά την 50άρα που έβαλες τώρα στην nova? Είναι το ίδιο ψηλά όσο και με τον προηγούμενο παροχο ή καλύτερα; 
> Πως είναι η γραμμή; Σταθερή; Από λάθη; Επίσης ποιο router σου έδωσαν; το 288 της ΖΤΕ;
> Συγνώμη αν σε φορτώνω - ψάχνω όμως πληροφορίες γιατί πρέπει να αποφασίσω τι θα κάνω... Θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος για όποια πληροφορία μπορείς να μου δώσεις


Το κλείδωμα δεν εξαρτάται από τον πάροχο, αλλά από τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που αλλάζοντας πάροχο θα δεις διαφορά στο κλείδωμα, αλλά είναι η εξαίρεση. Διαφορές που έχει νόημα να σε απασχολήσουν, εκτός τα θέματα της σύμβασης είναι: Δρομολόγηση προς συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες (πχ κάποιοι κοιτάνε ping προς gaming servers) και εάν χρειάζεσαι τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας για να ρυθμίσεις δική σου συσκευή.

----------


## ckv_1860

> Το κλείδωμα δεν εξαρτάται από τον πάροχο, αλλά από τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που αλλάζοντας πάροχο θα δεις διαφορά στο κλείδωμα, αλλά είναι η εξαίρεση. Διαφορές που έχει νόημα να σε απασχολήσουν, εκτός τα θέματα της σύμβασης είναι: Δρομολόγηση προς συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες (πχ κάποιοι κοιτάνε ping προς gaming servers) και εάν χρειάζεσαι τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας για να ρυθμίσεις δική σου συσκευή.


minas σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Δεν έχω απαιτήσεις για vpn από το ρούτερ ή κάτι όπως ping προς gaming servers.
Με ενδιαφέρει να έχω γρήγορη και σταθερή γραμμή για να μπορώ να δουλέψω από το σπίτι, να κάνω τις τηλεδιασκέψεις μου και να δω streaming από τις γνωστές εφραμογές.
Επίσης να έχω ένα καλό modem / router που να κλειδώνει ψηλά και να διαχειρίζεται καλά την γραμμή - το εσωτερικό δίκτυο μάλλον θα το εμπιστευτώ σε κάποιο ποιοτικό mesh σε συνδυασμό με magic 2 της devolo.   
Ένα σημείο που δεν κατλαβαίνω/ γνωρίζω είναι το πως γίνεται η φορητότητα. Θα πάρουν από το ίδιο καφαο το ίδιο ζεύγος; Δηλ αλλάζει απλά διαχειριστή η γραμμή ή υπάρχει άλλη διαδικασία;
Το καφάο είναι μεσοτοιχία με το σπίτι μου και είμαι κοντά σε dslam της cosmote.
Τελοσπάντων η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη για να την αγνοήσω - απλά, όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω, ο δισταγμός μου έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα της γραμμής.

Και επειδή λέγαμε για χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής επισυνάπτω και μια τρεχουσα φωτο

----------


## minas

> minas σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> Δεν έχω απαιτήσεις για vpn από το ρούτερ ή κάτι όπως ping προς gaming servers.
> Με ενδιαφέρει να έχω γρήγορη και σταθερή γραμμή για να μπορώ να δουλέψω από το σπίτι, να κάνω τις τηλεδιασκέψεις μου και να δω streaming από τις γνωστές εφραμογές.
> Επίσης να έχω ένα καλό modem / router που να κλειδώνει ψηλά και να διαχειρίζεται καλά την γραμμή - το εσωτερικό δίκτυο μάλλον θα το εμπιστευτώ σε κάποιο ποιοτικό mesh σε συνδυασμό με magic 2 της devolo.   
> Ένα σημείο που δεν κατλαβαίνω/ γνωρίζω είναι το πως γίνεται η φορητότητα. Θα πάρουν από το ίδιο καφαο το ίδιο ζεύγος; Δηλ αλλάζει απλά διαχειριστή η γραμμή ή υπάρχει άλλη διαδικασία;
> Το καφάο είναι μεσοτοιχία με το σπίτι μου και είμαι κοντά σε dslam της cosmote.
> Τελοσπάντων η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη για να την αγνοήσω - απλά, όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω, ο δισταγμός μου έχει να κάνει με την ποιότητα της γραμμής.


Εφόσον το KV και το DSLAM (φαντάζομαι καμπίνα, όχι Αστικό Κέντρο) είναι κοντά, μην ανησυχείς ιδιαίτερα. Εξάλλου η 50άρα είναι σχετικά ανεκτική σε μικροθεματάκια.
Ένα μικρό μειονέκτημα εναλλακτικών ως προς τον ΟΤΕ είναι ο ΟΤΕ πράγματι έχει μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια να αλλάξει ζεύγος σε περίπτωση μικρού καλωδιακού προβλήματος. Στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν θα χρειαστεί κάτι.

----------


## ckv_1860

> Εφόσον το KV και το DSLAM (φαντάζομαι καμπίνα, όχι Αστικό Κέντρο) είναι κοντά, μην ανησυχείς ιδιαίτερα. 
> Εξάλλου η 50άρα είναι σχετικά ανεκτική σε μικροθεματάκια.
> Ένα μικρό μειονέκτημα εναλλακτικών ως προς τον ΟΤΕ είναι ο ΟΤΕ πράγματι έχει μεγαλύτερη ευχέρεια να αλλάξει ζεύγος σε περίπτωση μικρού καλωδιακού προβλήματος. Στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν θα χρειαστεί κάτι.


Δυο τετράγωνα από το σπίτι μου υπάρχει κτίριο του OTE που είναι τεχνικές υπηρεσίες (άρα προφανώς αστικό κέντρο;!; )
Στον χαρτη με τις καμπίνες πανελλαδικά λέει ότι εκεί υπάρχει dslam. Οπότε και εγώ λέω dslam... Το κουτί δίπλα στο σπίτι μου από όπου έρχεται το καλώδιο είναι παλαιού τύπου του ΟΤΕ. Αν είναι αστικό κέντρο τι ενδεχόμενο πρόβλημα μπορώ να συνατήσω;

- - - Updated - - -


Και μια φωτο για να σε βοηθησω να εχεις καλύτερη άποψη για το κατά πόσο σωστό είναι αυτό που λέω

----------


## minas

> Δυο τετράγωνα από το σπίτι μου υπάρχει κτίριο του OTE που είναι τεχνικές υπηρεσίες (άρα προφανώς αστικό κέντρο;!; )
> Στον χαρτη με τις καμπίνες πανελλαδικά λέει ότι εκεί υπάρχει dslam. Οπότε και εγώ λέω dslam... Το κουτί δίπλα στο σπίτι μου από όπου έρχεται το καλώδιο είναι παλαιού τύπου του ΟΤΕ. Αν είναι αστικό κέντρο τι ενδεχόμενο πρόβλημα μπορώ να συνατήσω;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Και μια φωτο για να σε βοηθησω να εχεις καλύτερη άποψη για το κατά πόσο σωστό είναι αυτό που λέω


Είσαι από τους "τυχερούς" που είναι κοντά σε ΑΚ  :Smile: 
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πήρες από τους πρώτους VDSL, αλλά δυστυχώς θα είσαι κολλημένος στα 50 μέχρι νεωτέρας...
Συνεχίζεις να μην ανησυχείς, απλά η εγγύτητα πηγαίνει χαμένη, αφού δεν διατίθεται μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για εσάς.

----------


## ckv_1860

> Είσαι από τους "τυχερούς" που είναι κοντά σε ΑΚ 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πήρες από τους πρώτους VDSL, αλλά δυστυχώς θα είσαι κολλημένος στα 50 μέχρι νεωτέρας...
> Συνεχίζεις να μην ανησυχείς, απλά η εγγύτητα πηγαίνει χαμένη, αφού δεν διατίθεται μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα για εσάς.


Ok!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα!

----------


## Spiritual

Hello ckv_1860, Whats Up...

Ειχα 50αρα Νοβα, κ εκανα αιτηση πριν 2 ημερες για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα Νοβα. Σε μια ημερα μου εκαναν αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα Νοβα. Σταθερα καλη συνδεση ειμαι ευχαριστημενος στα 111.000/11.000. Με 29 ευρο το μηνα. Ηθελα να βαλω 200αρα αλλα δινουν μονο FTTH 200αρα Νοβα, οχι Fiber. Η Καμπινα ειναι 40/50 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου κ περιμενω τι θα γινει να βαλω FTTH 200αρα Νοβα... το βλεπω σε κανα τριμηνο η εξαμηνο.
θα σου προτεινα Νοβα 100αρα, μπορεις να το κανεις εφοσον εχεις ηδη 50αρα, κ ναι ειναι σταθερη γραμμη/συνδεση κ φτηνη  :Smile: 
Εχθες εκανα upload 30GB σε κατι PV Private Torrents (Music Production stuff), κ σημερα θα κανω αλλα 30-40GB upload  :Smile:

----------


## TsonTson

> Hello ckv_1860, Whats Up...
> 
> Ειχα 50αρα Νοβα, κ εκανα αιτηση πριν 2 ημερες για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα Νοβα. Σε μια ημερα μου εκαναν αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα Νοβα. Σταθερα καλη συνδεση ειμαι ευχαριστημενος στα 111.000/11.000. Με 29 ευρο το μηνα. Ηθελα να βαλω 200αρα αλλα δινουν μονο FTTH 200αρα Νοβα, οχι Fiber. Η Καμπινα ειναι 40/50 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου κ περιμενω τι θα γινει να βαλω FTTH 200αρα Νοβα... το βλεπω σε κανα τριμηνο η εξαμηνο.
> θα σου προτεινα Νοβα 100αρα, μπορεις να το κανεις εφοσον εχεις ηδη 50αρα, κ ναι ειναι σταθερη γραμμη/συνδεση κ φτηνη 
> Εχθες εκανα upload 30GB σε κατι IPV Private Torrents (Music Production stuff), κ σημερα θα κανω αλλα 30-40GB upload


Αν παίρνει από ΑΚ δεν μπορεί να βάλει 100άρα

----------


## Spiritual

Πρεπει να επενδυσουμε στα Δυκτια Ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα με 350% ταχυτητα. 
Πρεπει οι παροχοι Ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα να ριξουν τις τιμες οπωσδηποτε. ΠΧ : 50αρα 20 ευρο, 100αρα 23 ευρο, 200αρα 26 ευρο, 300αρα 30 ευρο, 500αρα 33 ευρο, 1000αρα 36 ευρο, κλπ. 
Επρεπε να ειμασταν ηδη σε FTTH 300αρες συνδεσεις πανελαδικα. Επρεπε να ειχαμε ηδη πολυ φτηνο Ιντερνετ. Το φτηνο κ γρηγορο Ιντερνετ ανεβαζει το βιοτικο επιπεδο μιας χωρας. 
Πρεπει να παμε μπροστα : Στα εξης : 1. Εξυπνης Πληροφορησης, 2. Αναβαθμισης Πληροφοριων, 3. Αναβαθμιση Δικτυων, κ 4. Αναβαθμιση σε Εξυπνες Πολεις με Πολυ Γρηγορο Ιντερνετ. Αν πεσει το βιοτικο επιπεδο, σε μια χωρα, απλα τελειωσε.
Η 50αρα γραμμη για σημερα ειναι : Απαρχαιωμενη. Η σημερινη εποχη απαιτει : Τουλαχιστον : Download 25MB/s k Upload 5 MB/s.
Με ενδιαφερει να ειμαι προοδευτικα πρωτος. Με ενδιαφερει η εξελιξη. Με ενδιαφερει τεχνολογια αιχμης. Με ενδιαφερει πληροφοριες αιχμης. Με ενδιαφερει το μελλον. Κ τα Δυκτια/Ιντερνετ/Υπολογιστες ειναι το δεξι χερι τις ανθρωποτητας.
 :Smile:

----------


## minas

> Ηθελα να βαλω 200αρα αλλα δινουν μονο FTTH 200αρα Νοβα, οχι Fiber.


Καλά τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά να μην παίζουμε κι εμείς το παιχνίδι των παρόχων. Όταν λέμε Fiber, κατά προτεραιότητα πρέπει να εννοούμε FTTH, όχι FTTC  :Wink:

----------


## STILO

Εγώ έχω fiber 50 από ΑΚ ... Δλδ βαφτισμενο χαλκοκαλωδιο από ΑΚ στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και χαλκοκαλωδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο σπίτι μου. Άλλη φάση μιλάμε.

----------


## ckv_1860

- - - Updated - - -




> Hello ckv_1860, Whats Up...
> 
> Ειχα 50αρα Νοβα, κ εκανα αιτηση πριν 2 ημερες για αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα Νοβα. Σε μια ημερα μου εκαναν αναβαθμιση σε 100αρα Νοβα. Σταθερα καλη συνδεση ειμαι ευχαριστημενος στα 111.000/11.000. Με 29 ευρο το μηνα. Ηθελα να βαλω 200αρα αλλα δινουν μονο FTTH 200αρα Νοβα, οχι Fiber. Η Καμπινα ειναι 40/50 μετρα απο το σπιτι μου κ περιμενω τι θα γινει να βαλω FTTH 200αρα Νοβα... το βλεπω σε κανα τριμηνο η εξαμηνο.
> θα σου προτεινα Νοβα 100αρα, μπορεις να το κανεις εφοσον εχεις ηδη 50αρα, κ ναι ειναι σταθερη γραμμη/συνδεση κ φτηνη 
> Εχθες εκανα upload 30GB σε κατι PV Private Torrents (Music Production stuff), κ σημερα θα κανω αλλα 30-40GB upload


Καλησπέρα! Καλό μήνα! 

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 100αρα δεν μπορώ να βάλω - παίρνω από ΑΚ στο οποίο είμαι κοντά όποτε η γραμμή μου ειναι καλή αλλά… 100αρα θα αργήσω εδώ να δω. Το πρόβλημα ειναι ακριβώς η εγγύτητα στο ΑΚ - θα μας αφήσουν προς το τέλος…
Οπως τα είπε ο minas πιο πάνω!

Γι’ αυτό με νοιάζει το πόσο καλή ειναι η 50αρα. Να σε ρωτήσω μόνο πως πηγαινε η δίκη σου 50αρα;

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ έχω fiber 50 από ΑΚ ... Δλδ βαφτισμενο χαλκοκαλωδιο από ΑΚ στο ΚΑΦΑΟ και χαλκοκαλωδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στο σπίτι μου. Άλλη φάση μιλάμε.


στην ίδια φάση είμαστε :-)

----------


## FantasticBombastic

Αλό παίδες...............

Πόσο καιρό θα περιμένουμε για να έχουμε ΦΤΤΗ 300/500/1000 ? (Κοσμοτέ/Νόβα).
Πόσο καιρό θα πάρει για να σκάψουν/περάσουν τις οπτικές ίνες, ανά οδό, ανά περιοχή ? Μήνες ? Πόσο ?
Πόσο καιρό θα πάρει για να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα σε σούπερ υψηλές ταχύτητες, και μετά να ολοκληρώσουν μία μία τις συνδέσεις ανά σπίτι ? Μήνες ? Πόσο ?
Πόσο καιρό θα πάρει για να έχουμε πλήρη συνδεσιμότητα με σούπερ υψηλές ταχύτητες 1ΓΒΠΣ ? Μήνες/Χρόνια ?
Πόσο καιρο θα πάρει για να ρίξουν τις τιμές οι πάροχοι ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα ? Παράδειγμα ===> Οι ΒΔΣΛ 50/100 δεν αξίζουν ούτε 10 Ευρώ το μήνα.
Προσωπικά έχω 100 ΒΔΣΛ Νόβα, αλλά δεν μου λέει τίποτα, αργεί πολύ το νταουνλόαντ και το απλόαντ επίσης πολύ αργό.
Χρειάζομαι ένα προτοφανές χρονοδιάγραμα υψηλής εμβέλειας, για να ξέρω πότε θα μπορώ να βάλω ΦΤΤΗ 500/1000.........................

----------


## TsonTson

> Αλό παίδες...............
> 
> Πόσο καιρό θα περιμένουμε για να έχουμε ΦΤΤΗ 300/500/1000 ? (Κοσμοτέ/Νόβα).
> Πόσο καιρό θα πάρει για να σκάψουν/περάσουν τις οπτικές ίνες, ανά οδό, ανά περιοχή ? Μήνες ? Πόσο ?
> Πόσο καιρό θα πάρει για να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα σε σούπερ υψηλές ταχύτητες, και μετά να ολοκληρώσουν μία μία τις συνδέσεις ανά σπίτι ? Μήνες ? Πόσο ?
> Πόσο καιρό θα πάρει για να έχουμε πλήρη συνδεσιμότητα με σούπερ υψηλές ταχύτητες 1ΓΒΠΣ ? Μήνες/Χρόνια ?
> Πόσο καιρο θα πάρει για να ρίξουν τις τιμές οι πάροχοι ίντερνετ στην Ελλάδα ? Παράδειγμα ===> Οι ΒΔΣΛ 50/100 δεν αξίζουν ούτε 10 Ευρώ το μήνα.
> Προσωπικά έχω 100 ΒΔΣΛ Νόβα, αλλά δεν μου λέει τίποτα, αργεί πολύ το νταουνλόαντ και το απλόαντ επίσης πολύ αργό.
> Χρειάζομαι ένα προτοφανές χρονοδιάγραμα υψηλής εμβέλειας, για να ξέρω πότε θα μπορώ να βάλω ΦΤΤΗ 500/1000.........................


Υπάρχει θέμα για FTTH: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...84%CE%B7%CF%82

Σίγουροι δε μπορούμε να είμαστε για τίποτα, αλλά με βάση τις πληροφορίες που έχουμε μέχρι τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι:
Η Cosmote και η Wind έχουν ήδη αρχίσει να δίνουν FTTH σε περιοχές γύρω από το ΑΚ Κνωσσού και από ότι βλέπω στο site της Wind σύντομα θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν γύρω από το AK Αριάδνης (λέει στον έλεγχο "Σύντομα θα είμαστε κοντά σου με μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες", μέχρι τώρα όποτε το λέει αυτό είναι θέμα εβδομάδων/μηνών).
Υπάρχει στην 4η σελίδα ένας χάρτης που έχει τα κτήρια που είναι στο πλάνο να πάρουν FTTH. Όμως όλες αυτές είναι περιοχές που δεν ήταν στην πρόσφατη αναβάθμιση που έγινε (για VDSL 100 και 200). Άρα αφού έχεις ήδη διαθέσιμο 100 VDSL δεν πρόκειται να βάλουν εκεί FTTH στο άμεσο μέλλον (χρόνια), εκτός αν είσαι από τους τυχερούς που είναι στα σύνορα των περιοχών που έχουν διαθέσιμο VDSL 100, και αυτών που δεν έχουν. Μπορείς να κοιτάξεις τον χάρτη που σου είπα, για να επιβεβαιώσεις

----------


## npatch

Αλλος ενας Wind τυπακος περασε παλι για οπτικη χωρις να εχουμε διαθεσιμοτητα.....
Τον εστειλα απο κει που ρθε(του εξηγησα την φαση και μ λεει αρα δλδ δεν εχει νοημα να μεινω καν στην περιοχη).

*χαραζει στον τοιχο ενα |||*

----------


## STILO

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. 
Το ξέρω ότι φωνάζω αλλά σήμερα έτσι πρέπει.
 Εύχομαι υγεία χαρά ευτυχία χαμόγελα και υπομονή σε ότι δύσκολο μας έρθει.

----------

